# *CLOSED* Authenticate This TODS



## Swanky

Unfortunately we do not have a current active authentication, you’ll need to use a paid service. 



Please post any questions about authentic TODS items or sellers here.
Thanks!

*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below for eBay and Bonanzle auctions, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...

*Note from Vlad:*
Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer*
*All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.*

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.

*Note from jburgh on posting:*
Hi everyone -
We have a format for Authenticating TOD'S items. The format especially pertains to eBay and Bonanzle auctions. This includes handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the TOD'S Authenticate This thread, PLEASE read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.

*Please follow the following rules:*
Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about TOD'S, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 D-Bag.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

*Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*

Pictures we need for authentication requests are clear close-ups of all logos, logo plates, zippers, zipper pulls, lining, and hardware. In addition, views of sides, front, back, top, inside and bottom are needed. Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.

Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed.


Why we have a format...follow up information:
I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:

1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.

2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.

3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."

4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.

5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.

I hopes this helps.
PM me (jburgh) if you need further clarification.

Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

Yippee! Thanks Swanky!


----------



## jonna888

Hi Ladies kindly please authenticate this bag. only 3 pics are posted on the auction site... Thanks so much


----------



## LT bag lady

FAKE!! TODS never uses nylon zippers.  If it is on ebay, please report it or give the link here so others can report it, there is strengh in numbers.
Cheers


----------



## jonna888

Thank you very much for the help LT LAdy here is the link of the fake tods bag and i already reported it to ebay

http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-womens-top-...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lmnyc05

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170298272846


----------



## queen.asli

please - http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-tods-416418.html


----------



## lmnyc05

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170298272846


----------



## LT bag lady

lmnyc05 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170298272846


 
Authentic!
Very good price.  They did have these in this color and others at the Orlando outlet this past Monday.  Give them a call and see if they have any left.

Great bag, I have it in Smoke, it's my rainy day bag cause it can get wet!

Cheers


----------



## lmnyc05

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!
> Very good price.  They did have these in this color and others at the Orlando outlet this past Monday.  Give them a call and see if they have any left.
> 
> Great bag, I have it in Smoke, it's my rainy day bag cause it can get wet!
> 
> Cheers


thanks!  do you recall the price and colors at the outlet?  do you happen to recall if they had the pashmy luna?  thanks again!


----------



## lmnyc05

lmnyc05 said:


> thanks!  do you recall the price and colors at the outlet?  do you happen to recall if they had the pashmy luna?  thanks again!


i just noticed that the outside zipper pulls are different than the other pashmy's i've seen... is this an older model or a fake?


----------



## LT bag lady

lmnyc05 said:


> i just noticed that the outside zipper pulls are different than the other pashmy's i've seen... is this an older model or a fake?


 
It is authentic, it is one of the earlier nylon Messengers.  The leather is matte calf leather.  The newer ones have Patent Leather trim.  The hardware on this bag is correct and the embossing is also correct.
Cheers,


----------



## louch

Hello!
Can someone help me with this Tod's bag?  I assume I need more photos - what should I ask for?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330303632954&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

Many thanks

Julie


----------



## LT bag lady

louch said:


> Hello!
> Can someone help me with this Tod's bag? I assume I need more photos - what should I ask for?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330303632954&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Julie


 
Hi Julie,
Can you ask the seller for pictures of the inside zippered area, zipper pulls and a close up of the hardware with the TODS engraving?  I beleive this is the Mercer and it is from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection which can probably still be found in stores on sale.
Post pictures when you get them.
Cheers


----------



## louch

Thanks LT Bag Lady - will get onto it ASAP.
Julie


----------



## london14

Pls help me with this, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110347755183

and i asked for some additional pics as well:


----------



## LT bag lady

london14 said:


> Pls help me with this, thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110347755183
> 
> and i asked for some additional pics as well:


 Authentic.  Ask the seller to specify size, this style comes in 4 sizes.
Post pictures in the TODS lover thread if you win.
Cheers


----------



## london14

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. Ask the seller to specify size, this style comes in 4 sizes.
> Post pictures in the TODS lover thread if you win.
> Cheers


 
ok, thanks! =)


----------



## louch

Hi
I love this bag and colour - is it authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280311055876&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Many thanks!

Julie


----------



## mixed8411

would you please authenticate this TOD'S for me, thank you in advance.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Oooh what a great idea. Look forward to seeing all these bags...


----------



## louch

louch said:


> Hi
> I love this bag and colour - is it authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280311055876&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Julie


 
Turns out the seller doesn't post internationally. Sigh.


Anyone else interested?
Julie


----------



## LT bag lady

louch said:


> Hi
> I love this bag and colour - is it authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280311055876&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Julie


 
Authentic and beautiful color!  I have a charlotte in this color, it is an eye catcher! Good luck!


----------



## casta

Plis help me with this. Is authentic? thanks!

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011004_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011234_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011427_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011779_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011970_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229012183_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229012095_o.jpg


----------



## LT bag lady

casta said:


> Plis help me with this. Is authentic? thanks!
> 
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011004_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011234_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011427_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011779_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229011970_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229012183_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229012095_o.jpg


 

100% FAKE!  The lining is a dead giveaway.  TODS are Made in Italy, the zippers are always metal, and usually lampo.  The stitching is poor and uneven.  Is that listed on eBay?  If it is, please report it.  Did you buy this already?  If so, please ask for a refund.
Cheers


----------



## casta

LT bag lady said:


> 100% FAKE! The lining is a dead giveaway. TODS are Made in Italy, the zippers are always metal, and usually lampo. The stitching is poor and uneven. Is that listed on eBay? If it is, please report it. Did you buy this already? If so, please ask for a refund.
> Cheers


 
Thank you Bag Lady!!
It isn´t in Ebay
Best regards


----------



## LT bag lady

mixed8411 said:


> would you please authenticate this TOD'S for me, thank you in advance.


 Everything looks good! I say authentic.  Nice bag!
Cheers


----------



## mixed8411

*Thanks a lot, LT Bag Lady*


----------



## couture*genes

Hi There, I know this auction has ended, but the person who won it is reselling.

Anybody have thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190279949071

Thanks in advance!


----------



## couture*genes

Oops, sorry, one more: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350166122969&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## LT bag lady

couture*genes said:


> Hi There, I know this auction has ended, but the person who won it is reselling.
> 
> Anybody have thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190279949071
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I don't own any of the older styles so I cannot say 100%, but the embossing looks good, the zipper pulls and stitching also looks good.  Maybe someone with this style will give an opinion.
Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

couture*genes said:


> Oops, sorry, one more: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350166122969&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
Everything looks good, Authentic .
Cheers


----------



## couture*genes

Thanks LT Bag Lady. I really like that red bag but there were so many copies that I'm totally reluctant. As for the lighter colored bag, I got a picture of the underside of the pull, and it doesn't read 'lampo.' Is that ok?


----------



## LT bag lady

couture*genes said:


> Thanks LT Bag Lady. I really like that red bag but there were so many copies that I'm totally reluctant. As for the lighter colored bag, I got a picture of the underside of the pull, and it doesn't read 'lampo.' Is that ok?


 That is okay, there appears to ba some styles that have RiRi zippers, they may have been made for the outlet...  The lining looks like the heavier fabric they used in earlier bags, more durable, if you ask me.  

According to this gude on ebay http://reviews.ebay.com/TODS-HANDBA...TYLING-amp-DETAILS_W0QQugidZ10000000006333589  the red one would appear to be authentic as I can see the feet showing through the inside of the bag.  Have a read at the guide , it may be helpful.
Cheers


----------



## cookiek

Hi there ladies!

I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Tod's bag for me?

Thank you very much in advance 

http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1056.jpg
http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1057.jpg
http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1059.jpg
http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1060.jpg
http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1061.jpg


----------



## mibolsa

Good day,


May I have this bag authenticated?   This seller has sold a couple of these bags.  Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270346845922


----------



## LT bag lady

Authtentic!  I have purchased from this seller, she sells authentic!
Nice bag!  Don't forget to post pictures in the TODS Lover thread if you win!
Cheers


----------



## aclemm

Please autenticate this blue tote:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-TOTE-SHOPPER-BAG-NIB_W0QQitemZ200311838358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item200311838358&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

aclemm said:


> Please autenticate this blue tote:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-TOTE-SHOPPER-BAG-NIB_W0QQitemZ200311838358QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item200311838358&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200
> 
> Thanks!


 
Looks good, authentic.  But ouch! the BIN is very high, even for BN.  The starting bid is even high.  Granted the color is not one seen often...  Good luck!  
Cheers


----------



## louch

Hi LT Bag Lady

I was wondering if you could please authenticate these bags - I couldn't get the turquoise Mickey bag I wanted because the owner did ship internationally .  So I have been looking for a Tod's/Hogan bag that's NOT brown/caramel or white!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130288303498 - this one won't have time to post more photos unfortunately

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110353608550 - you can tell I have a thing for green bags!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:uk

Thanks so much - I REALLY want a Tod's/Hogan bag.  Will definitely get one of these if they are authentic!

Are the prices OK too?

MANY thanks!!


----------



## LT bag lady

louch said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady
> 
> I was wondering if you could please authenticate these bags - I couldn't get the turquoise Mickey bag I wanted because the owner did ship internationally . So I have been looking for a Tod's/Hogan bag that's NOT brown/caramel or white!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130288303498 - this one won't have time to post more photos unfortunately
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110353608550 - you can tell I have a thing for green bags!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350167952301&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:uk
> 
> Thanks so much - I REALLY want a Tod's/Hogan bag. Will definitely get one of these if they are authentic!
> 
> Are the prices OK too?
> 
> MANY thanks!!


 
All 3 bags are authentic .  The price on the last 2 is a bit steep, both bags were at the outlet last week when I was there.  The 1st one looks like a past season, have never seen it b4, very nice color and I am a sucker for suede .  Write to the sellers and ask if the price is firm, never hurts to ask...  No insulting offers that will get you blocked, but a reasonable offer...
Good luck!
Cheers,


----------



## louch

LT bag lady said:


> All 3 bags are authentic . The price on the last 2 is a bit steep, both bags were at the outlet last week when I was there. The 1st one looks like a past season, have never seen it b4, very nice color and I am a sucker for suede . Write to the sellers and ask if the price is firm, never hurts to ask... No insulting offers that will get you blocked, but a reasonable offer...
> Good luck!
> Cheers,


 
Thanks so much - NOW I have to choose!!!! Ha - I'd rather be in this position than 3 fakes.  I REALLY appreciate your help! :okay:
Julie


----------



## cookiek

Help - the auction's ending in a couple of hours, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## LT bag lady

cookiek said:


> Hi there ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Tod's bag for me?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance
> 
> http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1056.jpg
> http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1057.jpg
> http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1059.jpg
> http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1060.jpg
> http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/staceypants86/DSCN1061.jpg


 
If you are asking about the ba in these pictures, that is a FAKE.  TODS never uses nylon zippers and I never say anything but TODS that resembled this.
Cheers,


----------



## cookiek

Well, I didn't bid anyway because I had that feeling - so thanks for confirming it! I really appreciate it.


----------



## LT bag lady

cookiek said:


> Well, I didn't bid anyway because I had that feeling - so thanks for confirming it! I really appreciate it.


 
I'm so happy you check here first!!  Please feel free to have any bag authenticated on this Forum.  
I hope you find your dream bag at a great price soon!
Cheers,


----------



## london14

hey pls help authenticate this. Is this a good price? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-D-Bag-Medi...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  Go for it!  Great price!
Good luck, show if you win in the TODS lover thread.
CHeers



london14 said:


> hey pls help authenticate this. Is this a good price? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-D-Bag-Media-Tote-Handbag-Black_W0QQitemZ280316247879QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280316247879&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## london14

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! Go for it! Great price!
> Good luck, show if you win in the TODS lover thread.
> CHeers


 
thanks for the quick reply! will post pics if i win


----------



## AmandaCHQ

Can someone help me with this Tod's bag?It's 519EUR now.
http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtaschen/Henkeltaschen/TODS-Charlotte-Media::597.html

photos.i.cn.yahoo.com/amanda_djh/mail/f908.jpg/

photos.i.cn.yahoo.com/amanda_djh/mail/1189.jpg/

photos.i.cn.yahoo.com/amanda_djh/mail/796e.jpg/

photos.i.cn.yahoo.com/amanda_djh/mail/e01b.jpg/


----------



## LT bag lady

AmandaCHQ said:


> Can someone help me with this Tod's bag?It's 519EUR now.
> http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtaschen/Henkeltaschen/TODS-Charlotte-Media::597.html


 
Link appears to be broken, can you post it again?

Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

london14 said:


> thanks for the quick reply! will post pics if i win


 
 You won!!!  Geat price too!  Show us when she arrives!  Great bag, classic and beautiful!
Cheers,


----------



## AmandaCHQ

AmandaCHQ said:


> Can someone help me with this Tod's bag?It's 519EUR now.
> http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtaschen/Henkeltaschen/TODS-Charlotte-Media::597.html


 

here are the pics


----------



## LT bag lady

I had this TODS in this color... Why did I ever sell it?  It is just divine!
Great price too and yes, it is authentic
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-D-BAG-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AmandaCHQ

IS this tod's authentic?


----------



## LT bag lady

AmandaCHQ said:


> IS this tod's authentic?


This is the Charlotte.  To be sure it is real, I would need to see a close up of the area around the inside zippered pocket and the lining.  This style came in 3 sizes.  519 Euro is a bit steep...
Cheers,


----------



## AmandaCHQ

and is the website http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtaschen/Henkeltaschen/TODS-Charlotte-Media::597.htmlauthentic?


----------



## AmandaCHQ

detail pic


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  
Nice bag, great style.  The outside pockets are great for cell phone, PDA, keys...
CHeers,


----------



## AmandaCHQ

thank you so much!It's a good news for me


----------



## bagimpulse

Hi
Plse authenticate this for me! Thx! (btw anyone know how much it retails for?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-TODS-Pashmy-nylon-leather-small-D-bag-black_W0QQitemZ120383107560QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120383107560&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## LT bag lady

bagimpulse said:


> Hi
> Plse authenticate this for me! Thx! (btw anyone know how much it retails for?)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-TODS-Pashmy-nylon-leather-small-D-bag-black_W0QQitemZ120383107560QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120383107560&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Authentic.  Full retail $875.00.  I picked on up at the Woodbury outlet Presidents Day weekend for $335.00 incl tax, in black.  Call the outlets and find out if they have any more.   It is a great bag and worth every penny!  I use my Pashmy Messenger so much that I'm beginning to consider it my favorite bag overall!
Good luck!


----------



## bagimpulse

Plse authenticate this one as well! thanks alot
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-NO-RESERVE-TOD-S-PASHMY-D-BAG-MEDIA-TOTE-BLACK_W0QQitemZ120381596838QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120381596838&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1495%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## bagimpulse

Hi LT bag Lady, Thanks for the thumbs up since I live overseas, cant get to the premium outlets...anyway have gotten the bag (for more than you did tho but really like it). Did you get the small one too? do the external pockets fit a cellphone and bunch of keys?
Thanks again


----------



## LT bag lady

bagimpulse said:


> Plse authenticate this one as well! thanks alot
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-NO-RESERVE-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


 
Authentic .  This is the Medium, the other one was a Small.  Also note this one has patent leather trim, the other one is a matte calf leather.
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

bagimpulse said:


> Hi LT bag Lady, Thanks for the thumbs up since I live overseas, cant get to the premium outlets...anyway have gotten the bag (for more than you did tho but really like it). Did you get the small one too? do the external pockets fit a cellphone and bunch of keys?
> Thanks again


 
Did you win that one, as I see it has ended.  If you won it at that price you did great!!!!! 
I have the Small one and the pockets are large enough for a chcekbook no problem!  The bag is great in everyway! You can fit a cell phone in the 2 lower pocket easily.  I use the small one of my car entry thingy, about the sze of a credit card just a bit thicker.  

You will love this bag!  As I said above, she is worth every penny and I meant of the full retail $875.00!!
Post pictures when you get her in the TODS Lover thread!
CHeers


----------



## bagimpulse

Thanks LT Bag Lady! Yep won the bag...wanted the small one cos I'm short and didnt want bag to overwhelm melooking forward to the bag....


----------



## clu0984

Is this authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-PASHMY-BAULETTO-BAG-MEDIA-D-SATCHEL-GREY-GRAY-975_W0QQitemZ120384575800QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120384575800&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

I only ask because it looks like this seller is selling a bunch of pashmy bags.  Thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.  Yes, the seller has sold many TODS Pashmys, she probably got them at the outlet or on sale at the boutique or a dept store.  I have this bag in the Grande size, I cannot say enough about the Pashmy line, they are perfect!  The outside pockets are very practical and the bags are so light weight.  Perfect for rainy days and traveling!
Post pictures if you get it!
Cheers,



clu0984 said:


> Is this authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-PASHMY-BAULETTO-BAG-MEDIA-D-SATCHEL-GREY-GRAY-975_W0QQitemZ120384575800QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120384575800&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> I only ask because it looks like this seller is selling a bunch of pashmy bags. Thanks so much!


----------



## missyling

Appreciate if anyone could justify if below is authentic.. Many thanks

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...item=320346002948&indexURL=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## LT bag lady

missyling said:


> Appreciate if anyone could justify if below is authentic.. Many thanks


Hi, I would need to see more pictures.  Inside zippered area, both sides, close up of the zipper pulls and the hardware.  This bag is faked so one picture is not enough.
Cheers


----------



## missyling

LT bag lady said:


> Hi, I would need to see more pictures. Inside zippered area, both sides, close up of the zipper pulls and the hardware. This bag is faked so one picture is not enough.
> Cheers


 
Thank you for your prompt attention. 
Hereby enclosed another two photos from the seller, hope its sufficient. 
Kindly justify again.


----------



## LT bag lady

Can you ask the seller to send you a picture of either side of that TODS embossing?  Also a closeup of the studs, hardware so I can clearly see the font on the T's and TODS engravings.  Can't take anything for granted on this style, b/c as I mentioned before, I have seen counterfeits.
Cheers


----------



## missyling

LT bag lady said:


> Can you ask the seller to send you a picture of either side of that TODS embossing? Also a closeup of the studs, hardware so I can clearly see the font on the T's and TODS engravings. Can't take anything for granted on this style, b/c as I mentioned before, I have seen counterfeits.
> Cheers


 
Noted. Have requested seller to send those pictures. Thank you for these valuable advices. As I dont own any Tods, certainly have no clue to it at all. Your advices are very important. Thanks again.


----------



## plumberry

Hi,
I bought this TOD'S bag. But not sure it's authentic or not. Please help me..
I have 5 days to return the bag.
TQ.


----------



## plumberry

Pls authenticate this bag :
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-JP-Tods-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


TQ.


----------



## vulcan29

Hi,

I am ready to buy (one of) these two Tod's bags, but it is not clear if they are fakes are not - can anyone help me or give me a guidance before I commit? 

Many thanks!!

http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/35/5d/3c92_1.JPG
http://i1.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/35/5d/c7de_1.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/13/!BNV3lngBmk~$(KGrHgoH-CoEjlLlfZ3LBJpGsKL(Cw~~_1.JPG
http://i6.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/35/5d/ebf7_1.JPG

Also this one:
http://i6.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/35/5d/15fd_1.JPG
http://i15.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/35/5d/25f3_1.JPG
http://i16.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/35/5d/3015_1.JPG
http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/35/5d/3c92_1.JPG

Thanks again


----------



## cookiek

Can you authenticate this Tod's?

Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/TODS-DESIGNE...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## vulcan29

Hi,

I am ready to buy (one of) these two Tod's bags, but it is not clear if they are fakes are not - can anyone help me or give me a guidance before I commit? 

Many thanks!!

http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/35/5d/3c92_1.JPG
http://i1.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/35/5d/c7de_1.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/13/!BNV3lngBmk~$(KGrHgoH-CoEjlLlfZ3LBJpGsKL(Cw~~_1.JPG
http://i6.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/35/5d/ebf7_1.JPG

Also this one:
http://i6.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/35/5d/15fd_1.JPG
http://i15.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/35/5d/25f3_1.JPG
http://i16.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/35/5d/3015_1.JPG
http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/35/5d/3c92_1.JPG

Thanks again[/quote]


----------



## marste24

Hi! Can anyone authenticate this Tod's bag?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370164950219


----------



## queen.asli

please  http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-tods-416418.html


----------



## LT bag lady

Looks good!  Great color!  It the Corniche Wave bag.  Enjoy this color right up to Halloween!
Cheers,

Post some pictures of her on the TODS Lovers thread.





plumberry said:


> Hi,
> I bought this TOD'S bag. But not sure it's authentic or not. Please help me..
> I have 5 days to return the bag.
> TQ.


----------



## plumberry

LT bag lady said:


> Looks good!  Great color!  It the Corniche Wave bag.  Enjoy this color right up to Halloween!
> Cheers,



Hi LT Bag Lady,

Thank you very much! I'm a happy woman now!!! 

Thanks again


----------



## Janinevs

Hey guys - This will be first venture into Tod's. What do you think of this one? It seems a little too good to be true. TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOD-S-MAROON-WI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LT bag lady

Janinevs said:


> Hey guys - This will be first venture into Tod's. What do you think of this one? It seems a little too good to be true. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TOD-S-MAROON-WINE-HANDBAG-PURSE-BOWLER-AUTH-1650_W0QQitemZ360135739096QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Bag is authentic and beautiful.  Price is amazing, surprised it has hung around this long.  If you BIN use the live.com and get 8% off!  You can find instructions for live.com in the Deals in Steals subforum.
Good Luck!
Cheers


----------



## Janinevs

LT bag lady said:


> Bag is authentic and beautiful. Price is amazing, surprised it has hung around this long. If you BIN use the live.com and get 8% off!  You can find instructions for live.com in the Deals in Steals subforum.
> Good Luck!
> Cheers


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Bought it! Couldn't even wait to sort out the live.com discount, was so worried I'd miss it.


----------



## LT bag lady

Janinevs said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Bought it! Couldn't even wait to sort out the live.com discount, was so worried I'd miss it.


 
Congrats!  I want to see pictures of her when she arrives.  I was tempted by that bag but committed to buying a BV from a friend in a similar color so I had to pass.  Glad another TPer fgot her!!!
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

Hi can you post a link to the ebay listing.  The pictures are of different bags, I'm having trouble with whcih is which.  The T bag I own, the other bag I have not seen before but if I can see the pictures I can tell you if it is authentic.
Cheers,


vulcan29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am ready to buy (one of) these two Tod's bags, but it is not clear if they are fakes are not - can anyone help me or give me a guidance before I commit?
> 
> Many thanks!!
> 
> http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/35/5d/3c92_1.JPG
> http://i1.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/35/5d/c7de_1.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/13/!BNV3lngBmk~$(KGrHgoH-CoEjlLlfZ3LBJpGsKL(Cw~~_1.JPG
> http://i6.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/35/5d/ebf7_1.JPG
> 
> Also this one:
> http://i6.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/35/5d/15fd_1.JPG
> http://i15.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/35/5d/25f3_1.JPG
> http://i16.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/35/5d/3015_1.JPG
> http://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/35/5d/3c92_1.JPG
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## LT bag lady

cookiek said:


> Can you authenticate this Tod's?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/TODS-DESIGNER-WHITE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ170308162637QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item170308162637&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 Authentic TODS Miky Rodeo!  Beautiful bag, you will love it!  Post pictures in the TODS lover thread if you win, would love to see her!
Cheers


----------



## bagimpulse

Hi, I just received my Tod pashmy and on examining, i notice on the leather lining/inner zipper its stated" genuine leather" on the right side. Just wondering if Tod bags really had this embossed (I mean, surely it would be expected that genuine leather is used in Tod bags).so am a little worried. Am reposting the link plse someone look at it for me and reassure me I got the real deal!! THx alot!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120383107560


----------



## LT bag lady

bagimpulse said:


> Hi, I just received my Tod pashmy and on examining, i notice on the leather lining/inner zipper its stated" genuine leather" on the right side. Just wondering if Tod bags really had this embossed (I mean, surely it would be expected that genuine leather is used in Tod bags).so am a little worried. Am reposting the link plse someone look at it for me and reassure me I got the real deal!! THx alot!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120383107560


 Yes, yes, TODS embosses the area around the zipper with this!  That is one of the pictures I ask for to authenticate a TODS bag.  Genuine Leather and a series of numbers & letters on one side and Made in Italy on the other.

Post pictures of your new baby in the TODS lover thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/tods-lovers-iii-show-me-your-jp-tods-434193.html
Congrats on your 1st TODS!
Cheers


----------



## bagimpulse

LT Bag Lady, THX so much for easing me out of my anxiety/suspense! Will post pics once I get my camera back froom my son))


----------



## cookiek

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic TODS Miky Rodeo!  Beautiful bag, you will love it!  Post pictures in the TODS lover thread if you win, would love to see her!
> Cheers



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## plumberry

Hi,
I've posted this in previous page, but still no reply.

Pls authenticate this bag :
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-JP-Tods-Y...3A1|240%3A1318

TQ again.


----------



## LT bag lady

plumberry said:


> Hi,
> I've posted this in previous page, but still no reply.
> 
> Pls authenticate this bag :
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-JP-Tods-Y...3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> TQ again.


Sorry Plumberry, I missed that one.  
Authentic, this is the TODS Sofia.  I will be honest, I had this bag in a lovely pink color but sold it because it is ackward - to say the least...  When you carry it, it sort of leans forward...  Maybe better carried as a clutch.
Good luck!
Cheers


----------



## lace1

Is this Tod's bag authentic? Thank you!


----------



## lace1

lace1 said:


> Is this Tod's bag authentic? Thank you!


Here are some additional photos, Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  This is from the Kate series.  Nice color!  Enjoy her!  Did you buy her already?  Post pictures in the TODS lover thread, helps for future reference.

Cheers,


lace1 said:


> Here are some additional photos, Thanks!


----------



## plumberry

LT bag lady said:


> Sorry Plumberry, I missed that one.
> Authentic, this is the TODS Sofia.  I will be honest, I had this bag in a lovely pink color but sold it because it is ackward - to say the least...  When you carry it, it sort of leans forward...  Maybe better carried as a clutch.
> Good luck!
> Cheers




TQ LT Lady....
I Like the color...

hmm... its ackward huh? hehe... Still thinking, if it's ended cheap, I might buy it. If not, maybe next time.

Thanks again


----------



## plum888

hi! is this any good? i love the color! 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/low-starting-bid...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

plum888 said:


> hi! is this any good? i love the color!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/low-starting-bid-P-2500-TODS-HOBO-Bag_W0QQitemZ280319942298QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item280319942298&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A833|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> thanks in advance!


It's hard to say from the pictures.  The leather and the stitching look good but the embossing inside and outside looks to faint...  I would need a better picture of the TODS embossing and the entire zippered area, the back of the zipper pull and the handle hardware to say for sure.
Cheers,


----------



## sheggen1

Hi. New to the forum.  Question is if anybody has bought from the deluxe moda discount site?  Is it legit?  Prices seem to good to be true.    I just spent $1300 there, before I found your forum, so I may be posting pictures for your validation. Thanks,
Susan


----------



## LT bag lady

sheggen1 said:


> Hi. New to the forum. Question is if anybody has bought from the deluxe moda discount site? Is it legit? Prices seem to good to be true. I just spent $1300 there, before I found your forum, so I may be posting pictures for your validation. Thanks,
> Susan


 
I have never purchased from them, so I don't know if they sell authentic.  Sometimes these sites use stock photos of an authentic bag and send a fake, not saying that is what deluxe moda practices.  When you receive the bag, please post pictures of the 
-inside zippered area, both sides and the center embossing
-back of the zipper
-zipper pulls
-hardware engravings
-shot of the front of the bag and the inside lining.

Cheers,


----------



## evalikesbags

Hi ladies, 
I am dying for a T bag. Can someone tell me which of the following is authentic? The back of the metal logo  looks different! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140307438128 ( On the back of the metal, this one says "Tods, made in Italy."

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-T-Bag-...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50 (This one only says 'made in Italy) 

Both look authentic to me, so please help!


----------



## evalikesbags

I once bought a Fendi from them. Looks like a fake to me because I have several Fendis. I returned it and got my refund the next day. So beware and good luck! Personally, I will never buy from that website anymore...


----------



## evalikesbags

sheggen1 said:


> Hi. New to the forum. Question is if anybody has bought from the deluxe moda discount site? Is it legit? Prices seem to good to be true. I just spent $1300 there, before I found your forum, so I may be posting pictures for your validation. Thanks,
> Susan


Hi Susan, 
I am new here, too. 
I once bought a Fendi from them. Looks like a fake to me because I have several Fendis. I returned it and got my refund the next day. So beware and good luck! Personally, I will never buy from that website anymore...
Eva


----------



## berryolive

Hi there fellow Tod's lovers,

Just wanted to point all of you to this website www.topsluxury.com. Check out how good the copies are getting! The logo prints and zipper pulls, together with the date stamp. I don't even know if those date stamps are valid, but it sure looks real.

any advice on how to spot the problems of authenticity on those bags? just concerned because there are a few on ebay that we are interested in that also have date stamps and logo stamps but these look like they can be so easily copied. Thx.


----------



## frohlich

*Hi guys! I am excited to have found this forum. *
*I'd very much appreciate if someone can confirm to me below Tod's bag is authentic.*

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-ivory-leather-New-Eight-medium-tote/cat20442/300434803/detail.fly

*Thanks and hope to hear advice from the experts!!!!*


----------



## frohlich

Please help! Is below authentic? I read in previous posts that bluefly.com sold many fake bags. Can you please verify? Thanks!!

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-ivory-leather-New-Eight-medium-tote/cat20442/300434803/detail.fly


----------



## queen.asli

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-tods-416418.html


----------



## louch

evalikesbags said:


> Hi Susan,
> I am new here, too.
> I once bought a Fendi from them. Looks like a fake to me because I have several Fendis. I returned it and got my refund the next day. So beware and good luck! Personally, I will never buy from that website anymore...
> Eva


 
Hi Ladies

Welcome to the forum!

Just wanted to point out that this is an "authenticate this Tod's" thread meaning it's just for asking the lovely LT Lady to look at photos of Tod's bags you are interested in authenticating.  If you want to chat about other issues such as website authenticity, you need to either do a search to see if it's already been discussed or start a new thread in the "authenticate this" section.  Otherwise this thread will get full of information that's not relevant to Tod's bags.

Thanks!  It's important we all look out for each other and follow the rules.

  Julie


----------



## LT bag lady

evalikesbags said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am dying for a T bag. Can someone tell me which of the following is authentic? The back of the metal logo looks different!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140307438128 ( On the back of the metal, this one says "Tods, made in Italy."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-T-Bag-Black-Leather-Hand-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ110361827658QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item110361827658&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50 (This one only says 'made in Italy)
> 
> Both look authentic to me, so please help!


 
Both are authentic .  THe black one has coppertone hardware the Expresso has goldtone hardware.  I have the Expresso, beautiful bag, IMHO!  
Post pictures if you get one!
Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

berryolive said:


> Hi there fellow Tod's lovers,
> 
> Just wanted to point all of you to this website www.topsluxury.com. Check out how good the copies are getting! The logo prints and zipper pulls, together with the date stamp. I don't even know if those date stamps are valid, but it sure looks real.
> 
> any advice on how to spot the problems of authenticity on those bags? just concerned because there are a few on ebay that we are interested in that also have date stamps and logo stamps but these look like they can be so easily copied. Thx.


 

The font on the TODS embossing around the inside zip is wrong, the 's' is larger than the 'T' and deeper.  The shape of the bag looks off and the patent leather looks cheap.  Some of the styles and colors don't even exist in the real TODS line.  They are getting better, this is why it is important to have a bag authenticated b4 you buy.  

Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

frohlich said:


> Please help! Is below authentic? I read in previous posts that bluefly.com sold many fake bags. Can you please verify? Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-ivory-leather-New-Eight-medium-tote/cat20442/300434803/detail.fly


 
Those are stock pictures, not pictures of the actual bag you will receive.  Bluefly is a reliable source.  If you get a fake (returned) bag, return it to Bluefly .
Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

louch said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Just wanted to point out that this is an "authenticate this Tod's" thread meaning it's just for asking the lovely LT Lady to look at photos of Tod's bags you are interested in authenticating. If you want to chat about other issues such as website authenticity, you need to either do a search to see if it's already been discussed or start a new thread in the "authenticate this" section. Otherwise this thread will get full of information that's not relevant to Tod's bags.
> 
> Thanks! It's important we all look out for each other and follow the rules.
> 
> Julie


Thanks Julie


----------



## frohlich

Thank you LT Bag Lady!!!


----------



## berryolive

Thanks LT Lady!


----------



## evalikesbags

LT bag lady said:


> Both are authentic . THe black one has coppertone hardware the Expresso has goldtone hardware. I have the Expresso, beautiful bag, IMHO!
> Post pictures if you get one!
> Cheers,


 Thanks so much, LT bag lady


----------



## berryolive

Hi there,
How about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120392678402

Thanks for your replies,


----------



## LVGIRLSF

To L T Lady,

Please authenticate this Tod's quilted Pashmy Tracolla Media bag from EBay item #160321983278.  I am a newbie to Tod's and have recently taken notice of their bags, specifically their Pashmy lines.

Would so very much appreciate your expertise on this product.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

berryolive said:


> Hi there,
> How about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120392678402
> 
> Thanks for your replies,


 
Authentic!  Seller has all the right pictures in detail and close up.  The price is also very good for this bag.  They were available at the outlet in Feb, but I don't remember seeing a black patent.  Nice bag!
Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

LVGIRLSF said:


> To L T Lady,
> 
> Please authenticate this Tod's quilted Pashmy Tracolla Media bag from EBay item #160321983278. I am a newbie to Tod's and have recently taken notice of their bags, specifically their Pashmy lines.
> 
> Would so very much appreciate your expertise on this product.
> Thank you in advance.


 
Authentic!  That is one of the original Roxy's in nylon released by TODS in 2006.  The leather trim is a matte calf skin and the hardware is matte coppertone.  The zipper pulls have flat square metal tips.  It is the one seen on Cameron Diaz


----------



## redkid67

Hello, experts!

Could you take a look at this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400036484606

Thanks,
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.  Bag looks great.  Nice color too.  Classic Tods!
Cheers,


redkid67 said:


> Hello, experts!
> 
> Could you take a look at this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400036484606
> 
> Thanks,
> Red


----------



## lace1

Sorry for taking so long to respond. I'm more than happy to add these photos, but I'm still getting used to finding things on "The Purse Forum". Please tell me how to find the TODS lover thread. Thank you! 


LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! This is from the Kate series. Nice color! Enjoy her! Did you buy her already? Post pictures in the TODS lover thread, helps for future reference.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

lace1 said:


> Sorry for taking so long to respond. I'm more than happy to add these photos, but I'm still getting used to finding things on "The Purse Forum". Please tell me how to find the TODS lover thread. Thank you!


 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/tods-lovers-iii-show-me-your-jp-tods-434193.html


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. Bag looks great. Nice color too. Classic Tods!
> Cheers,


 

Thanks so much, LT bag lady! I won it too!


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Thanks so much, LT bag lady! I won it too!


 
Congrats!  
Great price!  Don't forget to post pictures in the TODS lovers thread for the rest of us to .
Cheers!


----------



## LVGIRLSF

To LT Bag Lady,
Please take a look at this bag on EBay, item number 260379168403, the Tod's Pashmy Luna Media.  Based on the pictures provided, can you tell if it is authentic?

Thank you so much for your expert opinion.


----------



## evalikesbags

HI, experts, 
Is this T-bag authentic? Thanks so much! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350180109052


----------



## LT bag lady

LVGIRLSF said:


> To LT Bag Lady,
> Please take a look at this bag on EBay, item number 260379168403, the Tod's Pashmy Luna Media. Based on the pictures provided, can you tell if it is authentic?
> 
> Thank you so much for your expert opinion.


 
 Authentic.  All the right features are detailed in the photos, zippers & pulls, hardware and the zippered area.  This seller list authentic TODS often.  
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

evalikesbags said:


> HI, experts,
> Is this T-bag authentic? Thanks so much!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350180109052


 
Authentic!  I have the T bag in Expresso, this is such a great bag.  Those outside pockets are so practical!  Sometimes I have nothing but my wallet inside.  This color is very nice and can be worn year round.
Cheers


----------



## Juilletdix

Hi experts,

I just received this grey Tod's Pashmy Conchiglia pouchette which I bought on ebay. It looked okay to me, but I was a bit suspicious because I was the only bidder.

I have 3 days to return it. Does this look authentic? 
Many thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

Juilletdix said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I just received this grey Tod's Pashmy Conchiglia pouchette which I bought on ebay. It looked okay to me, but I was a bit suspicious because I was the only bidder.
> 
> I have 3 days to return it. Does this look authentic?
> Many thanks


 
  Authentic.  Is that smoke?  I love that color,  have the Messenger in Smoke.  Enjoy your TODS!
Cheers


----------



## evalikesbags

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! I have the T bag in Expresso, this is such a great bag. Those outside pockets are so practical! Sometimes I have nothing but my wallet inside. This color is very nice and can be worn year round.
> Cheers


 
Thank you, LT bag lady! I just bought it! Can't wait to carry it.


----------



## Juilletdix

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. Is that smoke? I love that color, have the Messenger in Smoke. Enjoy your TODS!
> Cheers


 

Thanks LT Bag Lady!
Yes, it's in Smoke.  I liked the new gold one I saw in the store, but for $100, I'm going to learn to love this one


----------



## slip

Hi ladies, pls help to authenticate these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-BLACK-MICR...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WITH-TAGS-T...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Many thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

slip said:


> Hi ladies, pls help to authenticate these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-BLACK-MICROFIBER-PATENT-HOBO-HANDBAG-PURSE-NR_W0QQitemZ370176431922QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item370176431922&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WITH-TAGS-TODS-PASHMY-BURGUNDY-COSMETIC-BAG_W0QQitemZ120395194422QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120395194422&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Many thanks!


 
The 1st one is the Hobo featured in the TODS movie, have you seen it? with Gwenyth?  It's authentic.  
The 2nd one is authentic also.
Cheers,


----------



## slip

Thanks LT Lady for the fast response! That's the one I want but I need to find out exactly what size this is since Tods has came up with various sizes for the hobo. Even though it's not exactly the color I want, I wanted the bronze coppery one but with that price, I shouldn't complain. I think it's used but so long as it's not unreasonably worn then I'm fine with it too. If I managed to win both this hobo and the pochette, I'll still be satisfied even though the colors don't match, hehe.


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

This is my first posting.  I hope I'm doing this correctly.  

What are your thoughts on the authenticity of the following TOD'S bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220381676513


Thanks.


----------



## ina43

Hi, i'm new here, can you please help authenticate? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-MONOGRAM-CA...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.  Love this classic TODS Zip Miky.  I have this bag in so many colors, great bag, one of my favs.
Post pictures in the TODS Lover's thread if you win it.
Cheers,



lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first posting. I hope I'm doing this correctly.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the authenticity of the following TOD'S bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220381676513
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## LT bag lady

ina43 said:


> Hi, i'm new here, can you please help authenticate? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-MONOGRAM-CANVAS-POCHETTE-BAG-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ190294115671QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item190294115671&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 

I am not that familiar with canvas TODS.  All the hardware looks authentic, the lining material looks good, the Lampo zipper pull and metal zipper - good.  Would like to see a straight on shot of the inside label, but the auction is ending soon.  I don't see anything here that raises any red flags.  I am pretty sure it is Authentic.
Cheers


----------



## ina43

LT bag lady said:


> I am not that familiar with canvas TODS.  All the hardware looks authentic, the lining material looks good, the Lampo zipper pull and metal zipper - good.  Would like to see a straight on shot of the inside label, but the auction is ending soon.  I don't see anything here that raises any red flags.  I am pretty sure it is Authentic.
> Cheers



thanks LT bag lady. great help!


----------



## lyndysf

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  Love this classic TODS Zip Miky.  I have this bag in so many colors, great bag, one of my favs.
> Post pictures in the TODS Lover's thread if you win it.
> Cheers,


Thanks so much, LT Bag Lady!


----------



## redkid67

Hello, Could you help me authenticate this one?

TIA! 
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hello, Could you help me authenticate this one?
> 
> TIA!
> Red


 
Authentic.  This color is so nice and rich, can be carried year round.
Cheers,


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. This color is so nice and rich, can be carried year round.
> Cheers,


 
Thanks so much, LT Bag Lady. You rock!

I hope I get this one!

Cheers, 
Red


----------



## hoha77

Please help to verify this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110366681720&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 

Thanks


----------



## redkid67

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=4&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

TIA!
Red


----------



## slip

Hi again, how about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us

Many thanks again.


----------



## slip

Appreciate help in authenticating this same bag from another seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-Leather-TO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

TIA!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.  Nice bag, it's the t bag with a single strap.
If you win it, don't forget to show us on the TODS lovers thread.
CHeers,



hoha77 said:


> Please help to verify this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110366681720&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160323472805&indexURL=4&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> TIA!
> Red


 
Authentic.  This is the Peggy.  Very nice bag, the leather is distressed, nice color too!
CHeers,


----------



## LT bag lady

slip said:


> Hi again, how about this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140309259684&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> 
> Many thanks again.


 
Authentic.  T bag.  I just wonder why the seller feels the need to post so many celeb pictures with other TODS bags...  And the picture of what looks like a Neiman Marcus receipt is a printed screen shot of the NM online store.  This has been available at the outlet for over 6 months.  The t bag is from Fall 2007, this color is probably S/S 2008.
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

slip said:


> Appreciate help in authenticating this same bag from another seller:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-Leather-TODS-Piccola-T-bag-multipocket-tote_W0QQitemZ120395201997QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120395201997&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> TIA!!


 Authentic.  Same bag, different seller.  At least this seller sticks to selling the bag for it's own merits, not what celeb carries TODS...  the price is better too!
Cheers


----------



## sdkitty

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. This is the Peggy. Very nice bag, the leather is distressed, nice color too!
> CHeers,


 
Isabel,
I was looking at this bag on Ebay as a comparison to my own Peggy. While it does look almost exactly like my bag, mine has a decorative screw on the front clasp that this one doesn't have. That made me wonder. I'm thinking that since this leather is hard to make marks on and this bag has that big scratch on the back, either it's been abused and had the screw broken off, or could it be fake? Basically, I'd like to think my bag would be worth a lot more than what this one looks like it may sell for. Here is a pic of mine. Your opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## hoha77

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. Nice bag, it's the t bag with a single strap.
> If you win it, don't forget to show us on the TODS lovers thread.
> CHeers,


 
Sure! If Im lucky enough...

Thanks!


----------



## slip

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. Same bag, different seller. At least this seller sticks to selling the bag for it's own merits, not what celeb carries TODS... the price is better too!
> Cheers


 
Thank you so much again, LT bag lady!


----------



## LT bag lady

sdkitty said:


> Isabel,
> I was looking at this bag on Ebay as a comparison to my own Peggy. While it does look almost exactly like my bag, mine has a decorative screw on the front clasp that this one doesn't have. That made me wonder. I'm thinking that since this leather is hard to make marks on and this bag has that big scratch on the back, either it's been abused and had the screw broken off, or could it be fake? Basically, I'd like to think my bag would be worth a lot more than what this one looks like it may sell for. Here is a pic of mine. Your opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 720059


 
Yes the screw is missing in that picture, maybe the seller didn't like it or lost it or maybe it was gone when they purchased the bag...  May even be in a pocket...  This is a good question to ask the seller.  THe scratch is pretty big and obvious, but on the back of the bag...  

As far as resale, I am never surprised with final value on eBay...  I tell you I have given away NEW w/ tag bags and seen the same bag beat up and dirty go for much more .  The gals on the ebay subforum here on tPF have great tips for selling.  Clear detailed pictures, detailed description, reasonable shipping fee, & answer questions in a timely manner.  List yours while this one is still up, so buyers can compare.  I've done that and have actually gotten my BIN right after the other auction ends!

Cheers,


----------



## shueaddict

Does anybody know if www.designersimports.com are selling real or fake bags? I want to get an old style Tod's

any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## shueaddict

how about this one ? it's from a website called designersimports.com and they claim everything to be authentic or money back.

thx

designersimports.com/image-fullsize.asp?itemname=Tods%20Mocassino%20Large%20Calfskin%20Tote%20-%20Orange&image=images/JPTMLT-O.jpg


----------



## queen.asli

try to use the search tPF function and you will find a looooooooot of posts about this site selling fake


----------



## LT bag lady

shueaddict said:


> how about this one ? it's from a website called designersimports.com and they claim everything to be authentic or money back.
> 
> thx
> 
> designersimports.com/image-fullsize.asp?itemname=Tods%20Mocassino%20Large%20Calfskin%20Tote%20-%20Orange&image=images/JPTMLT-O.jpg


 

This website DesignerImports has been discussed on this forum often, please do a search and you will find several threads.  I have never purchased from them, so I can't relay any personal experience.

Based on the one stock picture, I cannot give an opinion on this bag.  
Cheers


----------



## slip

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Espresso-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

TIA!


----------



## LT bag lady

slip said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Espresso-LEATHER-GOLD-ZIPPER-POCKETS-BAG-MINT_W0QQitemZ200324420857QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item200324420857&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> TIA!


 
Authentic.  TODS T- bag in Expresso, I have this bag in this color, love everything about this bag!!!
Hope you win!


----------



## slip

Thanks again LT Bag Lady!


----------



## redkid67

Hello, LT Bag Lady. Can you help me authenticate this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280324883260

TIA
Red


----------



## cocobean1793

I'm not sure about the authenticity of the bag your looking at, but just so you know... if you are looking for an older style Tod's and want to be sure of it's authenticity, you might want to try one of the many Tod's outlets. Some even have the original style D bags available. I've bought several bags from the outlets (as phone orders because they are not near my home) and every bag I've bought has been at a tremendous savings, usually under $450.If you call on a holiday weeked there is usually an additional 20%- 40% off. At least this has been my experience and the bags have been perfect and pristine, no seconds etc. Good luck on your search, Tod's bags are great!


----------



## redkid67

cocobean1793 said:


> I'm not sure about the authenticity of the bag your looking at, but just so you know... if you are looking for an older style Tod's and want to be sure of it's authenticity, you might want to try one of the many Tod's outlets. Some even have the original style D bags available. I've bought several bags from the outlets (as phone orders because they are not near my home) and every bag I've bought has been at a tremendous savings, usually under $450.If you call on a holiday weeked there is usually an additional 20%- 40% off. At least this has been my experience and the bags have been perfect and pristine, no seconds etc. Good luck on your search, Tod's bags are great!


 

Thanks for the tip. I live on the west coast. Do you know of any outlets?

TIA
Red


----------



## cocobean1793

There is one in Cabazon, CA ph # 951-922-1448 and one in Lakewood, CO. Not sure of the ph# but the main # for the outlet mall is 303-384-3000.  The Cabazon store employees were very helpful with my order over the phone. Good luck!!


----------



## redkid67

cocobean1793 said:


> There is one in Cabazon, CA ph # 951-922-1448 and one in Lakewood, CO. Not sure of the ph# but the main # for the outlet mall is 303-384-3000. The Cabazon store employees were very helpful with my order over the phone. Good luck!!


 
Thanks!

But another ignorant question. How do you know what they have in store?

TIA!
Red


----------



## cocobean1793

Not a bad question at all!  What I do is find what bag I may be interested in from ebay, TPF etc and when I call have a good description and the colors I'd like. Usually I try to call  early in the day before they get busy and have more time to help. This is where a really good SA will make the difference. Often, they can email you pics. They mostly have bags from the previous season and as long as you can describe the bag ror have the Tod's name for the bag, they can tell you if they have it and in what colors.


----------



## redkid67

cocobean1793 said:


> Not a bad question at all! What I do is find what bag I may be interested in from ebay, TPF etc and when I call have a good description and the colors I'd like. Usually I try to call early in the day before they get busy and have more time to help. This is where a really good SA will make the difference. Often, they can email you pics. They mostly have bags from the previous season and as long as you can describe the bag ror have the Tod's name for the bag, they can tell you if they have it and in what colors.


 

Super! Thanks so much 

Red


----------



## AmandaCHQ

Hi ladies,please authenticate this one,i bought it 2 days ago


----------



## LT bag lady

cocobean1793 said:


> I'm not sure about the authenticity of the bag your looking at, but just so you know... if you are looking for an older style Tod's and want to be sure of it's authenticity, you might want to try one of the many Tod's outlets. Some even have the original style D bags available. I've bought several bags from the outlets (as phone orders because they are not near my home) and every bag I've bought has been at a tremendous savings, usually under $450.If you call on a holiday weeked there is usually an additional 20%- 40% off. At least this has been my experience and the bags have been perfect and pristine, no seconds etc. Good luck on your search, Tod's bags are great!


 
Totally agree with this!  The outlet staff is very helpful and you can score a great deal with no worries!


----------



## LT bag lady

AmandaCHQ said:


> Hi ladies,please authenticate this one,i bought it 2 days ago


Authentic Charlotte, love this bag!!!! I have it and it gets lots of compliments!
Cheers,


----------



## AmandaCHQ

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic Charlotte, love this bag!!!! I have it and it gets lots of compliments!
> Cheers,


 
Thanks so much!Actually I want a camel Charlotte,but now I love the black one too,I will carry it every day


----------



## cocobean1793

I have a white Charlotte and love it!  What I have found with the Tod's bags is: the best way to tell if one is not authentic is quality, quality, quality! Tod's are well made and the materials always feel lux. The Tod's stamp on the leather is always uniform in depth and well done. This is the biggest area that the fakers always miss but unfortunately without really good  up close pics on an ebay listing, this is sometimes hard to judge until you have the bag in person. Congrats on your black Charlotte, it's gorgeous!


----------



## LT bag lady

AmandaCHQ said:


> Thanks so much!Actually I want a camel Charlotte,but now I love the black one too,I will carry it every day


 I have it in Seafoam.


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Can you authenticate this Tod's bag?  See link below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Tods-Tote-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Thanks so much!


----------



## cocobean1793

Gosh, no idea! I have never seen this  style bag before, it almost seems like a combo of a D bag and something else????  I'd ask the seller where & when it was purchased, if it has any tags etc and if she knows the style name.  Usually there is "made in italy  genuine leather" and a number on the leather along the top of the interior and I don't see that in this bag. Sorry I couldn't help, but I'd be cautious on this one.


----------



## LT bag lady

FAKE.  Nylon zippers, poor quality, pull tab incorrect, that bag is falling apart.  TODS are extremely well made and durable.
Reported
Cheers,



lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you authenticate this Tod's bag? See link below.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Tods-Tote-Handbag-Brown-leather-Black-accents_W0QQitemZ280326107303QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280326107303&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## cocobean1793

I agree, two of the handles are practically falling off! Shame on me, I didn't catch the zippers......!


----------



## lyndysf

LT bag lady said:


> FAKE. Nylon zippers, poor quality, pull tab incorrect, that bag is falling apart. TODS are extremely well made and durable.
> Reported
> Cheers,


 
Thank you LT bag lady!


----------



## shueaddict

queen.asli said:


> try to use the search tPF function and you will find a looooooooot of posts about this site selling fake


 

many thanks, qeen.asli, I folowed your instructions and saw all the feedback. All controversial, nevertheless, I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## cocobean1793

I agree, I would never chance buying from this site!


----------



## Kika5

Hi,

I would appreciate it if someone could take a look at this Tod's bag for me?  Is it authentic?
Thanks much!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250395162556


----------



## Kika5

Hi,
I would appreciate it if someone could take a look at this Tod's bag for me?  Is it authentic?
Thanks much!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250395162556


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic D bag.  Did you win?  It looks like it might be the Media size.  Post pics in the TODS Lovers thread if you won!
Cheers,


Kika5 said:


> Hi,
> I would appreciate it if someone could take a look at this Tod's bag for me? Is it authentic?
> Thanks much!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250395162556


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Would you please authenticate these Tod's bags:

1.  http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

2.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Handbag-Mo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

3.  http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Miky-Easy-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

With respect to the third, it comes from a smoking home.  Any thoughts on whether you can get rid of the smell from a handbag?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kika5

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic D bag. Did you win? It looks like it might be the Media size. Post pics in the TODS Lovers thread if you won!
> Cheers,


 
Thanks so much LT bag lady!!! Yes I did win it and it is beautiful!!
thanks again


----------



## cocobean1793

Check out the info and products at www.lovinmybags.com for info on removing smoke and other smells from a handbag .they sells products guaranteed to remove smoke smell


----------



## lyndysf

Thanks!  I will check out the website.


----------



## LT bag lady

lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please authenticate these Tod's bags:
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-Black-leather-Moccasino-tote-bag-purse_W0QQitemZ250399080480QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item250399080480&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Handbag-Mocasino-Purse-Tote-Leather-Bag-Black-NEW_W0QQitemZ280328928447QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280328928447&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Miky-Easy-Media-Bag-in-Fuschia-Pebble-Leather_W0QQitemZ300303815896QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item300303815896&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> With respect to the third, it comes from a smoking home. Any thoughts on whether you can get rid of the smell from a handbag?
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
#1. No red flags but you should ask the seller for pictures of either side of the inside zippered area.  The back of the zipper and a dead on shot of the zipper pull tab embossed with a 'T'. This style is faked a lot, so I want to 100% sure.

#2.  No red flags, But we need pictures of the inside zippered area, left & right, the zipper pull tabs, back of zipper. This is the larger version of bag #1, has a middle zipped compartment.

#3. Is a Zip Miky not an Easy, the Easy Miky is a very different style & newer.  This bag is authentic.  I have this bag is many many colors and sizes.  This appears to be the Media in size.  If the smell of smoke is an issue I would pass, another will come along!  

Good luck!
Cheers,


----------



## queen.asli

please read post # 2


----------



## lyndysf

Thank you!


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

The seller posted a photo of the zipper pull tab and the back side of the zipper.  Will you let me know if you think this is an authentic Tod's bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250399080480&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks.


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  And a responsive seller!  Hope you win!
Cheers,



lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> The seller posted a photo of the zipper pull tab and the back side of the zipper. Will you let me know if you think this is an authentic Tod's bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250399080480&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## lyndysf

Thanks, again!


----------



## redkid67

HI, LT Bag Lady:

Could you help me authenticate this Miky? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140310991804

I asked the seller where this bag was made. Here's the answer:
_hi, sorry for the delay...ok I looked every where and I couldn't find a made in tag anywhere on the actual handbag, the only made in tag I could find inside the dustbag, and it says Italy, sorry I could be of more help, but hopfully this will do.
Thanks for looking and good luck on this great bag!
_
This bag is also smaller than the other Miky at 11x6x4. Have you seen this size before?

Thanks so much!

Red


----------



## gro3602

^^ The listing has been removed.  hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic, all the details look good.  I had this size Miky in suede, nice size, small but the Mikys can hold a lot and the outside pockets are very useful.  The fake Mikys I have seen all have nylon zippers.  The Made in Italy is embossed into the leather, on certain colors it is very difficult to see unless you know exactly where to look.  It can be found either to the right or left of the zipper leather surround.
Here is an example:





If you look right under my watermark, you will see where Genuine Leather is embossed, you can barely see Made in Italy on the opposite side behind the zipper pull tab.  HTH!
Cheers




redkid67 said:


> HI, LT Bag Lady:
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this Miky?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140310991804
> 
> I asked the seller where this bag was made. Here's the answer:
> _hi, sorry for the delay...ok I looked every where and I couldn't find a made in tag anywhere on the actual handbag, the only made in tag I could find inside the dustbag, and it says Italy, sorry I could be of more help, but hopfully this will do._
> _Thanks for looking and good luck on this great bag!_
> 
> This bag is also smaller than the other Miky at 11x6x4. Have you seen this size before?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Red


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, all the details look good. I had this size Miky in suede, nice size, small but the Mikys can hold a lot and the outside pockets are very useful. The fake Mikys I have seen all have nylon zippers. The Made in Italy is embossed into the leather, on certain colors it is very difficult to see unless you know exactly where to look. It can be found either to the right or left of the zipper leather surround.
> Here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look right under my watermark, you will see where Genuine Leather is embossed, you can barely see Made in Italy on the opposite side behind the zipper pull tab. HTH!
> Cheers


 
Hi, LT Bag Lady:

Thanks so omuch for your help. You are the best!

Red


----------



## redkid67

Hi, LT Bag Lady:

I am going to ask a combined authentication and off topic question.

I seem to have my mind set on getting a miky. Other than the Bone colored one you have already authenticated for me, there is this camel leather one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330318094433

First of all, is this one authentic? I asked the seller for more pics and haven't gotten a response.

Secondly (off topic), I am 5'4'' 110lb. Which one of the two mikys is better suited for me?

Thanks so much,
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, LT Bag Lady:
> 
> I am going to ask a combined authentication and off topic question.
> 
> I seem to have my mind set on getting a miky. Other than the Bone colored one you have already authenticated for me, there is this camel leather one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330318094433
> 
> First of all, is this one authentic? I asked the seller for more pics and haven't gotten a response.
> 
> Secondly (off topic), I am 5'4'' 110lb. Which one of the two mikys is better suited for me?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Red


 
The one in that auction is a Large and I cannot give an opinion based on just one photo.  I do see some wear on the corners, even though the seller says 'excellent'... just be careful and ask for detailed pictures of the corners.

Here is a pic of me wearing the Large, I am 5'4", 140lbs 





I did have the Media and carried it fine on the shoulder but got used to a bigger bag and sold it.  I also found that the zipper was scratching my wallet going in and out of the small opening.  The Grande is better but have to be very careful putting my wallet in the bag.  I prefer the d-bag because of this...
I LOVE the Miky, that is my only complaint.
Cheers,


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> The one in that auction is a Large and I cannot give an opinion based on just one photo. I do see some wear on the corners, even though the seller says 'excellent'... just be careful and ask for detailed pictures of the corners.
> 
> Here is a pic of me wearing the Large, I am 5'4", 140lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have the Media and carried it fine on the shoulder but got used to a bigger bag and sold it. I also found that the zipper was scratching my wallet going in and out of the small opening. The Grande is better but have to be very careful putting my wallet in the bag. I prefer the d-bag because of this...
> I LOVE the Miky, that is my only complaint.
> Cheers,


 

Thanks, LT Bag Lady! I think the small one would suit me better.

Cheers!
Red


----------



## jm910

Hi, I'm new to fashion purses, but quickly falling hard!  I found this Tod's purse on ebay. Does anyone know if it is authentic?  I read the article on ebay on what to look for, but still feel unsure.  Any help would be appreciated!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=300304758620


----------



## jm910

This stitching looks a little off to me. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120399797361

Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

jm910 said:


> Hi, I'm new to fashion purses, but quickly falling hard! I found this Tod's purse on ebay. Does anyone know if it is authentic? I read the article on ebay on what to look for, but still feel unsure. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=300304758620


 
Listing removed, probably was a fake.
Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

Fake, the leather edges look pretty bad, I see glue in places, the stitching looks poor and I think I see a nylon zipper peeking at me in one picture...  Ask the seller for a picture of the inside zip.

Cheers,



jm910 said:


> This stitching looks a little off to me. What do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120399797361
> 
> Thanks


----------



## slip

This is the exact color I'm looking for!!

Before I hit BIN, please help asap!! TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-Pashmy...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Could you authenticate this Tod's bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Black-Leat...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  Lovely color!  Go for it.
Cheers,



slip said:


> This is the exact color I'm looking for!!
> 
> Before I hit BIN, please help asap!! TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-Pashmy-Sacca-Hobo-Grey-ICON-Bag-925-Tessuto_W0QQitemZ120401155346QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120401155346&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.  
Cheers,



lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you authenticate this Tod's bag:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Black-Leather-handbag_W0QQitemZ160325924851QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item160325924851&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## lyndysf

Thank you, LT Bag Lady!


----------



## jm910

I guess I have a long way to go on my education!  Thanks for your help.
Judy


----------



## jm910

LT bag lady said:


> Listing removed, probably was a fake.
> Cheers,



I'm not sure why that link doesn't work.  I have it on my watch list and it still comes up.  Would you please look at this link. Hopefully it will work. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-AUTHE...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## jm910

LT bag lady said:


> Listing removed, probably was a fake.
> Cheers,



I don't know why that link is not working.  I can still pull it up from my watch list.  Try this link from my watch list.   Thanks a mil!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-AUTHE...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.  Good detailed pictures of the zips, hardware & inside zipper area.
Cheers,





jm910 said:


> I don't know why that link is not working. I can still pull it up from my watch list. Try this link from my watch list. Thanks a mil!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-AUTHENTIC-TODS-TODS-SUEDE-BAG-MADE-IN-ITALY_W0QQitemZ300304758620QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item300304758620&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A200


----------



## chic_babe

can somebody help and authenticate these? Thanks so much!
1.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270367972454
2.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270367957014
3.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270367971256


----------



## LovePrada

Dear fellow TPFers,

Could you please help me authenticate this Tod's? The Lampo zipper on my Tod's look different from the one in the picture, this Lampo zipper maybe from older version of Tod's? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

1. Authentic, that seller sells authentic, I have purchased from them.

2.  Authentic,

3.  Authentic




chic_babe said:


> can somebody help and authenticate these? Thanks so much!
> 1.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270367972454
> 2.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270367957014
> 3.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270367971256


----------



## LT bag lady

LovePrada said:


> Dear fellow TPFers,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Tod's? The Lampo zipper on my Tod's look different from the one in the picture, this Lampo zipper maybe from older version of Tod's? Thanks in advance.


 

Looks good, I say Authentic.  Color is beautiful, is a Zip Miky?  Post pictures on the TODS lover thread, that is a beautiful color!!
Cheers,


----------



## LovePrada

LT Bag Lady, thanks so much! Have a great day!


----------



## LovePrada

Hi LT Bag Lady,

Do you know what style this Tod's bag is it? I don't recognize it, I have a Mercer myself and know almost all current style...But the zipper and Tod's logo look good (as I posted above). The seller says the strap is adjustable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

LovePrada said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady,
> 
> Do you know what style this Tod's bag is it? I don't recognize it, I have a Mercer myself and know almost all current style...But the zipper and Tod's logo look good (as I posted above). The seller says the strap is adjustable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 I don't know what they called this bag, I had it briefly in Dk brown but sold it b/c it was too small for me but too big for my DDs.
It's a lovely bag and the outside pockets are always handy for keys or cell phone!  This style also has the adjustable strap!

Sorry I don't know the name...
Enjoy her!
Cheers


----------



## LovePrada

LT Bag Lady, you have so much knowledge on Tod's bag. Do you know what year is it from? Seller said around 2007.... 

Thanks for all your answers.


----------



## LT bag lady

LovePrada said:


> LT Bag Lady, you have so much knowledge on Tod's bag. Do you know what year is it from? Seller said around 2007....
> 
> Thanks for all your answers.


 I bought it and sold it in 2007... Don't know what season it was from...  Mine was a smooth calf leather, so they could also have been from different seasons as yours looks like a grain leather.

Sorry I can't help.  It's a great TODS bag, typical in practicality and quality!
Cheers,


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this Tod's bag?  Let me know if you need more pictures.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260387480187

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

No red flags, to say 100% I would need to see the picture of the inside zippered area, both sides.  Ask the seller for those pictures.
It's a Grande Zip Miky.
Cheers,


lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this Tod's bag? Let me know if you need more pictures.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260387480187
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## meezermom

Can anyone tell me about their experience with AMPMFashion.com.
Their prices on Tod's seem rock bottom and before I commit, I wanted
to make sure they were authentic and a legitimate dealer.
Thanks!


----------



## lmltiotuyco

Hi there!  Can you help me authenticate this Tod's bag?  

http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-ALL-LEATHER...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## queen.asli

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-tods-416418.html


----------



## shmilyso

http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-ALL-LEATHER-MULTI-POCKET-SHOULDER-BAG-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ190302245417QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item190302245417&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A833|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Thanks


----------



## queen.asli

sorry,


----------



## shmilyso

*Please help authenticate...* 
http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-ALL-LEATHER-MULTI-POCKET-SHOULDER-BAG-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ190302245417QQcmdZViewItemQQptZ LH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item190302245417&_trksid =p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A833|66%3A2|65%3A12|39 %3A1|240%3A1318

Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

lmltiotuyco said:


> Hi there! Can you help me authenticate this Tod's bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-ALL-LEATHER...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
 Bag is Authentic!  Zipper looks good, the hardware and the embossing.  Is that a good price?  There is a lot of wear on the bottom.
Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

shmilyso said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-ALL-LEATHER-MULTI-POCKET-SHOULDER-BAG-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ190302245417QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item190302245417&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A833|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks


 Authentic, looks like an older style, never have seen it before but the details are all correct.
Cheers,


----------



## shmilyso

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, looks like an older style, never have seen it before but the details are all correct.
> Cheers,




Thanks a lot


----------



## lmltiotuyco

Thanks for the expert advise   Converted to dollars, the bag is being offered at $166.  I was able to get in touch with her and she advised that she can lower the price to $135 given the wear at the bottom.  What do you think? 



LT bag lady said:


> Bag is Authentic! Zipper looks good, the hardware and the embossing. Is that a good price? There is a lot of wear on the bottom.
> Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

lmltiotuyco said:


> Thanks for the expert advise  Converted to dollars, the bag is being offered at $166. I was able to get in touch with her and she advised that she can lower the price to $135 given the wear at the bottom. What do you think?


 
I think that is fair.  Can you see the wear when just wearing the bag?  Is the wear on the very bottom or the edge?  JUst ask yourself if it will bother you.

Good luck!  If you win it please post pictures in the TODS lover thread.
Cheers,


----------



## lmltiotuyco

The seller is actually willing to meet with me to inspect the bag (It's been on auction for several weeks now and no one seems to be bidding for it)  If the wear is not severe, I might just get it!  Will post the pics if I do   Purse Forum Rocks!  Thanks again!



LT bag lady said:


> I think that is fair. Can you see the wear when just wearing the bag? Is the wear on the very bottom or the edge? JUst ask yourself if it will bother you.
> 
> Good luck! If you win it please post pictures in the TODS lover thread.
> Cheers,


----------



## Ania13

Can you please authenticate this tods?

http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-WHITE-LEATH...3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## LT bag lady

Ania13 said:


> Can you please authenticate this tods?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-WHITE-LEATH...3A2%7C294%3A50


 

Authentic!  All the details are correct!.
Post pictures if you win!


----------



## Ania13

Thanks. You are awesome!!!


----------



## berryolive

Hello!
Could you please authenticate this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230338367710

LTBag Lady,
I think I read before, you said that Tod's never use nylon zippers? This one does and the rivets look kinda dull. The seller has confirmed that it is authentic. Could you help please?

Thanks all!


----------



## LT bag lady

berryolive said:


> Hello!
> Could you please authenticate this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230338367710
> 
> LTBag Lady,
> I think I read before, you said that Tod's never use nylon zippers? This one does and the rivets look kinda dull. The seller has confirmed that it is authentic. Could you help please?
> 
> Thanks all!


 100% FAKE!  The nylon zippers are a dead give away.  The stitching is crooked and the hardware is not embossed with tods or t.  The style is something TODS never made.  Everything is wrong with this bag.  Reported!

Cheers,


----------



## berryolive

Kinda makes me  that the seller had the cheek to say that he/she has been in this business for 15 years and can tell from a fake very well and assured me so convincingly. And to think they are a Powerseller!

Thank God for people like you, LT Lady  at least we won't get conned.


----------



## LT bag lady

berryolive said:


> Kinda makes me  that the seller had the cheek to say that he/she has been in this business for 15 years and can tell from a fake very well and assured me so convincingly. And to think they are a Powerseller!
> 
> Thank God for people like you, LT Lady  at least we won't get conned.


 
I have reported the listing to eBay and have informed the seller that it is a fake and eBay has been notified.  If they bag was purchased on eBay as stated in the questions at the bottom of the listing, she should open a dispute with the ebay seller that sold her the counterfeit.

Keep looking and come here for opinion and you WILL find an authentic TODS at a great price!
Good luck!
Cheers


----------



## ongwf

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140314063626

Thanks.


----------



## slip

This looks good and I do hope it is indeed authentic!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310136991511


----------



## LT bag lady

ongwf said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140314063626
> 
> Thanks.


 
I would need to see the picture of the inside zippered area and close ups of the hardware.  I have this bag in seaform and my gomini (the rubber nibs onthe bottom) are tan like the interior of the bag.  I find this bag a little suspect.  I purchased mine at the boutique in NYC in summer 2005, so I don't see how an off price store like Marshalls could have this style in 2004...  Something is amiss!
Did you win it?


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!

Good luck!



slip said:


> This looks good and I do hope it is indeed authentic!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310136991511


----------



## vulcan29

Is this real? I have never seen yellow colour:


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic, but very used and dirty, some of that dirt can come off easily with a pencil eraser, but if it's worn through probably not.
Cheers,



vulcan29 said:


> Is this real? I have never seen yellow colour:


----------



## slip

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks, LT Bag Lady!!


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Could someone authenticate this Tod's bag?  Let me know if more pictures are needed (and of what), and I'll ask the seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Tods-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Thanks!


----------



## vulcan29

Hi,

Thanks for the other reply.  The seller is saying this is Miky bag and it has original stitching, but I think it is fake, because I can only see two buttons and not three as usual.





















Thanks


----------



## ongwf

LT bag lady said:


> I would need to see the picture of the inside zippered area and close ups of the hardware. I have this bag in seaform and my gomini (the rubber nibs onthe bottom) are tan like the interior of the bag. I find this bag a little suspect. I purchased mine at the boutique in NYC in summer 2005, so I don't see how an off price store like Marshalls could have this style in 2004... Something is amiss!
> Did you win it?


 
Thanks. I have previously owned a Tods (Charlotte Piccola) but had recently sold it away. I really love the quality and style of the bag. So when i saw the bag in ebay, i bidded for it. I haven't gotten the bag yet, and will post more photos of it when received it. I should be able to differentiate the bag when i receive the bag as Tods has such fine workmanship and quality and i guess the fake one can't match up to it. Anyway will post more photos when i get the bag. Will ask for refund if it is a fake Tods. 

BTW, does Tods produce the same type of bags for its outlets and the boutique because as I do more reseach on Tods Charlotte, the bags come in many colours and the interior linning are diferent too.

Here are some photos of my previous Tods bag and the interior fabric is orange.

Do all Tods Charlotte have the same hardware?


----------



## LT bag lady

vulcan29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the other reply. The seller is saying this is Miky bag and it has original stitching, but I think it is fake, because I can only see two buttons and not three as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
I need to see the inside zippered area to give an opinion on this bag.  Close up of the hardware would be nice to have also, and the embossing on the zipper pulls.  The Mikys were made in many leather textures, suede, fabric, pony hair, with tassles, w/o tassles, with & w/o front zips.  Some have styles have 3 studs on top some only have 2.


Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

ongwf said:


> Thanks. I have previously owned a Tods (Charlotte Piccola) but had recently sold it away. I really love the quality and style of the bag. So when i saw the bag in ebay, i bidded for it. I haven't gotten the bag yet, and will post more photos of it when received it. I should be able to differentiate the bag when i receive the bag as Tods has such fine workmanship and quality and i guess the fake one can't match up to it. Anyway will post more photos when i get the bag. Will ask for refund if it is a fake Tods.
> 
> BTW, does Tods produce the same type of bags for its outlets and the boutique because as I do more reseach on Tods Charlotte, the bags come in many colours and the interior linning are diferent too.
> 
> Here are some photos of my previous Tods bag and the interior fabric is orange.
> 
> Do all Tods Charlotte have the same hardware?


 
What color were the gomini on your bag?
Post pictures when the bag you won arrives.  
TODS does produce bags for thier outlets, d-bag, nomande, charlottes, & Mikys, I'm sure there are many more.  Sometimes the lining is a nylon fabric instead of the heavy cotton.  The zippers are always metal and the hardware engraved in the same way.

Cheers,


----------



## vulcan29

White and black studded leather bag
 I am ready to buy this bag but I have doubts about its authenticity.   Hopefully someone can give me the confidence to go ahead and buy it...   By clicking on the link you can see more pics. Thanks!!

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...04&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## redkid67

Hi, LT Bag Lady:

Could you please help  me authenticate this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160329877216

What's the correct name of this bag?

Thanks,
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

vulcan29 said:


> White and black studded leather bag
> I am ready to buy this bag but I have doubts about its authenticity. Hopefully someone can give me the confidence to go ahead and buy it... By clicking on the link you can see more pics. Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...04&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


 
 FAKE!  The nylon zipper is all I need to see.  There are so many thing wrong with this bag...  Stay away.  Good thing you came here first.  You'll find a real one!
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, LT Bag Lady:
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160329877216
> 
> What's the correct name of this bag?
> 
> Thanks,
> Red


 
 Authentic TODS Chopper.  The seller claims the bag is barely used.  Barely used by her cat?  That's a lot of scratches on that bag.  The color is very rich!  Just make sure you can live with those scratches if you decide to bid.
Cheers


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic TODS Chopper. The seller claims the bag is barely used. Barely used by her cat?  That's a lot of scratches on that bag. The color is very rich! Just make sure you can live with those scratches if you decide to bid.
> Cheers


 
Hi, LT Bag Lady:

That's funny!

I did asked the seller about the scratches. He said that his wife only use d it a handful of times and the scratches are due to the fact that the leather is oiled leather and the scratches will disappear once oiled. I have not seen an oiled leather Tod's before so thought I'd better get it authemticated by you. I am glad that it's authentic!

Thanks a lot!

Red


----------



## vulcan29

Hi, 
thanks for your reply.  I tried to report it but not sure how to do it.  This is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260397578345

A lot of people are bidding on it as well...


----------



## LT bag lady

vulcan29 said:


> Hi,
> thanks for your reply. I tried to report it but not sure how to do it. This is the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260397578345
> 
> A lot of people are bidding on it as well...


 

I reported the listing also, but it might be too late...


----------



## redkid67

HI, LT Bag Lady:

I just bought this item on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370190924480

I think it's authentic but just noticed that the listing doesn't say it's authentic explicitly. Could you please help me authenticate it?

Thanks so much, 
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!
Great price, bag looks Pristine & new!  You scored!
Share some pics when she arrives!
Cheers,



redkid67 said:


> HI, LT Bag Lady:
> 
> I just bought this item on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370190924480
> 
> I think it's authentic but just noticed that the listing doesn't say it's authentic explicitly. Could you please help me authenticate it?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Red


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!
> Great price, bag looks Pristine & new! You scored!
> Share some pics when she arrives!
> Cheers,


 
Yeah!!!

I'll definitely share!

Thanks and have a good night! 
Red


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Could you please authenticate the Tod's bag in posting #258?

Thanks in advance.

Lyndy


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.  Zippered area looks good, hardware, stitching.
Sorry I missed it on the previous page, I'm gald you posted again.
Cheers



lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this Tod's bag? Let me know if more pictures are needed (and of what), and I'll ask the seller.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Tods-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## lyndysf

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. Zippered area looks good, hardware, stitching.
> Sorry I missed it on the previous page, I'm gald you posted again.
> Cheers


 
Thank you!


----------



## lunatic_melB

Hi LT bag lady

help me authenticate this bag

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BIA&itu=UA%2BUCI%2BIA%2BMRU-11450&otn=4&ps=10

many thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  Nice bag.



lunatic_melB said:


> Hi LT bag lady
> 
> help me authenticate this bag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BIA&itu=UA%2BUCI%2BIA%2BMRU-11450&otn=4&ps=10
> 
> many thanks!


----------



## lunatic_melB

Thank you!

Another doubt
Are all tod's bag having 'LAMPO' underside the zipper pull
Or some might have riri or others?
I'm just curious


----------



## vulcan29

Hi,

thanks for saving me from buying a fake Tod's.  Anyway I found this nice red bag, but I think the engraving Tods is too small: am I justified in my suspicions?  Many many thanks for your help, again...


----------



## vulcan29

More pics for the Red Bag: 

 


I think the zipper looks fine. There is just the question of the engraving on the external side of the bag. Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

lunatic_melB said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Another doubt
> Are all tod's bag having 'LAMPO' underside the zipper pull
> Or some might have riri or others?
> I'm just curious


 
Some do say riri, may have putlet only styles or just a time where TODS decided to use riri zipper for whatever reason...  As long as the zipper is not nylon, TODS never usese nylon.  You can always post pictures of the bag in question.
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

vulcan29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for saving me from buying a fake Tod's. Anyway I found this nice red bag, but I think the engraving Tods is too small: am I justified in my suspicions? Many many thanks for your help, again...


 Authentic!  Looks good.  Color looks great!
Enjoy
Cheers,


----------



## crazycraft

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260391262593

I was watching this bag. Even though the auction ended, I an on the look out for a similar one again.
I am a new member and may not have posted this correcty. If this is the case, please accept my apologies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

crazycraft said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260391262593
> 
> I was watching this bag. Even though the auction ended, I an on the look out for a similar one again.
> I am a new member and may not have posted this correcty. If this is the case, please accept my apologies. Thanks in advance.


 
Good thing you did not win that one b/c I'm leaning towards Fake.  I don't like the round pull tabs on the zipper and I don't like the look of the area around the zipper inside the bag.  I cannot give a 100% opinion on it without better pictures.

The style is the Miky Rodeo, Authentic ones come up on eBay now and again.  Keep looking and ask here b4 you bid to make sure it is authentic.
Cheers,


----------



## crazycraft

LT bag lady, you are a star! Thank you for your very speedy response. Your help is most appreciated. Warm Regards.


----------



## redkid67

Hi, LT Bag Lady:

Could you help me authenticate this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330327459026

I can't seem to find info on this style on the web.

TIA!

Red

BTW, the chopper should arrive today! Yahoo!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  This is an older style.  If you look closely at the receipt, it was purchased in 2004.  Condition looks great!  Nice looking style.  Good luck.
Can't wait to see the Chopper!
Cheers,


redkid67 said:


> Hi, LT Bag Lady:
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330327459026
> 
> I can't seem to find info on this style on the web.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Red
> 
> BTW, the chopper should arrive today! Yahoo!!!!


----------



## vulcan29

Thanks for your reply LT Bag Lady. I went ahead and bought it (still waiting for delivery), but I have to admit I am having strong doubts because of the different Tod's logo. I have been looking on other mickeys and I cannot find one with the same logo. This one looks much smaller. Hope I have not made a terrible mistake...


----------



## LT bag lady

Try not to worry until the bag arrives.  The Mikys were made for many years and they do vary.  When the bag arrives, please post pictures so I may have a look at the bag you receive.  The hardware on this bag looks good even with the blurry pictures and the zipper pulls look good too.

Cheers,



vulcan29 said:


> Thanks for your reply LT Bag Lady. I went ahead and bought it (still waiting for delivery), but I have to admit I am having strong doubts because of the different Tod's logo. I have been looking on other mickeys and I cannot find one with the same logo. This one looks much smaller. Hope I have not made a terrible mistake...


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  This is an older style.  If you look closely at the receipt, it was purchased in 2004.  Condition looks great!  Nice looking style.  Good luck.
> Can't wait to see the Chopper!
> Cheers,



Hi, LT Bag Lady:

How should I share the pics for the chopper? Do I just start a new thread in Bag Showcase thread?

Thanks,
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, LT Bag Lady:
> 
> How should I share the pics for the chopper? Do I just start a new thread in Bag Showcase thread?
> 
> Thanks,
> Red


 

Post your pictures on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...show-me-your-jp-tods-434193.html#post10091631


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this Tod's bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280341172005

Thanks in advance!


----------



## floodette

hello, is it a girelli?






saw it in my local consignment store, no other pics on it, only said that it's large.

if it's girelli E/W, why there is no stitch in the middle?

thank you...


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  That color is so rich!  I have a t-bag in Expresso and love it!  The leather is super soft and yummy!
GL!


lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this Tod's bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280341172005
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

floodette said:


> hello, is it a girelli?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw it in my local consignment store, no other pics on it, only said that it's large.
> 
> if it's girelli E/W, why there is no stitch in the middle?
> 
> thank you...


 
This style gets faked a lot, so I would have to see pictures of the inside of the bag to give an opinion.
The Girelli comes in tote, East west and a clutch.
Cheers,


----------



## lyndysf

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! That color is so rich! I have a t-bag in Expresso and love it! The leather is super soft and yummy!
> GL!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## floodette

LT bag lady said:


> This style gets faked a lot, so I would have to see pictures of the inside of the bag to give an opinion.
> The Girelli comes in tote, East west and a clutch.
> Cheers,


 
so it's girelli tote.... thank you!!!


----------



## j9hirsch

Hi all!  Could someone authenticate this Tod's pashmy bag for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170329143639

Thank you!


----------



## bcarter

hi, can anybody authenticate this?

http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BRsin6gB2k~$(KGrHgKiUEjlLmV5L+BJ+ce4e3sQ~~_1.JPG
http://i24.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/47/2d/fccc_1.JPG
http://i4.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/47/2e/056f_1.JPG


thanks so much!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear lovely Tods experts,

Are these authentic? Thank you for your help 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320360460090

I bought his on Ebay & received it. But I couldn't find any serial number or any Tods marking or Made in Italy anywhere on the inside of the bag. The only Tods markings are on the leather and on the metal bits of the removable trap. I hope it is authentic! :wondering


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280338292644


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330327338703


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250419480263


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic TODS Roxy in Navy.  Lovely seller!  Good lucK!





j9hirsch said:


> Hi all! Could someone authenticate this Tod's pashmy bag for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170329143639
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!  Nice color! Good luck!


bcarter said:


> hi, can anybody authenticate this?
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BRsin6gB2k~$(KGrHgKiUEjlLmV5L+BJ+ce4e3sQ~~_1.JPG
> http://i24.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/47/2d/fccc_1.JPG
> http://i4.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/47/2e/056f_1.JPG
> 
> 
> thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mad about Bags said:


> Dear lovely Tods experts,
> 
> Are these authentic? Thank you for your help
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320360460090
> 
> I bought his on Ebay & received it. But I couldn't find any serial number or any Tods marking or Made in Italy anywhere on the inside of the bag. The only Tods markings are on the leather and on the metal bits of the removable trap. I hope it is authentic! :wondering
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280338292644
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330327338703
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250419480263


 

1st one, look really carefully to the left and the right of the area around the inside zipper.  It will be very hard to see on the black patent but it should be there.  The rest of the bag looks good but I need to see the markings mentioned above to be 100% sure.

The bags in the other 3 listings are authentic.

Cheers


----------



## Mad about Bags

LT bag lady said:


> 1st one, look really carefully to the left and the right of the area around the inside zipper. It will be very hard to see on the black patent but it should be there. The rest of the bag looks good but I need to see the markings mentioned above to be 100% sure.
> 
> The bags in the other 3 listings are authentic.
> 
> Cheers


 
Thank you LT bag lady  I will take pics of my vintage tods and post them up here.

I have few more for authentication. Please help me. Thank you so much 

http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-BLUE-LEATH...s=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-RED-PURSE-...s=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


http://cgi.ebay.com/TODDS-TRACOLLA-...s=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


^^^ is it really distressed leather or it is just a beat up bag? Your opinion is appreciated.


----------



## LT bag lady

Mad about Bags said:


> Thank you LT bag lady  I will take pics of my vintage tods and post them up here.
> 
> I have few more for authentication. Please help me. Thank you so much
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-BLUE-LEATH...s=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-RED-PURSE-...s=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODDS-TRACOLLA-...s=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50
> 
> 
> ^^^ is it really distressed leather or it is just a beat up bag? Your opinion is appreciated.


 

 1st one. Bag is Authentic, but I wouldn't trust this seller, did you look at the feedback?  And that Estate sale story is getting real old...

2nd bag is  FAKE, I reported it a few days ago.  Nylon zipper, lining is all wrong.

3rd bag is Authentic!


----------



## Mad about Bags

LT bag lady said:


> 1st one. Bag is Authentic, but I wouldn't trust this seller, did you look at the feedback? And that Estate sale story is getting real old...
> 
> 2nd bag is FAKE, I reported it a few days ago. Nylon zipper, lining is all wrong.
> 
> 3rd bag is Authentic!


 

Thank you so much LT. You saved the days  ! I was thinking of bidding on the 2nd one.


----------



## Mad about Bags

LT bag lady said:


> 1st one, look really carefully to the left and the right of the area around the inside zipper. It will be very hard to see on the black patent but it should be there. The rest of the bag looks good but I need to see the markings mentioned above to be 100% sure.
> 
> The bags in the other 3 listings are authentic.
> 
> Cheers


 

I looked at my bag again really carefully as you suggested and I SAW it The bag is AUTHENTIC . YAYYYYYYY for you. 

Cheers


----------



## dmartin1229

This is my first TODS handbag and I am not sure if it's a fake or the real thing? On inside button has NOATD8831628 and another No. 8833313. 

If it's the real thing, want to see what value is? 

The purse is used but looks brand new or never used. I am not familar with TODS.


----------



## redney

Hi and welcome to the PF! 

Please take pictures of the bag and serial numbers, tags, logo and other identifying features of the bag and post them on the Tod's authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-tods-416418.html


----------



## Mariemartialis

Hello LT Bag Lady,

I am fond of the Tods Charlotte in black. However I am not fond of the white stitching and have seen another version at Wardows. Do these sellers have authentic Tods?

http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtaschen/Henkeltaschen/TODS-Charlotte-Media::597.html

http://www.modaqueen.com/t-9.html

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Mariemartialis said:


> Hello LT Bag Lady,
> 
> I am fond of the Tods Charlotte in black. However I am not fond of the white stitching and have seen another version at Wardows. Do these sellers have authentic Tods?
> 
> http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtaschen/Henkeltaschen/TODS-Charlotte-Media::597.html
> 
> http://www.modaqueen.com/t-9.html
> 
> Thanks for your reply!


 
I don't know about the first link. I don't trust website that sells authentic handbags 40% or more less than retails. 

Modaqueen sells fakes. Please do not buy from modaqueen. Read the infor here 1st.
http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/does-modaqueen-site-sell-authentic-bags-175509.html


good luck with your Tods HG


----------



## Mariemartialis

Mad about Bags said:


> I don't know about the first link. I don't trust website that sells authentic handbags 40% or more less than retails.
> 
> Modaqueen sells fakes. Please do not buy from modaqueen. Read the infor here 1st.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/does-modaqueen-site-sell-authentic-bags-175509.html
> 
> 
> good luck with your Tods HG


 
Thanks for the advice about not buying with Modaqueen, I definately dislike replica bags and rather prefer a second hand model. I ordered a Tods took media with Wardows and should be receiving it today with DHL. I'll take pics of it and post them here so you can have a look. I've already own a ivory leather trimmed Tods T-bag single handle, which was a second hand model from Fashion Hire Ltd. I went to a store with it and they assured me it is genuine. Wishlist: black Charlotte media and white Miky Nomade.
I am new here, what do you mean with "Good luck with your Tods HG"?


----------



## Mad about Bags

Mariemartialis said:


> Thanks for the advice about not buying with Modaqueen, I definately dislike replica bags and rather prefer a second hand model. I ordered a Tods took media with Wardows and should be receiving it today with DHL. I'll take pics of it and post them here so you can have a look. I've already own a ivory leather trimmed Tods T-bag single handle, which was a second hand model from Fashion Hire Ltd. I went to a store with it and they assured me it is genuine. Wishlist: black Charlotte media and white Miky Nomade.
> I am new here, what do you mean with "Good luck with your Tods HG"?


 I meant good luck with finding the Tods that you want. The ladies on here refer to the bag that they want to have as their Holy Grail. 
I am no expert on Tods, I saw your post and tried to warn you not buying from the websites. Most of them sell fakes eventhough they say their bags are authentic and they guarantee them!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Mariemartialis said:


> Thanks for the advice about not buying with Modaqueen, I definately dislike replica bags and rather prefer a second hand model. I ordered a Tods took media with Wardows and should be receiving it today with DHL. I'll take pics of it and post them here so you can have a look. I've already own a ivory leather trimmed Tods T-bag single handle, which was a second hand model from Fashion Hire Ltd. I went to a store with it and they assured me it is genuine. Wishlist: black Charlotte media and white Miky Nomade.
> I am new here, what do you mean with "Good luck with your Tods HG"?


 
If you want a bargain and don't mind gently used authentic Tods bags you can get them on Ebay for much less than any where (even retail after the sale). Keep looking for the bag you want on the ebay, have them authenticated by the lovely experts on here before you bid. Pay for your bag with PayPal and be very careful . You will find very gently used or even brand new bags for a fraction of the original RRP. But Ebay is a scary place and can be stressful ... the good and the bad ... just like every thing else. I found my vintage new condition Tods that I have been looking for on Ebay after 2 years. The best part is that I got it for $60.
Good luck


----------



## Mariemartialis

Mad about Bags said:


> I meant good luck with finding the Tods that you want. The ladies on here refer to the bag that they want to have as their Holy Grail.
> I am no expert on Tods, I saw your post and tried to warn you not buying from the websites. Most of them sell fakes eventhough they say their bags are authentic and they guarantee them!


 
Holy Grail, yes, that sounds lovely. Normally I am a Delvaux and Mulberry addict, but I fell in love with a Tods t-bag and find the multipockets models very handy. Anyway, I just had a bad experience on Ebay by buying a "slightly" used, beige Burberry Trenchcoat, which by arrival happened to be very used and in a hideous green color!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Thanks for the advice about not buying with Modaqueen, I definately dislike replica bags and rather prefer a second hand model. I ordered a Tods took media with Wardows and should be receiving it today with DHL. I'll take pics of it and post them here so you can have a look. I've already own a ivory leather trimmed Tods T-bag single handle, which was a second hand model from Fashion Hire Ltd. I went to a store with it and they assured me it is genuine. Wishlist: black Charlotte media and white Miky Nomade.
> I am new here, what do you mean with "Good luck with your Tods HG"?


 
Show us your TODS took!!! http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...show-me-your-jp-tods-434193.html#post10091631

TODS are great bags!!  Practical and stylish!  Handmade in Italy doesn't hurt either!


----------



## feedralin

Dear Experts,

Its my first time to purchase a tods bag. Can you help me authenticate this bag. I need your answers ASAP.

Thanks.

Fe


----------



## LT bag lady

feedralin said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Its my first time to purchase a tods bag. Can you help me authenticate this bag. I need your answers ASAP.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Fe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 768756
> 
> 
> View attachment 768757
> 
> 
> View attachment 768758
> 
> 
> View attachment 768759


 
Looks good, zipper, zipper pulls, stitching and embossing all are correct!
Authentic!


----------



## feedralin

Yey!  So happy.

Thanks.

Fe 




LT bag lady said:


> Looks good, zipper, zipper pulls, stitching and embossing all are correct!
> Authentic!


----------



## feedralin

Hi! I took pics of a tods bag in a store. Can you help me authenticate it?

Thanks so much,

Fe


----------



## LT bag lady

feedralin said:


> Hi! I took pics of a tods bag in a store. Can you help me authenticate it?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Fe
> 
> View attachment 768808
> 
> 
> View attachment 768809
> 
> 
> View attachment 768810


Looks good, but I would need to see the embossing on either side of the zippered area to be 100% sure.  This style is one of the few styles with RiRi zipper instead of Lampo.  Turn the zipper around and look at the back, probably RiRi.
Cheers


----------



## feedralin

Thanks Dear. I owe you a lot 

Fe




LT bag lady said:


> Looks good, but I would need to see the embossing on either side of the zippered area to be 100% sure. This style is one of the few styles with RiRi zipper instead of Lampo. Turn the zipper around and look at the back, probably RiRi.
> Cheers


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> Show us your TODS took!!! http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...show-me-your-jp-tods-434193.html#post10091631
> 
> TODS are great bags!! Practical and stylish! Handmade in Italy doesn't hurt either!


 
Okay, LT BAG LADY, I received this bag with DHL delivery service yesterday evening:
http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtas....html?XTCsid=a1ba5cc983d9eb908dabd4419ddfbbdc

And I shall take detailed pictures of it after my work today (when it's not too dark) and post them in the right tread for you.

The bag looks in excellent condition, just like on the pictures on the website and the brown colour is even darker (which I like, because I wanted the black version, but couldn't find it). However, the goldtone hardware looks a bit "posh" to me.
While surfing, I bumped into this version on Yoox (don't know if they sell GENUINE bags??? Their prices are high enough though):
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...6556E1E7&rr=1&cod10=45122305XN&sts=sr_women80

 My question: which do you prefer?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Okay, LT BAG LADY, I received this bag with DHL delivery service yesterday evening:
> http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtas....html?XTCsid=a1ba5cc983d9eb908dabd4419ddfbbdc
> 
> And I shall take detailed pictures of it after my work today (when it's not too dark) and post them in the right tread for you.
> 
> The bag looks in excellent condition, just like on the pictures on the website and the brown colour is even darker (which I like, because I wanted the black version, but couldn't find it). However, the goldtone hardware looks a bit "posh" to me.
> While surfing, I bumped into this version on Yoox (don't know if they sell GENUINE bags??? Their prices are high enough though):
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...6556E1E7&rr=1&cod10=45122305XN&sts=sr_women80
> 
> My question: which do you prefer?
> 
> Thanks for your reply!


 If you want to know which I prefer the Took or the T bag?  I have the t bag in Expresso, LOVE IT.  I like the Took but the hardware is too much for my personal taste...  My T bag has gold hardware but since it is minimal it doesn't scream, the Took has big locks in the front, a lot of hardware.  That season the gold tone of the hardware was a very bright and strong gold, they have since toned it down a lot!
It's a matter of preference.  The T- bag is a great bag, the outlet has some and so do the boutiques.  Both are also having sales!

That site looks legit but I have no personal experience with them.
Good luck.


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> If you want to know which I prefer the Took or the T bag? I have the t bag in Expresso, LOVE IT. I like the Took but the hardware is too much for my personal taste... My T bag has gold hardware but since it is minimal it doesn't scream, the Took has big locks in the front, a lot of hardware. That season the gold tone of the hardware was a very bright and strong gold, they have since toned it down a lot!
> It's a matter of preference. The T- bag is a great bag, the outlet has some and so do the boutiques. Both are also having sales!
> 
> That site looks legit but I have no personal experience with them.
> Good luck.


Hello, LT Bag Lady!! As promised here some pics of my new Took. I certainly hope it is genuine. At first I was not fond of the "bling bling" locks, but my husbands likes the bag, so I intend to keep it to wear it in winter (then I wear a lot of brown). I also include a picture of my ivory Tods T-bag, which I love!


----------



## snoesje

hey girls,
got this wallet some years ago. is it authentic?


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Hello, LT Bag Lady!! As promised here some pics of my new Took. I certainly hope it is genuine. At first I was not fond of the "bling bling" locks, but my husbands likes the bag, so I intend to keep it to wear it in winter (then I wear a lot of brown). I also include a picture of my ivory Tods T-bag, which I love!


 
When my Dh gives the on a bag, I keep it for life .  It looks great on you, goes very well with your blonde hair!  I say keep it!  The Expresso color is just divine, don't you think?  BTW, It's Authentic!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## LT bag lady

snoesje said:


> hey girls,
> got this wallet some years ago. is it authentic?


 The stitching looks uniform and the embossing looks good, can you post a picture of the rest of the wallet?  Any hardware?


----------



## snoesje

LT bag lady said:


> The stitching looks uniform and the embossing looks good, can you post a picture of the rest of the wallet? Any hardware?


 
yes, here it is..sorry deleted it after having posted it


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!

Nice wallet!


snoesje said:


> yes, here it is..sorry deleted it after having posted it


----------



## snoesje

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!
> 
> Nice wallet!


 
thanks for your help Lt bag lady.


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> When my Dh gives the on a bag, I keep it for life . It looks great on you, goes very well with your blonde hair! I say keep it! The Expresso color is just divine, don't you think? BTW, It's Authentic!!!
> Enjoy!


 
Thanks, LT BAG LADY!!I suppose "DH" means "dear husband"?
Yes, the espresso color is really special.


----------



## kwe730

What do you all think???  I questioned the seller as to the newness of the bag.  Tod's was using this in their ads a couple of years ago, but the seller claims she bought it new last year and has used it "gently" (which her pictures certainly substantiate).  I know my Tod's bags pretty well and it seems to have all the markings in all the right places.  Thought I'd throw it out to the experts.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350203115916


----------



## LT bag lady

kwe730 said:


> What do you all think??? I questioned the seller as to the newness of the bag. Tod's was using this in their ads a couple of years ago, but the seller claims she bought it new last year and has used it "gently" (which her pictures certainly substantiate). I know my Tod's bags pretty well and it seems to have all the markings in all the right places. Thought I'd throw it out to the experts. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350203115916


 Authentic!  The bag looks like it is in excellent condition.  The price is on the high side, but one recently sold on eBay with a lot of scratches and missing the screw on the cirlce in front for over 400!!  The outlet has these, I jsut saw it there last Monday (Woodbury), so give them a call, 30% off this week and it was less then the price of this one.
Good luck!


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic Charlotte, love this bag!!!! I have it and it gets lots of compliments!
> Cheers,


 
Hi, could anyone who owns a Charlotte, post a picture of it wearing it under the shoulder. I would prefer a black Charlotte, but I am in doubt whether a black T-bag Miky single handle would be better for me.
I already have an ivory Tods T-bag. If I could see a picture of someone wearing a Charlotte I might be able to choose between them.


----------



## kwe730

Do you know the name of this bag?  Will the outlet ship bags?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LT bag lady

kwe730 said:


> Do you know the name of this bag? Will the outlet ship bags?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
Need a picture.  Yes the outlets ship!  $30.00 per bag I believe.


----------



## LT bag lady

kwe730 said:


> Do you know the name of this bag? Will the outlet ship bags?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 Pretty sure that is the Peggy


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Hi, could anyone who owns a Charlotte, post a picture of it wearing it under the shoulder. I would prefer a black Charlotte, but I am in doubt whether a black T-bag Miky single handle would be better for me.
> I already have an ivory Tods T-bag. If I could see a picture of someone wearing a Charlotte I might be able to choose between them.


 
I will try and get a picture, but will be tomorrow morning, I'm on my way out and will be back when it's dark.
Tomorrow am I promise.  Take a look in the old TODS' Lover threads, I think there might be a modeling shot in there.  The links can be found on page one of the TODS lover thread.
Cheers,


----------



## kwe730

LT Bag Lady...Thanks for the help naming the Peggy!


----------



## eju09

Hi LT Bag Lady,
I noticed that the emblem on photo 6 is not continuous and is segmented.  Is this Tod's bag real?

Thanks!
eju09
http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Purse-Hand...0QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## LT bag lady

eju09 said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady,
> I noticed that the emblem on photo 6 is not continuous and is segmented. Is this Tod's bag real?
> 
> Thanks!
> eju09
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Purse-Hand...0QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


 

FAKE! and a bad one!  TODS lining on this style is solid color cotton canvas, not that black nylon with tods all over it.  See the nylon zipper in the next to last picture?  TODS never uses nylon zippers and the embossing is crooked, it doesn't even look like leather...  oh this bag is sooooo wrong and so FAKE.
Please report it, I will do the same.
Thanks for posting it here!


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> I will try and get a picture, but will be tomorrow morning, I'm on my way out and will be back when it's dark.
> Tomorrow am I promise. Take a look in the old TODS' Lover threads, I think there might be a modeling shot in there. The links can be found on page one of the TODS lover thread.
> Cheers,


 
Okay, thx!  I've been looking at all the Tods lovers threads and it was very interesting. Did not find a picture of someone wearing it under the arm, but I have patience.


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Okay, thx!  I've been looking at all the Tods lovers threads and it was very interesting. Did not find a picture of someone wearing it under the arm, but I have patience.


 I checked back at the threads and was mistaken, it was not a modeling shot of the Charlotte.  I will take one in a little while when I get dressed, still in jamies - that wouldn't make a very good shot, lol!


----------



## eju09

Thank you LT Bag Lady! Will do.


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Okay, thx!  I've been looking at all the Tods lovers threads and it was very interesting. Did not find a picture of someone wearing it under the arm, but I have patience.


 
Mine is the Media, there is a smaller one and a larger one.


----------



## bdefran

Please Authenticate this TODS!  Thanks in advance


----------



## LT bag lady

bdefran said:


> Please Authenticate this TODS! Thanks in advance


 Authentic, from the early 90's when TODS was still JP TODS.  Nice vintage TODS but ouch the asking price, sometimes Linda can get carried away...


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> Mine is the Media, there is a smaller one and a larger one.


 
Thx, LT Bag Lady!!! Wonderful bag under the arm, very fluffy with the studs. Also the side pockets are looking very usefull. The size will be perfect for me, as I still have a lot of space in my Tods T-bag Miky. Some find that bag looking like a piece of luggage, but I am very organised lady and the 5 pockets are just perfect for me. I always buy a bag that can stand up, so no big and baggy hobos for me.


----------



## Mariemartialis

Does anyone know this website?
Do the sell genuine bags?

http://www.luxury-bags-for-less.com/product_max.asp?id=236

I didn't know the Charlotte was in deerskin?? I thought pebbeled calfskin.


----------



## LT bag lady

TODS pebbled leather are mostly deerskin.  The Miky, the Charlotte and some others are Deerskin.

I have no experience with that site, the price is a bit high, the Charlotte is from 2005.  That site claims 'New Design' which it is not and they also describe a different style...  I tend to stay away from these sites with stock photos.  The Charlottes come up on eBay every so often, for far less.

It's a great style that fits very nicely on the shoulder.

Call the outlet and ask if they have any, i've seen them there but not recently.

Good luck!


Mariemartialis said:


> Does anyone know this website?
> Do the sell genuine bags?
> 
> http://www.luxury-bags-for-less.com/product_max.asp?id=236
> 
> I didn't know the Charlotte was in deerskin?? I thought pebbeled calfskin.


----------



## bdefran

Thanks!!!!  Glad that I asked!


----------



## beebee

Help, I recently sold a small T-Bag at ebay (http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280338689883&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AT:1123) but now the winning bidder wants to return, since she says authentic Tod´s all must have 4 digit serial numbers and this one has VO1A2315 embossed. I will take the bag back and give her a refund, but I would be very curious, if my T-Bag (purchased at Yoox a while ago) is really fake )-:? The leather and workmanship is fine... Thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

beebee said:


> Help, I recently sold a small T-Bag at ebay (http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280338689883&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AT:1123) but now the winning bidder wants to return, since she says authentic Tod´s all must have 4 digit serial numbers and this one has VO1A2315 embossed. I will take the bag back and give her a refund, but I would be very curious, if my T-Bag (purchased at Yoox a while ago) is really fake )-:? The leather and workmanship is fine... Thanks in advance!


 
The TODS in your listing is authentic!  The embossed numbers vary, they are always a 4 digit number.  Ask the seller to have the bag authenticated here if that will make her feel more comfortable.  The T-bag in that color for 377 Euros, that's a very good deal.
Cheers,


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> I have no experience with that site, the price is a bit high, the Charlotte is from 2005. That site claims 'New Design' which it is not and they also describe a different style... I tend to stay away from these sites with stock photos. The Charlottes come up on eBay every so often, for far less.
> 
> It's a great style that fits very nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> Call the outlet and ask if they have any, i've seen them there but not recently.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, LT Bag Lady! Thx, I won't order with that site.
"Call the outlet", that's funny, because I live in Belgium and the only outlet I know, is the Yoox.com website.
Also, bumped into this website:
http://www.bagsofmilano.com/Tods-Ha...ather-Charlotte-Piccola-Medium-Bag-p1385.html
I suppose, they also sell fakes?
Furthermore, I couldn't find a Tods Charlotte media on Ebay, that looked okay, maybe I should be more patient.


----------



## beebee

LT bag lady said:


> The TODS in your listing is authentic!  The embossed numbers vary, they are always a 4 digit number.  Ask the seller to have the bag authenticated here if that will make her feel more comfortable.  The T-bag in that color for 377 Euros, that's a very good deal.
> Cheers,


Thanks so much for the good news! ((-: Do you know, why there are Tod´s bags with only 4 digit numbers and bags with VO1.... numbers like mine? Does the embossed number depend on the production date or US/Euro market? Bee


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Hi, LT Bag Lady! Thx, I won't order with that site.
> "Call the outlet", that's funny, because I live in Belgium and the only outlet I know, is the Yoox.com website.
> Also, bumped into this website:
> http://www.bagsofmilano.com/Tods-Ha...ather-Charlotte-Piccola-Medium-Bag-p1385.html
> I suppose, they also sell fakes?
> Furthermore, I couldn't find a Tods Charlotte media on Ebay, that looked okay, maybe I should be more patient.


 
I just saw one listed yesterday , used but authentic. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
I was referring to the TODS outlet in the US, we have 4 of them.  Woodbury Premium Outlets in NY, Orlando Premium Outlets in FL, Primm Premium outlets in Las Vegas, and Cabazon in CA.  I don't think they ship oveseas.  I have been told there are a couple in Italy as well.

Hope you find one soon!


----------



## LT bag lady

beebee said:


> Thanks so much for the good news! ((-: Do you know, why there are Tod´s bags with only 4 digit numbers and bags with VO1.... numbers like mine? Does the embossed number depend on the production date or US/Euro market? Bee


 
Don't know why they differ.  My t-bag was purchased in Milan and it has the 4 digit code.  I've had bags purchased in NY with the V01.  I'd have to look through my old images to see if there is a pattern in color or style...
Cheers,


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> I just saw one listed yesterday , used but authentic. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> QUOTE]
> Hi, LT Bag Lady, I've seen that one too. Unfortunately the seller doesn't ship to Belgium. I'll try to google one with "Tods outlets" and see what it gives. I find the Charlotte medium so cute!


----------



## Mariemartialis

Hi, Tods lovers!
Just bumped into this website:
http://www.yourfashionmojo.com/tochmewh.html
and found a Tods Charlotte Piccola White.
I've sent an email to the company for additionnal pics and received a friendly answer back that they will send me some detailed pics asap.
Has anyone here experience with that company (= Your Fashion Mojo)???They do not charge a restocking fee in case the customer is not satisfied with the purchase, but however, I still want to be careful.


----------



## Melora

Mariemartialis said:


> Has anyone here experience with that company (= Your Fashion Mojo)???


 Not at all. But oddly enough they write the Miky in two wrong ways (Micky and Mickey). This appears to me suspicious.


----------



## Mariemartialis

Melora said:


> Not at all. But oddly enough they write the Miky in two wrong ways (Micky and Mickey). This appears to me suspicious.


 
Very well noticed!!! Jezus, this pulls me off totally. I really dislike fake bags, they are awful!


----------



## Melora

Mariemartialis said:


> ...I really dislike fake bags, they are awful!


 Indeed they are. I don't even want a good fake. Only to know, it's a fake  no thanks! It's not the same. Then I prefer to waive. As you said before: you should be more patient until there'll be a Charlotte media on Ebay. By the way: the wardow-store that you mentioned before seems serious to me.


Now I want to say hello to everybody. I'm an admirer of Tod's handbags and since I saw this ebay-auction, I fell in love with this Tod's bag: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320349832928 
  Unfortunately I didn't won the auction. 
I think this is an old model. Does anyone know the name or year of this bag, which the ebay-seller calls "Safari bag"? Is "Safari Bag" correct?


----------



## LT bag lady

Melora said:


> Now I want to say hello to everybody. I'm an admirer of Tod's handbags and since I saw this ebay-auction, I fell in love with this Tod's bag: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320349832928
> Unfortunately I didn't won the auction.
> I think this is an old model. Does anyone know the name or year of this bag, which the ebay-seller calls "Safari bag"? Is "Safari Bag" correct?


 
Welcome Melora!
I have not seen this specific style, looks along the lines of the Chopper or the Peggy but it is not either one of those.  It looks good from the pictures, but I would need to see the inside to say authentic for sure.

Sometimes TODS only releases certain styles in some markets and not others, this maybe the case with this bag, it may have been a Europe or Asia market only.  The leather looks divine!  love the distressed look and the color.

Hope you find a TODS soon!


----------



## Mariemartialis

Melora said:


> Indeed they are. I don't even want a good fake. Only to know, it's a fake  no thanks! It's not the same. Then I prefer to waive. As you said before: you should be more patient until there'll be a Charlotte media on Ebay. By the way: the wardow-store that you mentioned before seems serious to me.


 
Hi, Melora!
Yes, Wardows sells authentic Tods. The one they've sent me was a genuine one. Good service too! They have a black Charlotte, but is seems to me that it's the large one and I never wear large bags.


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!
> Nice bag, great style. The outside pockets are great for cell phone, PDA, keys...
> CHeers,


 





Hi, LT Bag Lady,
as you know, I already bought the dark brown Tods Took Media at Wardows. Along to you this Charlotte is authentic, but how come it doesn't have the white stitching and misses the hanging Tods logo?
And is this really the Media? It looks more like the large to me.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Hi, LT Bag Lady,
> as you know, I already bought the dark brown Tods Took Media at Wardows. Along to you this Charlotte is authentic, but how come it doesn't have the white stitching and misses the hanging Tods logo?
> And is this really the Media? It looks more like the large to me.
> Thanks for your reply!


 TODS makes bags with different contrast stitching for different seasons.  The White is probably a S/S color combo, the Black with black or brown is a F/W color combo.  I had a Black Miky with brown contrast stitching.  This view above is the back of the bag, the tag may be on the front, or they may not have included a hang tag that season.  (Just checked the listing again, looks like there is no hang tag).
If I call a bag authentic, it is because I have seen enough correct detail to give that opinion, when I have a doubt, I voice it.

I love the dark contrast stitching on TODS!


----------



## Melora

Mariemartialis said:


> ...and I never wear large bags.


 And I want and need large bags. 





LT bag lady said:


> The leather looks divine! love the distressed look and the color.


 Yes, the leather seems so supply and this brown is so classically. 

Since I saw that Tod's bag I mentioned below, I googled for it. I only find another ebay-auction where the bag was red and one in a light (mint?) colour on eluxury: 
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11664857
Apart from the fact that it's not available (and I had never bought somethingh from abroad) I don't like the colour.

Yesterday I've found this one in black. Though it's not leather but a sort of canvas.
http://cgi.ebay.de/TODS-Tasche-Shopper-ORIGINAL-TODS-NEU-RAR-Sehr-edel_W0QQitemZ330333496770QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item4ce96925c2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

I really don't want canvas because I love the shimmering brown of the other one so much!!!

The Chopper bag is no alternative for me, becauce I don't like these ornamental fittings on the Chopper bag. (Sorry for my bad explanation. It's difficult for me to write those things in English.)


_off topic:__ How can I shorten such long Links above? In other forums there's the possibility of using those square brackets to shorten the link by giving it another name._


----------



## LT bag lady

Melora said:


> Indeed they are. I don't even want a good fake. Only to know, it's a fake  no thanks! It's not the same. Then I prefer to waive. As you said before: you should be more patient until there'll be a Charlotte media on Ebay. By the way: the wardow-store that you mentioned before seems serious to me.
> 
> 
> Now I want to say hello to everybody. I'm an admirer of Tod's handbags and since I saw this ebay-auction, I fell in love with this Tod's bag: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320349832928
> Unfortunately I didn't won the auction.
> I think this is an old model. Does anyone know the name or year of this bag, which the ebay-seller calls "Safari bag"? Is "Safari Bag" correct?


 
Ah, now I remember this bag, it's from F/W 08!!  Yes, yes!  Beautiful!


----------



## LT bag lady

Melora said:


> And I want and need large bags.
> 
> 
> Yes, the leather seems so supply and this brown is so classically.
> 
> Since I saw that Tod's bag I mentioned below, I googled for it. I only find another ebay-auction where the bag was red and one in a light (mint?) colour on eluxury:
> http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11664857
> Apart from the fact that it's not available (and I had never bought somethingh from abroad) I don't like the colour.
> 
> Yesterday I've found this one in black. Though it's not leather but a sort of canvas.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TODS-Tasche-Shopper-ORIGINAL-TODS-NEU-RAR-Sehr-edel_W0QQitemZ330333496770QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item4ce96925c2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> I really don't want canvas because I love the shimmering brown of the other one so much!!!
> 
> The Chopper bag is no alternative for me, becauce I don't like these ornamental fittings on the Chopper bag. (Sorry for my bad explanation. It's difficult for me to write those things in English.)
> 
> 
> _off topic:__ How can I shorten such long Links above? In other forums there's the possibility of using those square brackets to shorten the link by giving it another name._


 
Have you tried calling the TODS boutique near you?  TODS had a 50% of sale here last week into this one and the European boutiques are probably having presales this week!  Call and see if they have that bag, you might get it at 50%!!
Good luck!  and let us know if you find it.


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> TODS makes bags with different contrast stitching for different seasons. The White is probably a S/S color combo, the Black with black or brown is a F/W color combo. I had a Black Miky with brown contrast stitching. This view above is the back of the bag, the tag may be on the front, or they may not have included a hang tag that season. (Just checked the listing again, looks like there is no hang tag).
> If I call a bag authentic, it is because I have seen enough correct detail to give that opinion, when I have a doubt, I voice it.
> 
> I love the dark contrast stitching on TODS!


Thanks, LT Bag Lady, you're the best!! It's a pity there's no tag.
Also, I am glad the dark contrast stitching is also authentic. It looks better than the white stitching, which in my opinion looks a bit cheap.
And indeed, like you said earlier, the price is a bit steep (I suppose this means "high").


----------



## kwe730

Hi LT Bag Lady,

Could you please give your expert opinion on these two bags?  My radar always goes up anytime I see a Girelli on e-bay.  The real ones are gorgeous, the fake ones are awful.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280351810371

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320377307571


----------



## ongwf

Hi, need help to authenticate this Tods Mickey. 

more photo can be found in the following
http://s191750851.onlinehome.us/j/Todstoemail1
http://s191750851.onlinehome.us/j/Todstoemail2.jpg
http://s191750851.onlinehome.us/j/Todstoemail3.jpg 
http://s191750851.onlinehome.us/j/Todstoemail5.jpg 

As far as the hardware, only the two rings that are holding the strap have Tod's engraved 
Thanks.


----------



## LT bag lady

Both bags are authentic!!  I agree about the fake Girellis, awful!  The Pashmy in the 1st listing was on 50% off sale last week at TODS.

Cheers,



kwe730 said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady,
> 
> Could you please give your expert opinion on these two bags? My radar always goes up anytime I see a Girelli on e-bay. The real ones are gorgeous, the fake ones are awful. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280351810371
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320377307571


----------



## LT bag lady

Another version of the Miky!  Beautiful color!!!  Authentic!!  Go for it!




ongwf said:


> Hi, need help to authenticate this Tods Mickey.
> 
> more photo can be found in the following
> http://s191750851.onlinehome.us/j/Todstoemail1
> http://s191750851.onlinehome.us/j/Todstoemail2.jpg
> http://s191750851.onlinehome.us/j/Todstoemail3.jpg
> http://s191750851.onlinehome.us/j/Todstoemail5.jpg
> 
> As far as the hardware, only the two rings that are holding the strap have Tod's engraved
> Thanks.


----------



## ianianian

Any comments about this card holder? An older style maybe?

http://tinyurl.com/nxyzdt
http://tinyurl.com/m2hu2b
http://tinyurl.com/kvx6rx


----------



## ongwf

Thanks so much. Thought that Miky has 2 embossed Tods on the 2 sides of the leather. You're a great help


----------



## kwe730

Thanks for your help, LT Bag Lady!  I swooped in on that Pashmy.  Both Bergdorf and N-M's web site are showing it at full price, so this was a good score.


----------



## sunflower808

I just found this forum as I was looking for a reliable site to buy Tod's handbags online. I'm looking to buy my first Tod's. The boutique where I live is all out of black structured bags. I found these 2 bags on the dellamoda site. Has anyone any experience buying from them and are these bags authentic?

http://www.dellamoda.com/tods-handbags-1730.html

http://www.dellamoda.com/tods-handbags-1738.html

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give


----------



## LT bag lady

kwe730 said:


> Thanks for your help, LT Bag Lady! I swooped in on that Pashmy. Both Bergdorf and N-M's web site are showing it at full price, so this was a good score.


 
Congrats!!! You will love that bag, please post pictures in the TODS lover thread so we can all drool!
CHeers


----------



## LT bag lady

sunflower808 said:


> I just found this forum as I was looking for a reliable site to buy Tod's handbags online. I'm looking to buy my first Tod's. The boutique where I live is all out of black structured bags. I found these 2 bags on the dellamoda site. Has anyone any experience buying from them and are these bags authentic?
> 
> http://www.dellamoda.com/tods-handbags-1730.html
> 
> http://www.dellamoda.com/tods-handbags-1738.html
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can give


 
Welcome to tPF!!!
:welcome2:I have never purchased from DellaModa, but if you do a search here on the Purse Forum, I do believe they have been discussed often...
I do not recognize these styles, but could have been styles released in other markets other than the US, or they maybe much older styles in which case the prices are very high.  TODS has outlet in Italy & the US, you can pick up some nice Authentic bags at the outlets under $600.00.  

There is always eBay, just make sure you have it authenticated here first!
Good luck!!  You will find a TODS at a reasonable price, just take your time!!
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

Anyone looking for the new TODS coated canvas totes, check this one out!  It's authentic and the seller is a doll!!  I'm so tempted to grab this one myself but just went carry with BV...
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODS-PROVEN...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## hoha77

Please help to verify this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320378827846&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 

Thanks


----------



## ongwf

this seller is very suspicious. She sold a few pashmy of the same design and for two different occasion, she came up with different story for her bag. This time round (third time i think), she said that she sold it on behalf on her friend with financial difficulty.Take a look at this. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320346002948

There should be a couple more but the feedback is over 90 days and is no longer in the listing. 

I remember on one occasion, i ask her where she bought the bag, she told me she bought it at Takashimaya in Singapore. Think she know I'm from Singapore. When I start to probe further, she ignored me. 

She has at least 3 Tods Pashmy Luna Media... and all of them she is selling it at hugely discounted price.  The source of where she got the bags is very dubious and she couldn't explain where she got them. 
Just to share my experience with this seller.


----------



## LT bag lady

hoha77 said:


> Please help to verify this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320378827846&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks


  Need more pictures of the hardware embossing and the inside zippered area on either side.

As the previous posted mentioned she has sold a few of these...


----------



## LT bag lady

ongwf said:


> this seller is very suspicious. She sold a few pashmy of the same design and for two different occasion, she came up with different story for her bag. This time round (third time i think), she said that she sold it on behalf on her friend with financial difficulty.Take a look at this.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320346002948
> 
> There should be a couple more but the feedback is over 90 days and is no longer in the listing.
> 
> I remember on one occasion, i ask her where she bought the bag, she told me she bought it at Takashimaya in Singapore. Think she know I'm from Singapore. When I start to probe further, she ignored me.
> 
> She has at least 3 Tods Pashmy Luna Media... and all of them she is selling it at hugely discounted price. The source of where she got the bags is very dubious and she couldn't explain where she got them.
> 
> Just to share my experience with this seller.


 
I noticed that also when I went to authenticate for the poster b4 you.
Need more pictures to know if it is authentic, there were fakes of the Pashmy bags circulating and being sold online.

Thank you for your insight!!! Greatly appreciated, we need to know these things, helps the buyer make a safe purchase!
Cheers,


----------



## peksy86

Hiya ladies, Someone has approached me with a swaps offer for this bag and to be completely honest I don't know what to look out for. It's a really really nice bag though, can anyone tell me if it's a fake or not please? what other photos should I ask for?
Thank you!
here's the link http://www.bigwardrobe.com/ItemDisplay.aspx?ItemID=69842


----------



## taralopes@yahoo

Hi, this bag seems to good to be true. I'm not really familar with d&g so i cant tell if this is fake. tia

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dolce-and-Gabba...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## LT bag lady

peksy86 said:


> Hiya ladies, Someone has approached me with a swaps offer for this bag and to be completely honest I don't know what to look out for. It's a really really nice bag though, can anyone tell me if it's a fake or not please? what other photos should I ask for?
> Thank you!
> here's the link http://www.bigwardrobe.com/ItemDisplay.aspx?ItemID=69842


 
I would need better pictures including the inside, but I am not iking the look of the font on the TODS.  I have never seen this color combo either.
This is a commonly faked style, so beware!


----------



## LT bag lady

taralopes@yahoo said:


> Hi, this bag seems to good to be true. I'm not really familar with d&g so i cant tell if this is fake. tia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dolce-and-Gabba...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


 

I think you posted in the wrong thread or the wrong listing.  This is the Authenticate this TODS thread, the link is for a D&G bag.


----------



## peksy86

LT bag lady said:


> I would need better pictures including the inside, but I am not iking the look of the font on the TODS.  I have never seen this color combo either.
> This is a commonly faked style, so beware!



Hiya, Thanks for replying  Are there any specific pics you need/questions I should be asking?
x x x


----------



## LT bag lady

peksy86 said:


> Hiya, Thanks for replying  Are there any specific pics you need/questions I should be asking?
> x x x


 
I need pictures of the inside, the hardware embossing, dead on close up of the TODS front label.  Back of a zipper and zipper pull tabs.


----------



## peksy86

LT bag lady said:


> I need pictures of the inside, the hardware embossing, dead on close up of the TODS front label.  Back of a zipper and zipper pull tabs.


  okey pokes, I've asked for them and will post them on here when I get them 
All the best!
x x x


----------



## couture*genes

The feet don't come through on the bottom, which makes me nervous.

I've requested photos of the zipper. In the meantime, does anyone have any comments?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black...USQ5fCSAQ5fMWAQ5fBriefcasesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## LT bag lady

couture*genes said:


> The feet don't come through on the bottom, which makes me nervous.
> 
> I've requested photos of the zipper. In the meantime, does anyone have any comments?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black...USQ5fCSAQ5fMWAQ5fBriefcasesQQsalenotsupported


 
I don't see any red flags, I would like to see a pictures of the Made in Italy embossing in the area around the zipper, the zipper pull tab, a dead on shot of the front TODS embossing.  This bag should have a strap, ask the seller if she has the strap.

Good luck!


----------



## Melora

couture*genes said:


> I've requested photos of the zipper. In the meantime, does anyone have any comments?


 Do I see this right? The zipper outside is silver and the zipper inside is of golden colour? I would like to have a bag with zippers in the same colour. 
But maybe the zippers have the same colour and it's only the photo that shows it in different colours because of the flashlight. You will know it soon, when you'll get further photos.


----------



## LT bag lady

Melora said:


> Do I see this right? The zipper outside is silver and the zipper inside is of golden colour? I would like to have a bag with zippers in the same colour.
> But maybe the zippers have the same colour and it's only the photo that shows it in different colours because of the flashlight. You will know it soon, when you'll get further photos.


 
That is just the photo...


----------



## baglover529

Would appreciate all your input! Thanks a lot! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-TODS-MEDIA-D...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Mariemartialis

Hi,

a while ago I ordered a dark chocolate brown Tods Took Media at Wardow. I had some doubts about the golden hardware, but my husband told me it was a gorgeous bag:
wardow.com/store/images/product_images/thumbnail_images/1472_0.jpgjavascript:popupWindow('http://www.wardow.com/store/popup_image.php?pID=1472&imgID=0')
Now I see they have another model, the Tods Took Sacca Media which has silver hardware:
wardow.com/store/images/product_images/thumbnail_images/2034_0.jpg Moreover it has the single handle, which I prefer.
Would I ask them to change bags? I still haven't unpacked the brown one, which I received the 11th of May. Tods Lovers, give me som advice, buying the other one too is not an option, I am not a millionaire.


----------



## Melora

I think the brown one with golden hardware is really beautiful. Besides the brown of the second one is very dark. (But I think you like that anyway?) That's all a matter of taste. Not so good: the description of either bag says "double handle" and "bronze hardware". Not very carefully done by Wardows! 



Mariemartialis said:


> Would I ask them to change bags? I still haven't unpacked the brown one, which I received the 11th of May.


 So why do you hesitate to ask for changing the bags? Try it! You can say that you prefer the one with the silver hardware, which wasn't on their homepage when you bought your bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

baglover529 said:


> Would appreciate all your input! Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-TODS-MEDIA-D...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


 
This seller has listed a few of these, always a stock picture...
Ask the seller for pictures of the actual bag, the inside zippered area, the zipper pull tabs, the back of the zipper, dead on shot of the TODS embossing.  Bottom of the bag and the hanging charm.


----------



## LT bag lady

I am a sucker for silvertone hardware!


Mariemartialis said:


> Hi,
> 
> a while ago I ordered a dark chocolate brown Tods Took Media at Wardow. I had some doubts about the golden hardware, but my husband told me it was a gorgeous bag:
> wardow.com/store/images/product_images/thumbnail_images/1472_0.jpg
> Now I see they have another model, the Tods Took Sacca Media which has silver hardware:
> wardow.com/store/images/product_images/thumbnail_images/2034_0.jpg Moreover it has the single handle, which I prefer.
> Would I ask them to change bags? I still haven't unpacked the brown one, which I received the 11th of May. Tods Lovers, give me som advice, buying the other one too is not an option, I am not a millionaire.


----------



## baglover529

LT bag lady said:


> This seller has listed a few of these, always a stock picture...
> Ask the seller for pictures of the actual bag, the inside zippered area, the zipper pull tabs, the back of the zipper, dead on shot of the TODS embossing.  Bottom of the bag and the hanging charm.




Actually,,, this seller seems suspect. I did ask for more photos but he said he didn't have any.  Anyway, you mentioned that the handles on this style are a bit cumbersome anyway. They really don't fold down, right?


----------



## LT bag lady

baglover529 said:


> Actually,,, this seller seems suspect. I did ask for more photos but he said he didn't have any.  Anyway, you mentioned that the handles on this style are a bit cumbersome anyway. They really don't fold down, right?


The handles don't fold down easily, you can bend them down, but i feel like I'm abusing the bag when I do that...  It was had to store in my closet b/c it needed lots of clearance...

A seller that cannot or will not provide more pictures will not get my business.  You'd think they would love to facilitate a sale...


----------



## baglover529

That's so true! Oh well...anyway thank you for the info, Isabel!


----------



## Mariemartialis

Melora said:


> So why do you hesitate to ask for changing the bags? Try it! You can say that you prefer the one with the silver hardware, which wasn't on their homepage when you bought your bag.


 
Yes, that's a really good idea, Melora, thank you.
In fact, I wanted a black Sacca Media, but as you said:the brown is very dark, so it would fit either with brown or with black. Moreover I never were gold, it's too much bling-bling which makes me think of Paris Hilton


----------



## Mariemartialis

To Melora: about returning the Tooks Took at Wardows and change it for the Tods Sacca Media, I'v sent an email to Wardow to ask if it was possible to change bags, but it's not. Anyway, I can live with that. I looked at my darkbrown Tods Took again this morning and feel happy with it after all. The golden hardware fits the shiny darkbrown leather really well.

Another question to all Tods-lovers: what do you think of this bag:
http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtaschen/Henkeltaschen/TODs-Merc-Sacca-Picolla::1498.html
Can you wear in under the arm like a shoulderbag? The strap looks rather short to me. I've seen pics of the Mercer Media, but don't like it all, it's too big.
Is there anybody on TPF who has the Mercer Piccolla bag?


----------



## baglover529

Mariemartialis said:


> I looked at my darkbrown Tods Took again this morning and feel happy with it after all. The golden hardware fits the shiny darkbrown leather really well.



I only read your post now *Mariemartialis*, and I must say, the brown Took with golden hardware is more stunning than the black. I'm glad you're keeping it.


----------



## jm910

Hi,
I found this bag at an estate sale some time ago. It has a few scuffs, but otherwise is in good condition.  I haven't seen any others like it, but am not a big Tod's buyer, so I may have just missed them.  Has anyone seen this before, or know anything about it?
Thanks

http://photobucket.com/TodsOlive?albumview=slideshow


----------



## LT bag lady

jm910 said:


> Hi,
> I found this bag at an estate sale some time ago. It has a few scuffs, but otherwise is in good condition. I haven't seen any others like it, but am not a big Tod's buyer, so I may have just missed them. Has anyone seen this before, or know anything about it?
> Thanks
> 
> http://photobucket.com/TodsOlive?albumview=slideshow


 
Authentic, older style, probably late 90's early 2k.
Enjoy!


----------



## jm910

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, older style, probably late 90's early 2k.
> Enjoy!


  Thank you very much. I guess maybe my style is old-fashioned too!


----------



## Mariemartialis

baglover529 said:


> I only read your post now *Mariemartialis*, and I must say, the brown Took with golden hardware is more stunning than the black. I'm glad you're keeping it.


How nice of you to say! Thanks!


----------



## slip

Hi Tods Lovers, pls help me to authenticate :

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120431278492

This is my HG bag that I have been trying to get. I think it looks good to me but of course more opinions won't hurt. Thanks in adv!


----------



## LT bag lady

slip said:


> Hi Tods Lovers, pls help me to authenticate :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120431278492
> 
> This is my HG bag that I have been trying to get. I think it looks good to me but of course more opinions won't hurt. Thanks in adv!


 

Authentic!  If you don't win that one, eLuxury has it on sale, they are shutting down at the end of June.  Color Champagne is lovely!
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=12000294


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> To Melora: about returning the Tooks Took at Wardows and change it for the Tods Sacca Media, I'v sent an email to Wardow to ask if it was possible to change bags, but it's not. Anyway, I can live with that. I looked at my darkbrown Tods Took again this morning and feel happy with it after all. The golden hardware fits the shiny darkbrown leather really well.
> 
> Another question to all Tods-lovers: what do you think of this bag:
> http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtaschen/Henkeltaschen/TODs-Merc-Sacca-Picolla::1498.html
> Can you wear in under the arm like a shoulderbag? The strap looks rather short to me. I've seen pics of the Mercer Media, but don't like it all, it's too big.
> Is there anybody on TPF who has the Mercer Piccolla bag?


 
I had the t bag in Expresso with the dark gold hardware and it did look divine!  My DH loved that bag, it was so 'rich'!  In the end I did sell it b/c I got another dk brown bag I carried more often, but I don't think it would have looked as well with silver hardware.


----------



## slip

Thanks a lot, LT Bag Lady!! I'm located in Singapore so I can't buy from eluxury as they only accept credit cards issued in U.S. I went to the Tods sale and was told this bag is out of stock in Singapore.


----------



## bagimpulse

Hi Tod experts, plse help me authenticate this Tod's and advise on how old this model is? Thanks alot!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CASUAL-LUXE-TODS-SMooSHY-CIGAR-BRWN-CHAIN-STRP-BAG_W0QQitemZ190312681389QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c4f850fad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## LT bag lady

bagimpulse said:


> Hi Tod experts, plse help me authenticate this Tod's and advise on how old this model is? Thanks alot!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CASUAL-LUXE-TOD...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


 
Authentic!  This style is from 5 or more years back.  I had this bag in black and loved the chain handles, gave it a classy feel.  I did find the zipper opening a bit restricting...  The leather is a smooth calf leather, it does not resist scratches like the grain leather TODS.  It's a lovely bag and at that starting price a great buy!  
This is one of the TODS styles that has RiRi zippers, not Lampo.  It may have been a 'made for outlet' bag.
G/L hope you win!


----------



## bagimpulse

Thanks LT Bag Lady ))


----------



## Mariemartialis

Hello, Todslovers!!!
Here's my new Tods T-bag Miky Tracolla in black calfskin, which I've purchased at Yoox. I must admit, I was a little bit worried when I received it, since it didn't smell like leather and was so light. But I've checked TPF and have read that Yoox is legit.
Here are the pics, yummie!!!








P.S. The ivory one is in deerskin and I bought it from Fashion Hire UK.


----------



## Mariemartialis

Forgotten one more pic:


----------



## LT bag lady

Congrats!
We have a thread for TODS lovers, please post you beauties there for all TODS Lovers to admire.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/tods-lovers-iii-show-me-your-jp-tods-434193-10.html


----------



## jckitchen

Can you help with this prada? i am told it appraised at $1200 and is 7 yrs old from le bon marche in paris france but she has no tags, etc.
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/clo/1214833142.html


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> Congrats!
> We have a thread for TODS lovers, please post you beauties there for all TODS Lovers to admire.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/tods-lovers-iii-show-me-your-jp-tods-434193-10.html


 
Can I replace my post?


----------



## Mariemartialis

jckitchen said:


> Can you help with this prada? i am told it appraised at $1200 and is 7 yrs old from le bon marche in paris france but she has no tags, etc.



Hi, just like me you've posted in the wrong thread. Here are the Tods lovers!


----------



## ongwf

Hi, anyone can help to authentic this Tods bag?
The inner Tods logo is sewn on... unlike most Tods bag...

http://cgi.ebay.com/TODs-Dk-Green-H...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Thanks.


----------



## LT bag lady

ongwf said:


> Hi, anyone can help to authentic this Tods bag?
> The inner Tods logo is sewn on... unlike most Tods bag...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODs-Dk-Green-H...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> Thanks.


 
Earlier Tods and small bags with no interior zipper compartment have a sewn on label.  This bag is authentic.  My TODS clutches have sewn in labels.
Cheers


----------



## ongwf

LT bag lady said:


> Earlier Tods and small bags with no interior zipper compartment have a sewn on label. This bag is authentic. My TODS clutches have sewn in labels.
> Cheers


 
Thanks. That's was very helpful.


----------



## gingerale

hi can someone help to authenticate this tods please and has anyone bought from this seller ? tany comments/feedback would be so helpful. thanks so much in advance !

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-PASHMY...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## LT bag lady

Gingerale


> hi can someone help to authenticate this tods please and has anyone bought from this seller ? tany comments/feedback would be so helpful. thanks so much in advance !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-PASHMY-...lenotsupported



Authentic,  I have no experience with this seller but always list authentic TODS.


----------



## gingerale

LT bag lady said:


> Gingerale
> 
> 
> Authentic, I have no experience with this seller but always list authentic TODS.


 
Thanks so much - you have been so helpful !


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Will you please authenticate this Tod's bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150351994126

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you please authenticate this Tod's bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150351994126
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


 
Authentic!! Great color, great bag!!!
Don't forget to show and tell if you win!


----------



## leab.

Hi,

please help me authenticate this purse. Im new at this site...hope i will be posting this in the right page. i bought this pre-owned. i searched online and i ready that an authentic one needs to have the word "lampo" stamped on it as well as "made in italy" marked on the interior of the bag. However, this purse lacks both of that but the TODS embossed on the exterior as well as interior looks really authentic, same with the material. please help...

thanks in advance. I have attached pictures of the bag.


----------



## hareisland

hi, 

can u help to auth this bag? i thought there is logo plate for all newstyle d-bag and the pocket should be leather trimmed.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150351675358

thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

leab. said:


> Hi,
> 
> please help me authenticate this purse. Im new at this site...hope i will be posting this in the right page. i bought this pre-owned. i searched online and i ready that an authentic one needs to have the word "lampo" stamped on it as well as "made in italy" marked on the interior of the bag. However, this purse lacks both of that but the TODS embossed on the exterior as well as interior looks really authentic, same with the material. please help...
> 
> thanks in advance. I have attached pictures of the bag.


 
Authentic!  TODS made an attempt at a Monogram line, this bag is one of the styles.  The lining is a very durable canvas, more so than the newer bags.


----------



## LT bag lady

hareisland said:


> hi,
> 
> can u help to auth this bag? i thought there is logo plate for all newstyle d-bag and the pocket should be leather trimmed..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150351675358
> 
> thanks


 
That color is beautiful!!  Ask the seller of a picture of the other zipper opposite the one in the picture.  I will say Made in Italy and have the TODS emblem embossed in the center of the zippered area.


----------



## hareisland

LT bag lady said:


> That color is beautiful!!  Ask the seller of a picture of the other zipper opposite the one in the picture.  I will say Made in Italy and have the TODS emblem embossed in the center of the zippered area.



thanks for the advice. do you know whether there is any newstyle d-bag without logo plate? thanks

will meet the seller next week but not really sure how to auth it..


----------



## Melora

LT bag lady said:


> Have you tried calling the TODS boutique near you? TODS had a 50% of sale here last week into this one and the European boutiques are probably having presales this week! Call and see if they have that bag, you might get it at 50%!!
> Good luck! and let us know if you find it.


 
No.  
I don't want to call. That's why I had to wait, till I got the opportunity to go personally to a Tod's store. And yesterday was the day! For the first time I visit a Tod's store.  It was only a small one. I carried with me the photos of the brown bag I'm searching for. The SA knew the mint "New Eight Due Manici" which has the same style but could not remember the brown one. 


Now I wonder if the brown one is maybe several years old? And that's the reason why they call the mint one in F/W 2008 "*New Eight*" ? Becauce they produce this style after years in 2008 again? :?: That would also explain why the lady at the Tod's store can't remember that brown one. She says my only chance would be the two outlets in Italy. If the sale of the collection before the last one is over they send the rest to the italian outlets. 

I know I'm a litte bit crazy but I'm longing so much for especially that bag. In my eyes the leather and the colour seems so beautiful. As well it is a large bag and has my favoured shoulder straps. If I only discovered it earlier (*sigh*).


----------



## LT bag lady

Melora said:


> No.
> I don't want to call. That's why I had to wait, till I got the opportunity to go personally to a Tod's store. And yesterday was the day! For the first time I visit a Tod's store.  It was only a small one. I carried with me the photos of the brown bag I'm searching for. The SA knew the mint "New Eight Due Manici" which has the same style but could not remember the brown one.
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if the brown one is maybe several years old? And that's the reason why they call the mint one in F/W 2008 "*New Eight*" ? Becauce they produce this style after years in 2008 again? :?: That would also explain why the lady at the Tod's store can't remember that brown one. She says my only chance would be the two outlets in Italy. If the sale of the collection before the last one is over they send the rest to the italian outlets.
> 
> I know I'm a litte bit crazy but I'm longing so much for especially that bag. In my eyes the leather and the colour seems so beautiful. As well it is a large bag and has my favoured shoulder straps. If I only discovered it earlier (*sigh*).


  The Dokt bag is from F/W08.  I tried this bag out in the store last Fall after someone posted here asking about it.

The bag soes show up on eBay  every so often and will be at the outlet.  I think I saw it there this Spring.  I will look for it next time I stop in.

It will show up, just give it time.  They all do sooner or later, that is what I love about eBay.
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

hareisland said:


> thanks for the advice. do you know whether there is any newstyle d-bag without logo plate? thanks
> 
> will meet the seller next week but not really sure how to auth it..


 

Look inside the bag, there should be zippered compartments on either side, one is plain the other had the TODS emblem embossed in the center, like this:










I was not aware of the new TODS logo on the Restyled D, they make sutble changes every season, guess this is it for 09...


----------



## leab.

hi miss LT BAG LADY.  i was reading the threads here and most advice for tods came from you.  im new at this website...i posted it here 2 days ago...its the blue bag.  thanks so much in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

leab. said:


> hi miss LT BAG LADY. i was reading the threads here and most advice for tods came from you. im new at this website...i posted it here 2 days ago...its the blue bag. thanks so much in advance.


 
* Leab.*
I responded above post #436.

Cheers


----------



## Melora

LT bag lady said:


> The Dokt bag is from F/W08.  I tried this bag out in the store last Fall after someone posted here asking about it.
> 
> The bag soes show up on eBay  every so often and will be at the outlet.  I think I saw it there this Spring.  I will look for it next time I stop in.
> 
> It will show up, just give it time.  They all do sooner or later, that is what I love about eBay.
> Cheers


 I'm not speaking of the Dokt bag (that was Mariemartialis I think) but of this bag: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320349832928 (post # 363+368)
(I think the link will work not more than a few days.)

But you're perfectly right: some day the bag will show up at ebay although it seems to be a rare style. I only have to be patient. Thanks for your kindly understanding.  That really comforts me.


----------



## LT bag lady

Yes sorry!  you are looking for the other bag.  i'm a little confused today.  
You will find it!
If i see it I will let you know.


----------



## gingerale

Melora said:


> I'm not speaking of the Dokt bag (that was Mariemartialis I think) but of this bag: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320349832928 (post # 363+368)
> (I think the link will work not more than a few days.)
> 
> But you're perfectly right: some day the bag will show up at ebay although it seems to be a rare style. I only have to be patient. Thanks for your kindly understanding.  That really comforts me.


 
I had the new Eight bag you mentioned. . The brown and ivory came out in early 08 and most of them went on sale as well.  It was a lovely bag,  with soft and thick leather. It has popped up on ebay once in a while for a good price too. Dont give up, it will surface again.


----------



## leab.

thats a relief!  thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## hareisland

LT bag lady said:


> Look inside the bag, there should be zippered compartments on either side, one is plain the other had the TODS emblem embossed in the center, like this:
> 
> I was not aware of the new TODS logo on the Restyled D, they make sutble changes every season, guess this is it for 09...




thanks a lot. i will pay attention to the other side.. will upload pics to share if i purchase it.


----------



## Melora

LT bag lady said:


> Yes sorry! you are looking for the other bag. i'm a little confused today.


 
Don't say sorry. It's me who has to apologize because my posts #363+368 were more than 3 three weeks ago. How could you remember that?! It was my fault.


----------



## Melora

gingerale said:


> I had the new Eight bag you mentioned. . The brown and ivory came out in early 08 and most of them went on sale as well.  It was a lovely bag,  with soft and thick leather. It has popped up on ebay once in a while for a good price too. Dont give up, it will surface again.


 Oh, that's good to know. When the bag is from 08 there is hope for me to catch it one day. _"Thick leather"_ - so the bag will be heavy but that doesn't matter. Thank you for the information!


----------



## LT bag lady

leab. said:


> Hi,
> 
> please help me authenticate this purse. Im new at this site...hope i will be posting this in the right page. i bought this pre-owned. i searched online and i ready that an authentic one needs to have the word "lampo" stamped on it as well as "made in italy" marked on the interior of the bag. However, this purse lacks both of that but the TODS embossed on the exterior as well as interior looks really authentic, same with the material. please help...
> 
> thanks in advance. I have attached pictures of the bag.


 
Leab.





I must make a correction, this bag is probably a Fake, the zipper is nylon.  TODS Never uses nylon zippers.  I have been on pain medications recently that makes me a bit foggy and frankly did not notice the obvious nylon zipper...


----------



## LT bag lady

Tods Lovers, I think I am going to take a break for a while from the Forum.  I have a torn Rotator Cuff which is extremely painful at times.  I have had to take some very strong pain medication that makes me very foggy.  In some of my post I have left out entire words, have many typos...  I don't like being this sloppy, so until I recoup, I may have to lay off.  I'll check back here occasionally if I feel my head is clear.

Cheers!


----------



## gingerale

Sorry to hear that you have been in pain, LT. You have been so good in helping all of us in our Tod's queries. Take good care, we will miss you. Come back soon and show us your G bag when you get it !


----------



## swan1

LT bag lady said:


> Tods Lovers, I think I am going to take a break for a while from the Forum.  I have a torn Rotator Cuff which is extremely painful at times.  I have had to take some very strong pain medication that makes me very foggy.  In some of my post I have left out entire words, have many typos...  I don't like being this sloppy, so until I recoup, I may have to lay off.  I'll check back here occasionally if I feel my head is clear.
> 
> Cheers!



LT, so sorry to hear about this. Please take good care of yourself. Hope you'll feel much better soon.


----------



## leab.

ok...thanks so much for your help.  i appreciate it.  best regards.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

LT, sorry, too, to hear this!  You are so vital to this Tod's forum!  Heal quickly and we look forward to you coming back.


----------



## hareisland

so sorry to hear it, LT. take good care


----------



## gemibebe

Thank you so much for all you've done here!  As said in another post, have a good rest and get well soon!


----------



## LT bag lady

I am back, off the meds and no longer in pain!!!! Yippee!! I go to PT starting tomorrow!!!
Thanks everyone for your good wishes!!!!!  We have a great group here.  We will grow with TODS and welcome more TODS Lovers everyday!
Cheers,


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

LT bag lady said:


> I am back, off the meds and no longer in pain!!!! Yippee!! I go to PT starting tomorrow!!!
> Thanks everyone for your good wishes!!!!! We have a great group here. We will grow with TODS and welcome more TODS Lovers everyday!
> Cheers,


 

Yay!  Glad to hear you are feeling much better and are no longer in pain!


----------



## louch

Great news LT Bag Lady - hope the PT helps!


----------



## Mariemartialis

Hi, Tod's lovers!!!

I fell in love with the Tod's Mercer Piccolla.
I've found 2 sellers:

1/ http://www.fashionette.de/handtaschen/tod-s/mercer-bag/dt-1046.htm
2/ http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtas....html?XTCsid=3d4dcd6ddacde9873828250c741a29bc

Question: "ocker" and "cognac", are that the same colors?? Or is the "ocker" lighter and the "cognac" darker? (The bag sold at Wardow is cheaper..., but I prefer the darker color)

Anyone ows this bag or has seen it live?

This seems a nice summer bag to me, not too big, which I like.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Hi, Tod's lovers!!!
> 
> I fell in love with the Tod's Mercer Piccolla.
> I've found 2 sellers:
> 
> 1/ http://www.fashionette.de/handtaschen/tod-s/mercer-bag/dt-1046.htm
> 2/ http://www.wardow.com/store/Handtas....html?XTCsid=3d4dcd6ddacde9873828250c741a29bc
> 
> Question: "ocker" and "cognac", are that the same colors?? Or is the "ocker" lighter and the "cognac" darker? (The bag sold at Wardow is cheaper..., but I prefer the darker color)
> 
> Anyone ows this bag or has seen it live?
> 
> This seems a nice summer bag to me, not too big, which I like.
> I cannot comment on authenticity because I wuld need to see pictures of the inside and close ups of the hardware embossing.
> 
> Thanks for the response!


 
The Mercer was at the outlets this past Spring.  The darker looks like Tobacco and the lighter looks like Camel.  Both are great colors.  The Camel color is a great summer color, but you can wear it all year.

Lets us know whcih one you choose.


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> The Mercer was at the outlets this past Spring. The darker looks like Tobacco and the lighter looks like Camel. Both are great colors. The Camel color is a great summer color, but you can wear it all year.
> 
> Lets us know whcih one you choose.


 
Thanks, G-bag lover!..I've also got the Tod's fever, unfortunately for my wallet
Just received my Tods Took tan which I purchased at Ebay. Pics are promised on TPF tomorrow, when I'm at work. One more question:
Has the Mercer Picolla the charm of the Charlotte? I love the Charlotte, she's so cute. About the color: I love tobacco and I love camel, but the camel is much cheaper... Maybe I can try to negociate on the price. Do you remember the price at the outlet?
Last thing: I'm glad you're back on TPF, LT-Bag Lady, you are definately a die hard


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Thanks, G-bag lover!..I've also got the Tod's fever, unfortunately for my wallet
> Just received my Tods Took tan which I purchased at Ebay. Pics are promised on TPF tomorrow, when I'm at work. One more question:
> Has the Mercer Picolla the charm of the Charlotte? I love the Charlotte, she's so cute. About the color: I love tobacco and I love camel, but the camel is much cheaper... Maybe I can try to negociate on the price. Do you remember the price at the outlet?
> Last thing: I'm glad you're back on TPF, LT-Bag Lady, you are definately a die hard


 
Amazing what steriods will do!  
Price was about 700 plus an additional 30% off.
I don't know about the hangtag...

The Camel is a great color!  
G/L


----------



## liltreeny

Hi,

Do all Tod's handbags have a serial number? I recently purchased a Tod's bag and it did not have a serial number. It had "made in italy" and "genuine leather" stamped in gray on the inside pocket. Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

liltreeny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do all Tod's handbags have a serial number? I recently purchased a Tod's bag and it did not have a serial number. It had "made in italy" and "genuine leather" stamped in gray on the inside pocket. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks so much.


 Can you take some pictures and post them here?  I'll have a look and do my best to give you an opinion.
Cheers


----------



## liltreeny

LT bag lady said:


> Can you take some pictures and post them here? I'll have a look and do my best to give you an opinion.
> Cheers


 
Hi LT bag lady,

Here are some pictures. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## LT bag lady

liltreeny said:


> Hi LT bag lady,
> 
> Here are some pictures. Thanks so much for your help.


 






Bag is authentic!  Strange that there is no series of numbers here...  Everything else looks good, the stitching, the hardware, the lining.  
Beautiful color by the way!  Enjoy her!
Cheers


----------



## liltreeny

Thanks so much LT bag lady! You made my day!!!


----------



## skinnymuffin

Hey ladies,

Seeing that you are all fans of Tods bags, I wanted to ask, which website would recommend for selling of pre-owned Tods? I have a 07 Mercer Sacca Media in mint condition that I would like to sell off but I'm having trouble figuring out which websites are frequented by Tods lovers. 

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

skinnymuffin said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Seeing that you are all fans of Tods bags, I wanted to ask, which website would recommend for selling of pre-owned Tods? I have a 07 Mercer Sacca Media in mint condition that I would like to sell off but I'm having trouble figuring out which websites are frequented by Tods lovers.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!


Ebay gets the best traffic, but Bonanzle is free!  
Good luck!


----------



## peksy86

peksy86 said:


> Hiya ladies, Someone has approached me with a swaps offer for this bag and to be completely honest I don't know what to look out for. It's a really really nice bag though, can anyone tell me if it's a fake or not please? what other photos should I ask for?
> Thank you!
> here's the link http://www.bigwardrobe.com/ItemDisplay.aspx?ItemID=69842



just thought I'd bump this up as I have now got proper pics woohoo  could someone let me know what they think?
Thank you
x x x


----------



## baglover529

Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks so much in advance! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-TODS-T-Bag...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:8|294:50


----------



## beebee

liltreeny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do all Tod's handbags have a serial number? I recently purchased a Tod's bag and it did not have a serial number. It had "made in italy" and "genuine leather" stamped in gray on the inside pocket. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks so much.



I was looking for Tod`s bags from SS 09 collection in an upscale store here in Vienna/Austria and all the styles there also have no more serial numbers but are definately authentic! Seems like the newer bags now only have "made in italy" and "genuine leather" embossed ...


----------



## Melora

beebee said:


> I was looking for Tod`s bags from SS 09 collection in an upscale store here in Vienna/Austria and all the styles there also have no more serial numbers but are definately authentic! Seems like the newer bags now only have "made in italy" and "genuine leather" embossed ...


 How interesting! And a little bit strange too. That takes some time to get used to. Did anyone else noticed this? Could it be that this had been changed only in Europe?


----------



## peksy86

peksy86 said:


> okey pokes, I've asked for them and will post them on here when I get them
> All the best!
> x x x


hiya LT bag lady got the pics for you

http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/authenticate-this-tods-416418-32.html
Hope this helps!
 XD


----------



## LT bag lady

peksy86 said:


> just thought I'd bump this up as I have now got proper pics woohoo  could someone let me know what they think?
> Thank you
> x x x


 
Authentic Girelli.  Like the colors!


----------



## LT bag lady

baglover529 said:


> Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-TODS-T-Bag...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:8|294:50


 
Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

beebee said:


> I was looking for Tod`s bags from SS 09 collection in an upscale store here in Vienna/Austria and all the styles there also have no more serial numbers but are definately authentic! Seems like the newer bags now only have "made in italy" and "genuine leather" embossed ...


 
I'll make sure to look when I'm in Europe, going in 2.5 weeks .


----------



## ktj836

Could someone tell me what they think? TIA!!


----------



## LT bag lady

ktj836 said:


> Could someone tell me what they think? TIA!!


 
Authentic TODS Happy (I think, not 100% sure), but it's real and looks like Camel color...
Very nice!


----------



## ongwf

Hi, anyone came across D bag with 2 inner zippers? Recently came across a D bag with 2 inner zippers, one at each side of the bag. The bag has all the details of a D bag though .But from the D bag i have seen so far (i don't see a lot of D bag though), the inner is usually 1 zipper with 2 open pockets. 
Anyone can advise?
Thanks.


----------



## LT bag lady

ongwf said:


> Hi, anyone came across D bag with 2 inner zippers? Recently came across a D bag with 2 inner zippers, one at each side of the bag. The bag has all the details of a D bag though .But from the D bag i have seen so far (i don't see a lot of D bag though), the inner is usually 1 zipper with 2 open pockets.
> Anyone can advise?
> Thanks.


 
The restyled d bag has 2 zippered compartments, one on either side.  Was it the old style d bag or the restyled?
Cheers


----------



## shennalicious

please Authenticate these shoes.  they feel narrow.  other than that, i have no reason to believe they are fake but bought them off Ebay, so if there is anything obviously fake about them, I figure you"re the experts!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=&sspagename=STRK:MEBDIX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## LT bag lady

shennalicious said:


> please Authenticate these shoes. they feel narrow. other than that, i have no reason to believe they are fake but bought them off Ebay, so if there is anything obviously fake about them, I figure you"re the experts!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=&sspagename=STRK:MEBDIX:IT&salenotsupported


 
Sorry there are not enough pictures for me to give my opinion.


----------



## ongwf

LT bag lady said:


> The restyled d bag has 2 zippered compartments, one on either side. Was it the old style d bag or the restyled?
> Cheers


 
You are right, it's the restyled. Thanks.


----------



## baglover529

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!



Thank you Isabel!!


----------



## nikip01

I'm new to Tod's handbags but I've been looking for a mint green handbag and found this especially cute one. Just wondering if it is authentic. Thanks!!\

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170347624462&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## LT bag lady

nikip01 said:


> I'm new to Tod's handbags but I've been looking for a mint green handbag and found this especially cute one. Just wondering if it is authentic. Thanks!!\
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170347624462&_trkparms=tab=Watching



Authentic! Great color fair price.


----------



## Mariemartialis

I found this cute red Miky on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260444587080&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
I would buy it, to safe my ivory T-bag a bit, because I wear it all the time in summer. Is it authentic? Is it cute enough? What about the price?
I've got an additional pic of the zippered inside, but it's not very clear. Seller sent it to me with her Iphone.


----------



## AMJ

Hello. Can someone help to check on this bag?
TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330344482886


----------



## Mariemartialis

Hi, Tod's lovers! Because of all the great comments on the light weight Pashmy's, I'm kind of tempted of buying one myself too (I'm mostly a multi-pockets lover - T-bag/Took).
Anyway, I found these two lovely bags on Ebay, but I'm astonished of the difference in price. Are these reliable sellers:
1/ http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
2/ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150359118126
All advice is welcome, ladies!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> I found this cute red Miky on Ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260444587080&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> I would buy it, to safe my ivory T-bag a bit, because I wear it all the time in summer. Is it authentic? Is it cute enough? What about the price?
> I've got an additional pic of the zippered inside, but it's not very clear. Seller sent it to me with her Iphone.
> View attachment 828819


----------



## LT bag lady

AMJ said:


> Hello. Can someone help to check on this bag?
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330344482886


 
Authentic & current s/s09.  TODS went back to the patent leather trim in 09, personally I prefer the matte leather of 08.


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Hi, Tod's lovers! Because of all the great comments on the light weight Pashmy's, I'm kind of tempted of buying one myself too (I'm mostly a multi-pockets lover - T-bag/Took).
> Anyway, I found these two lovely bags on Ebay, but I'm astonished of the difference in price. Are these reliable sellers:
> 1/ http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
> 2/ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150359118126
> All advice is welcome, ladies!!!


 
Both are authentic.  The price on the 1st one is INSANE! way too high, this bag was on sale at SAKS, over 50% off.  The brown one is far more reasonable.

There is a Smoke one listed on eBay which is authentic and very reasonable considering this is a New bag in a color that sold out very quickly & from a very good seller.  The Smoke is my favorite TODS color in the Pashmy.  Here is the link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-PASHMY...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> Both are authentic. The price on the 1st one is INSANE! way too high, this bag was on sale at SAKS, over 50% off. The brown one is far more reasonable.
> 
> There is a Smoke one listed on eBay which is authentic and very reasonable considering this is a New bag in a color that sold out very quickly & from a very good seller. The Smoke is my favorite TODS color in the Pashmy. Here is the link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-PASHMY...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


Wonderful, the tip about the smoke one, I love it! Thanks!!!
The color "smoke" looks the same like the "electric blue" to me, is it??


----------



## Mariemartialis

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, sorry I did not get to it before it ended, I was out and about all day. Aske the seller about wear on the corners. $300 is a little high for a used Miky unless it is pristine.


 
I didn't buy it after all, because I already own a red Delvaux which I almost never wear due to that color. Also, I wanted to save my money for a Pashmy Luna, which I find highly "rock'n roll".
Thanks for your help, anyway, you are an angel!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mariemartialis said:


> Wonderful, the tip about the smoke one, I love it! Thanks!!!
> The color "smoke" looks the same like the "electric blue" to me, is it??



No, Smoke is a gray/brown color that goes well with just about any color.


----------



## lyndysf

Hi,

Could you please authenticate this Tod's bag?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290331027642#ht_3387wt_941

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peksy86

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic Girelli.  Like the colors!



Hiya ladies, Just got the bag, it looks amazing, do Tod's have a restoration service by any chance? and does the Girelli I have meant to have the tods sign on the inside?
x


----------



## peksy86

peksy86 said:


> just thought I'd bump this up as I have now got proper pics woohoo  could someone let me know what they think?
> Thank you
> x x x



I'm starting to think it might be fake :-S I took a look at some ebay guides and the bags all have tod's stamped into the ring closures and Tod's stamped on the inside along with made in italy. On the inside of mine where the zip is the stitching doesn't go all the way round and it doesn't have zappo anywhere on it. As well as all that I can't find a picture of my bag anywhere!
It smells nice and feels heavy and the materiall doesn't look like it would have been cheap to find/make. The stitching other than around the zip looks fantastic... Should I be worried... help! **miserable**


----------



## shennalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT&item=400048823303

Sorry, I don't have any other pictures (yet) aside from the link I posted above. They are brown pennyloafers.  The left shoe on the inside  ankle has "7 1/2" inked in; the right shoe had "37 1/2" printed in ink on the inside ankle.

I counted the pebbles on the feet, they total 120.  I read there are more, but I don't know if every single design has the same amount of pebbles.

Any advice on what to look for?


----------



## LT bag lady

lyndysf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Tod's bag?
> 
> TOD's Pashmy Brown Messenger Media Bag Alligator Trim - eBay (item 290331027642 end time Jul-19-09 17:51:04 PDT)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Authentic!  Did you win?  Sorry for the delay, I was in Napa Valley for the weekend and only had my iPhone, tried to stay offline and enjoy the wine.

Cheers,


----------



## LT bag lady

peksy86 said:


> I'm starting to think it might be fake :-S I took a look at some ebay guides and the bags all have tod's stamped into the ring closures and Tod's stamped on the inside along with made in italy. On the inside of mine where the zip is the stitching doesn't go all the way round and it doesn't have zappo anywhere on it. As well as all that I can't find a picture of my bag anywhere!
> It smells nice and feels heavy and the materiall doesn't look like it would have been cheap to find/make. The stitching other than around the zip looks fantastic... Should I be worried... help! **miserable**


 

Please post pictures so I can have a look.  I will be leaving on vacation July 25th until late August with very limited internet access ( I want to enjoy my holidays, lol!) so post pics soon so I can have a look.
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

shennalicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT&item=400048823303
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any other pictures (yet) aside from the link I posted above. They are brown pennyloafers. The left shoe on the inside ankle has "7 1/2" inked in; the right shoe had "37 1/2" printed in ink on the inside ankle.
> 
> I counted the pebbles on the feet, they total 120. I read there are more, but I don't know if every single design has the same amount of pebbles.
> 
> Any advice on what to look for?


Sorry, impossible to give an opinion on just those 2 pictures.  
Cheers


----------



## numeroo

Hi, are these two authentic? Thank you!

LOT 2 TOD'S TAN LEATHER & OLIVE SUEDE HANDBAG BAG PURSE - eBay (item 400062918170 end time Jul-27-09 12:21:08 PDT)


----------



## peksy86

LT bag lady said:


> Please post pictures so I can have a look.  I will be leaving on vacation July 25th until late August with very limited internet access ( I want to enjoy my holidays, lol!) so post pics soon so I can have a look.
> Cheers




Hiya my love, hope I'm not too late!!!

-1st pic:clasp closure thingy has no tod's stamped into it. I'm not sure if there was supposed to be??
2nd pic: no Tod's stamped into the material above inside zip. again, not sure if there was supposed to be.
3rd pic: stitching doesn't go all the way round the inside zip
4th pic: paint on the edge of straps
5th pic: no zappo on the zip inside, I'm not sure if this zip was a replacement or something???
Sorry, I'm sure you have more pressing matters to worry about like ....have I packed the sun lotion?  It'd really put my mind at ease if you could help 
xxxxxx


----------



## lace1

Is this Tod's bag authentic? Thanks


----------



## lace1

Additional photos.





lace1 said:


> Is this Tod's bag authentic? Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

Traveling to Ireland will post late Sunday


----------



## LT bag lady

numeroo said:


> Hi, are these two authentic? Thank you!
> 
> LOT 2 TOD'S TAN LEATHER & OLIVE SUEDE HANDBAG BAG PURSE - eBay (item 400062918170 end time Jul-27-09 12:21:08 PDT)


 
Both Bags are Authentic!!
Older styles, but look to be in vg shape.
Please share pictures if you win.
Goold luck


----------



## LT bag lady

peksy86 said:


> Hiya my love, hope I'm not too late!!!
> 
> -1st pic:clasp closure thingy has no tod's stamped into it. I'm not sure if there was supposed to be??
> 2nd pic: no Tod's stamped into the material above inside zip. again, not sure if there was supposed to be.
> 3rd pic: stitching doesn't go all the way round the inside zip
> 4th pic: paint on the edge of straps
> 5th pic: no zappo on the zip inside, I'm not sure if this zip was a replacement or something???
> Sorry, I'm sure you have more pressing matters to worry about like ....have I packed the sun lotion?  It'd really put my mind at ease if you could help
> xxxxxx


 
Can you take a dead on shot of the TODS emblem in the oval?  I don't want to give any haste opinions here.  
TIA!


----------



## LT bag lady

lace1 said:


> Additional photos.


 
Authentic!  Everything looks good!
Enjoy


----------



## peksy86

LT bag lady said:


> Can you take a dead on shot of the TODS emblem in the oval?  I don't want to give any haste opinions here.
> TIA!


Hiya sugar lumps, here's the pic of the only Tod's emblem/name on the bag- on the outside at the front. hope it helps???
x x x


----------



## LT bag lady

peksy86 said:


> Hiya sugar lumps, here's the pic of the only Tod's emblem/name on the bag- on the outside at the front. hope it helps???
> x x x


 Peksy86,
I cannot find any thing wrong with that emblem!  I compared it side by side with the one on my G-bag (which I have with me) and the font is exactly the same, the stitching goes in the same direction, the spacing is the same.  I cannot understand why the hardware doesn't say TODS...  that baffles me; but the rivets could have been replaced.  Maybe they came off and they were replaced with no name ones by a cobbler( TODS will send you replacements if you request them).  The pull tab on the zipper looks good too, but all my zippers say Lampo on the back.  Only explaination for that would be that the zipper may have been replaced too.

Are you anywhere near a TODS boutique?  If you are, you might want to stop in and just ask.  I am leaning heavily towards authentic...

Cheers


----------



## peksy86

LT bag lady said:


> Peksy86,
> I cannot find any thing wrong with that emblem!  I compared it side by side with the one on my G-bag (which I have with me) and the font is exactly the same, the stitching goes in the same direction, the spacing is the same.  I cannot understand why the hardware doesn't say TODS...  that baffles me; but the rivets could have been replaced.  Maybe they came off and they were replaced with no name ones by a cobbler( TODS will send you replacements if you request them).  The pull tab on the zipper looks good too, but all my zippers say Lampo on the back.  Only explaination for that would be that the zipper may have been replaced too.
> 
> Are you anywhere near a TODS boutique?  If you are, you might want to stop in and just ask.  I am leaning heavily towards authentic...
> 
> Cheers



I think you might be right about the rivets and the zip. I can see glue under the rivets when I'm closing the bag and I didn't htink that that colour zip was right. I don't live anywhere near a boutique, I'm about 100 miles more or less from one  How can I order new rivets? The inside feels like it's great quality as does the rest of the bag, perhaps it's just been more used than I thought. Do TODS have a repair service?
Thanks again for taking a look hun.
x x x


----------



## ali74

I'd like to use this as a diaper bag - is it authentic?

100% Authentic Brand New TOD'S Pashmy bag / w. receipt - eBay (item 220458254656 end time Aug-02-09 14:30:59 PDT)


----------



## LT bag lady

peksy86 said:


> I think you might be right about the rivets and the zip. I can see glue under the rivets when I'm closing the bag and I didn't htink that that colour zip was right. I don't live anywhere near a boutique, I'm about 100 miles more or less from one  How can I order new rivets? The inside feels like it's great quality as does the rest of the bag, perhaps it's just been more used than I thought. Do TODS have a repair service?
> Thanks again for taking a look hun.
> x x x


 I am currently in Ireland and do not have the number with me to TODS customer service.  I will post it at the end of August when I return to the US.


----------



## LT bag lady

ali74 said:


> I'd like to use this as a diaper bag - is it authentic?
> 
> 100% Authentic Brand New TOD'S Pashmy bag / w. receipt - eBay (item 220458254656 end time Aug-02-09 14:30:59 PDT)


 
I cannot authenticate based on the single picture in the listing.  Ask the seller for pictures of the inside zippered area and a close up of the hardware.   
MY opinion, the Grande restyled d bag would make a better diaper bag.

G/L


----------



## pashmyfanatic

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and very excited to have found it.  I just got a pashmy shoulder bag from a second-hand handbags store for a steal.  Was elated about it till I checked Tods.com website and found a pic of it (under iconic bags - pashmy shoulder bag) and realised that mine has no Tods logo charm while the one in the pic has.  I've checked everything else and they look fine except for the missing charm.  Does it mean the one i got is not authentic?


----------



## banoffia2

Is this a fake?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110419688733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ongwf

I think you are refering to Tods Pashmy Sacca Hobo, right? 
Don't worry, I bought my pashmy sacca hobo media (big version) and piccola (smaller version) at Singapore boutique last year, both come without the T-charm. If I not wrong, the T-charm might be the newer version.


----------



## ongwf

pashmyfanatic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and very excited to have found it. I just got a pashmy shoulder bag from a second-hand handbags store for a steal. Was elated about it till I checked Tods.com website and found a pic of it (under iconic bags - pashmy shoulder bag) and realised that mine has no Tods logo charm while the one in the pic has. I've checked everything else and they look fine except for the missing charm. Does it mean the one i got is not authentic?


 
I think you are refering to Tods Pashmy Sacca Hobo, right? 
Don't worry, I bought my pashmy sacca hobo media (big version) and piccola (smaller version) at Singapore boutique last year, both come without the T-charm. If I not wrong, the T-charm might be the newer version.


----------



## pashmyfanatic

Thanks so much for reassuring!  Feel much better now.


----------



## kmarney

Can someone PLEASE PM me the name of the outlet Tods in Orlando and perhaps a phone number?


----------



## ongwf

Hi, anyone can help to authentic these tods bags from the same seller? 
I thought that the designs are very unlike tods and are missing on some details. 
What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/DesignerTODS...ptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f216QQsalenotsupported

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/STUNNING-Des...ptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f216QQsalenotsupported


----------



## numeroo

Are these authentic? Thank you so much in advance!!!!

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200367798085&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200370182194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260458893435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mpepe32

Hi I'm new to this thread, could you please give me your opinion on this one.  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tods-Micro-handb...bags?hash=item518ad5399f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ongwf

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread, could you please give me your opinion on this one. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tods-Micro-handb...bags?hash=item518ad5399f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
I thought the price is far too steep for a Miky piccola (small size) and furthermore it is not a full leather bag. Just my opinion,


----------



## mpepe32

ongwf said:


> I thought the price is far too steep for a Miky piccola (small size) and furthermore it is not a full leather bag. Just my opinion,


 
thanks, I'm new to tods and could use the advice


----------



## LT bag lady

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread, could you please give me your opinion on this one. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tods-Micro-handb...bags?hash=item518ad5399f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
This seller uses stock pictures.  Please ask the seller for pictures of the actual bag.  I need to see pictures of the zipper pulls, the TODS embossed on the hardware, the inside zippered area, front, back and the bottom of the bag.
Price is very high for a microfiber Miky.
Cheers


----------



## mavis78

LT bag Lady!!!! 
welcome back!
U were sorely missed!


----------



## LT bag lady

mavis78 said:


> LT bag Lady!!!!
> welcome back!
> U were sorely missed!


 


Thank you!!  I missed all you tPFers too!


----------



## mpepe32

LT bag lady said:


> This seller uses stock pictures. Please ask the seller for pictures of the actual bag. I need to see pictures of the zipper pulls, the TODS embossed on the hardware, the inside zippered area, front, back and the bottom of the bag.
> Price is very high for a microfiber Miky.
> Cheers


 
Thanks.  I ended up purchasing another bag from another seller.  I'm always leary of sellers who use stock photos.  It will be my 1st tods.  I just hosted some of my cousins who were visiting from Italy and my one cousin had on a beautiful pair of tod shoes and I remember seeing my aunt's tod bag was I was in Italy 2 years ago so it inspired me to take the plunge.  I hope to post pics soon when it arrives. And I too wonder why there are not many threads in the tods forum.  They are beautiful and classic bags.


----------



## LT bag lady

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks. I ended up purchasing another bag from another seller. I'm always leary of sellers who use stock photos. It will be my 1st tods. I just hosted some of my cousins who were visiting from Italy and my one cousin had on a beautiful pair of tod shoes and I remember seeing my aunt's tod bag was I was in Italy 2 years ago so it inspired me to take the plunge. I hope to post pics soon when it arrives. And I too wonder why there are not many threads in the tods forum. They are beautiful and classic bags.


 

Please do share what you got!!! Post pictures, we love to .


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this:

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130325498501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Which season collection this from?

TIA


----------



## LT bag lady

hoha77 said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130325498501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Which season collection this from?
> 
> TIA


 
Authentic!
The Charlotte first came out in 2005, TODS did continue to produce the style in other colors but not after 2007.
Lovely style, lovely color! Good luck!


----------



## hoha77

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!
> The Charlotte first came out in 2005, TODS did continue to produce the style in other colors but not after 2007.
> Lovely style, lovely color! Good luck!


 

Thanks so much LT bag Lady!


----------



## bostoncutie4u

can u authenticate this tods bag for me - i received it from someone very close to me i never used it - however it has been used previously and i just listed on ebay but have no information on this particular bag.  Im not sure if it is a vintage tods - ive looked everywhere searched the internet and cannot find one like it.  can you help me.  
here is the link 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280388097720&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## LT bag lady

Someone asked me to authenticate this bag via PM, since I am not supposed to do that, I am posting it here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300340797341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Bag is authentic!
It is an older style, but looks to be in new condition and unused!  A TODS classic! color & style!
Hope you win it, make sure you post some pictures if you do!!!!
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

bostoncutie4u said:


> can u authenticate this tods bag for me - i received it from someone very close to me i never used it - however it has been used previously and i just listed on ebay but have no information on this particular bag. Im not sure if it is a vintage tods - ive looked everywhere searched the internet and cannot find one like it. can you help me.
> here is the link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280388097720&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


 

Can you post a closeup dead on shot of the inside tag?


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! 

Can someone have a look at these shoes and tell me if they are the real deal? I want to get them sold if they are. Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

aimee0474 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone have a look at these shoes and tell me if they are the real deal? I want to get them sold if they are. Thanks!


Authentic, I have these in dark brown, very comfy! Good luck!


----------



## aimee0474

> Authentic, I have these in dark brown, very comfy! Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## kwe730

Hi!

Could you please let me know if this bag is authentic?  Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220473562581&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## LT bag lady

kwe730 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220473562581&_trkparms=tab=Watching


 
Authentic!  AmyB only sells authentic.  I ave purchased TODS from her and she has purchased from me.  That is a beautiful bag and the color is 2die4!


----------



## kwe730

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! AmyB only sells authentic. I ave purchased TODS from her and she has purchased from me. That is a beautiful bag and the color is 2die4!


 
LT bag Lady,

I have actually purchased from Amy before, a gorgeous brandy Peggy bag that Tod's was featuring in their ad's a couple of years ago.  However, as long as you are here, I figured I might as well avail myself of your knowledge.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## bittenbythebag

hi!

Please help.  Is this an authentic Tod's bag?  What is the model name.  Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-ALL-LEATHER..._211?hash=item2c50adf2b9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## LT bag lady

bittenbythebag said:


> hi!
> 
> Please help. Is this an authentic Tod's bag? What is the model name. Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-ALL-LEATHER..._211?hash=item2c50adf2b9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 

Bag is authentic.  Don't know the name, sorry.  The bottom is worn through...  take that into account when bidding.  TODS bags are very durable, I have never had this happen to any of my bags no matter how much I carried them.  Granted, I do baby my bags, never setting them down on questionable surfaces.


----------



## swan1

LT, could you please authenticate? Many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1600-TODS-JP-TO...c50c4b0aa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1021wt_1167


----------



## LT bag lady

swan1 said:


> LT, could you please authenticate? Many thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1600-TODS-JP-TO...c50c4b0aa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1021wt_1167


 
Authentic!  This is an established seller, always sells authentic and a pleasure to deal with.

Bag looks beautiful and I love the TODS Camel color.


----------



## swan1

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  This is an established seller, always sells authentic and a pleasure to deal with.
> 
> Bag looks beautiful and I love the TODS Camel color.



Thanks, LT! Have never purchased through the bay before, but this might just be the bag that overcomes my past aversion to the bay. Thanks again!


----------



## LT bag lady

swan1 said:


> Thanks, LT! Have never purchased through the bay before, but this might just be the bag that overcomes my past aversion to the bay. Thanks again!


 

You picked a good seller!
The bag looks very interesting, almost a cross between a Kate and a Quattro.  If you get her you must share!!!  We want to see!!!


----------



## numeroo

Hi, are these two authentic? TIA!

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190332219488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190332220740&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Xanthippe

Hello,



can you have a look at this auction. 



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150371169308&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Do you think, it is an original?

TIA



Best regards

Xanthippe


----------



## isbltqe07

Xanthippe said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> can you have a look at this auction.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150371169308&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think, it is an original?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Xanthippe


 photos are not enough. ask for a photo on the inside , zipper pull , etc.


----------



## Xanthippe

Hello,
there was not enough time to ask for photos.
Thanks for help
Xanthippe


----------



## LT bag lady

numeroo said:


> Hi, are these two authentic? TIA!
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190332219488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190332220740&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

Authentic, both! Great prices!  Sorry for the delay, I somehow missed the posts.
Show us when they arrive!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Xanthippe said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> can you have a look at this auction.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150371169308&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think, it is an original?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Xanthippe


 
Not enough photos and a style that is faked often, at that price I would stay away, not a good sign...


----------



## zabundi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200381354869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi.  Should have authenticated before I purchased, seller seems reputable and showed receipt in auction, but would like to know if it is authentic before bag arrives.  Couldn't make it a "click" link; but if you cut and paste the link above it gets you to the closed auction.  Let me know your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

zabundi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200381354869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hi. Should have authenticated before I purchased, seller seems reputable and showed receipt in auction, but would like to know if it is authentic before bag arrives. Couldn't make it a "click" link; but if you cut and paste the link above it gets you to the closed auction. Let me know your thoughts, thanks!


 Authentic!

Congrats!  Great color.  Please post pictures when she arrives!


----------



## zabundi

that's great news!  Thanks!  I will indeed post pics!


----------



## numeroo

Dear LT, I just received the bag. I took some photos myself and please take a look at them. I love it but just wanted to make sure that it's 100% authentic! Thank you~~~

http://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx358/fx95/


----------



## LT bag lady

numeroo said:


> Dear LT, I just received the bag. I took some photos myself and please take a look at them. I love it but just wanted to make sure that it's 100% authentic! Thank you~~~
> 
> http://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx358/fx95/


 
It's authentic!! Great TODS classic!


----------



## numeroo

LT bag lady said:


> It's authentic!! Great TODS classic!



Big thanks to you LT!


----------



## VuittonForever

Can someone authenticate this gorgeous orange Micky bag from Tods??? http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mamaof3boys/items/JP_Tods_Orange_Leather_Bag


----------



## LT bag lady

VuittonForever said:


> Can someone authenticate this gorgeous orange Micky bag from Tods??? http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mamaof3boys/items/JP_Tods_Orange_Leather_Bag


Ask the seller for a picture of either side of the zippered area.  A closeup of the pull tab and hardware embossing.

No red flags, just need those pictures to be sure.  
Also ask the seller about the size, this bag came in 3 sizes and lastly ask about odors if that is an issue with you.

Price is a bit steep...
Good luck!


----------



## ongwf

Hi, this is Miky authentic? 
There is a serial number beside the 'MADE IN ITALY'. 
I have a few miky but the number is only written beside the 'GENUINE LEATHER'. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Tods-miky-sh..._216?hash=item45ee5a8ce8&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## LT bag lady

ongwf said:


> Hi, this is Miky authentic?
> There is a serial number beside the 'MADE IN ITALY'.
> I have a few miky but the number is only written beside the 'GENUINE LEATHER'.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Tods-miky-sh..._216?hash=item45ee5a8ce8&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 
Authentic.


----------



## ongwf

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


 Thanks for your help


----------



## kroquet

LT - help a newbie out!!

Tod's Orange tote
Seller - ilovemygirls3
Item # 110438923694
Link

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-ORANGE-LEA...bags?hash=item19b6ac3dae&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> LT - help a newbie out!!
> 
> Tod's Orange tote
> Seller - ilovemygirls3
> Item # 110438923694
> Link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-ORANGE-LEA...bags?hash=item19b6ac3dae&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Ethel, are you ready to cheat on BV?  Join us TODS lovers, you will find many BV lovers here that you already know!

Authentic!  TODS Orange is divine!  Let me know if you win!


----------



## kroquet

Thanks!!   Will let you know how I do!


----------



## annemerrick

Could use some help with this bag please.....is it authentic?  And do you know what style it is?


----------



## annemerrick

And a few more....


----------



## LT bag lady

annemerrick said:


> And a few more....


That is the Restyled D bag and it is authentic!  The color is TODS signature color Valchetta, some people refer to it as Camel.

Give me the dimensions and I will tell you if it is the Piccola, Media or Grande size.  Great bag!!
Enjoy!


----------



## annemerrick

^^Thanks so much!!  I cannot believe it!  I paid $65 for it secondhand, and it is in amazing shape! OK....the dimensions are...17" wide x 11" tall.  Those are not the best measurements, as the bag is squishy and hard to measure!!


----------



## LT bag lady

OMG!!! That is a screaming deal!!!  That is a Grande, retailed for about $1400!!!!!  You did good!!!!!  You did great!!

Enjoy her!!!!



annemerrick said:


> ^^Thanks so much!! I cannot believe it! I paid $65 for it secondhand, and it is in amazing shape! OK....the dimensions are...17" wide x 11" tall. Those are not the best measurements, as the bag is squishy and hard to measure!!


----------



## annemerrick

YAY!!!!It belongs to my Mom, and I know she will love it!!


----------



## hvost

Hi, can anyone help to Please authenticate this Tod's bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Black-Leat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149808557

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

hvost said:


> Hi, can anyone help to Please authenticate this Tod's bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Black-Leat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149808557
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Seller post a few pictures but not the ones needed to properly authenticate the bag.  Ask the seller for pictures of the inside zippered pocket, the back of the zipper, closeup of any embossed hardware and the Made in Italy embossing.

Post pictures here.


----------



## lunette

Can you help with this one.  I'm not real hopeful, but would appreciate any authentication efforts.  Thanks!  BTW, the dots are actually all perfectly round, it's the angle of the shot and the shadows that make them look oblong.


----------



## LT bag lady

lunette said:


> Can you help with this one. I'm not real hopeful, but would appreciate any authentication efforts. Thanks! BTW, the dots are actually all perfectly round, it's the angle of the shot and the shadows that make them look oblong.


 






FAKE, see the nylon zipper, TODS never uses nylon zippers, not to mention the stitching is uneven and crooked.  Can you get your money back?


----------



## kroquet

LT - you are like an AMEX Card - Don't buy without her.


----------



## lunette

LT bag lady said:


> FAKE, see the nylon zipper, TODS never uses nylon zippers, not to mention the stitching is uneven and crooked.  Can you get your money back?



thanks for letting me know, like I said I was skeptical.  Didn't pay that much for it, less than 10.00, from a consignment store.  Don't know what I'll do with it now.  Well, it's not a terribly expensive lesson, at any rate.  Thank you again for taking the time to let me know!


----------



## yen_kiat

can someone help with this? good buy?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TODS-CLASSIC-...bags?hash=item41497387e6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LT bag lady

yen_kiat said:


> can someone help with this? good buy?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TODS-CLASSIC-...bags?hash=item41497387e6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Authentic!  Price is fair.  Good luck!


----------



## ladyleisure

My search for a pink bag has led me to unchartered Tod territory 

Seller:veronica77770
Item: 360196312154
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360196312154

thanks so much


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic! and how lovely!!  Good luck, I hope you win, if you do, you MUST come back and show us!


ladyleisure said:


> My search for a pink bag has led me to unchartered Tod territory
> 
> Seller:veronica77770
> Item: 360196312154
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360196312154
> 
> thanks so much


----------



## ladyleisure

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! and how lovely!! Good luck, I hope you win, if you do, you MUST come back and show us!


 
Thanks so much
So far so good, I will definitely post pics if it finds a home with me


----------



## Wimmy

This bag is from Local purse forum. Please kindly authenticate, and provide its model name, retail price, year, color (if possible). I'm so new to this brand. 

TIA


----------



## Wimmy

some more pictures...


----------



## LT bag lady

Wimmy said:


> This bag is from Local purse forum. Please kindly authenticate, and provide its model name, retail price, year, color (if possible). I'm so new to this brand.
> 
> TIA


 Authentic D bag tote, probably from 3 plus years back, retail $895.00 to 1295.00.


----------



## Wimmy

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic D bag tote, probably from 3 plus years back, retail $895.00 to 1295.00.


 
Thank you so much. The bag will be delivered to me today and this is my first Tod's. See if I will be needing more after this


----------



## devilkwang




----------



## yen_kiat

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  Price is fair.  Good luck!



Thanks, I have bid on it.


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic!



devilkwang said:


>


----------



## Chavale

Please help me with this bag:

http://www.handbagcrew.com/jptoladlatel2.html

Fake or authentic? What about the "JP" in the name? It makes me wonder ...

Any help appreciated. Thanks very much!


----------



## LT bag lady

Chavale said:


> Please help me with this bag:
> 
> http://www.handbagcrew.com/jptoladlatel2.html
> 
> Fake or authentic? What about the "JP" in the name? It makes me wonder ...
> 
> Any help appreciated. Thanks very much!


 
Cannot authenticate a 'stock' photo...  Ask the seller to send you pictures of the actual bag.  I would like to see pictures of the inside zippered area, embossed hardware and close up of the TODS emblem in the front of the bag.


----------



## Chavale

LT bag lady said:


> Cannot authenticate a 'stock' photo...  Ask the seller to send you pictures of the actual bag.  I would like to see pictures of the inside zippered area, embossed hardware and close up of the TODS emblem in the front of the bag.



Thanks - meanwhile I am quite sure that they only sell fakes anyway. Thanks to this forum I have learned that this online shop is not trustable at all.

What do you think of the "JP" in the name. I have never seen it mentioned on the Tod's website nor in any retail store. But I am quite a newbie  at Tod's. Is there any "JP Tod's"?


----------



## LT bag lady

Chavale said:


> Thanks - meanwhile I am quite sure that they only sell fakes anyway. Thanks to this forum I have learned that this online shop is not trustable at all.
> 
> What do you think of the "JP" in the name. I have never seen it mentioned on the Tod's website nor in any retail store. But I am quite a newbie  at Tod's. Is there any "JP Tod's"?


 

TODS was originally JP TODS.  They dropped the JP in 1999.   Bags produced before 1999 will say JP TODS, I have drivers from early 90's, they say JP TODS.


----------



## inlovewitmybags

hey girls! ive just gotten this new tods.. the pashmy luna media, i think! but i cant find this colour on the net.. been googling for hours! is it authentic? this was taken without flash


----------



## ktdlr

inlovewitmybags - i love the color & bag!


----------



## LT bag lady

inlovewitmybags said:


> hey girls! ive just gotten this new tods.. the pashmy luna media, i think! but i cant find this colour on the net.. been googling for hours! is it authentic? this was taken without flash


 Looks good, can you take a picture of the inside pocket area, where it says Made in Italy?  Color is light gray (Tods doesn't always use specific color names like BV, LV & H...) it's from S/S 08 or 09, is the hardware bright gold or soft gold?  Is the trim shiny patent or matte leather?
Thanks!


----------



## inlovewitmybags

ktdlr said:


> inlovewitmybags - i love the color & bag!



thanks! im in love with it already


----------



## inlovewitmybags

LT bag lady said:


> Looks good, can you take a picture of the inside pocket area, where it says Made in Italy?  Color is light gray (Tods doesn't always use specific color names like BV, LV & H...) it's from S/S 08 or 09, is the hardware bright gold or soft gold?  Is the trim shiny patent or matte leather?
> Thanks!



here it is.. although u cant really see the Made in Italy.. its in the left side of the pocket area.. uhh hahaha see the thing is, im REALLY bad with differentiating colours and materials  what do u meant by hardware?


----------



## LilyBianca

Hi There, I would like to have a Tod's D-Bag authenticated and this is my 1st using this site. How do I go about adding photos? It's not in an Ebay listing but it's actual jpegs. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## LilyBianca

I think I figured it out... http://s903.photobucket.com/albums/ac236/lilybianca/?albumview=grid

Please authenticate this Tod's D-Bag. Thank you kindly!


----------



## LT bag lady

inlovewitmybags said:


> here it is.. although u cant really see the Made in Italy.. its in the left side of the pocket area.. uhh hahaha see the thing is, im REALLY bad with differentiating colours and materials  what do u meant by hardware?


 Authentic!!  Light gray from S/S08.  I prefer the Pashmys from that season b/c the hardware (zippers, studs) were a paler gold and the leather trim was matte.

Great bag, you will love this!!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

LilyBianca said:


> I think I figured it out... http://s903.photobucket.com/albums/ac236/lilybianca/?albumview=grid
> 
> Please authenticate this Tod's D-Bag. Thank you kindly!


 

Authentic!  Restyled d bag from S/S09.  Lovely bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## LilyBianca

Do some of the Tod's Restyled D bags come w/ a non-embossed front logo? Like the photos I posted above.. I have been looking at others and they all seemto be embossed - unlike the one shown above...?


----------



## LT bag lady

LilyBianca said:


> Do some of the Tod's Restyled D bags come w/ a non-embossed front logo? Like the photos I posted above.. I have been looking at others and they all seemto be embossed - unlike the one shown above...?


 Yes, they do.  TODS makes minor subtle changes every season.  The bag you show above is an 09, TODS used the emblem with the TODS in metal instead of embossed.  I believe one season, no embossed circle at all.

HTHs!


----------



## Happythought

Can you help me authenticate this tod's bag please? 

http://luxe4less.multiply.com/photos/album/72/FOR_SALE_Authentic_TODs_Leather_bag

You may click on each picture to view it at a bigger (and hopefully clearer) size. Let me know if I should ask for more photos. Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

Happythought said:


> Can you help me authenticate this tod's bag please?
> 
> http://luxe4less.multiply.com/photos/album/72/FOR_SALE_Authentic_TODs_Leather_bag
> 
> You may click on each picture to view it at a bigger (and hopefully clearer) size. Let me know if I should ask for more photos. Thanks!


 
Authentic T bag


----------



## Happythought

wow that was really fast. thanks super!
can you help with this one also? 
http://fashionintuition.multiply.com/photos/photo/305/6
and
http://fashionintuition.multiply.com/photos/photo/305/5

thanks in advance


----------



## LT bag lady

Happythought said:


> wow that was really fast. thanks super!
> can you help with this one also?
> http://fashionintuition.multiply.com/photos/photo/305/6
> and
> http://fashionintuition.multiply.com/photos/photo/305/5
> 
> thanks in advance


  Authentic


----------



## Palooza88

Could anyone take a look at this bag?  Thanks!  

on ebay.com
Item number: 280413774740


----------



## LT bag lady

Palooza88 said:


> Could anyone take a look at this bag? Thanks!
> 
> on ebay.com
> Item number: 280413774740


 
The pictures needed to give an opinion are not in the listing.  Ask the seller for a picture of the inside zippered area, where is it embossed with the TODS emblem & says Made In Italy.  Also pictures of the hardware embossing close up and the back of the zipper pull.


----------



## a4488

Hi,

I have always wanted a d-bag...I would love some advice about this bag from ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-Camel-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bcc5ba0

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

a4488 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have always wanted a d-bag...I would love some advice about this bag from ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-Camel-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bcc5ba0
> 
> Thanks!


 
Authentic, from the dimensions given & the look on the manequin, I would say this is a Piccola size (not the smalles they make, there is a Mini).  Great color, great bag.


----------



## a4488

Thanks! It's hard to know whether the size would work for me without seeing it IRL (I'm 5'7)...but this is really tempting.


----------



## LT bag lady

a4488 said:


> Thanks! It's hard to know whether the size would work for me without seeing it IRL (I'm 5'7)...but this is really tempting.


 
I'm 5'4" and the Piccola was great as far as capacity for me, but I did find it a Tad small...  Do you like a small bag?  or are you into the big bag look?  Cut out a piece of cardboard the dimensions of the bag and try it out, I do this when I don't have the actual bag in front of me, helps a bit.

HTHs


----------



## a4488

Thank you LT, the cardboard model is a great idea I'm going to try it...


----------



## LT bag lady

> *Default Can you authenticate this Tod's?*
> Hello everyone! Can you please help me with this Tod's:
> 
> Seller: *linda*s***stuff*
> &#921;tem's number: *200399245895
> *Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-JP-TODS-Lar...item2ea8b9d247
> 
> &#924;any thanks!!*


The bag is authentic, but that seller has a tendency to fail to mention wear...  Corner wear in particular, so you may want to ask for more pictures.  The Took is currently available at the outlet, brand new, give them a call .


----------



## hposnm

Hi LT Bag Lady! 

Can u tell if this is genuine and if possible, the name/style of this bag? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350266928974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks much!


----------



## LT bag lady

hposnm said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady!
> 
> Can u tell if this is genuine and if possible, the name/style of this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350266928974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks much!


 Authentic, sorry I did not respond sooner, busy day.  Bidding has ended, did you win?


----------



## hposnm

Thanks, I did!  

Would you know the name/model/style of this bag? It looks like it could have been a grandmother to the Micky.


----------



## LT bag lady

hposnm said:


> Thanks, I did!
> 
> Would you know the name/model/style of this bag? It looks like it could have been a grandmother to the Micky.


 
I think this bag may have been released after the Miky...  not sure.  It does have a name but it totally escapes me at the moment .  Since I hit 43 this has been happening a lot, now at 45, I've learn to accept it...

Please show us some pictures when she arrives!  Great price and you can wear her out in the rain too!!! Congrats!


----------



## hposnm

LT bag lady said:


> I think this bag may have been released after the Miky... not sure. It does have a name but it totally escapes me at the moment . Since I hit 43 this has been happening a lot, now at 45, I've learn to accept it...
> 
> Please show us some pictures when she arrives! Great price and you can wear her out in the rain too!!! Congrats!


 
Oh yes, I can't believe I scored her! The good thing abt pre-owned stuff is I am less likely to baby them which means I bring them out abit more often! 

I'll post some images soon! Thanks once again!


----------



## yen_kiat

http://wap.ebay.co.uk/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=150384038390&emvcc=0

comments?


----------



## loumpitsa

LT bag lady said:


> The bag is authentic, but that seller has a tendency to fail to mention wear... Corner wear in particular, so you may want to ask for more pictures. The Took is currently available at the outlet, brand new, give them a call .


 
Thank you LT. I appreciate the tip about the condition. I 'll communicate with him for more pics...


----------



## LT bag lady

yen_kiat said:


> http://wap.ebay.co.uk/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=150384038390&emvcc=0
> 
> comments?


 
FAKE!  See the nylon zipper in the 2nd picture.  Did you win?  Don't pay!  I will report it and hopefully have it removed.


----------



## yen_kiat

LT bag lady said:


> FAKE!  See the nylon zipper in the 2nd picture.  Did you win?  Don't pay!  I will report it and hopefully have it removed.



Lt, 
tks. Nope, I din bid cos the price seems too good to be true.


----------



## daviseden

I think this one is fake, any help experts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-TODS-Red-Leather-Handbag-Suede-Interior_W0QQitemZ320442250116QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bd8b384#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## LT bag lady

daviseden said:


> I think this one is fake, any help experts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-TODS-...WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9bd8b384#ht_500wt_1182


 

Totally Fake!!  Please report, I will do the same.  Unfortunately this style has been showing up a lot on eBay in different colors...  Unsuspecting buyers are going to take that to mean it is a real TODS :shame:.


----------



## kroquet

I reported this, too.   Maybe ebay will remove the listing.


----------



## colk

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-JP-TODS-PATE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca716ad7a

TIA


----------



## LT bag lady

colk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-JP-TODS-PATE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca716ad7a
> 
> TIA


 

Authentic!


----------



## colk

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!


 
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.it/Borsa-TODS-bag-1...ZViewItemQQptZDonna_Borse?hash=item3ef9eb27e4

TIA


----------



## LT bag lady

I would need to see pictures of the embossing around the inside zippered area.  These pictures are not enough.


nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.it/Borsa-TODS-bag-1...ZViewItemQQptZDonna_Borse?hash=item3ef9eb27e4
> 
> TIA


----------



## geektutorial

PLEASE ANYONE CAN HELP ME WITH THIS?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54ad290b

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## geektutorial

Here are the pictures.


----------



## LT bag lady

geektutorial said:


> Here are the pictures.


 Authentic, the seller's pictures could be better...


----------



## geektutorial

Thanks a lot for your help!!!! 

I think I will pass from this auction this time, since I ve recently found out that the seller has been buying brand bags from ebay Hongkong. I know that it does not mean anything, but I dont want to take such risk.

Anyway, its great to now that there are people like you that I can always trust. Thanks a lot, really.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Is this white bag really authentic Tods?   The inside label makes me wonder..thanks much!
Seller:  jwupscaleresale
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110456218119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## geektutorial

CaliforniaGal said:


> Is this white bag really authentic Tods?   The inside label makes me wonder..thanks much!
> Seller:  jwupscaleresale
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110456218119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



the label is too blurry... you should ask for better pics.
but, my advice is not to buy used white leather. you never know what is going to be like when you get it. good luck.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

geektutorial said:


> the label is too blurry... you should ask for better pics.
> but, my advice is not to buy used white leather. you never know what is going to be like when you get it. good luck.


Thank you, gt -- the idea was a white bag to sharpen up winter black clothes .. but I think you have a good point on the used white leather .. they are a dicey lot!
This label says "Made in Italy, Ete 09 ..etc" .. so it's made in Italy but then it says Summer 09 in French?    Strange.
Searching on!


----------



## LT bag lady

CaliforniaGal said:


> Is this white bag really authentic Tods? The inside label makes me wonder..thanks much!
> Seller: jwupscaleresale
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110456218119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Authentic.  I believe this style was called the T-strap or something along those lines...  It is an older style.  Good luck!

ETA:  The series of numbers and letters on the label does not indicate season and year.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Thank you LT - and congratulations on that Reflet!


----------



## LT bag lady

CaliforniaGal said:


> Thank you LT - and congratulations on that Reflet!


----------



## Contessa

Forgive me if this one has been posted already....

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODs-Large-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556fe884f


----------



## redkid67

Hi, experts:

How about this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODS-Leathe...H_Handbags?hash=item4a9c41b583#ht_2354wt_1164

TIA!
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, experts:
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODS-Leathe...H_Handbags?hash=item4a9c41b583#ht_2354wt_1164
> 
> TIA!
> Red


 
Red, can you ask the seller for a picture of the inside zippered area and the back of the zipper pull?


----------



## LT bag lady

Contessa said:


> Forgive me if this one has been posted already....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODs-Large-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556fe884f


Authentic!  But, ouch! the price! See the Deals & Steals thread, the Cabazon outlet has some Softys on 60 to 70% off currently, you might be able to get a Softy at a great price!  Good luck!


----------



## LT bag lady

Fendi4Every said:


> Here's the rest of the alligator D Bag.
> 
> Thanks


 
Authentic & Beautiful!


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Red, can you ask the seller for a picture of the inside zippered area and the back of the zipper pull?



Hi, LT Bag Lady:

Thanks so much. I will give it a try.

Red


----------



## peepom

*Hi Ladies kindly 
Can someone help me with this Tod's bag?

Many thanks*


----------



## LT bag lady

peepom said:


> *Hi Ladies kindly *
> *Can someone help me with this Tod's bag?*
> 
> *Many thanks*


 
Authentic TODS from the 90's.  The earlier bags had that heavy lining, very nice!


----------



## italianbaglady

Hi, Could you help me authenticate this? http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Chocolate-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca7753e4c

It looks authentic to me, however I'm not sure about the inside label and the lining.  It is different than the newer Tod's.
My guess is that this is an older Tod's bag, but I'm not familiar with older Tod's.

Please help,

Thank you


----------



## peepom

Hi LT bag Lady...Thank you very much
I REALLY appreciate your help ...


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.  Because of the nylon lining, I suspect this is a 'made for outlet' style/bag.






italianbaglady said:


> Hi, Could you help me authenticate this? http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Chocolate-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca7753e4c
> 
> It looks authentic to me, however I'm not sure about the inside label and the lining. It is different than the newer Tod's.
> My guess is that this is an older Tod's bag, but I'm not familiar with older Tod's.
> 
> Please help,
> 
> Thank you


----------



## italianbaglady

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  Because of the nylon lining, I suspect this is a 'made for outlet' style/bag.


Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## mdlcal28

I do believe this is an authentic Tods. I just think its a rather old one. The pull tab on the zipper is missing is why I havent shown it. Thanks in Advance!
































Sorry for the horrible pics...iphone.


----------



## mdlcal28

Never mind...I found it's a Press Shopper Tote... Thanks anyway!


----------



## LT bag lady

mdlcal28 said:


> Never mind...I found it's a Press Shopper Tote... Thanks anyway!


 Correct, Press Shopper tote, only about 2 yrs old.


----------



## redkid67

Hi, experts:

Could you help me authenticate this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370292095634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

 The pictures are not that clear. I am wondering if you see some apparent warning signs.

Thanks a lot,
Red


----------



## mac626

Hi, this is my first post here.  I would really appreciate it if someone would help authenticate this.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Tod...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2c51c97869

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, experts:
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370292095634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> The pictures are not that clear. I am wondering if you see some apparent warning signs.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Red


 
Authentic!  No warning signs.  The stitching is a bit crooked above the embossing, might have been repaired...


----------



## LT bag lady

mac626 said:


> Hi, this is my first post here. I would really appreciate it if someone would help authenticate this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Tod...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2c51c97869
> 
> Thanks!


 

Authentic!  Beautiful color!!!  I love TODS Orange, yummy!!!!  Please post pictures if you get it!!


----------



## mac626

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  Beautiful color!!!  I love TODS Orange, yummy!!!!  Please post pictures if you get it!!



Thank you LT bag lady, I made an offer and will just have to wait if it's accepted.  If I do get it, I'll post some pics. thanks again!


----------



## Jujuma

I hope I'm doing this right. I would like help with a bag on eBay. Sorry I don't have the link but the bag is Tods Bronze Pebble Leather With Charms, item 230402282129, the seller is piecebyepiece. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tinybearess

Hi,
I got this bag months ago. I think it is authentic but just want to get an expert opinion here. Could anyone please take a look? Many thanks~~


----------



## tinybearess

2 more pics


----------



## LT bag lady

tinybearess said:


> Hi,
> I got this bag months ago. I think it is authentic but just want to get an expert opinion here. Could anyone please take a look? Many thanks~~


 

Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Jujuma said:


> I hope I'm doing this right. I would like help with a bag on eBay. Sorry I don't have the link but the bag is Tods Bronze Pebble Leather With Charms, item 230402282129, the seller is piecebyepiece. Thanks in advance.


 
Can you ask the seller for close up picture of the entire inside zipper area, the back of the zipper pull and close ups of the TODS embossing on the zipper pull tabs.

For the key ring, pictures of the back of the charms.


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  No warning signs.  The stitching is a bit crooked above the embossing, might have been repaired...



Thanks! LT bag lady. You rock!:urock:

I received it the other day and have fallen in love with it - it's very roomy and understated, just the way tod's are. Do you happen to know the name of the bag? I can't find any info. on the web.

TIA!
Red


----------



## redkid67

Hi, LT bag lady:

Could you help me with another one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...292604&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Do you have experience with bensonville? I am looking for a practical everyday bag. Is this bag in good condition?

TIA!
Red


----------



## tinybearess

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Thanks LT baglady!!!


----------



## badingerz

Need some expert advice here, thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Chopper-Tr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef9c4b52


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, LT bag lady:
> 
> Could you help me with another one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...292604&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Do you have experience with bensonville? I am looking for a practical everyday bag. Is this bag in good condition?
> 
> TIA!
> Red


 
Authentic.  Never had this style but have touch it in the boutique, the leather is very soft!  Can't give opinion on the condition of that bag b/c it's not mine, please ask the seller.


----------



## LT bag lady

badingerz said:


> Need some expert advice here, thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Chopper-Tr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef9c4b52


 

Authentic.


----------



## badingerz

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



 Muchos gracias LT, I hope my wife likes it


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  Never had this style but have touch it in the boutique, the leather is very soft!  Can't give opinion on the condition of that bag b/c it's not mine, please ask the seller.



Thanks, LT bag lady.

Could you help me with this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...446741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Also, do you know the name of the other canvas tote you authenticated for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2095634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_901wt_938

Thanks a bunch! 

Red


----------



## marste24

Hi! I found these Tod's shoes on ebay and I was wondering whether they are authentic or how can I tell...?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230405647597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Can anyone help me?

Thank you, Maria


----------



## bagsholic

Could somebody help me to authenticate this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120496295833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## floodette

LT, would you kindly tell me what you think of 
this?

Thank you....


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Thanks, LT bag lady.
> 
> Could you help me with this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...446741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Also, do you know the name of the other canvas tote you authenticated for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2095634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_901wt_938
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Red


 
The red TODS bag is Authentic.
Sorry, I do not know the name of the tote.  TODS doesn't always name their bags.


----------



## LT bag lady

marste24 said:


> Hi! I found these Tod's shoes on ebay and I was wondering whether they are authentic or how can I tell...?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230405647597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thank you, Maria


 
Not enough pictures in the listing to authenticate.  Ask the seller for clear closeup pictures of the bottom, the hardware embossing and the size.


----------



## LT bag lady

bagsholic said:


> Could somebody help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120496295833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Authentic.  These were available at the outlet for under $300.00.


----------



## LT bag lady

floodette said:


> LT, would you kindly tell me what you think of
> this?
> 
> Thank you....


The bag is authentic.  Ask the seller for clear closeup pictures of the corners on the bottom.  This seller sells authentic but some bags are very well worn...  Ask about odors too. 
G/L!


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> The red TODS bag is Authentic.
> Sorry, I do not know the name of the tote.  TODS doesn't always name their bags.



Thanks a bunch! 

Red


----------



## redkid67

Hi again, LT bag lady:

I am thinking of buying this orange Tod's. Is it real? It's weird that it doesn't have the protective leather feet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-AUTHENTI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec39631d

Thanks!
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi again, LT bag lady:
> 
> I am thinking of buying this orange Tod's. Is it real? It's weird that it doesn't have the protective leather feet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-AUTHENTI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec39631d
> 
> Thanks!
> Red


 
Authentic.  Not all TODS styles have the metal feet or gomini.


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  Not all TODS styles have the metal feet or gomini.



Thanks! You're the best. I am learning something new 

Red


----------



## floodette

thanks a lot, LT. you're a gem :flower:


----------



## bagsholic

Hi, LT bag!

Could you please authenticate this for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-Pashmy...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2555cc4b4e

Thanks a lot!


----------



## marste24

LT bag lady said:


> Not enough pictures in the listing to authenticate.  Ask the seller for clear closeup pictures of the bottom, the hardware embossing and the size.




Ok, thank you!! I will!


----------



## LT bag lady

bagsholic said:


> Hi, LT bag!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-Pashmy...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2555cc4b4e
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
Wish seller provided better pictures, looks like they used a cell phone...

The color is a light tan, looks blue in those awful pics and the hardware is so blurry it's difficult to see the font.
Nothing is screaming fake, all the proper marking are there, just wish they were in focus.


----------



## bagsholic

LT bag lady said:


> Wish seller provided better pictures, looks like they used a cell phone...
> 
> The color is a light tan, looks blue in those awful pics and the hardware is so blurry it's difficult to see the font.
> Nothing is screaming fake, all the proper marking are there, just wish they were in focus.



Well, I'll try to ask for more pictures!
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## prawns

check out yoox.com, they've got some. just got this one 
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=3FD17CD7&cod10=45126504AM&sts=orders80


----------



## redkid67

Hi, LT bag lady:

I think this one is fake. Could you double check before I report it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Red-Pebble...WH_Handbags?hash=item2557a7f2c0#ht_500wt_1182

Thanks,
Red


----------



## Melora

redkid67 said:


> Hi again, LT bag lady:
> 
> I am thinking of buying this orange Tod's. Is it real? It's weird that it doesn't have the protective leather feet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-AUTHENTI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec39631d
> 
> Thanks!
> Red



Oh!  This bag has a style I like very much. Simple and pure with a long adjustable strap to wear it crossbody. Does anyone know the name and year of this style?


----------



## LT bag lady

Melora said:


> Oh!  This bag has a style I like very much. Simple and pure with a long adjustable strap to wear it crossbody. Does anyone know the name and year of this style?


 

Never seen it before, I liked it too!!  I like the long strap too!


----------



## colk

Please authenticate this for me, seems a bit off to me esp the handle attached to the body.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Red-Pebble...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2557a7f2c0

Also is there a larger size for this style?


----------



## Melora

colk said:


> Please authenticate this for me, seems a bit off to me esp the handle attached to the body.


colk, this bag can only be fake. Look at the nylon zipper in the fifth picture. But I'm no expert. Let's wait for them.


----------



## colk

Melora said:


> colk, this bag can only be fake. Look at the nylon zipper in the fifth picture. But I'm no expert. Let's wait for them.


 
thx, I also think it's fake one.......


----------



## LT bag lady

colk said:


> Please authenticate this for me, seems a bit off to me esp the handle attached to the body. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Red-Pebble...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2557a7f2c0
> 
> Also is there a larger size for this style?


 
FAKE! the lining is all wrong.  Common faked style Girelli


----------



## colk

LT bag lady said:


> FAKE! the lining is all wrong. Common faked style Girelli


 
Thanks.  So is it in one size?


----------



## LT bag lady

colk said:


> Thanks. So is it in one size?


 
Comes in a Grande & Media & and E/W size.


----------



## colk

LT bag lady said:


> Comes in a Grande & Media & and E/W size.


 
thx, I thought it's only 1 size.  I love hugh bag.  btw, I saw your new BV


----------



## LT bag lady

colk said:


> thx, I thought it's only 1 size. I love hugh bag. btw, I saw your new BV


 
I would not consider the Grande in this style a huge bag.  The D-bag in Coated Canvas is a huge bag!  I saw it on a woman recently and it looked great!


----------



## anteaterquaker

please help to authenticate this Tod bag, 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140366032573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LT bag lady

anteaterquaker said:


> please help to authenticate this Tod bag,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140366032573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

Authentic!
This seller always list very nice bags in great condition.


----------



## anteaterquaker

^^ thanks LT bag lady, Do you know the name of the bag? thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

anteaterquaker said:


> ^^ thanks LT bag lady, Do you know the name of the bag? thanks


 
That is the classic TODS D bag!!
THe d bag is to TODS as the Veneta is to BV.

I really like that one because the stitching is not contrasting, I believe it will be dark brown, might be black, either way I love it!  I had this bag with white contrast stitching.


----------



## shoulderdusters

Pls authenticate this Tods for me! Thanks!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120496295833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## LT bag lady

shoulderdusters said:


> Pls authenticate this Tods for me! Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120496295833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
Authentic.


----------



## shoulderdusters

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thanks!!


----------



## Dim

Please authenticate this Tod's for me.  Trying to sell, so if any interested feel free to post that as well.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/45556152@N03/4185336666/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/45556152@N03/4184575377/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/45556152@N03/4185336348/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/45556152@N03/4185336164/

This is my first time on the forum so if different angles or shots are needed, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

Dim said:


> Please authenticate this Tod's for me. Trying to sell, so if any interested feel free to post that as well.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45556152@N03/4185336666/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45556152@N03/4184575377/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45556152@N03/4185336348/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45556152@N03/4185336164/
> 
> This is my first time on the forum so if different angles or shots are needed, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


 
No selling on the Purse Forum.


----------



## Dim

I apologize and that won't happen again.  Just re-read the forum posting rules and I see that now.  Could I still get someone to look at authenticating my bag?

Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

Dim said:


> I apologize and that won't happen again. Just re-read the forum posting rules and I see that now. Could I still get someone to look at authenticating my bag?
> 
> Thanks


 Post pictures and I will have a look. The link you provided is asking me to sign into my Yahoo account, sorry, I won't sign into any account from a link, sorry DH has me under severe threat.

There is a thread with instructions for posting photos.


----------



## redkid67

Hi, LT Bag Lady:

Could you please double check on this one? I believe it's a fake - although quite pretty.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...58399&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5208wt_1056

TIA!
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, LT Bag Lady:
> 
> Could you please double check on this one? I believe it's a fake - although quite pretty.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...58399&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5208wt_1056
> 
> TIA!
> Red


 
Yes, you are correct, it is Fake.  Notice the nylon zippers?


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Yes, you are correct, it is Fake.  Notice the nylon zippers?



Thanks, as always!

Red


----------



## Dim

Hi LT,

Here are the pictures of my bag.  I think that these picture hosts should work for the site and you should not have to log in anywhere.

http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/004.jpg
http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/003.jpg
http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/002.jpg
http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/001.jpg

The quality of the shots are not the best, because they were taken on an iphone.

Thanks again


----------



## LT bag lady

Dim said:


> Hi LT,
> 
> Here are the pictures of my bag. I think that these picture hosts should work for the site and you should not have to log in anywhere.
> 
> http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/004.jpg
> http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/003.jpg
> http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/002.jpg
> http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/001.jpg
> 
> The quality of the shots are not the best, because they were taken on an iphone.
> 
> Thanks again


 
Zip Miky.  If you give me the dimensions I can tell you which size it is, TODS made this style in 3 sizes.
Can you take a picture of the inside zippered area so I can be 100% of authenticity, & a close up of the embossing on the hardware on the strap.


----------



## Dim

http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/008.jpg
http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/003-1.jpg

The dimensions are 12x8 and about 5" wide.

Any information that you could provide would be extremely helpful.  

I fell into this bag from a past roommate and know nothing about it.


----------



## LT bag lady

Dim said:


> http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/008.jpg
> http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/sjkadar/003-1.jpg
> 
> The dimensions are 12x8 and about 5" wide.
> 
> Any information that you could provide would be extremely helpful.
> 
> I fell into this bag from a past roommate and know nothing about it.


 
Authentic TODS Zip Miky Media.  You should keep that bag, it's a great bag and the TODS grain leather wears like iron!  They retailed for $995.00 but you can pick them up on ebay for under $300 these days.  The style was produced from around 2004 to 2007.


----------



## Dim

Thanks for all the help LT.  Definitely going to consider keeping it after finding out more about it.


----------



## bellabags23

Please authenticate
New Tods dark brown python leather soft messenger bag
370307047389
ID#dgjeans

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-Dark-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5638051fdd

Thank you sooo much


----------



## hugzkisses76

Hi, Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?!  Thanks.
http://www.edesignershop.net/Tod-s-D-Bag-Camel.html


----------



## LT bag lady

hugzkisses76 said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?! Thanks.
> http://www.edesignershop.net/Tod-s-D-Bag-Camel.html


 

I need pictures of the inside zippered area.


----------



## ongwf

hugzkisses76 said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?! Thanks.
> http://www.edesignershop.net/Tod-s-D-Bag-Camel.html


 

Hi, if you do a search in Purse Forum or any google search... many have voiced out that edesigner bags are fake.


----------



## wwwmontic

Hello,

Could someone please help me to authenticate the Tod's below? and what model/what year's model is this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250543284088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!


----------



## redkid67

Hi, experts:

Is this bag authentic. It looks suspicious to me somehow.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-JP-TO...H_Handbags?hash=item53dec7e23f#ht_1782wt_1164

TIA!
Red


----------



## redkid67

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-JP-TO...H_Handbags?hash=item53dec7dd7c#ht_1782wt_1164

TIA!
REd


----------



## LT bag lady

wwwmontic said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please help me to authenticate the Tod's below? and what model/what year's model is this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250543284088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks!


 
Authentic, sorry about the delay, super busy day.
The leather on this bag is divine!  and very durable.


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, experts:
> 
> Is this bag authentic. It looks suspicious to me somehow.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-JP-TO...H_Handbags?hash=item53dec7e23f#ht_1782wt_1164
> 
> TIA!
> Red


 
This makes me nervous too!  I don't like the look of that embossed emblem.  I would need to see better pictures of the Made in Italy embossing and the genuine leather embossing.  I would also like to see the back of the zipper.



redkid67 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-JP-TO...H_Handbags?hash=item53dec7dd7c#ht_1782wt_1164
> 
> TIA!
> REd


 
This one is Authentic.


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> This makes me nervous too!  I don't like the look of that embossed emblem.  I would need to see better pictures of the Made in Italy embossing and the genuine leather embossing.  I would also like to see the back of the zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Authentic.



Thanks so much, LT Bag Lady!

Red


----------



## redkid67

Hi, LT bag lady:

How does this Charlotte look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-TODS-...WH_Handbags?hash=item20aea77adb#ht_710wt_1164

Thanks,
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, LT bag lady:
> 
> How does this Charlotte look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-TODS-...WH_Handbags?hash=item20aea77adb#ht_710wt_1164
> 
> Thanks,
> Red


 Authentic.


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thanks! :urock:

Red


----------



## wwwmontic

Thanks! Is it made of deer leather?




LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, sorry about the delay, super busy day.
> The leather on this bag is divine! and very durable.


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Hi, LT Bag Lady:

I wonder if you care to offer your opinion on how much I should pay for this one.  The bottom piping is scuffed.

Thanks,
Red


----------



## cybersippie

http://share.ovi.com/album/cybersippie.mymedia?uc=5

could someone authenticate this Tods bag? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cybersippie

cybersippie said:


> REMOVED link
> 
> could someone authenticate this Tods bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



EDIT: Link didn't work so I added pics to this post.


----------



## LT bag lady

cybersippie said:


> EDIT: Link didn't work so I added pics to this post.


 
Authentic!


----------



## Pixielexie

Hi! Could I kindly have these TOD's bag authenticated? TIA Ladies!



Name:TOD'S BLACK NYLON CANVAS ZIPPER TOTE 'PASHMY" BAG NEW
Ebay item number: 260529989837
Seller: dreachavs
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-BLACK-NYLO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8cc28cd



Name:TOD'S '09 PASHMY BAULETTO NYLON BAG BLACK NWT $945
Ebay item number: 280444673821
Seller: samboni24
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-09-PASHMY-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bce1f1d


----------



## LT bag lady

Pixielexie said:


> Hi! Could I kindly have these TOD's bag authenticated? TIA Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Name:TOD'S BLACK NYLON CANVAS ZIPPER TOTE 'PASHMY" BAG NEW
> Ebay item number: 260529989837
> Seller: dreachavs
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-BLACK-NYLO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8cc28cd
> 
> 
> Ask seller for pictures of the inside zippered area and a clear closeup of embossed hardware.
> 
> 
> Name:TOD'S '09 PASHMY BAULETTO NYLON BAG BLACK NWT $945
> Ebay item number: 280444673821
> Seller: samboni24
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-09-PASHMY-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bce1f1d


 
Authentic


----------



## Pixielexie

Thanks LT Bag Lady! =D


----------



## mowzz

Hi,   I have inherited this Tod purse from my aunt.  Would you please take a look and see if this is authentic??  Thanks so much in advance for your time and help!!


----------



## mowzz

Here are more pictures from the above post, thanks!!


----------



## LT bag lady

mowzz said:


> Here are more pictures from the above post, thanks!!


 Authentic!
Thanks for posting such detailed pictures!


----------



## mowzz

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!
> Thanks for posting such detailed pictures!



Thank YOU so so much ((=

Would you by any chance know what's the name of this purse??  Thanks again and have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## yen_kiat

Hi LT, 

Can u help me with this from eBay? Thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280444672713&_trksid=p2761.l1259#ht_780wt_948


----------



## LT bag lady

yen_kiat said:


> Hi LT,
> 
> Can u help me with this from eBay? Thanks.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280444672713&_trksid=p2761.l1259#ht_780wt_948


 
Please ask the seller for a picture of the inside zippered area, clear close up of the TODS embossed hardware and the TODS leather emblem on the front of the bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

mowzz said:


> Thank YOU so so much ((=
> 
> Would you by any chance know what's the name of this purse?? Thanks again and have a Happy New Year!!


Sorry, I don't know the name of this bag.  TODS did not used to name their bag (except the d-bag) and they still don't name all their styles.


----------



## LT bag lady

asianjade said:


> I hv posted earlier to the wrong section. Could someone help me to identify whether this is a genuine Tods bag.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bc581dc
> 
> Thanks for replying.


Please ask the seller for picture of the inside zippered area, the back of the zipper pull and a close up of the embossing on the zipper pull.


----------



## mowzz

LT bag lady said:


> Sorry, I don't know the name of this bag.  TODS did not used to name their bag (except the d-bag) and they still don't name all their styles.



I see I see.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## yen_kiat

hi LT, 
can check out this bag for me?


----------



## LT bag lady

yen_kiat said:


> hi LT,
> can check out this bag for me?


 Authentic!!  Love the color, is it a light gray or white?


----------



## yen_kiat

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!!  Love the color, is it a light gray or white?



it's light grey. Will make a bid for it then. Tks!


----------



## jonna888

Hi! LT Bag Lady 
could you kindly please authenticate this bag for me 

Many Thanks 

Tods D Bag (Metallic)


----------



## LT bag lady

jonna888 said:


> Hi! LT Bag Lady
> could you kindly please authenticate this bag for me
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Tods D Bag (Metallic)


 
Looks good, could you just post a picture of the area around the zippered pocket.
Color looks fab!


----------



## emilycia

Would someone kindly authenticate this Tod's pashmy?  I want this bag so badly I dream about it!  It appears to be a little cheaper than some of the others, I'm assuming the color is less desirable.  Thanks in advance for your opinion.
Emily


----------



## emilycia

opps, here's the link....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170428694355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LT bag lady

emilycia said:


> opps, here's the link....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170428694355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic.  Color is actually quite nice but not for everybody.  This is an awesome bag, I almost regret selling mine.


----------



## emilycia

Thanks so much.


----------



## redkid67

I don't like how this one looks.  What do you experts think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160392398502&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

TIA!
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

There is a good reason you don't like the look of it, it's a Fake! 
Good catch!


redkid67 said:


> I don't like how this one looks. What do you experts think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160392398502&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> TIA!
> Red


----------



## redkid67

LT bag lady said:


> There is a good reason you don't like the look of it, it's a Fake!
> Good catch!



Thanks!
Red


----------



## formemory

Pls authenticate this Tod's

http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...ntic-tod-39-s-leather-hobo-bag/prod_1693.html

Thank!


----------



## LT bag lady

formemory said:


> Pls authenticate this Tod's
> 
> http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...ntic-tod-39-s-leather-hobo-bag/prod_1693.html
> 
> Thank!


 
My virus protection software will not allow me to open that webpage, sorry.


----------



## formemory

LT bag lady said:


> My virus protection software will not allow me to open that webpage, sorry.




LT bag lady

I attached the pics. Pls help me.

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

formemory said:


> LT bag lady
> 
> I attached the pics. Pls help me.
> 
> Thanks!


 Authentic TODS Sofia!  Beautiful bag, love the color!  Enjoy!


----------



## Smolink

Does anyone know which bag this is?  Looks similar to a chopper trunk, but I don't know what it is...any ideas?

http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-Tods-Large-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2304cabcb3


----------



## yen_kiat

hi, 
pls help to authenticate this and if any more picts required. 
thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220537096595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## yen_kiat

LT bag lady said:


> Please ask the seller for a picture of the inside zippered area, clear close up of the TODS embossed hardware and the TODS leather emblem on the front of the bag.


 
Hi, 
here are some picts..i am abit nervous about it cos i google and only found the leather version of this Helmet Zip Hobo Large. Nothing in pashmy came up, only a smaller size.


----------



## yen_kiat

yen_kiat said:


> hi,
> pls help to authenticate this and if any more picts required.
> thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220537096595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
More picts here:
Tod's Natty Sacca Media&#8207;


----------



## LT bag lady

Smolink said:


> Does anyone know which bag this is? Looks similar to a chopper trunk, but I don't know what it is...any ideas?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-Tods-Large-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2304cabcb3


 
Looks like a Chopper tote, TODS does that.  For example, the Kate, there was the Kate, the Restyled Kate and the Kate Tote, oh lets not forget the 3 styles of Kate wallet.


----------



## LT bag lady

yen_kiat said:


> More picts here:
> Tod's Natty Sacca Media&#8207;


 Love this style, reminds me a bit of the Miky (my favorite).
Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

yen_kiat said:


> Hi,
> here are some picts..i am abit nervous about it cos i google and only found the leather version of this Helmet Zip Hobo Large. Nothing in pashmy came up, only a smaller size.


 
Authentic!


----------



## yen_kiat

LT, 
tks, u been great!


----------



## lunette

Here are some pictures of a bag, I'd love to get your opinions on whether it's authentic or not.  Let me know if you need more or different pix.  Thank you so


----------



## Smolink

LT bag lady said:


> Looks like a Chopper tote, TODS does that.  For example, the Kate, there was the Kate, the Restyled Kate and the Kate Tote, oh lets not forget the 3 styles of Kate wallet.



Thank you for the reply, Lady LT Bag!!


----------



## yoshimax

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks so much.
*celebrityowned* ( 14192pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconShootYllw_25x25.gif) pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/aboutme-small.gif
Item number:390140220068
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390140220068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much. Bidding ends tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LT bag lady

lunette said:


> Here are some pictures of a bag, I'd love to get your opinions on whether it's authentic or not. Let me know if you need more or different pix. Thank you so


 Authentic! & Gorgeous!!! T bag


----------



## LT bag lady

yoshimax said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks so much.
> *celebrityowned* ( 14192pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconShootYllw_25x25.gif) pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/aboutme-small.gif
> Item number:390140220068
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390140220068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much. Bidding ends tomorrow afternoon.


Authentic!
But, the price is very high for that bag.  Ask the seller for close up pictures of the corners, they look very worn in one picture.  The inside also looks soiled.  Ask for more pictures so there are no surprises.


----------



## lunette

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! & Gorgeous!!! T bag




YEAH!!!!  Thank you SO much!


----------



## J.E

LT bag laddy, would you like some help with authenticate Tod´s bags? Do i need to get accepted some how, or can anyone do it? I got a lot of knowledge of the recent collections, but not so much from the earlier collections.


----------



## LT bag lady

J.E said:


> LT bag laddy, would you like some help with authenticate Tod´s bags? Do i need to get accepted some how, or can anyone do it? I got a lot of knowledge of the recent collections, but not so much from the earlier collections.


 
No application needed at all!  Please feel free to comment and respond.  Sometimes I get tied up and it might take me a day or 2 to answer, I feel awful when an auctions ends and I did not respond.  
Thank you!


----------



## J.E

Great! You are prob alot better then me (You seem to know an awful lot about Tod´s!!), but ill do my best! Looking forward to this!


----------



## redkid67

Hi, experts:

Could you please help me authenticate this T bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320475473932&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The back of the zipper head doesn't have engraving but the seller said that she was originally concerned about it but it was authentic.

Thanks a lot!
Red


----------



## LT bag lady

redkid67 said:


> Hi, experts:
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this T bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320475473932&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The back of the zipper head doesn't have engraving but the seller said that she was originally concerned about it but it was authentic.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Red


 
I noticed that when I 1st looked at the listing.  The back of the zipper concerns me.  I would need to see a much better picture of the inside zippered area, both side and a clear close up of the center embossing.  Clear closeups of the hardware embossings and the hang tag, back & front.


----------



## J.E

redkid67 said:


> Hi, experts:
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this T bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320475473932&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The back of the zipper head doesn't have engraving but the seller said that she was originally concerned about it but it was authentic.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Red



The back of the zipper doesnt convern me too much, but its something that doesnt seem right. Id like some more closeups on details, like LT Bag lady said..


----------



## LT bag lady

I got my hands on 2 fake TODS in the past, one was a Miky, it was a really good fake!  I could only tell when I actually had it in my hands.  The smell was the 1st thing that grabbed my attention, the weight 2nd and only after closely looking at the hardware was I able to confirm my suspicion.  The back of the zipper pull was blank!

The other was a no name style, again, the hardware embossing under very close scrutiny and the back of the zipper pull where the confirming details.


----------



## redkid67

Thanks so much, LT bag lady and J.E. I will try to get some more explicit photos from the seller.

Red


----------



## lunette

LT bag lady said:


> I noticed that when I 1st looked at the listing.  The back of the zipper concerns me.  I would need to see a much better picture of the inside zippered area, both side and a clear close up of the center embossing.  Clear closeups of the hardware embossings and the hang tag, back & front.




Hi LT,  I'm the owner of this bag.  You actually just authenticated it for me in post #792.  If you've changed your mind, please let me know.  I listed it with assurance that it was authentic.  Thanks so much!

L


----------



## lunette

redkid67 said:


> Thanks so much, LT bag lady and J.E. I will try to get some more explicit photos from the seller.
> 
> Red



Hi Red,

Please see post 792.  Thanks!


----------



## lunette

LT bag lady said:


> I got my hands on 2 fake TODS in the past, one was a Miky, it was a really good fake!  I could only tell when I actually had it in my hands.  The smell was the 1st thing that grabbed my attention, the weight 2nd and only after closely looking at the hardware was I able to confirm my suspicion.  The back of the zipper pull was blank!
> 
> The other was a no name style, again, the hardware embossing under very close scrutiny and the back of the zipper pull where the confirming details.



And for the record, this one smells like nothing, maybe a very faint leather smell, but absolutely no chemical or cleaning at all.


----------



## lunette

I don't mean to sound snotty, hope it didn't come across that way, i'm just a little worried about this.  Also, I'm happy to post any more/ other pix you may want.  Thanks again~


----------



## LT bag lady

Hi Lunette,
The one thing that has me concerned is the back of the zipper.  Are all the zipper pull backs the same?  no marking?
Can you take a clear close up picture of the entire zippered area, so I may see the other side also?
Lastly some clear close up pictures of the hardware.

The smell of leather is good, the fakes I got did not have a chemical smell, just no smell and the leather was very thin and light.  
Do you ming telling me where you purchased the bag, you can PM me if you don't want to post it here.  Does the bag have a dust bag?  Is the dust bag fussy cotton inside and a stiffer cotton onthe outside, is there a white tag inside that says Made in italy?

I'll check back often so I can post ASAP.
Cheers


----------



## LT bag lady

Here are some pictures of the Fake TODS Charlotte I received for reference.


----------



## lunette

LT bag lady said:


> Hi Lunette,
> The one thing that has me concerned is the back of the zipper.  Are all the zipper pull backs the same?  no marking?
> Can you take a clear close up picture of the entire zippered area, so I may see the other side also?
> Lastly some clear close up pictures of the hardware.
> 
> The smell of leather is good, the fakes I got did not have a chemical smell, just no smell and the leather was very thin and light.
> Do you ming telling me where you purchased the bag, you can PM me if you don't want to post it here.  Does the bag have a dust bag?  Is the dust bag fussy cotton inside and a stiffer cotton onthe outside, is there a white tag inside that says Made in italy?
> 
> I'll check back often so I can post ASAP.
> Cheers



Thanks, LT, so much for getting here.  

There's no dust bag and no white tag.  I got it at a thrift store, I'm fine with people knowing.  I did what I thought was the right thing in listing it, nothing to hide.  I'll take more pictures and send them to you.  Also, if you look at the pix on the EBay listing, click on them, they'll take you to the album of all the ones I've got to date, some that aren't on the listing.  There are more there of the hardware, especially.  

All the backs are the same, except that the interior zip back is much more silver in color than the exterior ones.  there's nothing on the front of them, I mean, no lettering of any kind.  Thank you so much for your time~


----------



## lunette




----------



## lunette

Please let me know if these are sufficient.  Thanks again~


----------



## LT bag lady

lunette said:


> Please let me know if these are sufficient. Thanks again~


 Thank you Lunette - I stand by my original assessment -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


*Authentic*!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic TODS T bag.


----------



## J.E

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic TODS T bag.



I agree!


----------



## lunette

J.E said:


> I agree!



Whew!!  

Thank you both.


----------



## redkid67

Hello, experts:

I just got my hands on this older Tod's from the 90s and have some doubts about it. 

It again has the blank back of the zipper head. The interior zippered pocket is also lined with beige leather (or like). I'd like to ask for your expert opinion. 

I am having trouble uploading pictures since they are more than the size limit allowed on the forum, so I am including a link to them.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/35929052@N06/sets/72157623279412192/show/

TIA! 
Red


----------



## TDL

I hope it's ok to post this here. This bag got buried in my closet for months and I just discovered it after hours of spring cleaning. I bought it some time last year but I never really got to know its name. I vaguely remember the SA calling it "Reverse Fringe????" I know this style also came in suede & exotic leather with fringes as featured on the Gwyneth ads. TIA for your help!


----------



## J.E

TDL said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here. This bag got buried in my closet for months and I just discovered it after hours of spring cleaning. I bought it some time last year but I never really got to know its name. I vaguely remember the SA calling it "Reverse Fringe????" I know this style also came in suede & exotic leather with fringes as featured on the Gwyneth ads. TIA for your help!



Oh, yes! That suede bag was gorgeous!!! 

I would like some closeups (as always! ) But it looks very promising from that pic!


----------



## J.E

redkid67 said:


> Hello, experts:
> 
> I just got my hands on this older Tod's from the 90s and have some doubts about it.
> 
> It again has the blank back of the zipper head. The interior zippered pocket is also lined with beige leather (or like). I'd like to ask for your expert opinion.
> 
> I am having trouble uploading pictures since they are more than the size limit allowed on the forum, so I am including a link to them.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/35929052@N06/sets/72157623279412192/show/
> 
> TIA!
> Red



Ill let LT bag lady help you with that one, as i am not too familiar with older Tod´s bags..


----------



## J.E

edit


----------



## J.E

TDL said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here. This bag got buried in my closet for months and I just discovered it after hours of spring cleaning. I bought it some time last year but I never really got to know its name. I vaguely remember the SA calling it "Reverse Fringe????" I know this style also came in suede & exotic leather with fringes as featured on the Gwyneth ads. TIA for your help!



oh, sorry i didnt read properly. Is it the name you want help with?


----------



## TDL

J.E said:


> oh, sorry i didnt read properly. Is it the name you want help with?


 
Yes, J.E... I was just asking for the name.  I bought this from a Tod's boutique last year. Would you by any chance know what it is? Much appreciated!


----------



## EvaRobyn

Hi ladies, 

Please assist to authenticate this bag. TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-leather-ha...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04959579


----------



## espirit718

Hi Ladies,

Can someone please help me authenticate this Tods tote?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...47771&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3586wt_1167

Thanks!


----------



## Patt13

Newbie here, so I hope I'm doing this right. 

Is this a real Tod's?  If so, what kind?

Thanks so much for any information!


----------



## mibolsa

Hi, may I get this bag authenticated- I am not familiar with this style.  I have also included additional pictures I requested from the seller.

Item name Tods Leather Handbag
Listing  number 300394877909
seller la2000
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300394877909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ohfoos

Hi I was wondering if someone can authenticate these ballerina dees for me. Thanks so much!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160403574589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ohfoos

Hi, if someone can authenticate this pair of shoes for me that would very much appreciated!  TIA!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...853730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

ohfoos said:


> Hi, if someone can authenticate this pair of shoes for me that would very much appreciated!  TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...853730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


 

LT Bag Lady -- where are you????  I hope you are well!


----------



## yen_kiat

pls help to authenticate.


----------



## kroquet

shih_tzu_lover said:


> LT Bag Lady -- where are you???? I hope you are well!


 

She is well, but has left the forum.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sbelle

^^Ethel, I followed you!  We miss LT Bag Lady.


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

kroquet said:


> She is well, but has left the forum.:cry::cry::cry:


 

Thank you Kroquet. I'm so glad to hear that LT is ok, but I'm sorry and shocked to hear that she is no longer involved in the forum.:cry:

I will try to pm her --- maybe she still checks her messages.

What a loss for tPF, the BV subforum, and especially the Tod's subforum... I don't think we have any other Tod's authenticators! Not much activity on the Tod's subforum since LT left either...


----------



## Camarillo

Item Name: TODS PASHMY BAULETTO NYLON/LEATHER MEDIA BAG 
Listing Number: -----
Seller ID: artexfashion
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-PASHMY-BAU...H_Handbags?hash=item335a18b47c#ht_7287wt_1165


----------



## Camarillo

Item Name: NEW TOD'S PASHMY CHAMPAGNE LUNA SMALL HOBO BAG 
Listing Number: ------
Seller ID: artexfashion
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-PASHMY...H_Handbags?hash=item335a1c068b#ht_7147wt_1165


----------



## Camarillo

Item Name: NIB TOD'S GOMMINI NUBUCK LEATHER DRIVING SHOES 
Listing Number: ------
Seller ID: artexfashion
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-TODS-GOMMIN...en_s_Shoes?hash=item335a34fa7d#ht_4921wt_1252


----------



## Camarillo

Item Name: NIB TOD'S WOMEN'S BROWN SUEDE SHOES LOAFERS 
Listing Number: ------
Seller ID: artexfashion
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-TODS-WOMENS...en_s_Shoes?hash=item5639862b09#ht_5357wt_1165


----------



## wt880014

^I'm missing LT Bag Lady too.!!! She was so knowledgeable and helpful!!! I just started to learn about Tods!


----------



## dancingirl

Hi,

Please help with this one:
Name: Tods D Bag White
Seller:bgolferwoman
Item No: 280457594462
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-D-Bag-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414c93465e

Thanks heaps !!!


----------



## kbalag

dancingirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help with this one:
> Name: Tods D Bag White
> Seller:bgolferwoman
> Item No: 280457594462
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tods-D-Bag-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414c93465e
> 
> Thanks heaps !!!


 
I own several of this style of Tod's, so I am familiar with this item. It is authentic.


----------



## kbalag

Camarillo said:


> Item Name: TODS PASHMY BAULETTO NYLON/LEATHER MEDIA BAG
> Listing Number: -----
> Seller ID: artexfashion
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-PASHMY-BAU...H_Handbags?hash=item335a18b47c#ht_7287wt_1165


 
I own several Tod's shoes and bags, including some Pashmy bags and driving shoes. All of the items that you listed are authentic, as evidenced by the interior markings, exterior stamps, and hardware.


----------



## kbalag

yen_kiat said:


> pls help to authenticate.


 
It looks good, but can you provide photos of any interior stamping and hardware?


----------



## kroquet

Please authenticate

Tod's Mocasino Tote in black

Seller:   lasvegasdistributers
Item # 150414303900
Link    http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-Tods-Mocasin...tZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?var=&hash=item68c642c12b


Thanks!!!


----------



## kbalag

kroquet said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Tod's Mocasino Tote in black
> 
> Seller: lasvegasdistributers
> Item # 150414303900
> Link http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-Tods-Mocasin...tZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?var=&hash=item68c642c12b
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
Can you ask the seller for photos that show the interior markings/stamping and hardware?


----------



## sdkitty

Oh!  so sorry to hear that.
I noticed she had gone quiet and figured maybe she was in Ireland.



kroquet said:


> She is well, but has left the forum.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## adechg

I am really, really new to Tod's, and I would appreciate the experts' help in authenticating this. Thanks!

Seller: Private seller
Item No : N/A
Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...line/7359-wts-tods-white-leather-handbag.html


----------



## lyndysf

Could someone please authenticate the following Tod's bag:

Name:  Envelope Shopper Large Tote Bag
Seller:  wardrobe-ltd
Item #:  320488518344
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320488518344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## starburst22

Hi, I received this Tod's purse as a gift a couple years ago and never used it so am trying to sell on ebay.  I was asked to prove authenticity, and not sure to go about doing it.  Can anyone here let me know if it is or not? The auction end in about 13 hours! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230437037996&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## njland

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110496181793&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I love how it looks.  Has anyone seen this bag before?  Does it look authentic?  Thanks.


----------



## kbalag

adechg said:


> I am really, really new to Tod's, and I would appreciate the experts' help in authenticating this. Thanks!
> 
> Seller: Private seller
> Item No : N/A
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-lo...line/7359-wts-tods-white-leather-handbag.html


 
It looks good, but can you obtain photos of any interior stamping?


----------



## Fantasy

I love this bag. Please help me to authenticate. Thanks lots. 

TOD'S TOOK MULTI POCKET MULTITASCHE BAG SATCHEL NWT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390090715785&fromMakeTrack=true

and this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Tods-leat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9ecd1177


----------



## Fantasy

Hi, need help in authenticating this too. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170451040820&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## cremebrulle18

Hi

I just received this tote; bought this online from ideeli.com
I am suspicious coz the leather isn't sturdy and not soft. There's also smell of fake bag's leather.

the name of the bag is North South Tote
Color: Dark Beige

I own 3 Tod's and all are very sturdy compared to this - but I don't know...

Can the experst authenticate this please?

Thank you


----------



## cremebrulle18

Fantasy said:


> Hi, need help in authenticating this too. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170451040820&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


hi

i have a similar bag - but camel and sling bag.
i think you should ask for more picts of the leather; it should looks soft and shiny. ask for pict of the backside of the bag where there's a big leather part without pockets etc.


i bought mine in the tods boutique in indonesia; so no doubt about authenticity.

how to post pict on the reply? i can send you pict of mine


----------



## cremebrulle18

hi fantasy,

i figured to post the pict of my auth tods on the new post; hope this helps


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! I would appreciate help in authenticating this bag I picked up tonight. There is stuff that looks OK, but others that raise questions. Mainly, the back of the zipper is not marked Lampo. 

IF it is real, what is it called please?

thanks in advance for anmy assistance!


----------



## aimee0474

more photos:


----------



## mdlcal28

*Can someone authenticate this quick! Remember a picture is worth a thousand words, ESPECIALLY if you dont speak Italian!*

*Item Name: Borsa Tods (its in Italian!)*
*Listing Number: *160414322317
*Seller name or ID: manuela4618*
*Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=160414322317.html*


----------



## Ballettmaus

Name: Tod's Miky Nomade (I think)
Seller: milkie2005
Item #: 230456076187
Link : http://cgi.ebay.de/Tods-tolle-Handt...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item35a840a79b

Hello, I'm new to Tod's.  I looked around abit, and I see that Nomade bags seem to come in two sizes (medium and large), but this bag in question is smaller.  Is this authentic?  I really like the color ...  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## magister

I do not know much about TOD'S, so if someone can help with authentication and possible an ID, that would be great.  This bag is not currently for sale anywhere.  Thanks


This is coated canvas

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod6.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod8.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ianna/tod9.jpg


----------



## Melora

Ballettmaus said:


> Name: Tod's Miky Nomade (I think)
> Seller: milkie2005
> Item #: 230456076187
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.de/Tods-tolle-Handt...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item35a840a79b
> 
> Hello, I'm new to Tod's.  I looked around abit, and I see that Nomade bags seem to come in two sizes (medium and large), but this bag in question is smaller.  Is this authentic?  I really like the color ...  Any help will be appreciated.




Unfortunately I am not a Tods expert at all. I have no idea where they are all hidden here on tPF. :wondering 
It is possible that the Miky Nomade came in three sizes. I have the media. The grande is a kind of shopper. But I've seen this smaller one some time ago in another ebay auction.

If you look at http://www.wardow.com/store/tods:.:7.html you can see three Miky Nomade Media bags in white, ocher and black. Although they are alle named "media" the black one is smaller than the other two. That's a bit confusing. 


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## magister

I know next to nothing about TOD'S and would appreciate authentication and an ID if possible. This is coated canvas and measures about 11.5 X 8 X 7 with handle drop of 6 inches total and the adjustable canvas strap. This bag is not for sale on any auction website so seller ID and such are available. Thanks!


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod10.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod1-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod12.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod13.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod15.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod16.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod18.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod19.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod2-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod3-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod4-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod5-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod6-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod7-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod8-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod9-1.jpg


----------



## Melora

[FONT=&quot]@ magister:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sorry, but the only thing I know is that this style with the zipper on top is called the G-Bag East-West style which is in coated canvas not available in the US.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]But really, I am not the right person to answer you. I don't posess a G-Bag. Here are many who have G-Bags in the North-South style and tPF-user ayshaa has some lovely East-West G-Bags. Look her thread from 8th July 2009 _"Tod's E/W G-bags!". http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/tods-e-w-g-bags-482663.html_[/FONT]

Or look what user swan1 had written: http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/lovin-your-g-bag-472212.html


----------



## Luxetveritas

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Signed-TODS...H_Handbags?hash=item4ceec625eb#ht_6563wt_827]

Item Name: NEW Signed TODS Canvas CROSS BODY Messenger BAG HANDBAG
Listing number:330421454773
Seller name or ID: hottercooler
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Signed-TODS-Canvas-CROSS-BODY-Messenger-BAG-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ330423477739QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceec625eb#ht_6563wt_827ViewItemVersion&item=330421454773&view=all&tid=0[/url]

Comments: Recently purchased on ebay and it has just shipped, so I haven't receive it yet and am worried I have been duped.  Because of the lack of indication from where it is shipping, and the shipper's name, I am thinking it is coming from Asia, which worries me.  And is from a powerseller, which worries me (who has THAT many designer purses?!)
The same purse was re-listed in the store, but with a higher starting price than what I purchased it for.  The official Tod's site does not have this bag, or this fabric, but it only has the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, so that could be why.

Thank you so much! (I do NOT want to be a supporter of purchasing fake goods)

Update: I am not sure why the link isn't working for others, it still works on mine.  I have changed the link to the new listing of the same item I purchased. Sorry, I tried but was unable to put the photos directly into this post.


----------



## italianbaglady

The listing is not there anymore. You can always return your purchase if you are not satisfied. You can open a case on eBay.
Good Luck!


----------



## Luxetveritas

thank you! I changed the link, it should work!


----------



## bee17779

Hi,

Can someone help to authentic this TOD's bag on eBay?

Item Name:***CELEB-FAVE!***HUGE TODS/TOD'S "RESTYLING" D-BAG!!!
Listing number:290423712500
Seller name or ID:simonesato
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/CELEB-FAVE-HUGE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439e9a2af4

Thank you very much!


----------



## Gerry

Well, I admit that I am not the ultimate expert on 
Tod's authenticity but any seller with that much feedback isn't going to jeopardize such a successful career. I know that fact would make me feel very confident.


----------



## Sally565

Please authentify this bag for me:

Item Name: Tod's rounded D-Bag
Listing number:130334755430
Seller name or ID: Joi-Moi-Foi
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130334755430&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you in advance


----------



## shoulderdusters

Item Name: Tod's T Bag Media Tote black NWT $1575 Saks
Listing Number: 180497425022
Seller name or ID: meanandliberty
Working link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180497425022&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lynnzlq

hi, i just bought a tod's bag on ebay,  pls help to authenticate. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150435585654&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:SG:1123

the below is the description of the bag given by the seller
Beautiful, Authentic very dark blue messenger PASHMY bag by TODS! 
Measures approx 14 in. wide x 12 in. tall x 3 in. deep. 
Descriptions
Shiny silver hardware stamped TODS. 
Adjustable long leather strap currently with 15 in. drop, lobster clasp can be changed to carry bag across chest messenger style. 
Three various sized front zipper pockets with leather and TODS stamped silver stud pulls. 
Inside is lined and has 2 front pockets, a
back zippered pocket with the T emblem stamped leather pull and is stamped TODS MADE IN ITALY GENUINE LEATHER with a serial no. 


greatly appreciate the fast reply!
thanks!


----------



## lynnzlq

kbalag said:


> It looks good, but can you obtain photos of any interior stamping?


 
hi Kbalag,

hi, i just bought a tod's bag on ebay, pls help to authenticate. 
cos i never seen tod's pashmy bag with silver hardware. it's in gold right? but the seller said this model was quite a old model, prob 2-3 yrs ago. is it true? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....EOIBSA:SG:1123

the below is the description of the bag given by the seller
Beautiful, Authentic very dark blue messenger PASHMY bag by TODS! 
Measures approx 14 in. wide x 12 in. tall x 3 in. deep. 
Descriptions
Shiny silver hardware stamped TODS. 
Adjustable long leather strap currently with 15 in. drop, lobster clasp can be changed to carry bag across chest messenger style. 
Three various sized front zipper pockets with leather and TODS stamped silver stud pulls. 
Inside is lined and has 2 front pockets, a
back zippered pocket with the T emblem stamped leather pull and is stamped TODS MADE IN ITALY GENUINE LEATHER with a serial no. 


greatly appreciate the fast reply!
thanks


----------



## lynnzlq

hi anyone knows abt the Modaqueen selling tod's bag.  are they authentic?

http://www.modaqueen.com/tod-s-pashmy-luna-piccola-bag-grey.html

thanks, lynnzlq


----------



## englz

the bag looks beautiful, but the hardware is brass not silver. also in the tag for the outlet the name of the bag is spelled incorrectly.  messanger big? 

Hope I got for format correct.  Thanks!!

*Item Name: 
Listing number:*120557539086
* Seller name or ID: **anniesuniqueaccessories** 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120557539086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*TOD'S XL CALF SKIN SOFTY MESSENGER  BAG
*​*BEAUTIFUL SPRING COLOR
*​*100%  AUTHENTIC TOD'S PURCHASED BY ME AT A TOD'S RETAIL LOCATION. AS A  PLATINUM POWERSELLER, 5-STAR FEEDBACK IS EVERYTHING TO ME. AS SUCH,  RETURNS ARE ALWAYS GLADLY ACCEPTED. PLEASE READ MY FABULOUS FEEDBACK AND  BID WITH CONFIDENCE. PLEASE KNOW THAT I KEEP ALL RECEIPTS IN ORDER TO  VERIFY AUTHENTICITY*​

*FEATURES*


Gorgeous,  Ultra Soft Purple Calf Skin Leather....Beautiful!

Dual  Braided Leather Handle with "Tod's" Engraved Hardware

Ruching on  Sides of Bag with "Tod's" Engraved Toggles

Tod's  Leather Logo on Front of Bag

Hardware Loops on Side of Bag Engraved with  "Tod's"

Huge  Interior Fully Lined in Tod's Signature Logo

Interior  Zip Compartment

Interior  Multifunction Compartments

Made in Italy

$1,850 MSRP

Measures  20" x 12" with an 18" Drop
Condition: New with Tags​[/FONT]


----------



## tatertot

englz said:


> the bag looks beautiful, but the hardware is brass not silver. also in the tag for the outlet the name of the bag is spelled incorrectly.  messanger big?
> 
> Hope I got for format correct.  Thanks!!
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:*120557539086
> * Seller name or ID: **anniesuniqueaccessories**
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120557539086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
> 
> 
> This is authentic and they were available at the outlets and also on Gilt Group recently. The hardware is pale gold, not brass though.
> *[/FONT]


----------



## ChaBaGucci

I hope somebody can help me with this lovely G bag. This seller has sold several Tods, her feedback is 100% and as far as I can see the bag looks good. But I,m not an expert on G bags so if anyone could help I would be very happy.

item name : Tods messenger
listing nr   ;  250619985331
seller        ; sahnerolle 50
link          ; http://cgi.ebay.nl/TOD-S-TODS-Orig-...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item3a5a1d7db3 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## samantha-c

Hi!
Please help!

Name: Tod's Maroon Pebbled Leather Seamed Tote Handbag
Item code : 220599974797
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Maroon-Pebb...ht_4016wt_1022
Seller: edropoff

Thank you!


----------



## LKD

hope this is the right place... i'D be really grateful for help 

*Item Name: *HOGAN Silver Trainers Brand New RRP:  £215 AUTHENTIC
* Listing number: *110529712998
* Seller name or ID:  **sohail_rehman*
* Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HOGAN-Silver-...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19bc159366
Comments:

**Item Name: *HOGAN Brown Trainers Brand New RRP:  £190 AUTHENTIC
* Listing number: *110529710447
* Seller name or ID: **sohail_rehman*
* Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HOGAN-Brown-T...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19bc15896f
Comments:*


----------



## Gerry

Without knowing the seller it's hard to guess their reputation. The photos are stock. I would ask for a separate snapshot of some certain part of the shoe to validate that they have the shoe and it's condition. All 4 of their auctions are for new Hogan shoes....maybe they work there. Email the seller,ask questions and look for polite and informative answers, in my opinion.


----------



## Angel Wish

Hi my brother got this from ebay. Kindly authenticate it!

Item: Tod's Hand Bag Pashmy Tracolla Media, GREY
Style: XDWADBB1301S2A0850
Seller: Premium Outlet Division




















Thanks!


----------



## Angel Wish

More pictures here

Item: Tod's Hand Bag Pashmy Tracolla Media, GREY
Style: XDWADBB1301S2A0850
Seller: Premium Outlet Division


----------



## apfb

Item Name: Tod's Kate Lavoro Boston in camel deerskin
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: modaqueen.com
Working Link:  http://www.modaqueen.com/jptobobagca.html
Comments: 
I just got this bag from modaqueen.com on Friday 5/14/10. Then I read about all of the posts on the forum saying that this web retailer sells all fakes.

Below are photos of details from the bag. Please help me to authenticate this.

The exterior pockets and the interior pocket all have Lampo zippers. However, the main compartment's metal double zipper is made by YKK and not by Lampo.

The engraving on the left lower corner of the interior pocket says, "genuine leather 15" and on the right lower corner of the same pocket says "made in Italy AP."

Overall, this bag looks authentic to my amateur eyes. The two questionable details are the YKK double zipper of the main compartment and the leather engraving on the interior zip pocket's left lower corner with only two digits. 

I just tried for 30 min to upload the photos, but I keep on getting error messages, "failed to upload."

I also tried to cut and paste the photos directly into this message, but they're not showing.

APFB


----------



## Angel Wish

apfb said:


> Item Name: Tod's Kate Lavoro Boston in camel deerskin
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: modaqueen.com
> Working Link: http://www.modaqueen.com/jptobobagca.html
> Comments:
> I just got this bag from modaqueen.com on Friday 5/14/10. Then I read about all of the posts on the forum saying that this web retailer sells all fakes.
> 
> Below are photos of details from the bag. Please help me to authenticate this.
> 
> The exterior pockets and the interior pocket all have Lampo zippers. However, the main compartment's metal double zipper is made by YKK and not by Lampo.
> 
> The engraving on the left lower corner of the interior pocket says, "genuine leather 15" and on the right lower corner of the same pocket says "made in Italy AP."
> 
> Overall, this bag looks authentic to my amateur eyes. The two questionable details are the YKK double zipper of the main compartment and the leather engraving on the interior zip pocket's left lower corner with only two digits.
> 
> I just tried for 30 min to upload the photos, but I keep on getting error messages, "failed to upload."
> 
> I also tried to cut and paste the photos directly into this message, but they're not showing.
> 
> APFB


 
I've heard negative feedback abt modaqueen selling fakes too, esp Prada

You can check this out

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/MODAQUEEN.aspx

I was almost taken in by their stuff too but luckily a fren tipped me off abt them!


----------



## apfb

I authenticated the Kate Lavoro Boston handbag purchased from Modaqueen at a Tod's store. It's unfortunate that there are so many posts about Modaqueen selling replicas. I'm not sure what's going on, but from my own experience with Modaqueen-- they were fast, responsive, and sold me an authentic Tod's bag. In fact, when I asked Modaqueen about the authenticity issue, they said that they were telling all of their customers to get the authenticity verified at the designer's own boutiques.


----------



## juzluvpink

Item Name: BRAND NEW ! TOD'S ICONIC D-STYLING TAN COLOR SHOPPING MEDIA
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: theatticplace
Working Link: http://www.theatticplace.com/product_view.php?category_id=124&product_id=1992

Thanks!


----------



## lynnzlq

lynnzlq said:


> hi Kbalag,
> 
> hi, i just bought a tod's bag on ebay, pls help to authenticate.
> cos i never seen tod's pashmy bag with silver hardware. it's in gold right? but the seller said this model was quite a old model, prob 2-3 yrs ago. is it true?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....EOIBSA:SG:1123
> 
> the below is the description of the bag given by the seller
> Beautiful, Authentic very dark blue messenger PASHMY bag by TODS!
> Measures approx 14 in. wide x 12 in. tall x 3 in. deep.
> Descriptions
> Shiny silver hardware stamped TODS.
> Adjustable long leather strap currently with 15 in. drop, lobster clasp can be changed to carry bag across chest messenger style.
> Three various sized front zipper pockets with leather and TODS stamped silver stud pulls.
> Inside is lined and has 2 front pockets, a
> back zippered pocket with the T emblem stamped leather pull and is stamped TODS MADE IN ITALY GENUINE LEATHER with a serial no.
> 
> 
> greatly appreciate the fast reply!
> thanks


 
hi can someone reply mine?  thanks, lynn


----------



## lynnzlq

lynnzlq said:


> hi Kbalag,
> 
> hi, i just bought a tod's bag on ebay, pls help to authenticate.
> cos i never seen tod's pashmy bag with silver hardware. it's in gold right? but the seller said this model was quite a old model, prob 2-3 yrs ago. is it true?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....EOIBSA:SG:1123
> 
> the below is the description of the bag given by the seller
> Beautiful, Authentic very dark blue messenger PASHMY bag by TODS!
> Measures approx 14 in. wide x 12 in. tall x 3 in. deep.
> Descriptions
> Shiny silver hardware stamped TODS.
> Adjustable long leather strap currently with 15 in. drop, lobster clasp can be changed to carry bag across chest messenger style.
> Three various sized front zipper pockets with leather and TODS stamped silver stud pulls.
> Inside is lined and has 2 front pockets, a
> back zippered pocket with the T emblem stamped leather pull and is stamped TODS MADE IN ITALY GENUINE LEATHER with a serial no.
> 
> 
> greatly appreciate the fast reply!
> thanks


 

hi can someone reply mine? thanks, Lynn

the ebay seller : *stuff_cutie*


----------



## yen_kiat

juzluvpink said:


> Item Name: BRAND NEW ! TOD'S ICONIC D-STYLING TAN COLOR SHOPPING MEDIA
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: theatticplace
> Working Link: http://www.theatticplace.com/product_view.php?category_id=124&product_id=1992
> 
> Thanks!



The stuff at this consigement store are authentic but it tend to be over priced for pre-used items.


----------



## juzluvpink

yen_kiat said:


> The stuff at this consigement store are authentic but it tend to be over priced for pre-used items.



Hi, thanks! That's because they are stated in SGd not USD.

Thank you so much


----------



## apfb

Interior zip pocket. Leather embossed on R lower corner says, "made in Italy AP," and on L lower corner says "genuine leather 15"



Close-up of handle's hardware with Tod's engraving on metal.



Front of bag with top double zipper made by YKK. No Tod's engraving on the metal tips of the leather pulltabs.



Close-up of interior zip pocket with Lampo zipper and T and lion's head profile embossed on both sides of the leather pulltab.



Close-up of exterior button pocket's hardward with Tod's engraved on button and snap.

The Tod's Store salesperson said that rarely the Lampo zippers fail and are replaced by a YKK zipper. Therefore, the rare Tod's bag will have YKK zippers AND Lampo zippers. They also said that the serial number for this bag was on both the R and the L lower corners of the inner zip pocket. Therefore, Modaqueen sold me an authentic Tod's handbag according to the Tod's Store.


----------



## colk

Item Name: NWT TOD'S WHITE MIKY NOMADE PEBBLED LEATHER PURSE BAG
Listing number:290438593804
Seller name or ID: anniesuniqueaccessories  
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290438593804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: something seems off to me in the pics.

The bid end soon, so hope someone could authenticate for me.  TIA!


----------



## Couture Coco

Hi
I would really appreciate any input on this. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOGAN-TODS-BLACK...item4aa1547eeb

It has a striped lining and I saw another one also in black, same style but it has a plain beige lining, there is no stitching on the fastening strap and the dimensions are an inch bigger than this one. It does have the wings on top of the O on the dust bag and on the label inside the bag though.
Which is real?

THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE!


----------



## jburgh

colk said:


> Item Name: NWT TOD'S WHITE MIKY NOMADE PEBBLED LEATHER PURSE BAG
> Listing number:290438593804
> Seller name or ID: anniesuniqueaccessories
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290438593804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: something seems off to me in the pics.
> 
> The bid end soon, so hope someone could authenticate for me.  TIA!



I agree, something seems off.  Then there is the tag that totally mispells the name of the bag. The auction ended, but I would stay away from this one if relisted, my gut feeling is not good.


----------



## cherryjelloxo

Item Name: Tod's Handbag - Dark Brown, Silver Closures
Listing number:230478727700
Seller name or ID: smillalove
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230478727700&_trkparms=tab=Watching#ht_7203wt_1061
Comments: NO bids- so that worries me...

The bid ends soon- if somebody could help me, thanks!!


----------



## louch

A goldmine of GORGEOUS Tod's bags on Yoogi's Closet at the moment :

Orange leather shopping media Paro Bag.  Like New $625
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-orange-leather-paro-shopping-media-bag.aspx

Beige Softy Media Bag (Love this) Like New $895
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-beige-leather-softy-media-bag.aspx

Brown Leather T Bag Tote Like New $785
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-brown-leather-t-bag-tote-bag.aspx

Cognac Mini Alligator D Bag (amazing)  New $1750
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-cognac-alligator-classic-mini-d-bag.aspx

There are others - these are just my favourites.  Someone get a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## louch

louch said:


> A goldmine of GORGEOUS Tod's bags on Yoogi's Closet at the moment :
> 
> Orange leather shopping media Paro Bag. Like New $625
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-orange-leather-paro-shopping-media-bag.aspx
> 
> Beige Softy Media Bag (Love this) Like New $895
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-beige-leather-softy-media-bag.aspx
> 
> Brown Leather T Bag Tote Like New $785
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-brown-leather-t-bag-tote-bag.aspx
> 
> Cognac Mini Alligator D Bag (amazing) New $1750
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-cognac-alligator-classic-mini-d-bag.aspx
> 
> There are others - these are just my favourites. Someone get a gorgeous bag!!


 
Sorry - I obviously was half asleep when I put this in - will move it to the "steals and deals" thread...


----------



## hsinilin

Please help me authenticate this handbag. Thank you

Item name: Tod's G Bag

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1397/p1010188pu.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/634/p1010187n.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4351/p1010186d.jpg
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/677/p1010185a.jpg
http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8628/p1010173t.jpg
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8480/p1010170ko.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6766/p1010169g.jpg
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8641/p1010191jz.jpg


----------



## plushay

please authenticate this tod's bag please 
http://cgi.ebay.com.my/Authentic-Ge...tDomain_207&hash=item3f0070ffbf#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## pit_bull

*Item Name: **AUTH BEAUTIFUL TODS  LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG LARGE*


* Listing number:*180520433592
* Seller name or ID: **leoraf4*
* Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BEAUTIFUL-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07db37b8
Comments: Is it real - I've been burnt many times on ebay so I thought you might be able to help.

Thanks
*


----------



## pit_bull

As to the post above re the Tod's Bag ebay listing:
Item Name: AUTH BEAUTIFUL TODS LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG LARGE
Listing number:180520433592
Seller name or ID: leoraf4
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BEAUTIFUL-T...item2a07db37b8

I realize this is an older bag.  Anyone have any idea what year it was released?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pit_bull

See post below.  Image didn't work in this post.


----------



## pit_bull

I know this is an older Tod's bag, Anyone know what year it was released?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180520433592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

(Please scroll down)

Thanks


----------



## tanyy328

can someone please authenticate the products?
seller claim 100% original but I hope to verify against it.

http://www.ampmfashion.com/jptoladcates.html
http://www.ampmfashion.com/jp316.html

thank you


----------



## robynchoi

Hi. Can any one please help authenticate this bag?


----------



## pit_bull

robynchoi said:


> Hi. Can any one please help authenticate this bag?



Sorry I can't help you with authenticity, but that is one BEAUTIFUL bag.


----------



## mcam

Item Name: Auth. TOD'S Black Leather Shoulder Handbag Tote Dustbag
Listing number: 170500785590
Seller name or ID: linda*s***stuff
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-TODS-Black...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b2a385b6
Comments: My boyfriend, bless him,  told me he bid (and won) this bag for my birthday 6/26 as a surprise. I'm not too familiar with Tod's and very scared of eBay!  I just wanted to see if anyone can tell this is a blatant fake by the provided pictures. I will post more detailed pictures once the bag comes in.

Thank you!


----------



## sweetiepapetey

Hello. I hope I am posting this in the correct location - I posted here because I know that Hogan is an offshoot of Tod's. If I should post it in the general authentication forum, please advise and I'll do that. Thanks.


Item Name: Auth Hogan Pewter Leather Fringe Satchel Bag Handbag
Listing number: 380236899291
Seller name or ID:  linda*s***stuff
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...99291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6363wt_1137
Comments: I did not win this bag, but had some interest in it. I have been stalking the Hogan fringed bag for several years, and would like to know some of the authenticity tips. I notice that this bag does not have the 4 "feet" on the bottom that most Hogan shoppers have, and I am not sure whether the fringed bag had those feet. Also, this bag has 3 layers of fringe. I have seen others (in lighter metallics and suede) that have 2 longer layers of fringe. 

Authentic bag? Or no? 

TIA.


----------



## pit_bull

Did Tod's ever ship purses in a dust cover that was tan with brown printing?  Is this an older version of the current brown with mustard colored printing?


----------



## pit_bull

Here's the questionable dust cover - is it an older version or is it fake?
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=6542&pictureid=60506
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=6542&pictureid=60505


----------



## Gerry

I have bought from and also, had Linda list items for me on Ebay. I feel very certain that she wouldn't list something as authentic if it wasn't.


----------



## drspock7

Item Name: blue tods g bag HTF
seller name: bellabinkys
Listing number: 110552859654
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110552859654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments:
i have anothe tods bag and "tods" is engraved on all hardware and loops. this g bag looks authentic to me but the buckles do not have tods engraved on it so i would like to make sure. thank you


----------



## Rebecca B.

Item Name: tod's G-Bag easy sacca (Correct me if I'm wrong)
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID:nannapas siambrandname
Working Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1124213&highlight=tod's

Comments: Please ignore other listed items in this thread. I'm just looking for the Blue canvas Tod's tote. TIA.


----------



## joyce_lhk

Hi all 

Can please help me to authentic this bag plsss. 







Please wait
Image not available


----------



## shoeba

*Item Name:* Tod's White Pony Shoulder Bag?
*Listing number:* 59-01 or 58-01 ?
*Seller name or ID: * Beauty
*Working Link:* http://sieraden-tassen-uiterlijk.ma...KKxrNg/7hq7EasrQFGiXQX47o+Pjws7Kfj+4VB4M&df=1
*Comments: * Anyone who can help me out? Real or fake? It's on the Dutch version of Ebay.


----------



## timepiece

Hi everyone!

can anybody help me identify authentic this Tod's bag* TOD'S BARCHE CANVAS/LEATHER LOGO HANBAG TOTE*?


----------



## timepiece

Hi ms. LT bag lady,

can you please authenticate the pixs of Tod's bag i posted?


----------



## kbalag

timepiece said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> can anybody help me identify authentic this Tod's bag* TOD'S BARCHE CANVAS/LEATHER LOGO HANBAG TOTE*?


 
That is a Michael Roberts for Tod's Paro bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

timepiece said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> can anybody help me identify authentic this Tod's bag* TOD'S BARCHE CANVAS/LEATHER LOGO HANBAG TOTE*?


 


timepiece said:


> Hi ms. LT bag lady,
> 
> can you please authenticate the pixs of Tod's bag i posted?


 
Bag pictured is authentic.


----------



## Purrrfect

*Item Name:*JP.TODS LADY "D" WHITE TEXTURED MED LEATHER TOTE NWT
*Listing number:* 180531404279
*Seller name or ID:*  caldwell1621
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180531404279&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*Comments:  * Hi ladies, can you please tell me if this bag is auth? 

 I do not know anything about Tod's, But I like this bag.  

Is this* exact syle* still avail in stores?

Thank you


----------



## LT bag lady

Purrrfect said:


> *Item Name:*JP.TODS LADY "D" WHITE TEXTURED MED LEATHER TOTE NWT
> *Listing number:* 180531404279
> *Seller name or ID:* caldwell1621
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180531404279&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *Comments: *Hi ladies, can you please tell me if this bag is auth?
> 
> I do not know anything about Tod's, But I like this bag.
> 
> Is this* exact syle* still avail in stores?
> 
> Thank you


I would not buy from a seller who uses stock photos, you want to see the actual bag they are selling!
Price is insane, this bag is available at the outlets for about $500, call around to the TODS outlets.


----------



## Purrrfect

LT bag lady said:


> I would not buy from a seller who uses stock photos, you want to see the actual bag they are selling!
> Price is insane, this bag is available at the outlets for about $500, call around to the TODS outlets.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## jpnocom

Item Name: Tod's D Bag in Bronze Patent
Listing number: NONE
Seller name or ID: Bought at a bazaar
Working Link: NONE
Comments: I already bought the bag, so I just took pictures of it for help with authentication... I really hope i wasnt duped! :S
here are the pictures..

http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy38/jpnocom/Tods/

Hope you can tell me if it's authentic or not.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Hi Tod's ladies

I usually lurk over at Prada but I was browsing and saw this and wonder if there's a snowball's chance in hell that it's authentic???

HUGE BLACK LEATHER BAG BY TOD'S!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110575566624

Seller:  fashionistafiesta
Item No:  110575566624

Thanks so much for any help


----------



## kcdee0527

name: TODS shoulder bag
seller: isaac_lukas ebay.ph
number:250694825055
link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-TODS-S...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5e93745f

authentic?
wats d name of this bag?


----------



## LT bag lady

kcdee0527 said:


> name: TODS shoulder bag
> seller: isaac_lukas ebay.ph
> number:250694825055
> link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-TODS-S...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5e93745f
> 
> authentic?
> wats d name of this bag?


 Roxy Pashmy Messenger, authentic.  Bag is from F/W 2006.


----------



## salemgizmo

is this bag authentic? please help ladies. TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-Pashmy...s=63&clkid=5721285323578459420#ht_2495wt_1139


----------



## chanel_lovver

Hello!  I won this Tods on an online auction site and the bag is on it's way to me now.  I was wondering if it is authentic and what the style name/year produced is?  Thanks for any help you can provide.  This will be my first Tod's and I've been reading up on how to clean suede.  I got a great deal due to the wear.


----------



## happymark

Hi Tod's ladies,
I got this Tod's from my friend. Before I listed it, I need your help to authenticate it. 
Any input are appreciated. TIA~~~


----------



## happymark

Here are more pictures.

Thank you very much.....


----------



## dred

I know Yoox generally sells authentic stuff, but can someone authenticate this for me. It bugs me that they dont have the style name, why does it just say Large Leather bag - 
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/TOD'S/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45136539QS/sts/sr_women80


----------



## dred

I know Yoox generally sells authentic stuff, but can someone tell me what the item/style name is . It bugs me that it just says Large Leather bag - 
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/TOD&#3...sts/sr_women80

Or is it a fake?  :wondering


----------



## happymark

I am new to Tod's, but I ordered some items from Yoox. 
They don't sell knockoffs.


----------



## dred

I finally recieved the bag from Yoox, can someone please authenticate this for me? 

Item Name: Large Leather Bag on Yoox, but I think its the D-bag media???
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: Yoox
Working Link: http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/TOD'S/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45136539QS/sts/sr_women80
Comments: 

Pics here - http://picasaweb.google.com/107138795721942654954/Tods?authkey=Gv1sRgCI6cx_ufxNmp0wE#


----------



## dred

Bag delivered. I believe its a D Bag because one of the hardware says so. Please see pics here and can anyone identify what exact style is, and if it authentic

http://picasaweb.google.com/107138795721942654954/Tods?authkey=Gv1sRgCI6cx_ufxNmp0wE&feat=directlink


----------



## jasic8

can someone pls authenticate this tods bag

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230529272922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks


----------



## bagpunk

hi all i am a visitor here at the tods forum. i wonder if i can ask for your expert help on this dokt bag please? thank you all beforehand!!! 

Item Name: Tod's Tods Dokt doctor handbag tote satchel purse
Item Number: 260670735780
Seller ID: mengyingzou
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Tods-Dokt-d...03883993409432

THANK YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## bagpunk

anyone.....? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Twiggy731

Hi, I believe this bag is authentic but would like an expert opinion.  Does anyone know much about it such as the style or perhaps year?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Melora

Twiggy731 said:


> ...Does anyone know much about it such as the style or perhaps year?  Thanks so much.


 
This bag in exactly that colour is shown in my Tod's look book. This style is the Venghé Bag. Unfortunately there's no year mentioned. I believe it's from 2005.


----------



## marthagwest

Please authenticate this:

Item Name: **NWT** RARE TOD'S PASHMY LEATHER HOBO BAG**NEW**
Listing number: 270644469294
Seller name or ID: ab7168
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-RARE-TODS-P...294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f03aade2e
Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## kispest

Hello evereyone. Can you authenticate these Tod's shoes for me please? Pics are really clear.

http://completeimageserve.bhfo.com/Gallery.aspx?sku=076370050

Thanks


----------



## donnam

*Seller info*

*Member id **printonitnow* 

Please tell me if this is real and a good deal, thanks. 995.


----------



## floodette

I just got a restyled d-bag from 2005 (it has little charm saying 2005 d-bag) and would like to verify:
1. The bag is not lined
2. The zipper says TOD'S and is made from golden metal like the one in the pull with Lampo in scripted letters underneath
3. The handles are not stiched to the body of the bag, but are attached by a kind of golden screw

The craftmanship and quality are excellent, but I just wonder if anyone can chip in whether it sounds like normal.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## floodette

I also did not see the genuine leather and made in italy, but maybe they've been erased by wear?


----------



## floodette




----------



## jburgh

floodette said:


> I just got a restyled d-bag from 2005 (it has little charm saying 2005 d-bag) and would like to verify:
> 1. The bag is not lined
> 2. The zipper says TOD'S and is made from golden metal like the one in the pull with Lampo in scripted letters underneath
> 3. The handles are not stiched to the body of the bag, but are attached by a kind of golden screw
> 
> The craftmanship and quality are excellent, but I just wonder if anyone can chip in whether it sounds like normal.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



We will need to see detailed pictures of all these things, as well as views of the whole bag from the front, back, sides, bottom, and inside views.  Thank you.


----------



## jas_ger82

Hi ladies,
Can anyone help to authentic this bag?

Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130439683970&_trksid=p2761.l1259

Model: TOD'S G-BAG EASY SACCA MEDIA BAG/TOTE

Thanks babe


----------



## floodette

floodette said:


> I just got a restyled d-bag from 2005 (it has little charm saying 2005 d-bag) and would like to verify:
> 1. The bag is not lined
> 2. The zipper says TOD'S and is made from golden metal like the one in the pull with Lampo in scripted letters underneath
> 3. The handles are not stiched to the body of the bag, but are attached by a kind of golden screw
> 
> The craftmanship and quality are excellent, but I just wonder if anyone can chip in whether it sounds like normal.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Below are the pictures, sorry for the blurred picture.

Front side






Charms: other 2 on the other side of the bag only say TOD'S. The bag charm has 2005 on one side and D-BAG the other side





Close up tods logo inside and gold plated zip pull





Inside





Inside - no genuine leather or made in italy on this side. Erased by wear?





Close up of zip pull n tods embossed.





Can someone help me authenticate it? Thank you!


----------



## gurkan68

Hi!

Could someone please help me to authenticate this one?
Seller:luxgroup
Name:NWT New Tods Black Mini Pashmy Cubotto Bag 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-New-Tods-Bl...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255cbbf727

TIA


----------



## lvberrie

Hi

Can someone help on this ?

Name: G-BAG SACCA TRACOLLA LEATHER HOBO
Link: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=6628


----------



## Starrwoman0

I bought item 320608351226 on eBay, listed as New With Out Tags. The seller's ID is ruefrex.  I paid for it on Oct. 31, 2010 and it just arrived. The listing said: "Tod's 'Lady D' handbag in camel. Never been used, and as close to mint as you can get. No dust bag but it does come with the leather strap." 

There also was this question and answer: 
"Q: hello Is it real tod's handbags or imitation? 
A: It's authentic. It belonged to a friend of mine who is a Tod's freak!" 

It looked fine in the photos, and the seller had 100% positive feedback (not that many though) but when it arrived today it was clear that it was made from vinyl. The seller states he accepts no returns. I have emailed him with a request to return the purse, but no response yet.

I don't know if it's possible to receive authentication after the fact, but here are some photos - note the off-center interior logo!:


----------



## Starrwoman0

I just bought item 320608351226 on eBay, listed as New With Out Tags. The seller's ID is ruefrex.  I paid for it on Oct. 31, 2010 and it just arrived. The listing said: "Tod's 'Lady D' handbag in camel. Never been used, and as close to mint as you can get. No dust bag but it does come with the leather strap." 

There also was this question and answer: 
"Q: hello Is it real tod's handbags or imitation? 
A: It's authentic. It belonged to a friend of mine who is a Tod's freak!" 

It looked fine in the photos, and the seller had 100% positive feedback (not that many though) but when it arrived today it was clear that it was made from vinyl. The seller states he accepts no returns. I have emailed him with a request to return the purse, but no response yet.

I don't know if it's possible to receive authentication after the fact, but here are some photos - note the off-center interior logo!:


----------



## Maedi

*starrwoman*- I am not an authenticator but here is some input. 
To me, this seems to be the original D-bag made of vaschetta leather. I have one that is just like it. The leather, the inside and outside are like my bag which I purchased 2003 in a Tod's boutique. This bag here is in exceptional condition. What makes you think this bag is vinyl? 
I hope this helps and you can enjoy this beauty.


----------



## Chararin

Hi Ladies,

Item Name: AUTH TOD'S Blue G-Bag Easy Sacca Media Tote Bag Handbag
Listing number: 380282584176
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff 
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_7201wt_1139
Comments:I just bought the Tod's G Bag from Ebay from trustworthy seller, but I really have a doubt after I scrutinize all pictures of the bag. No doubt about the seller but human error could happen. So I really help from you ladies who have exactly the same bag or other colors could tell me if this bag is real or fake.

Thank you very much in advance and really appreciate. I paid already.

Chararin


----------



## Gerry

Why do you doubt it? It looks good to me. I have the navy blue but I know it was made in this color and mine looks similar. Even the lining looks just like mine.


----------



## Chararin

OMG! Gerry, thank you so much, 

I was so nervous, so today, I spent the whole day try to find out, I even gone to Tod's shop this afternoon.  I can just sleep like a log tonight.

Also thank you to Silvercloud for helping spotting the differences of the bags, the bag is real 



Gerry said:


> Why do you doubt it? It looks good to me. I have the navy blue but I know it was made in this color and mine looks similar. Even the lining looks just like mine.


----------



## Starrwoman0

Maedi said:


> *starrwoman*- I am not an authenticator but here is some input.
> To me, this seems to be the original D-bag made of vaschetta leather. I have one that is just like it. The leather, the inside and outside are like my bag which I purchased 2003 in a Tod's boutique. This bag here is in exceptional condition. What makes you think this bag is vinyl?
> I hope this helps and you can enjoy this beauty.



Hi Maedi - thanks for your comments. I found, via this forum, a Tod's directory from Kaycee Studios (I have corresponded with her and she said I might use this information) on eBay yesterday. After reading it and taking photos of my bag I feel it is definitely fake...This is from her guide:

ZIPPERS
&#8232;Tod's bags that have zippers will have them in a silver finish and the underside of the zipper pull has the word "Lampo". Older Tod's bags have this written in a sort of script (see photo below of camel bag). The black bag has a copy zipper with the "Lampo" in block print as well as a "Made in Italy" label. Handbags currently available in Tod's boutiques also have the "Lampo" in a slightly different script with a zig-zag lightning bolt shape under the name.

Purse I bought - block letters

FEET
&#8232;If the bag has metal feet, they should also have screws that go all the way through the bottom leather and be visible from the interior of the bag. In the photos shown, the black one does not have the screws, where the red one does.

Bag I bought - no feet

LOGO
&#8232;Each bag has a Tod's logo embossed on the interior above or below the pocket, and sometimes on the exterior as well. 

Bag I bought - two off-center logos.

Here are some comparison photos...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30080149@N04/sets/72157625202554883/


----------



## Starrwoman0

Well, all the time spent on research, after the fact of buying a fake D bag, paid off! After looking at the comparison photos and write-up I put together, the eBay seller agreed they had been mistaken about the authenticity of the purse and was going to refund my money! Persistence pays!


----------



## Maedi

Wow,* Starrwoman* - you have done great research. This is a fascinating result and I'll have to study the comparison pictures. I am so glad you are getting your money back.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Please tell me these are authentic? 

This will be my birthday present if it is....I am very nervous to even post it here! I need this bag badly!!!! I am ashamed to admit I have zero handbags right now! 

Also, can anyone tell me which is the better deal and newer style? I am assuming #2 is newer?

1.seller:taprohm
item# 110609030432

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Restyled-D...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c0cfdd20

2. Bonanzle seller: irinster
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/irinster/items/NEW_NWT_AUTHENTIC_TODS_TOD_S_RESTYLED_MEDIA_D_BAG__1395


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

One more, please authenticate and ID 

seller:
Trcrown
#360317796463
http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-TODS-BLACK-S...463?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e49d406f

Thanks!


----------



## floodette

Can someone help authenticate my bag in p 63? I am quite sure it's authentic but the lampo zipper is in gold color not silver.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Anyone here?


----------



## thehandbagmaven

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7Rt2Pac%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

what color is the interior supposed to be?  i thought it is brown (choc brown) not light brown.  i believe this bag to be not authentic as the topstitching is white and should be brown.

anyone with input please help me.  thank you in advance.


----------



## coconutsboston

Can anyone authenticate these 2 bags?  Thanks in advance!

Seller: laylaweb
Item #:  330498228233
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Miky-Zip-M...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf33ac009

Seller:  nikki2sons
Item #:  290500001704
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-TODS-Micky...704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a3263fa8


----------



## coconutsboston

One more:

Seller:  tiptopl
Item #: 110613150056
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-TODS-TAN-LEA...613150056?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19c10eb968


----------



## LT bag lady

coconutsboston said:


> Can anyone authenticate these 2 bags? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Seller: laylaweb
> Item #: 330498228233
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Miky-Zip-M...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf33ac009
> 
> 
> Need close up pictues of the inside embossing, back of the zipper, metal embossing and bottom of the bag.
> 
> 
> Seller: nikki2sons
> Item #: 290500001704
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-TODS-Micky...704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a3263fa8


 
Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

coconutsboston said:


> One more:
> 
> Seller: tiptopl
> Item #: 110613150056
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-TODS-TAN-LEA...613150056?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19c10eb968


 
Need clear pictures as requested above.


----------



## tkc3689

Hi everyone.
I just purchased a Tod's bag from a local consignment store (paid $360 hopefully an ok deal) I was just wondering if someone could authenticate this bag for me?  I don't know the name of the line.  If my photos aren't working please let me know.  Thanks so much.  (I'm a first time buyer   )

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i478/tkc3689/


----------



## tkc3689

Is anyone able to authenticate for me?  I purchased at a second hand store and would like to return the bag if it is not authentic.  Thanks so much


----------



## jburgh

tkc3689 said:


> Is anyone able to authenticate for me?  I purchased at a second hand store and would like to return the bag if it is not authentic.  Thanks so much



The pictures are very blurry.  Can you use the macro lens feature to get some clean close-up of all logos and zipper head/pull?


----------



## tkc3689

Sure.  Thanks so much.  I'll do it tomorrow morning


----------



## sioelvis

hi, bought this clutch on eBay and would like to give it as a Christmas gift for my wife. kindly appreciate if anyone could tell me if its real authentic.

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190473430511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks a lot


----------



## LT bag lady

tkc3689 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I just purchased a Tod's bag from a local consignment store (paid $360 hopefully an ok deal) I was just wondering if someone could authenticate this bag for me? I don't know the name of the line. If my photos aren't working please let me know. Thanks so much. (I'm a first time buyer  )
> 
> http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i478/tkc3689/


Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## LT bag lady

sioelvis said:


> hi, bought this clutch on eBay and would like to give it as a Christmas gift for my wife. kindly appreciate if anyone could tell me if its real authentic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190473430511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot


Authentic!  How sweet, she will love it!


----------



## sioelvis

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! How sweet, she will love it!


 


Thank you, appreciated. I am so worried. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Loveauthentic

Please help anyone kindly to authentic this Tods bag for my sister gift, 

Tod's Turquoise Tan Clutch Handbag Purse Shoulder Bag
Seller  : 1dreamcloset
Item #: 190429302063
Link    : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Pias0TjKWu4CfsQ6Sg%3D&viewitem=#ht_1326wt_705

Comment: I received this Tods bag at home , bought it on ebay, I just want to make sure if this Tods bag is 100% authentic so I can give this bag as a present to my sister,

Thank you so much for kind help


----------



## LT bag lady

Loveauthentic said:


> Please help anyone kindly to authentic this Tods bag for my sister gift,
> 
> Tod's Turquoise Tan Clutch Handbag Purse Shoulder Bag
> Seller : 1dreamcloset
> Item #: 190429302063
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Pias0TjKWu4CfsQ6Sg%3D&viewitem=#ht_1326wt_705
> 
> Comment: I received this Tods bag at home , bought it on ebay, I just want to make sure if this Tods bag is 100% authentic so I can give this bag as a present to my sister,
> 
> Thank you so much for kind help


Authentic!


----------



## floodette

Hello, can someone help me to authenticate it?

Repaste from previous page, below are the pictures, sorry for the blurred picture.

Front side






Charms: other 2 on the other side of the bag only say TOD'S. The bag charm has 2005 on one side and D-BAG the other side





Close up tods logo inside and gold plated zip pull





Inside





Inside - no genuine leather or made in italy on this side. Erased by wear?





Close up of zip pull n tods embossed.






It's a restyled d-bag from 2005 (it has little charm saying 2005 d-bag) and would like to verify:
1. The bag is not lined
2. The zipper says TOD'S and is made from golden metal like the one in the pull with Lampo in scripted letters underneath
3. The handles are not stiched to the body of the bag, but are attached by a kind of golden screw

The craftmanship and quality are excellent, but I just wonder if anyone can chip in whether it sounds like normal.

Thanks in advance. Ur opinion is highly appreciated.


----------



## floodette

Front side





Charms: other 2 on the other side of the bag only say TOD'S. The bag charm has 2005 on one side and D-BAG the other side





Close up tods logo inside and gold plated zip pull





Inside





Inside - no genuine leather or made in italy on this side. Erased by wear?





Close up of zip pull n tods embossed.


----------



## Loveauthentic

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much LT bag lady...
Now I can show it to my friends with pride


----------



## Pantalaimon25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110623589850&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT

Hi, I'd like to know if this bag is authentic, if anyone knows the name and original price I'd love to know that also. I've already asked and the seller is relisting and they wan't $400 for the bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

floodette said:


> Front side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charms: other 2 on the other side of the bag only say TOD'S. The bag charm has 2005 on one side and D-BAG the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up tods logo inside and gold plated zip pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside - no genuine leather or made in italy on this side. Erased by wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of zip pull n tods embossed.


 
Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Pantalaimon25 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110623589850&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT
> 
> Hi, I'd like to know if this bag is authentic, if anyone knows the name and original price I'd love to know that also. I've already asked and the seller is relisting and they wan't $400 for the bag.


Authentic TODS d bag, original retail was from 900 to 1495 depending on the size and year sold.


----------



## dyyong

hello ladies, please help me with my 1st Tod's!!!!!!!!! TIA

http://s836.photobucket.com/albums/zz290/bagaholic37/


----------



## dyyong

I googled around this thread and I am having a very bad feeling that the D-Restyling that I posted is FAKE 
The so call serial number is stamped but is not straight, the back of the zipper pull is blank   
I am hating this, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE someone to confirm my suspision? (post above #985)


----------



## layd3k

Women's Tod's Degas Ballerina Flats - White 41 11 NIB
Seller : modchikstuff
Item #: 130454433205
Link : http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130454433205#ht_4751wt_989

NOTE: CANT BELIEVE THE PRICE I GOT THESE AT! I NEVER HAD THEM AUTHENTICATED BEFORE BUT WOULD LIKE TO MAKE SURE THEY ARE THE REAL DEAL BEFORE I SUBMIT MY PAYMENT! TIA:d


----------



## floodette

Thanks a lot, LT! You erase the doubt that's been hanging in my heart for months. It's a great Xmas news for me.

Merry Xmas!!


----------



## koninginbeatrix

Hello!

I've found this bag in a 2hand shop and I have really no clue about Tods.
The leather and stitching looks proffessional, but it's quite old or very well worn? Or look real bags even after very much using not like this?

The clasp at the middle of the handle is a little bit coloured with no name. The other clasps say Tods.
The tag in the bag doesn't have an inscription at the back and the zippull eather.

If you need anything, I'm happy to help!

Thanks and have a nice Christmas!!


----------



## koninginbeatrix

And two more!


----------



## santha

I think it's fake as the zipper inside looks like nylon to me.....


----------



## koninginbeatrix

Ok, I think it's too, is that a way to see it?


----------



## LT bag lady

dyyong said:


> hello ladies, please help me with my 1st Tod's!!!!!!!!! TIA
> 
> http://s836.photobucket.com/albums/zz290/bagaholic37/


 I don't like the look of this bag, sloppy finishing work and the embossing doesn't look good.  I cannot say this bag is authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

layd3k said:


> Women's Tod's Degas Ballerina Flats - White 41 11 NIB
> Seller : modchikstuff
> Item #: 130454433205
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130454433205#ht_4751wt_989
> 
> NOTE: CANT BELIEVE THE PRICE I GOT THESE AT! I NEVER HAD THEM AUTHENTICATED BEFORE BUT WOULD LIKE TO MAKE SURE THEY ARE THE REAL DEAL BEFORE I SUBMIT MY PAYMENT! TIA:d


Authentic, I have these in black, love these shoes!  Enjoy!


----------



## LT bag lady

koninginbeatrix said:


> hello!
> 
> I've found this bag in a 2hand shop and i have really no clue about tods.
> The leather and stitching looks proffessional, but it's quite old or very well worn? Or look real bags even after very much using not like this?
> 
> The clasp at the middle of the handle is a little bit coloured with no name. The other clasps say tods.
> The tag in the bag doesn't have an inscription at the back and the zippull eather.
> 
> If you need anything, i'm happy to help!
> 
> Thanks and have a nice christmas!!


Fake, TODS never made this style among many other details. Hope you can get a refund.


----------



## koninginbeatrix

LT bag lady said:


> Fake, TODS never made this style among many other details. Hope you can get a refund.


 

Ok, thanks!!!
It's no problem, I paid not much for it so it was a guess.
I've never seen a Tod's bag before (except during windowshopping), so I had no idea.

Have a nice christmas!


----------



## justwatchin

Hi. Can some authenticate this? Thanks

Item Name: Tods G-line Easy E/W Piccola
Listing number: 110626143988
Seller name or ID: zarsmonkey
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-G-line-Eas...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c1d4fef4
Comments:


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Item Name: N/A
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: N/A
Working Link: N/A
Comments:  My mom got this bag as a gift from a friend.  It looked kinda weird to me.  Please authenticate, experts.


----------



## LT bag lady

ulikeymahpurze? said:


> Item Name: N/A
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: N/A
> Working Link: N/A
> Comments: My mom got this bag as a gift from a friend. It looked kinda weird to me. Please authenticate, experts.


 Fake.


----------



## koninginbeatrix

Hi,

I found this bag on a dutch site.
Will you yake a look if this style has ever made?
I have my doubts about TOD'S at the front.
If it's not ok, I don't have to ask more pics.
Thanks!

http://link.marktplaats.nl/403666001


----------



## LT bag lady

koninginbeatrix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this bag on a dutch site.
> Will you yake a look if this style has ever made?
> I have my doubts about TOD'S at the front.
> If it's not ok, I don't have to ask more pics.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/403666001


 
Never seen this style before, if I could see pictures of the inside I could give a firm opinion, but I am leaning heavily towards fake.


----------



## Masuko

ulikeymahpurze? said:


> Item Name: N/A
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: N/A
> Working Link: N/A
> Comments:  My mom got this bag as a gift from a friend.  It looked kinda weird to me.  Please authenticate, experts.






Fake.


----------



## koninginbeatrix

LT bag lady said:


> Never seen this style before, if I could see pictures of the inside I could give a firm opinion, but I am leaning heavily towards fake.


 

Ok! I will ask for more pics! Thanks!


----------



## helen464

I was given this bag as a present and I'm not sure its real as there is nothing on the back of the zipper... Please could someone authenticate it for me.

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/helen464/Bag/


----------



## LT bag lady

helen464 said:


> I was given this bag as a present and I'm not sure its real as there is nothing on the back of the zipper... Please could someone authenticate it for me.
> 
> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/helen464/Bag/


Authentic


----------



## jburgh

Thank you LT, for helping out in this thread....much appreciated!


----------



## helen464

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Thanks


----------



## whispery_shadow

ulikeymahpurze? said:


> Item Name: N/A
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: N/A
> Working Link: N/A
> Comments:  My mom got this bag as a gift from a friend.  It looked kinda weird to me.  Please authenticate, experts.



Your mums friend had good intentions but this bag is very very fake.
i work in a tod's oulet and i deal with tod's bags and shoes everyday and i can tell you this one is 100% fake...sorry


----------



## redsoledshoes

Hello fellow Tod lovers, I'm new to this site please can you reassure me this is genuine, it was bought on Ebay at a steal with bag, box and carrier. thanks : )

Item Name: genuine Tods handbag
Listing number: 320622626973
Seller name or ID: Member ID clairer39 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320622626973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## whispery_shadow

redsoledshoes said:


> Hello fellow Tod lovers, I'm new to this site please can you reassure me this is genuine, it was bought on Ebay at a steal with bag, box and carrier. thanks : )
> 
> Item Name: genuine Tods handbag
> Listing number: 320622626973
> Seller name or ID: Member ID clairer39
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320622626973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




Hi there,unfortunately the pictures are not that good for me to be sure,it does seem authentic,the leather looks quite soft and sturdy like an original bag.but some things seem a bit strange.the price of the bag (very very cheap)and the fact the seller said she bought in in new old street,there isn't a tod's store in there  plus im surprise that the seller still has one of the orange carrier bag and everything lol.in my opinion is a original one but only further pictures would be able to tell.good luck though


----------



## whispery_shadow

helen464 said:


> I was given this bag as a present and I'm not sure its real as there is nothing on the back of the zipper... Please could someone authenticate it for me.
> 
> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j72/helen464/Bag/




not 100% sure but i'm not happy with that bag.the liner is very strange.tod's bag liner are usually a tick material in one dark colour (light beige or white depending on the bag) but none of them have the word tod's printed on them,even the bags with a more flimsy liner (usually the pashmina)don't have the tod's logo printed everywhere.the zipper doesn't look right,different colour from the bag,plus nothing on the back of it,very unusual.it could be from the pictures but the stitching looks a different from the main body of the bag compared to the sides and zipper pulls.the care card seems a bit fake too.sorry but to me,not authentic.


----------



## whispery_shadow

justwatchin said:


> Hi. Can some authenticate this? Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Tods G-line Easy E/W Piccola
> Listing number: 110626143988
> Seller name or ID: zarsmonkey
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-G-line-Eas...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c1d4fef4
> Comments:




seems like the real deal,they are on sale now in the tod's oulet in the uk


----------



## whispery_shadow

dyyong said:


> hello ladies, please help me with my 1st Tod's!!!!!!!!! TIA
> 
> http://s836.photobucket.com/albums/zz290/bagaholic37/




i would say it's fake,sorry  the logo on (and the made in italy +genuine leather) the inside of the bag is painted and not like printed on the leather,like it's been carved on the leather.liner that say's tod's,not real.for me it's a fake


----------



## beauxsacs

What do you think?  Thanks in advance for your help!

http://picasaweb.google.com/1183626...CLmBlbCL482q7wE#slideshow/5560399578148637554


----------



## bargnshoppr

hi- i'm new at this and hoping for some guidance...i sell on ebay and i've never done designer purses but I have this one and i wondered if it was real.(never even heard of this name -Hogan ?) ...i'm wary of doing something wrong and messing up my feedback numbers (currently 100%) . If i post some pics here, can someone tell me if it's real?


----------



## bargnshoppr

My seller name is: bargnhuntr2003
There is no item number because I want to see if its real before I sell it.
Here are the links I have for it:
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358496_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358441_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358194_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358383_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358101_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358148_o.jpg

Hope someone can help...thanks in advance.

The zipper tag on the front of purse also has the Hogan logo embossed,too, but I just can't get a clear pic of it....


----------



## tjlin2566

Please authenticate this tod's bag, please.
Item: 
TOD'S Dark Blue Leather Handbag 


Listing number: 
Seller: 
Link
Comments: 

Hi
Sorry, I can not find the ebay info. anymore.
Could someone please tell me about this bag?
This is mine. I bought a while ago from Ebay. The owner said it was purchased from outlet. It is in perfect condition.
Thank you!!

http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/...view=slideshow


----------



## LT bag lady

beauxsacs said:


> What do you think? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/1183626...CLmBlbCL482q7wE#slideshow/5560399578148637554


 Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Please authenticate this tod's bag, please.
> Item:
> TOD'S Dark Blue Leather Handbag
> 
> 
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link
> Comments:
> 
> Hi
> Sorry, I can not find the ebay info. anymore.
> Could someone please tell me about this bag?
> This is mine. I bought a while ago from Ebay. The owner said it was purchased from outlet. It is in perfect condition.
> Thank you!!
> 
> http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/...view=slideshow


Need to see pictures, that link isn't working.


----------



## tjlin2566

LT bag lady said:


> Need to see pictures, that link isn't working.



Ms. Lt Bag Lady,
  Sorry for the link.
 Could you try this link again?

http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/dark blue tods/?albumview=slideshow

Thanks a lot.


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Ms. Lt Bag Lady,
> Sorry for the link.
> Could you try this link again?
> 
> http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/dark blue tods/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Authentic older style from 90's.  Enjoy!


----------



## whispery_shadow

bargnshoppr said:


> My seller name is: bargnhuntr2003
> There is no item number because I want to see if its real before I sell it.
> Here are the links I have for it:
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358496_o.jpg
> 
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358441_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358194_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358383_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358101_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/2/1/4/3/6/webimg/441358148_o.jpg
> 
> Hope someone can help...thanks in advance.
> 
> The zipper tag on the front of purse also has the Hogan logo embossed,too, but I just can't get a clear pic of it....




hi there,hogan was bought over by tod's.mostly hand made,but very good quality leather still.sometimes some items are made in romania so the price becomes cheaper too.now very famous in the uk,but massive in italy,more famous than tod's because the style they use its trendier and more for the younger generation.it has become like an icon for the younger ones,meaning that if you have something from hogan you belong to a higher class in society (lame lol).anyway you bag does seem genuine so go for it,but you probably wont be able to sell it for a very high price in the uk like a tods one would.


----------



## starprism_7

Can u help me on this bag?


Originally Posted by ulikeymahpurze?  
Item Name: Tods small t-bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: Base-shaper
Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/base_...c_TODS_Leather_Small_Tote_Bag_unique_24679724
Comments: no dustbag. A bitconcern of tods leather texture as it is a bit different from the other t bags i saw.


----------



## LT bag lady

starprism_7 said:


> Can u help me on this bag?
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by ulikeymahpurze?
> Item Name: Tods small t-bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: Base-shaper
> Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/base_...c_TODS_Leather_Small_Tote_Bag_unique_24679724
> Comments: no dustbag. A bitconcern of tods leather texture as it is a bit different from the other t bags i saw.


 
Authentic.  Price is very high considering the condition of the bag, JMHO.


----------



## Fallentc

Item Name: Bauletto D Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: N/A
Working Link: N/A

Comments: 

Mom looking to buy this from a friend in hk. Need to know if this is real or fake. The friend said it is used, but condition is NEW. 

How much do you think we should ask to pay for it?


----------



## LT bag lady

Fallentc said:


> Item Name: Bauletto D Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: N/A
> Working Link: N/A
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Mom looking to buy this from a friend in hk. Need to know if this is real or fake. The friend said it is used, but condition is NEW.
> 
> How much do you think we should ask to pay for it?


Authentic.


----------



## koninginbeatrix

Hi, can you help me with this one? 

AUTHENTIC TOD'S LEATHER HAND/SHOULDER BAG 
270695998854
yan-val
http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270695998854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I have some extra pics.
Thanks!


----------



## koninginbeatrix

And some other:


----------



## LT bag lady

koninginbeatrix said:


> Hi, can you help me with this one?
> 
> AUTHENTIC TOD'S LEATHER HAND/SHOULDER BAG
> 270695998854
> yan-val
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270695998854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I have some extra pics.
> Thanks!


 Fake.


----------



## yuchinghsu

Could someone help to authenticate this Tod's bag?

NEW TOD'S MEDIA RESTYLING D BAG - NAVY BLUE 
item number:270700411845
seller ID:ab7168
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-MEDIA-...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07007bc5

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## yuchinghsu

Could someone please help to authenticate this Tod's bag? Thank you

TOD'S GBAG SCRIPT GRAND Brown Leather Flap Bag
item number:350432833324
seller ID: atlantichome 
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350432833324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## k0k0m0

Pls help me authenticate this tod's bauletto bag. TIN!
*
Item Name:Authentic Tods Gray Pashmy Bauletto bag python leather**

Listing number:* 250768347828

* Seller name or ID: *my4angels05

* Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250768347828

Comments:*


----------



## tjlin2566

Item1: 
Tods Pebble Gr Leather White Purse Bag Doctor Satchel

Listing number: 390285360152
Seller: mysweetjoey 100%
Link http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/black tods/?albumview=slideshow


Item2: 

TODS D BAG BLACK WITH SILVER HARDWARE 

Listing number: 120671246721
Seller: happysunshine10 90%
Link http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/black tods/?albumview=slideshow

Comments:  
I got these two bags from Ebay recently.
I am not familiar with Tods handbags at all. They do have very nice craftsmanship.
Could someone check this bag for me , please?
Thanks a lot. Have a good weekend!


----------



## tjlin2566

tjlin2566 said:


> Item1:
> Tods Pebble Gr Leather White Purse Bag Doctor Satchel
> 
> Listing number: 390285360152
> Seller: mysweetjoey 100%
> Link http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/black tods/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> 
> Item2:
> 
> TODS D BAG BLACK WITH SILVER HARDWARE
> 
> Listing number: 120671246721
> Seller: happysunshine10 90%
> Link http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/white tods/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> Comments:
> I got these two bags from Ebay recently.
> I am not familiar with Tods handbags at all. They do have very nice craftsmanship.
> Could someone check this bag for me , please?
> Thanks a lot. Have a good weekend!



Hi Sorry! The previous thread has two same links.

The White Tods Link:
http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/white tods/?albumview=slideshow

The Black Tods Links:
http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/black tods/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi Sorry! The previous thread has two same links.
> 
> The White Tods Link:
> http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/white tods/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> The Black Tods Links:
> http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee471/tjlin2566/black tods/?albumview=slideshow


 
Both are authentic, enjoy!


----------



## tjlin2566

LT bag lady said:


> Both are authentic, enjoy!


Wow! You are fast.
It makes me so happy. 
Thank you so so much.


----------



## mimi_laroche

Hi! I'm new here and I can't create a thread yet. I just bought this Ivy Sacca on Bluefly (my first purchase on BF and first Tod's) and would like to know if it's authentic. After reading all the horror stories about BF, now I'm doubting if the purse is real.

http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly...ia-shoulder-bag/cat20434/312191501/detail.fly

Thanks so much!


----------



## jburgh

mimi_laroche said:


> Hi! I'm new here and I can't create a thread yet. I just bought this Ivy Sacca on Bluefly (my first purchase on BF and first Tod's) and would like to know if it's authentic. After reading all the horror stories about BF, now I'm doubting if the purse is real.
> 
> http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly...ia-shoulder-bag/cat20434/312191501/detail.fly
> 
> Thanks so much!



mimi - the Bluefly pictures look good.  When the bag arrives, please take lots of pictures and post them here.  It is best if you attach them to the post.


----------



## mimi_laroche

jburgh said:


> mimi - the Bluefly pictures look good.  When the bag arrives, please take lots of pictures and post them here.  It is best if you attach them to the post.



Thanks jburgh! I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## crouner

Item Name: TOD'S Blue Leather Bauletto D. Bag Tote Purse Navy

Listing number:160540933698

Seller name or ID: FASHIONPHILE 

Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160540933698&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Is this the medio or piccolo size?  Authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## mimi_laroche

Hello,

Here are the pics of the Ivy Sacca Media Purse that I bought on Bluefly. Please authenticate. The underside of the zipper has script lampo on it.

Thanks, Mimi


----------



## Raeikino

Hi, Can anyone help me to authentic?


----------



## LT bag lady

crouner said:


> Item Name: TOD'S Blue Leather Bauletto D. Bag Tote Purse Navy
> 
> Listing number:160540933698
> 
> Seller name or ID: FASHIONPHILE
> 
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160540933698&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Is this the medio or piccolo size? Authentic?
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic!  Great color and great bag!


----------



## LT bag lady

mimi_laroche said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are the pics of the Ivy Sacca Media Purse that I bought on Bluefly. Please authenticate. The underside of the zipper has script lampo on it.
> 
> Thanks, Mimi


Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

Raeikino said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me to authentic?


Authentic!   Another great style and color!


----------



## mimi_laroche

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!



Thanks LT Bag Lady!


----------



## crouner

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  Great color and great bag!



Thanks, LT bag lady!  Do you think this is the medium or smaller size?


----------



## Raeikino

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  Another great style and color!


 
Thank you so much, LT bag lady! I'm so happy to hear that.


----------



## mdmgreen

mimi_laroche said:


> Thanks LT Bag Lady!



Make it 2 thanks to LT Bag Lady. I got exactly the same bag from Bluefly.


----------



## luxecravings

Hi, New to the forum. 

Just found this cute mini tote on ebay. The seller is not sure if it is authentic.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300524293209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Seller id: *midatlantic99

*The listing has several clear pictures.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## jkn1319

Hi, I wanted to follow up on another member's request to authenticate the bag below...thanks so much! 

Could someone help to authenticate this Tod's bag?

NEW TOD'S MEDIA RESTYLING D BAG - NAVY BLUE 
item number:270700411845
seller ID:ab7168
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-MEDIA-R...item3f07007bc5

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Melora

luxecravings said:


> Hi, New to the forum.
> 
> Just found this cute mini tote on ebay. The seller is not sure if it is authentic.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300524293209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Seller id: *midatlantic99
> 
> *The listing has several clear pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.



Fake!


----------



## mibolsa

Item Name: Authentic Tod's G Bag Easy Sacca Mini Black Purse $625
item number:170601977200
seller ID:addicted*couture
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170601977200&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hoping to get an opinion from the Tods queen Lt Lady-
Trying to figure this out-  I have a few g-bags but none have a metal plate- they are a couple years old but I don't recall seeing this in some new bags I looked at.  Is this possibly new styling for new models or just the mini??

TIA!
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...gi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-MEDIA-R...item3f07007bc5


----------



## LT bag lady

luxecravings said:


> Hi, New to the forum.
> 
> Just found this cute mini tote on ebay. The seller is not sure if it is authentic.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300524293209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Seller id: *midatlantic99*
> 
> The listing has several clear pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.


 
Fake, without a doubt.


----------



## LT bag lady

jkn1319 said:


> Hi, I wanted to follow up on another member's request to authenticate the bag below...thanks so much!
> 
> Could someone help to authenticate this Tod's bag?
> 
> NEW TOD'S MEDIA RESTYLING D BAG - NAVY BLUE
> item number:270700411845
> seller ID:ab7168
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-MEDIA-R...item3f07007bc5
> 
> Thank you very much!!!


Listing is gone but I know this seller sells Authentic.  One of my favorite seller on eBay, I've purchased many TODS & Bottega bags from this seller and they have arrived in pristine/new condition and always authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

mibolsa said:


> Item Name: Authentic Tod's G Bag Easy Sacca Mini Black Purse $625
> item number:170601977200
> seller ID:addicted*couture
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170601977200&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hoping to get an opinion from the Tods queen Lt Lady-
> Trying to figure this out- I have a few g-bags but none have a metal plate- they are a couple years old but I don't recall seeing this in some new bags I looked at. Is this possibly new styling for new models or just the mini??
> 
> TIA!


Would love to see more detailed pictures to give an opinion.  I don't see any red flags.  I have the metal plate on my g-bag , i like it!


----------



## jkn1319

Originally Posted by jkn1319 View Post
Hi, I wanted to follow up on another member's request to authenticate the bag below...thanks so much!

Could someone help to authenticate this Tod's bag?

NEW TOD'S MEDIA RESTYLING D BAG - NAVY BLUE
item number:270700411845
seller ID:ab7168
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-MEDIA-R...item3f07007bc5

Thank you very much!!!
Listing is gone but I know this seller sells Authentic. One of my favorite seller on eBay, I've purchased many TODS & Bottega bags from this seller and they have arrived in pristine/new condition and always authentic! 

Thank you so much for getting back to me. I actually purchased it and didn't really have any qualms, she has great feedback and bag seemed very consistent with other Tod's bags I own, but I noted the first inquiry from another member was still outstanding, so I just thought I should be safe and check. The seller has been really great to work with!


----------



## mibolsa

LT bag lady said:


> Would love to see more detailed pictures to give an opinion.  I don't see any red flags.  I have the metal plate on my g-bag , i like it!



Thank you!


----------



## rosysue

Hi, could someone help me to authenticate this tod's:

New! JP TODS Lady "D" Large Texture Leather Tote Camel
item number:270707689822
seller ID:brands_palace
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ZcgZx%2FKciaGiAGYA%3D&viewitem=#ht_6463wt_905

Thank you so much!


----------



## rosysue

rosysue said:


> Hi, could someone help me to authenticate this tod's:
> 
> New! JP TODS Lady "D" Large Texture Leather Tote Camel
> item number:270707689822
> seller ID:brands_palace
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ZcgZx%2FKciaGiAGYA%3D&viewitem=#ht_6463wt_905
> 
> Thank you so much!



I just asked the seller, who says that the zipper has no "Lampo" underside, and there is no id no. on the authenticity card (actually she said it's a leather care card), would it be a fake? but the leather does look great, I'm confused.


----------



## rosysue

rosysue said:


> I just asked the seller, who says that the zipper has no "Lampo" underside, and there is no id no. on the authenticity card (actually she said it's a leather care card), would it be a fake? but the leather does look great, I'm confused.



Should "Genuine leather" and "Made in italy" logo be printed or embossed on the leather inside? Thank you very much.


----------



## LT bag lady

rosysue said:


> Hi, could someone help me to authenticate this tod's:
> 
> New! JP TODS Lady "D" Large Texture Leather Tote Camel
> item number:270707689822
> seller ID:brands_palace
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ZcgZx%2FKciaGiAGYA%3D&viewitem=#ht_6463wt_905
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic!  Sorry I took so long, its tax season .


----------



## LT bag lady

rosysue said:


> I just asked the seller, who says that the zipper has no "Lampo" underside, and there is no id no. on the authenticity card (actually she said it's a leather care card), would it be a fake? but the leather does look great, I'm confused.


 Yes, should say Made in Italy and genuine leather on the opposite side.  Check closely, it is sometime difficult to see in some colors.


----------



## LT bag lady

rosysue said:


> I just asked the seller, who says that the zipper has no "Lampo" underside, and there is no id no. on the authenticity card (actually she said it's a leather care card), would it be a fake? but the leather does look great, I'm confused.


 
TODS come with a care care, that is correct.


----------



## rosysue

LT bag lady said:


> TODS come with a care care, that is correct.



Thank you so much! This is the link of another Tod's D-bag from the same seller, as you can see, the "Tod's" logo inside is printed rather than embossed on the leather, and the number just follow the "made in italy", not "genuine leather". While I have seen another D-bag with the logo embossed in the interior, and the number follows " Genuine Leather". Here is the link to that bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_14224wt_1139
Does anyone have any idea about this? Thank you so much!


----------



## rosysue

rosysue said:


> Thank you so much! This is the link of another Tod's D-bag from the same seller, as you can see, the "Tod's" logo inside is printed rather than embossed on the leather, and the number just follow the "made in italy", not "genuine leather". While I have seen another D-bag with the logo embossed in the interior, and the number follows " Genuine Leather". Here is the link to that bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_14224wt_1139
> Does anyone have any idea about this? Thank you so much!




Oops, I fogot the link, it's 
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-JP-TODS-Lad...WH_Handbags&hash=item4156ef6674#ht_6463wt_905


----------



## LT bag lady

rosysue said:


> Oops, I fogot the link, it's
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-JP-TODS-Lad...WH_Handbags&hash=item4156ef6674#ht_6463wt_905


Authentic.  TODS makes sutble changes every season to the d-bag, some seasons I see the imprint, other seasons they are embossed.  Some times I see the numbers following Made in Italy, other times it's on the other side.  Some have a little tag inside the pocket with the numbers...  
If you are unsure, just post it here and someone will help you!
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## rosysue

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  TODS makes sutble changes every season to the d-bag, some seasons I see the imprint, other seasons they are embossed.  Some times I see the numbers following Made in Italy, other times it's on the other side.  Some have a little tag inside the pocket with the numbers...
> If you are unsure, just post it here and someone will help you!
> Enjoy your bag!



Thank you so much. I have another question, what does the number inside the bag mean? Is it possible that 3 different bags have exactly the same number? Thanks.


----------



## littlewonders

Hi, I am new to Tod's but really like this one, so any help would be great.

Item:$1000+ Authentic jp TOD's D-Styling Bauletto Medio BAG
Item No.:180626930692
Seller: bodyshopcnest
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1000-Authentic-jp-TODs-D-Styling-Bauletto-Medio-BAG-/180626930692
thanks in advance


----------



## LT bag lady

rosysue said:


> Thank you so much. I have another question, what does the number inside the bag mean? Is it possible that 3 different bags have exactly the same number? Thanks.


Yes.  I do not know what it stands for, probably some internal coding at TODS...


----------



## LT bag lady

littlewonders said:


> Hi, I am new to Tod's but really like this one, so any help would be great.
> 
> Item:$1000+ Authentic jp TOD's D-Styling Bauletto Medio BAG
> Item No.:180626930692
> Seller: bodyshopcnest
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1000-Authentic-jp-TODs-D-Styling-Bauletto-Medio-BAG-/180626930692
> thanks in advance


 Authentic!  Color looks great, I hope you win, if you do, please come back and share some pictures!


----------



## littlewonders

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! Color looks great, I hope you win, if you do, please come back and share some pictures!


 
thank you I absolutely will.


----------



## rosysue

Hi, I found this site: http://www.hk5.com/handbags_tod_s_unisex_35486.htm
it has so many colorful tods d-bag on sale, can anyone tell me if they are authentic? Is this site legit?


----------



## LT bag lady

rosysue said:


> Hi, I found this site: http://www.hk5.com/handbags_tod_s_unisex_35486.htm
> it has so many colorful tods d-bag on sale, can anyone tell me if they are authentic? Is this site legit?


I'm not familiar with the site at all, maybe someone else has purchased from them and can chime in.  I don't see any red flags like selling Chanel, Louis Vuitton or Hermes, which can NEVER be purchased wholesale.  
They do have great prices...
Good luck!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Looks shaky to me...I would not purchase from this website.


----------



## miruska

*Item Name: tods babypink/musta nahkalaukku
Tods babypink/musta nahkalaukku


Listing number:169243923
Seller name or ID: mainioin 
Working Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/tods-babypink_musta-nahkalaukku/169243923
Comments: What is the model name? And is this real deal?
What is real worth of this bag? *


----------



## LT bag lady

miruska said:


> *Item Name: tods babypink/musta nahkalaukku*
> *Tods babypink/musta nahkalaukku*
> 
> 
> *Listing number:169243923*
> *Seller name or ID: mainioin *
> *Working Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/tods-babypink_musta-nahkalaukku/169243923*
> *Comments: What is the model name? And is this real deal?*
> *What is real worth of this bag? *


Fake, and a really bad fake, TODS never made a bag that looks remotely like this.  Stay away.


----------



## starprism_7

Can you help me on this:

Item Name: JP Tod's "Lady D" Authentic Camel Leather Handbag
Listing number: 120669949471
Seller name or ID: the007th 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-Tods-Lady-D-...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c187d4e1f#ht_500wt_1105
Comments: 

Thanks..


----------



## bkkbee

Item Name: TOD'S AUTHENTIC TAN LEATHER T BAG-GORGEOUS, GREAT STYLE
Listing number: 280640525278
Seller name or ID: sooz-e-q
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280640525278&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Comments: I've let a couple of T-bags pass by, much to my regret...maybe this will finally be the one! Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## vunzo

is this authentic? I'll post some pictures. Someone gave me this bag but i dont know if it's authentic.


----------



## vunzo

vunzo said:


> is this authentic? I'll post some pictures.


----------



## tjlin2566

Item name: Tods brown shoulder purse w gold hardware
Item number:260748547781
Seller: shopmagstylenow
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Brown-Shou...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5d316c5
Comment: Please could you check its authenticity for me?
                  Thank you so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Item name: Tods brown shoulder purse w gold hardware
> Item number:260748547781
> Seller: shopmagstylenow
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Brown-Shou...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5d316c5
> Comment: Please could you check its authenticity for me?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Authentic TODS Kate! Very cute!


----------



## tjlin2566

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic TODS Kate! Very cute!



Thank you so much.


----------



## yen_kiat

Lt lady, 
Ur post on 1071.....
The seller is a cheater. I won the bag but the one she sent was not as per pictures. 
Very upset now...hope eBay can help me resolve it. But I doubt so cos I stupidily paid via bank transfer rather than paypal. 
Sob sob. 

The leather is all dried up, hardware is tarnished and two sticky patches!!!


----------



## littlewonders

yen_kiat said:


> Lt lady,
> Ur post on 1071.....
> The seller is a cheater. I won the bag but the one she sent was not as per pictures.
> Very upset now...hope eBay can help me resolve it. But I doubt so cos I stupidily paid via bank transfer rather than paypal.
> Sob sob.
> 
> The leather is all dried up, hardware is tarnished and two sticky patches!!!


 
I am so sorry to hear this, I have just been offered a "second chance" and was about to grab it. Guess I won't bother.


----------



## LT bag lady

yen_kiat said:


> Lt lady,
> Ur post on 1071.....
> The seller is a cheater. I won the bag but the one she sent was not as per pictures.
> Very upset now...hope eBay can help me resolve it. But I doubt so cos I stupidily paid via bank transfer rather than paypal.
> Sob sob.
> 
> The leather is all dried up, hardware is tarnished and two sticky patches!!!


I am so sorry to hear this, I really do not like dishonest people :censor:!
Open a dispute with eBay.  Are you & the seller in the same country?  Maybe you can bring legal action against this person if they do not refund?  Please leave them negative feedback so others will not fall prey.
When buying on eBay, PayPal is your best friend; only send wires to sellers you know well or have dealt with in the past.


----------



## vunzo

vunzo said:


> is this authentic? I'll post some pictures. Someone gave me this bag but i dont know if it's authentic.



cant find the listing numbers..


----------



## fayewong4444

Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this tods d bag? Thank you all very much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220758398502&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LT bag lady

fayewong4444 said:


> Ladies, could you please help me authenticate this tods d bag? Thank you all very much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220758398502&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Pictures are not clear enough for me to give an opinion, ask seller for clear pictures of inside zippered area & the auth tag inside the pocket.


----------



## fayewong4444

LT bag lady said:


> Pictures are not clear enough for me to give an opinion, ask seller for clear pictures of inside zippered area & the auth tag inside the pocket.


 
Hi! Thank you very much! I have requested some more photos from the seller. She sent me a picture of the original receipt of the handbag, I don't know if that helps?
ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj26qmc47j.jpg


----------



## fayewong4444

More pictures of the d bag~~ Thank you!

ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7q7v4dqj.jpg
ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7r8zdd5j.jpg
ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7t0u2o1j.jpg
ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7tp88uhj.jpg
ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7urelg5j.jpg


----------



## LT bag lady

fayewong4444 said:


> More pictures of the d bag~~ Thank you!
> 
> ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7q7v4dqj.jpg
> ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7r8zdd5j.jpg
> ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7t0u2o1j.jpg
> ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7tp88uhj.jpg
> ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6997154bjw6dfj7urelg5j.jpg


Cant see the images.


----------



## fayewong4444

Sorry about that, here is the photobucket link:

http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/fayewong4444/


----------



## asianjade

Hi, Authenticator

I placed order of this bag. Could you please authenticate for me. This would be my first Tods. I wanted this bag since last year and so happened I am sick today and stay home. Browsing Yoogis website and saw it. Thanks.

Seller : Yoogiscloset
Name : Tods Grey Leather D-Styling Bauletto Bag
Item #: TOD0318GS3
Link : http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-d-styling-bauletto-bag-0318.aspx


----------



## sugar_spun

I need help ladies - please authenticate these ... thank you so much  

Item name: AUTHENTIC TODS LILAC LEATHER LARGE SHOULDER BAG
Item number: 220757963073
Seller:  buywithced

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220757963073&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sugar_spun

here's another one, which i would appreciate some help : 

Item name: Tods Pashmy Large Bauletto Leather Bag Pre Owned $1850
Item number: 120701753845
Seller: luxe_global_trading 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120701753845&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sugar_spun

and last one, i promise! thanks heaps.

Item name: 100% GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC TOD'S RESTYLED D-BAG!!! 
Item number: 170619306075
Seller:  arika111orange 
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170619306075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Woodland3000

Hello. I picked this bag up today but don't know anything about this brand.
There is nothing that I can find on the inside.
Thanks!

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0928.jpg

<a href="http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0928.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0928.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0929.jpg

<a href="http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0929.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0929.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0930-1.jpg

<a href="http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0930-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0930-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0931.jpg

<a href="http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0931.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0931.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0932.jpg

<a href="http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0932.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0932.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0933.jpg

<a href="http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0933.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0933.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0934.jpg

<a href="http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0934.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0934.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## LT bag lady

asianjade said:


> Hi, Authenticator
> 
> I placed order of this bag. Could you please authenticate for me. This would be my first Tods. I wanted this bag since last year and so happened I am sick today and stay home. Browsing Yoogis website and saw it. Thanks.
> 
> Seller : Yoogiscloset
> Name : Tods Grey Leather D-Styling Bauletto Bag
> Item #: TOD0318GS3
> Link : http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-d-styling-bauletto-bag-0318.aspx


 
Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

sugar_spun said:


> I need help ladies - please authenticate these ... thank you so much
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC TODS LILAC LEATHER LARGE SHOULDER BAG
> Item number: 220757963073
> Seller: buywithced
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220757963073&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Authentic



sugar_spun said:


> here's another one, which i would appreciate some help :
> 
> Item name: Tods Pashmy Large Bauletto Leather Bag Pre Owned $1850
> Item number: 120701753845
> Seller: luxe_global_trading
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120701753845&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Authentic



sugar_spun said:


> and last one, i promise! thanks heaps.
> 
> Item name: 100% GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC TOD'S RESTYLED D-BAG!!!
> Item number: 170619306075
> Seller: arika111orange
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170619306075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Woodland3000 said:


> Hello. I picked this bag up today but don't know anything about this brand.
> There is nothing that I can find on the inside.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0928.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0929.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0930-1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0931.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0932.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0933.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc52/Pattes88/IMG_0934.jpg


 
100% Fake.


----------



## LT bag lady

fayewong4444 said:


> Sorry about that, here is the photobucket link:
> 
> http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/fayewong4444/


Authentic


----------



## katsky

Hello! So I just posted an inquiry under "Identify These Tods", but now I'm thinking maybe I need to authenticate them first! Do (or did) JP Tods shoes ever state "JP Tods" on the inside of the shoe?? I swear I've looked at over 100 pictures of Tods shoes and they all just say "Tods" inside. Help!!


----------



## LT bag lady

katsky said:


> Hello! So I just posted an inquiry under "Identify These Tods", but now I'm thinking maybe I need to authenticate them first! Do (or did) JP Tods shoes ever state "JP Tods" on the inside of the shoe?? I swear I've looked at over 100 pictures of Tods shoes and they all just say "Tods" inside. Help!!


Tods was originally JP TODS, evolved to TODS.  I have shoes from the early 90's that say JP TODS.


----------



## asianjade

Thank you very much. 



LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!


----------



## fayewong4444

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


 Thank you a lot!!!!Really appreciate it!


----------



## katsky

LT bag lady said:


> Tods was originally JP TODS, evolved to TODS.  I have shoes from the early 90's that say JP TODS.



Thanks! Still trying to find some info on the ones I have. They appear to be alligator (more info in the "Identify these Tod's" forum). Any help you can provide would be much appreciated. Essentially, trying to figure out if I should wear these bad boys or sell 'em. Since they're presumably so old...maybe just go ahead and wear 'em!?


----------



## LT bag lady

katsky said:


> Thanks! Still trying to find some info on the ones I have. They appear to be alligator (more info in the "Identify these Tod's" forum). Any help you can provide would be much appreciated. Essentially, trying to figure out if I should wear these bad boys or sell 'em. Since they're presumably so old...maybe just go ahead and wear 'em!?


Personally, if they fit, I would keep them!  Do you know what those puppies retail these days , ouch!

Selling used shoes (even Croc) won't get you much b/c the audience is limited to those wearing that size...


----------



## sugarspun

hi please can you authenticate these: 

TAN BROWN LEATHER--TOD'S TODS--HOBO BAG TOTE GREAT!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270731710891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
seller swanlily

TODS CAMEL ITALIAN LEATHER HOBO BAG HANDBAG PURSE .!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330550654810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
seller salearea

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140530515729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks so much


----------



## salearea

sugarspun said:


> hi please can you authenticate these:
> 
> 
> 
> TODS CAMEL ITALIAN LEATHER HOBO BAG HANDBAG PURSE .!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330550654810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> seller salearea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much




Please note that my item was professionally authenticated by fakespotters


----------



## LT bag lady

starprism_7 said:


> Can you help me on this:
> 
> Item Name: JP Tod's "Lady D" Authentic Camel Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 120669949471
> Seller name or ID: the007th
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/JP-Tods-Lady-D-...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c187d4e1f#ht_500wt_1105
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks..


Sorry for the delay, it's Tax Season!
Bag in photos is authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

sugarspun said:


> hi please can you authenticate these:
> 
> TAN BROWN LEATHER--TOD'S TODS--HOBO BAG TOTE GREAT!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270731710891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> seller swanlily
> 
> TODS CAMEL ITALIAN LEATHER HOBO BAG HANDBAG PURSE .!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330550654810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> seller salearea
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140530515729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks so much


#1 - Ask Seller for pictures of the inside zippered area, hang tag, inside lining, TODS embossing.  The pictures provided are not very clear and not enough to render an opinion.
#2 - Authentic - looks like it has been professionally authenticated - cool service provided/paid for by seller.
#3 - Authentic but it looks like it ended.


----------



## salearea

LT bag lady said:


> #2 - Authentic - looks like it has been professionally authenticated - cool service provided/paid for by seller




Thanks


----------



## sugarspun

LT bag lady said:


> #1 - Ask Seller for pictures of the inside zippered area, hang tag, inside lining, TODS embossing.  The pictures provided are not very clear and not enough to render an opinion.
> #2 - Authentic - looks like it has been professionally authenticated - cool service provided/paid for by seller.
> #3 - Authentic but it looks like it ended.




Thanks so much


----------



## sugarspun

One more here please to authenticate ..... 

ENDING SOON
Tod's Leather Pony Hair Shoulder Day or Evening Bag
Member id tdetoys 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180647057455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you so much!


----------



## tjlin2566

Item Name:AUTHENTIC TOD'S SILVER LEATHER SATCHEL HANDBAG PURSE
Item Number:300545897141
seller:hoodieshandbags
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f9ee72b5
Could you check this bag for me , please? Thank you so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

sugarspun said:


> One more here please to authenticate .....
> 
> ENDING SOON
> Tod's Leather Pony Hair Shoulder Day or Evening Bag
> Member id tdetoys
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180647057455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you so much!


Bag in photos is authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Item Name:AUTHENTIC TOD'S SILVER LEATHER SATCHEL HANDBAG PURSE
> Item Number:300545897141
> seller:hoodieshandbags
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-TODS-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f9ee72b5
> Could you check this bag for me , please? Thank you so much.


Authentic TODS in the photos, great photos by the seller.


----------



## sugar_spun

LT bag lady said:


> Bag in photos is authentic!


 
I missed that, someone outbidded me in the last second


----------



## vunzo

vunzo said:


> is this authentic? I'll post some pictures. Someone gave me this bag but i dont know if it's authentic.




pls authenticate this bag.thanks! Cant find the listing numbers.


----------



## mnbm

Please authenticate this hobo. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...855020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3549wt_905


----------



## LT bag lady

mnbm said:


> Please authenticate this hobo. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...855020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3549wt_905


 
Authentic.  The piping is coming through the leather , IMHO, that is a lot of money for a bag in that condition.


----------



## LT bag lady

vunzo said:


> is this authentic? I'll post some pictures. Someone gave me this bag but i dont know if it's authentic.


Fake.


----------



## kroquet

LT - have a look at this    Love the color and I think this is the bag that mdlcal like so much

http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Deep-Indig...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8461514108136687804

Seller    danak72
Item #    180652217219

Tod's Deep indigo bag

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## kroquet

It's jroger that has this bag    


old age setting in


----------



## magister

This auction has ended, but I am hoping for a relist if it is authentic.  Thanks!

Ebay auction    290553880928

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290553880928&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT

seller    vousvendre


----------



## claire4526

Item Name: 100% NEW TODS RESTLYLING D-BAG BAULETTO TAUPE $1,995 

Listing number:190522875740
 Seller name or ID: febeboutique
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments:thank you


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> LT - have a look at this Love the color and I think this is the bag that mdlcal like so much
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Deep-Indig...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8461514108136687804
> 
> Seller danak72
> Item # 180652217219
> 
> Tod's Deep indigo bag
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!


Authentic!
Looks like a cross between a TODS Miky and a BV Cervo Hobo


----------



## LT bag lady

magister said:


> This auction has ended, but I am hoping for a relist if it is authentic. Thanks!
> 
> Ebay auction 290553880928
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290553880928&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT
> 
> seller vousvendre


Authentic TODS Miky.


----------



## LT bag lady

claire4526 said:


> Item Name: 100% NEW TODS RESTLYLING D-BAG BAULETTO TAUPE $1,995
> 
> Listing number:190522875740
> Seller name or ID: febeboutique
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments:thank you


 
Don't see any red flags but I will need to see pictures of the area around the inside zipper and the authenticity tag (small leather tab), sewn into the inside pocket to give an opinion.


----------



## kroquet

Thanks LT  - I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## magister

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic TODS Miky.


 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## claire4526

LT bag lady said:


> Don't see any red flags but I will need to see pictures of the area around the inside zipper and the authenticity tag (small leather tab), sewn into the inside pocket to give an opinion.


 
Thank you. I will try to get the pics and let you know


----------



## sugarspun

LT, 

please can you help authenticate these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BP7VwWo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Seller: ttbt35

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BP7VwWo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Seller: greatshoppergrammy
Item No: 290554226149

Thanks a lot!


----------



## claire4526

claire4526 said:


> Thank you. I will try to get the pics and let you know



LT,

I got more pics from seller; could you check it for me again; I already made offer and seller accepted it; but if this is not right; I won't close the deal; thank you so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

sugarspun said:


> LT,
> 
> please can you help authenticate these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BP7VwWo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Seller: ttbt35
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BP7VwWo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Seller: greatshoppergrammy
> Item No: 290554226149
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Both listing have authentic TODS in the photos.


----------



## LT bag lady

claire4526 said:


> LT,
> 
> I got more pics from seller; could you check it for me again; I already made offer and seller accepted it; but if this is not right; I won't close the deal; thank you so much.


Authentic!
Good sellers will always send more photos!


----------



## claire4526

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!
> Good sellers will always send more photos!



thank you


----------



## colk

Item Name:AUTH TOD'S BLACK LEATHER GIRELLI PICCOLA TOTE BAG
Listing number:360360660166
Seller name or ID: lovemygoodies
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-TODS-BLACK-...166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e72b4cc6

So glad to see LT bag lady again, thx so much!


----------



## colk

and this one as well, thx.
Item Name: AUTH TODS TOD'S MICKEY MICKY BLACK LEATHER BAG PURSE EX
Listing number:370502734770
Seller name or ID: miravintage
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-TODS-TODS-M...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5643af13b2


----------



## LT bag lady

colk said:


> and this one as well, thx.
> Item Name: AUTH TODS TOD'S MICKEY MICKY BLACK LEATHER BAG PURSE EX
> Listing number:370502734770
> Seller name or ID: miravintage
> Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-TODS-TODS-M...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5643af13b2


 
Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

colk said:


> Item Name:AUTH TOD'S BLACK LEATHER GIRELLI PICCOLA TOTE BAG
> Listing number:360360660166
> Seller name or ID: lovemygoodies
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-TODS-BLACK-...166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e72b4cc6
> 
> So glad to see LT bag lady again, thx so much!


 
Authentic!


----------



## colk

many thx LT bag lady


----------



## deltagam34

Hi everyone! Can someone help me authenticate this one? I've emailed for more pix today, but he hasn't gotten back to me yet:

Item Name: Tods, Shoulder Handbag, in Black Leather, Beautiful Bag
Listing number: 	120711286799
Seller name or ID: mitrov1
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120711286799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:

Thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

deltagam34 said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone help me authenticate this one? I've emailed for more pix today, but he hasn't gotten back to me yet:
> 
> Item Name: Tods, Shoulder Handbag, in Black Leather, Beautiful Bag
> Listing number:     120711286799
> Seller name or ID: mitrov1
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120711286799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks so much!


Looks okay so far but I can't render an opinion until I see that zippered area.


----------



## sugar_spun

LT bag lady said:


> Both listing have authentic TODS in the photos.


 
Thanks so much! i'm so relieved to hear that - just purchased both!


----------



## lizee

Hi. Is this bag authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Camel-Rest...WH_Handbags&hash=item5adff0da6b#ht_1322wt_125
Item: Tod's Camel Restyling Dbag satchel
seller: lux4sale
listing #: 390304160363
Thank you very much.


----------



## jences

Authenticate this Tod's!! Auction ends today! Quick!

Love this bag...maybe you can help to authenticate?

Name: Authentic TOD'S D Bag Black Leather Tod Purse Tote Mint
Item #: 180655391481
Seller: bagaliciouslady
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180655391481&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Auction ends today....quick ladies!
Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## LT bag lady

lizee said:


> Hi. Is this bag authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Camel-Rest...WH_Handbags&hash=item5adff0da6b#ht_1322wt_125
> Item: Tod's Camel Restyling Dbag satchel
> seller: lux4sale
> listing #: 390304160363
> Thank you very much.


 
Looks good so far but I would like to see pictures of zippered area to the left & right of the TODS embossing to say 100%.
ETA: *The bag in the main image is not the same bag offered in the listing.*


----------



## LT bag lady

jences said:


> Authenticate this Tod's!! Auction ends today! Quick!
> 
> Love this bag...maybe you can help to authenticate?
> 
> Name: Authentic TOD'S D Bag Black Leather Tod Purse Tote Mint
> Item #: 180655391481
> Seller: bagaliciouslady
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180655391481&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Auction ends today....quick ladies!
> Thank you sooooo much!


 Authentic, but do note that the bag in the listing is not the same style carried by Julia Roberts in the photo.


----------



## jences

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, but do note that the bag in the listing is not the same style carried by Julia Roberts in the photo.




Yes, I caught that!
Thanks!


----------



## jences

LT bag lady....here's another for you!

Name:  Tod's Black Leather Handbag Purse Mint
Number:350457180055
Seller:  rodeo-drive-deals
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...80055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2503wt_1141


Thanks so much!


----------



## fayewong4444

Ladies, please help me with this Tod bag! Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280664594768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LT bag lady

jences said:


> LT bag lady....here's another for you!
> 
> Name: Tod's Black Leather Handbag Purse Mint
> Number:350457180055
> Seller: rodeo-drive-deals
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...80055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2503wt_1141
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Sorry, the images are too small to have a good look, they don't enlarge either.  Ask seller to post bigger images or images that may be enlarged.


----------



## LT bag lady

fayewong4444 said:


> Ladies, please help me with this Tod bag! Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280664594768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Authentic.


----------



## fayewong4444

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thank you~~~~


----------



## kamster83

Can someone help me authenticate this one? 

Item Name: TODS ORANGE CALFSKIN TOTE
Listing number: 260773311629
Seller name or ID: dnalevelcmc3
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260773311629&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:

Thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

kamster83 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item Name: TODS ORANGE CALFSKIN TOTE
> Listing number: 260773311629
> Seller name or ID: dnalevelcmc3
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260773311629&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks so much!


Please ask the seller for a photo of the inside of the bag, areas to the left and right of the TODS embossed over the zipper, the hardware (tabs at the end of the drawstring and the front TODS embossing.


----------



## bkkbee

Item Name: Tod's Tan Leather Pink Gold Hardware Multipocket Purse
Listing number: 230614260971
Seller name or ID: alexisconsigns
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230614260971&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:

Thanks for your help in authenticating this item!


----------



## jkn1319

Hi, I was hoping someone could take a look at this bag for me. I am showing auction information and can take more photos as necessary - just let me know what you need to see?

Listing number: 300545660444
Seller name or ID: fizzland
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Magnificent-Hug...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f9ead61c

Comments:

I just received the bag and although I really didn't have any other concerns, only the zipper head pull in the interior zipper is marked "Lampo". The outer/top zippers are blank on the back. Does Tod's ever do that with a piece intended for travel use? This is a really large bag and I believe intended to be a travel duffle or tote - it has not only the lock and clochette with keys but it has a luggage tag cover attached, too.

Thank you so much in advance, I really appreciate your assistance!


----------



## jkn1319

So sorry..didn't properly copy/paste the item name - it is:
Magnificent Huge Tods Red Satchel Versatile Kicks Butt!


----------



## LT bag lady

bkkbee said:


> Item Name: Tod's Tan Leather Pink Gold Hardware Multipocket Purse
> Listing number: 230614260971
> Seller name or ID: alexisconsigns
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230614260971&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks for your help in authenticating this item!


Authentic TODS T-Bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

jkn1319 said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could take a look at this bag for me. I am showing auction information and can take more photos as necessary - just let me know what you need to see?
> 
> Listing number: 300545660444
> Seller name or ID: fizzland
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Magnificent-Hug...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f9ead61c
> 
> Comments:
> 
> I just received the bag and although I really didn't have any other concerns, only the zipper head pull in the interior zipper is marked "Lampo". The outer/top zippers are blank on the back. Does Tod's ever do that with a piece intended for travel use? This is a really large bag and I believe intended to be a travel duffle or tote - it has not only the lock and clochette with keys but it has a luggage tag cover attached, too.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, I really appreciate your assistance!


The listing does not have the photos needed to offer an opinion on authenticity.  Please ask for clear close up pictures of the inside zippered area, TODS embossing, & hardware embossing.


----------



## jkn1319

LT bag lady said:


> The listing does not have the photos needed to offer an opinion on authenticity.  Please ask for clear close up pictures of the inside zippered area, TODS embossing, & hardware embossing.




Hi, I can do that (and will get photos to you) but  that is what I'm concerned about...there is not embossing of "Lampo" on two outer zippers..only interior zipper. I will get photos to you as soon as possible. Is it the case that sometimes, all of the zipper head backs are blank and don't read "Lampo"?  
Thank you very much.


----------



## LT bag lady

jkn1319 said:


> Hi, I can do that (and will get photos to you) but that is what I'm concerned about...there is not embossing of "Lampo" on two outer zippers..only interior zipper. I will get photos to you as soon as possible. Is it the case that sometimes, all of the zipper head backs are blank and don't read "Lampo"?
> Thank you very much.


Post the pictures here.


----------



## tjlin2566

Item name:TODS BLACK LUXURY LEATHER SHOULDER BAG -NEW -NO RESERVE
Item Number:180663929986
Seller:[profitdata0179 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-BLACK-LUXU..._Women_s_Vintage_Clothing&hash=item2a1068cc82
Could you check this bag for me, please ?
Thank you so much.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Could you please help with this one? TIA!

Item Name: TOD'S G-BAG EASY SACCA MINI PURSE
Item Number: 270744513862
Seller: elleniaetcetera 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODS-G-BAG-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f09a16d46#ht_594wt_1141


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Tod's bag? 
This is my first and I am not otherwise familiar with Tod's.
I recently purchased the bag from Bluefly and I want to be sure it's authentic or I will be returning.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

Here are some more pics...

Thanks!


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

And the last few...

Thanks!


----------



## twright05

Hello! I am new to the forum in terms of posting, but I read all the time (it is great)! I would like to know is this bag is authentic TOD's and the style name. I already purchased it because I was afraid someone would get it, but I am sure I can file a complaint if it is fake. The seller has good feedback and also has sold some expensive items in the past. I will post more photos once I get the bag. Thanks!

*Item Name:* Tod's Womens Handbag
*Listing number: *320696169933
*Seller name or ID:* tucker9303
*Working Link*:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Womens-Handbag-/320696169933?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaafb35cd

Comments:
Thanks in advance! I am a newby and really appreciate it!


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Item name:TODS BLACK LUXURY LEATHER SHOULDER BAG -NEW -NO RESERVE
> Item Number:180663929986
> Seller:[profitdata0179
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-BLACK-LUXU..._Women_s_Vintage_Clothing&hash=item2a1068cc82
> Could you check this bag for me, please ?
> Thank you so much.


 Pictures in the listing are not enough to render an opinion.  Ask the seller for pictures of the area around the inside zippered pocket.


----------



## LT bag lady

Kyung Hwa said:


> Could you please help with this one? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S G-BAG EASY SACCA MINI PURSE
> Item Number: 270744513862
> Seller: elleniaetcetera
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODS-G-BAG-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f09a16d46#ht_594wt_1141


 Pictures in the listing are not enough to render an opinion, would need to see pictures of the area around the inside pocket.  There should also be a small leather tab inside the pocket with 2 sets of #s.  Would like to see the inside lining also.


----------



## LT bag lady

WillWork~4Bags said:


> Here are some more pics...
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

twright05 said:


> Hello! I am new to the forum in terms of posting, but I read all the time (it is great)! I would like to know is this bag is authentic TOD's and the style name. I already purchased it because I was afraid someone would get it, but I am sure I can file a complaint if it is fake. The seller has good feedback and also has sold some expensive items in the past. I will post more photos once I get the bag. Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name:* Tod's Womens Handbag
> *Listing number: *320696169933
> *Seller name or ID:* tucker9303
> *Working Link*: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Womens-Handbag-/320696169933?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaafb35cd
> 
> Comments:
> Thanks in advance! I am a newby and really appreciate it!


Not wnough pictures in the listing to render an opinion.  I would need to see the inside of the bag and the area around the zippered pocket.  When you receive the bag, post the photos for authentication.


----------



## tjlin2566

LT bag lady said:


> Pictures in the listing are not enough to render an opinion.  Ask the seller for pictures of the area around the inside zippered pocket.




Thank you so much.


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

​


LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!



Thanks LT Bag Lady!!!


----------



## Lola_Luvs

Dear Authenticators, I am new to the forum and this is my first post.  I've just made my first luxury bag purchase and would like to make sure it's the real deal.  Pls help to authenticate!!  Thanks a mil!

Item Name: NWT $650 Tod's Nylon Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Handbag
Listing number: 160583335839
Seller name or ID: shopitbeverlyhills
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...y%2BQMw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## v911

Item Name: TOD'S BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing number: 150601688544
Seller name or ID: theartisangems
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-BLACK-LEAT...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23108f65e0
Comments: Hi All, is this an authentic Tod's handbag? The listing said the style/model name is Quadro. But, I could not find the style in Tod's website. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## LT bag lady

Lola_Luvs said:


> Dear Authenticators, I am new to the forum and this is my first post. I've just made my first luxury bag purchase and would like to make sure it's the real deal. Pls help to authenticate!! Thanks a mil!
> 
> Item Name: NWT $650 Tod's Nylon Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Handbag
> Listing number: 160583335839
> Seller name or ID: shopitbeverlyhills
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...y%2BQMw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

v911 said:


> Item Name: TOD'S BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing number: 150601688544
> Seller name or ID: theartisangems
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-BLACK-LEAT...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23108f65e0
> Comments: Hi All, is this an authentic Tod's handbag? The listing said the style/model name is Quadro. But, I could not find the style in Tod's website. Thanks in advance for your help.


 You will not find it on the TODS website because it is from 2006 or earlier.  There are not enough pictures to render an opinion.  Ask the seller to post pictures of the inside zippered pocket, both sides, clear close ups of the hardware and TODS embossing.


----------



## v911

LT bag lady said:


> You will not find it on the TODS website because it is from 2006 or earlier.  There are not enough pictures to render an opinion.  Ask the seller to post pictures of the inside zippered pocket, both sides, clear close ups of the hardware and TODS embossing.



Hi Bag Lady,

Thanks a lot for your info.


----------



## longneckzaraffe

help me bag ladddy 

Item Name: TODS mini pony hair dokt bauletto 
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: anniesuniqueaccesories
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODS-1-845-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9109180446516310675

The seller has an amazing rep, but what I noticed is that in picture number 1 there is TODS written on the clasp and on picture number 12 there isn't anymore. I questioned the seller about this and he/she didn't see what I saw. I just want to make sure this is authentic.


----------



## pepper12

Hi! I am new to Tod's! Please help me authenticate this!! Many thanks!!

Item:Tod's Shade Shopping Media Bag
Listing number:280676453944
Seller: alf327
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Shade-Shop...944?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41599ece38


----------



## twright05

LT bag lady said:


> Not wnough pictures in the listing to render an opinion. I would need to see the inside of the bag and the area around the zippered pocket. When you receive the bag, post the photos for authentication.


 

Hi LT Lady Bag Lady and fellow forum members! I received the bag and I have attached photos. I love it, but I am really worried because I don't see any of the markings on the zipper pull or anywhere else indicating TOD's. I am hoping it's an older style and maybe doesn't have such markings, but we will see.


----------



## LT bag lady

twright05 said:


> Hi LT Lady Bag Lady and fellow forum members! I received the bag and I have attached photos. I love it, but I am really worried because I don't see any of the markings on the zipper pull or anywhere else indicating TOD's. I am hoping it's an older style and maybe doesn't have such markings, but we will see.


 Authentic!  Enjoy your TODS bag!  Love the color & the style!


----------



## twright05

LT bag lady said:


> Not wnough pictures in the listing to render an opinion. I would need to see the inside of the bag and the area around the zippered pocket. When you receive the bag, post the photos for authentication.


 Thanks so much LT Bag Lady, you are awesome!! You have made my day!!


----------



## rcdrivertim1

Hi LT bag lady! I have a Pashmy bag I got from a friend...It seems authentic, based on what I read here, but I cannot post anything until I have made 10 comments or been a member 5 days...Can you help me with that so I can post some pics? 

I almost forgot to ask...Can I link to some pics of the bag on here for you to look at? 

Thank you!


----------



## smokey cat

hi can somebody tell me if this a authentic Tod's please as i think it's a fake and if so i will report it thanks in advance,
 100% Genuine Tods white pebble leather tote bag 
230623745837
bobee4robee
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230623745837

thanks again


----------



## LT bag lady

rcdrivertim1 said:


> Hi LT bag lady! I have a Pashmy bag I got from a friend...It seems authentic, based on what I read here, but I cannot post anything until I have made 10 comments or been a member 5 days...Can you help me with that so I can post some pics?
> 
> I almost forgot to ask...Can I link to some pics of the bag on here for you to look at?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Post the pictures and I will have a look.


----------



## LT bag lady

smokey cat said:


> hi can somebody tell me if this a authentic Tod's please as i think it's a fake and if so i will report it thanks in advance,
> 100% Genuine Tods white pebble leather tote bag
> 230623745837
> bobee4robee
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230623745837
> 
> thanks again


It is Authentic, Candy bag by TODS, very old style.  Has the heavy (durable) canvas lining and the old style lable inside.


----------



## smokey cat

LT bag lady said:


> It is Authentic, Candy bag by TODS, very old style. Has the heavy (durable) canvas lining and the old style lable inside.


 
thanks so much for the quick reply, not what i expected


----------



## rcdrivertim1

LT bag lady said:


> Post the pictures and I will have a look.



Thank you. Here are the pictures: I didn't realize they were so large. Sorry. 




































I am sorry I do not know how to resize the pics in Photobucket...


Thank you again!


----------



## LT bag lady

rcdrivertim1 said:


> Thank you. Here are the pictures: I didn't realize they were so large. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I do not know how to resize the pics in Photobucket...
> 
> 
> Thank you again!


Authentic!  TODS Pashmy.


----------



## rcdrivertim1

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  TODS Pashmy.



Thanks again! I forgot to mention I was unable to find a serial # next to genuine leather or a special type zipper...Is than an issue?


----------



## tinad2004

hello i am trying to resell them for a friend so before selling them i was wondering if they are authentic? and if anyone knows the style! thank you so much!!!























thank you!


----------



## zsazsazsu

Hi could anyone help me to authenticate this please?

Item Name: Tod's Blue White Woven Bracciale Bracelet -New- $295
Listing number: 320682451993
Seller name or ID: 2010superbuy
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tods-Blu..._Backpacks&hash=item4aaa29e419#ht_2541wt_1141


and this one as well,

Item Name: Tod's Bracciale Esquire Leather Bracelet - New -$225
Listing number: 220767301019
Seller name or ID: 2010superbuy
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tods-Bra...ltDomain_0&hash=item3366c1ad9b#ht_2947wt_1141

TIA (:


----------



## LT bag lady

rcdrivertim1 said:


> Thanks again! I forgot to mention I was unable to find a serial # next to genuine leather or a special type zipper...Is than an issue?


Look inside the inside zippered pocket, there might be a small leather tab inside with a series of numbers.
Sometimes they use Lampo zippers other times they are blank, not an issue.


----------



## LT bag lady

zsazsazsu said:


> Hi could anyone help me to authenticate this please?
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Blue White Woven Bracciale Bracelet -New- $295
> Listing number: 320682451993
> Seller name or ID: 2010superbuy
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tods-Blu..._Backpacks&hash=item4aaa29e419#ht_2541wt_1141
> 
> 
> and this one as well,
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Bracciale Esquire Leather Bracelet - New -$225
> Listing number: 220767301019
> Seller name or ID: 2010superbuy
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tods-Bra...ltDomain_0&hash=item3366c1ad9b#ht_2947wt_1141
> 
> TIA (:


Both are authentic.


----------



## mrschubbs

Hi,

I've been a member for several months. But i think i barely post anything. I want to buy tods g bag from ebay. Is it okay if i post the link in here so u guys can help authenticate it. Pleaseee 

Thanks


----------



## zsazsazsu

LT bag lady said:


> Both are authentic.



Thank you so muchhh for your quick reply LTbaglady (: 
i finally bought the blue/white one. cant wait!!


----------



## mrschubbs

hi ladies,

need help to authenticate this g-bag that i want to buy..

*Item Name: *Gorgeous Navy Tod's Bag- PERFECT. AUTHENTIC.
* Listing number:* 230622551449
* Seller name or ID:**susans6494* * 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23062255...51449&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Comments:* the seller send me more pics, i'll add into this post

thank you so much


----------



## rcdrivertim1

LT bag lady said:


> Look inside the inside zippered pocket, there might be a small leather tab inside with a series of numbers.
> Sometimes they use Lampo zippers other times they are blank, not an issue.



Thank you for authenticating for me!! This forum provides a great service...


----------



## LT bag lady

mrschubbs said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> need help to authenticate this g-bag that i want to buy..
> 
> *Item Name: *Gorgeous Navy Tod's Bag- PERFECT. AUTHENTIC.
> *Listing number:* 230622551449
> *Seller name or ID:**susans6494*
> *Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23062255...51449&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1*
> *Comments:* the seller send me more pics, i'll add into this post
> 
> thank you so much


Authentic!


----------



## mrschubbs

Thank you LT bag lady for the quick reply


----------



## audss

Is this authentic? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: TODS Soft Dusky Pink Leather Handbag NEW
Listing number: 150605472456
Seller name or ID: catherinelandrover44
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ie/TODS-Soft-Dusky-...s_Handbags&hash=item2310c922c8#ht_1164wt_1139


----------



## LT bag lady

audss said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: TODS Soft Dusky Pink Leather Handbag NEW
> Listing number: 150605472456
> Seller name or ID: catherinelandrover44
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ie/TODS-Soft-Dusky-...s_Handbags&hash=item2310c922c8#ht_1164wt_1139


Would like to see either side of the inside zipper area.  I'm leaning towards Fake for now.


----------



## tjlin2566

Item name:Tod's Black Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number:150611969656
Seller:anv999 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Black-Leat...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23112c4678

Could someone check this bag for me, please?
I never saw this style of mark.
Thank you so much.


----------



## rcdrivertim1

LT bag lady said:


> Look inside the inside zippered pocket, there might be a small leather tab inside with a series of numbers.
> Sometimes they use Lampo zippers other times they are blank, not an issue.



I could not find a leather tag in the inside pocket...Am I still ok with this?


----------



## sweetkick

can anyone help me authenticate this bag? thx =)

http://202.76.226.181/images/10/1018513299.jpg
http://202.76.226.181/images/10/1003254640.jpg
http://202.76.226.181/images/10/1039627744.jpg


----------



## jkn1319

Hi, I was hoping someone might be able to assist authenticating this bag. It is a larger, almost holdall size (18-19" wide) and my only concern is that the outer large zippers are blank underneath. The zipper inside is marked "Lampo" in correct looking script. I'm sorry my photos aren't better. I tried taking them both inside and outside and I'm afraid they're still not good. The hardware is a gunmetal type of finish, so it will not look like a solid silver but a metal with darker shading (unless you're aware that Tod's never made this color?) I had a smaller bag which I've since sold but it had similar metal finish in it's outer hardware, large pieces where the handles were attached to the bag. 

The leather is very grainy and not a solid red color, so I realize that makes it more difficult to read the markings inside the bag. 

I'm very slow getting these photos to you. You looked at it in very early May and asked for this additional photos. Please let me know if you need to see anything else? Thank you so much for your assistance!  

http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i419/jkn13191/Tods Large Red Bag/


----------



## jkn1319

jkn1319 said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could take a look at this bag for me. I am showing auction information and can take more photos as necessary - just let me know what you need to see?
> 
> Listing number: 300545660444
> Seller name or ID: fizzland
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Magnificent-Hug...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f9ead61c
> 
> Comments:
> 
> I just received the bag and although I really didn't have any other concerns, only the zipper head pull in the interior zipper is marked "Lampo". The outer/top zippers are blank on the back. Does Tod's ever do that with a piece intended for travel use? This is a really large bag and I believe intended to be a travel duffle or tote - it has not only the lock and clochette with keys but it has a luggage tag cover attached, too.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, I really appreciate your assistance!


Hi, I neglected to quote or link the my original inquiry but the link to the ebay auction is still good. Thank you so much!


----------



## roochyroo

Hi there.  The bag I was eyeing has ended on the auction site so I can't give the link to it anymore.  The seller did send me pictures, however, and so I was hoping that you might be able to take a quick peek.  However, I can't for the life of me figure out how to attach pictures here from the emailed pictures she sent to me!  any help?


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Item name:Tod's Black Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:150611969656
> Seller:anv999
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Black-Leat...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23112c4678
> 
> Could someone check this bag for me, please?
> I never saw this style of mark.
> Thank you so much.


 
Authentic, older style.


----------



## LT bag lady

sweetkick said:


> can anyone help me authenticate this bag? thx =)
> 
> http://202.76.226.181/images/10/1018513299.jpg
> http://202.76.226.181/images/10/1003254640.jpg
> http://202.76.226.181/images/10/1039627744.jpg


Need picture of the entire inside zippered area, close up of hardware and clear straight shot of the TODS embossed piece in front.


----------



## LT bag lady

jkn1319 said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone might be able to assist authenticating this bag. It is a larger, almost holdall size (18-19" wide) and my only concern is that the outer large zippers are blank underneath. The zipper inside is marked "Lampo" in correct looking script. I'm sorry my photos aren't better. I tried taking them both inside and outside and I'm afraid they're still not good. The hardware is a gunmetal type of finish, so it will not look like a solid silver but a metal with darker shading (unless you're aware that Tod's never made this color?) I had a smaller bag which I've since sold but it had similar metal finish in it's outer hardware, large pieces where the handles were attached to the bag.
> 
> The leather is very grainy and not a solid red color, so I realize that makes it more difficult to read the markings inside the bag.
> 
> I'm very slow getting these photos to you. You looked at it in very early May and asked for this additional photos. Please let me know if you need to see anything else? Thank you so much for your assistance!
> 
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i419/jkn13191/Tods Large Red Bag/


Authentic


----------



## tjlin2566

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, older style.



Thank you so much, Ms. LT bag lady.


----------



## skippydoo2010

Item Name: tods bauletto medio bag
Listing number:n/a
Seller name or ID:n/a 
Working Link:http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee371/sasha8541/TODS Bauletto Bag/
commetslease authenticate this bag for me, Thanks in advance!


----------



## jkn1319

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your authentication and the time you take to do it for us here.


----------



## mowzz

*Item Name:*  Tod's D-Styling Bauletto 
*Listing number:* 36399547
*Seller name or ID:* sacoda38
*Working Link: *http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sacoda38/items/Tod_s_D_Styling_Bauletto_Large_Bag_Handbag
*Comments:* Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mowzz

I went back to look at this bag and the link is no longer working, I suppose it's gone. :weird:  I did save the pictures the seller posted though...



mowzz said:


> *Item Name:*  Tod's D-Styling Bauletto
> *Listing number:* 36399547
> *Seller name or ID:* sacoda38
> *Working Link: *http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sacoda38/items/Tod_s_D_Styling_Bauletto_Large_Bag_Handbag
> *Comments:* Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

mowzz said:


> I went back to look at this bag and the link is no longer working, I suppose it's gone. :weird: I did save the pictures the seller posted though...


Authentic!


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi, Could you check this bag for me, please?
Thank you so much in advance.
Item Name: Tod's handbag - Orange. Excellent condition.
Seller:211leah 
Item Number :110697904054
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gEE1pNg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## tjlin2566

Item Name:Classic Black Tods Convertable Strap Messenger Bag
Item Number:290572102229
Seller:nsjensen
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gEE1pNg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Hi Could you also check this for me, please? 
I love Tod's bag. This one I feel strange about it but I just start to collect Tod's bags. I don't know anything about it. The zipper is no name and kind of bad quality to me.
Thank you very much. Have a great weekend.


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi, I took more pictures of this black bag (#1225). The more I look at it the more I think this is a fake. But I am not an expert I just a big fan of Tod's. I collect about five bags. This one is off. 1)The two screws are different themselves. 2) The logo is different 3) The stitches are bad. 4) The zipper is ugly. 5) The strap is wrong side out ( see stitches). 
Again I don't want to make mistake and have wrong accusation so please check it for me.
Thank you so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi, Could you check this bag for me, please?
> Thank you so much in advance.
> Item Name: Tod's handbag - Orange. Excellent condition.
> Seller:211leah
> Item Number :110697904054
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gEE1pNg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
Authentic



tjlin2566 said:


> Item Name:Classic Black Tods Convertable Strap Messenger Bag
> Item Number:290572102229
> Seller:nsjensen
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gEE1pNg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Hi Could you also check this for me, please?
> I love Tod's bag. This one I feel strange about it but I just start to collect Tod's bags. I don't know anything about it. The zipper is no name and kind of bad quality to me.
> Thank you very much. Have a great weekend.


Authentic


----------



## tjlin2566

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic
> 
> 
> Authentic




Thank you so much LT bag lady,
  The engraved image on the zipper pull of the black bag is totally different than my other Tod's bags. I am puzzled. Does Tod's have different logo now and then ? Thank you so much.


----------



## milemani

Hi,
I got some shoes at Nordstrom Rack and I think they might be fake. They are Tods Cassetti and the reason I think they may be fake is that they are not lined. I have been told that this is one of the signes of fakes. Everything else I can see about them looks real but I was hoping for some expert opinions or feedback from others with Tod's. I included photos to show logos and everything else but please let me know if there is anything else I should include.


----------



## bujuy

Item Name: New Tod's Tods Brown Quinn Flats Loafers Shoes 7.5 37.5
Listing number: 140567678697
Seller name or ID: downtowngal
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140567678697&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Dear Authenticators,

Please help me authenticate these Tod's shoes. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Jodasi

I wanted to authenticate one before selling. Thank you! Anyone happen to know the model??


----------



## frugalfashion55

Bump for this bag, please! I bought it- can I get a double check L T Baglady? Just being a Nervous Nellie . Thanks!




tjlin2566 said:


> Hi, I took more pictures of this black bag (#1225). The more I look at it the more I think this is a fake. But I am not an expert I just a big fan of Tod's. I collect about five bags. This one is off. 1)The two screws are different themselves. 2) The logo is different 3) The stitches are bad. 4) The zipper is ugly. 5) The strap is wrong side out ( see stitches).
> Again I don't want to make mistake and have wrong accusation so please check it for me.
> Thank you so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

Jodasi said:


> I wanted to authenticate one before selling. Thank you! Anyone happen to know the model??


Authentic, not sure, can't remember it's been so long, I think it was the Wave Tote...


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Thank you so much LT bag lady,
> The engraved image on the zipper pull of the black bag is totally different than my other Tod's bags. I am puzzled. Does Tod's have different logo now and then ? Thank you so much.


 
This is a TODS bag, it is authentic. TODS makes small changes every so often.


----------



## essiedub

Item Name: Girelli East/West
Listing number:  36227393

Seller name or ID: BOnanza - luciarusso
Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-TOD-S-Girelli-East-West-Leather-Handbag/36227393
Comments:  THis is the Girelli east/west - Please authenticate  THANK YOU!


----------



## LT bag lady

essiedub said:


> Item Name: Girelli East/West
> Listing number: 36227393
> 
> Seller name or ID: BOnanza - luciarusso
> Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-TOD-S-Girelli-East-West-Leather-Handbag/36227393
> Comments: THis is the Girelli east/west - Please authenticate THANK YOU!


 
Authentic - great color!


----------



## Manorberry

Item name: Tod's Light Tobacco D style Bauletto Bag and wallet NWT
Listing number: 110708180984
Seller name or ID:waylandps
Working Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-LIGHT-TOBA...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c6b8c7f8
Comments:I am interested this bag. Love color. Want to know if this bag is authenticate. Thank you very much.


----------



## amy2007

*Item Name:  Tod's Bag"NEW"Spring Collection 2011 Retail: $1,795.00
Listing number:  *270761283098
*Seller name or ID: premier.outlet.division.usa* 
*Working Link: **http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Bag-NEW-Spring-Collection-2011-Retail-1-795-00-/270761283098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0aa14e1a*
*Comments: *This seller is selling several Tod's purses, are they authentic???


----------



## amy2007

*Item Name:  Tod's Bauletto D-Styling Bag
Listing number:  *250848381064
*Seller name or ID: **sunkissed20239* 
*Working Link: **http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Bauletto-D...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a67ba8888*

Is this authentic?


----------



## LT bag lady

amy2007 said:


> *Item Name:  Tod's Bag"NEW"Spring Collection 2011 Retail: $1,795.00
> Listing number:  *270761283098
> *Seller name or ID: premier.outlet.division.usa*
> *Working Link: **http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Bag-NEW-Spring-Collection-2011-Retail-1-795-00-/270761283098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0aa14e1a*
> *Comments: *This seller is selling several Tod's purses, are they authentic???


Need to ask for more pictures, inside zippered area and authenticity tab inside the pocket.


Manorberry said:


> Item name: Tod's Light Tobacco D style Bauletto Bag and wallet NWT
> Listing number: 110708180984
> Seller name or ID:waylandps
> Working Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-LIGHT-TOBA...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c6b8c7f8
> Comments:I am interested this bag. Love color. Want to know if this bag is authenticate. Thank you very much.


Authentic, but retail price is inflated, this bag was available at the outlet for well below 1K.


amy2007 said:


> *Item Name:  Tod's Bauletto D-Styling Bag
> Listing number:  *250848381064
> *Seller name or ID: **sunkissed20239*
> *Working Link: **http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Bauletto-D...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a67ba8888*
> 
> Is this authentic?



Authentic.


----------



## amy2007

Thank you LT Bag Lady!

One question if i may, is D-styling Bauletto bag available in 2 sizes? or 3?


----------



## spirithou

Item Name: Tod's Silver Metallic Leather Boomerang East/West Shoulder Bag
Item number: TOD101102SDER
Seller name: Yoogi's Closet
Working Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-boomerang-east-west-bag--g.aspx 
Comments: Never had a TODS bag before...would love an opinion!! TIA!!!


----------



## dizzy lizzy

Item Name: Tod's cobalt leather 'Dee' buckle ballerina flats
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID:Bluefly
Working Link: http://www.bluefly.com/tods-cobalt-...ca_froogle-_-Tod's-_-womens_shoes-_-311910801


----------



## LT bag lady

amy2007 said:


> Thank you LT Bag Lady!
> 
> One question if i may, is D-styling Bauletto bag available in 2 sizes? or 3?


sorry, can't remember exactly.


spirithou said:


> Item Name: Tod's Silver Metallic Leather Boomerang East/West Shoulder Bag
> Item number: TOD101102SDER
> Seller name: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-boomerang-east-west-bag--g.aspx
> Comments: Never had a TODS bag before...would love an opinion!! TIA!!!


Authentic!  


dizzy lizzy said:


> Item Name: Tod's cobalt leather 'Dee' buckle ballerina flats
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID:Bluefly
> Working Link: http://www.bluefly.com/tods-cobalt-...ca_froogle-_-Tod's-_-womens_shoes-_-311910801


I have a few TODS ballerinas, these look good but shoes are hard to authenticate from photos...  Bluefly sells authentic but they've had their issues...


----------



## spirithou

LT bag lady said:


> sorry, can't remember exactly.
> 
> Authentic!
> 
> I have a few TODS ballerinas, these look good but shoes are hard to authenticate from photos...  Bluefly sells authentic but they've had their issues...


Thanks Thanks LT bag lady!


----------



## dizzy lizzy

Thanks LT bag lady


----------



## RolyPolyWoly

Hey girls! Can you please help authenticate the following wallet? Thinking it's fake due to the very odd looking lining.

Item Name: Original TOD'S Women Purse Wallet - Very Good
Listing number: 300573695659
Seller name or ID: huhafner
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...695659&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: Weird looking lining...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LT bag lady

RolyPolyWoly said:


> Hey girls! Can you please help authenticate the following wallet? Thinking it's fake due to the very odd looking lining.
> 
> Item Name: Original TOD'S Women Purse Wallet - Very Good
> Listing number: 300573695659
> Seller name or ID: huhafner
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...695659&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> Comments: Weird looking lining...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Authentic.  The lining is the lining on the same as is in the g line bags.


----------



## torriesuya

Hi, I am new to the forum. 

Could you help to check if this purse is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...431610&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## LT bag lady

torriesuya said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum.
> 
> Could you help to check if this purse is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...431610&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


Images are too blurry, ask the seller for clear close up photos.


----------



## torriesuya

LT bag lady said:


> Images are too blurry, ask the seller for clear close up photos.



attached pictures


----------



## LT bag lady

torriesuya said:


> attached pictures


 Authentic.


----------



## smiles3113

Name- Tod's Black Patent Leather Shoulder Bag w/Gold Hardware
seller- elmerfan
listing- 150630599610
link-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150630599610&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## amy2007

Item Name: *Tod's Small D-Styling Bauletto Medio 19901*
Item number: 270778945013
Seller name: *inlovemom*
Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Small-D-Styling-Bauletto-Medio-19901-/270778945013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0baecdf5*
Comments: Is this authentic???
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-boomerang-east-west-bag--g.aspx


----------



## stillfabulous

I hardly ever see Tod's loafers with the pointy toe, and I love the streamlined look of these. But of course I do not want them if they are not authentic. Also, the footbed design looks like the color and style of the current collections. The auction ends today in a few hours.

Item name: BLACK DESIGNER TOD&#8217;S FLAT LOAFERS NEW 39 8 8.5 rrp$699

Item number: 120748390363

Seller name or ID: kyliemuley

Working link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120748390363

Thanks ever so much!


----------



## starish

i found this on ebay and was wondering if u could authenticate this one for me, she didnt really post alot of pictures :S

Item Name: TOD'S Original Handtasche aus hochwertigem Leder / genuine TODs original leather
Item number: 320729601809
Seller name: chris_alina
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...601809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_676wt_1005


----------



## LT bag lady

smiles3113 said:


> Name- Tod's Black Patent Leather Shoulder Bag w/Gold Hardware
> seller- elmerfan
> listing- 150630599610
> link-
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150630599610&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Sorry photos are not clear enough to give an opinion.  Ask the seller for clear close up pictures of the inside tag, hardware and hang tag.


----------



## LT bag lady

amy2007 said:


> Item Name: *Tod's Small D-Styling Bauletto Medio 19901*
> Item number: 270778945013
> Seller name: *inlovemom*
> Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-Small-D-Styling-Bauletto-Medio-19901-/270778945013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0baecdf5*
> Comments: Is this authentic???


 Sorry photos are not clear enough to give an opinion. Ask the seller for clear close up pictures of the inside tag, hardware and hang tag.


----------



## LT bag lady

stillfabulous said:


> I hardly ever see Tod's loafers with the pointy toe, and I love the streamlined look of these. But of course I do not want them if they are not authentic. Also, the footbed design looks like the color and style of the current collections. The auction ends today in a few hours.
> 
> Item name: BLACK DESIGNER TODS FLAT LOAFERS NEW 39 8 8.5 rrp$699
> 
> Item number: 120748390363
> 
> Seller name or ID: kyliemuley
> 
> Working link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120748390363
> 
> Thanks ever so much!


TODS does make pointy toes shoes, last few seasons.
TODS shoes are much more difficult to authenticate.  Unless I have the exact shoe I really can't offer an opinion.  I do not have this shoe, but have seen the style at the outlet.


----------



## LT bag lady

starish said:


> i found this on ebay and was wondering if u could authenticate this one for me, she didnt really post alot of pictures :S
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S Original Handtasche aus hochwertigem Leder / genuine TODs original leather
> Item number: 320729601809
> Seller name: chris_alina
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...601809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_676wt_1005


 
Ask seller for clear close up photos of the hardware embossing and the inside zippered pocket area.


----------



## stillfabulous

LT bag lady said:


> TODS does make pointy toes shoes, last few seasons.
> TODS shoes are much more difficult to authenticate.  Unless I have the exact shoe I really can't offer an opinion.  I do not have this shoe, but have seen the style at the outlet.



Thanks, LT. Knowing you have seen the style at the outlet gives me more hope that this is not a fake. I guess the only way I'll know is to buy it and see what happens when it arrives. Seller has good feedback, but it doesn't appear that she sells many shoes.<cross fingers>


----------



## stillfabulous

LT bag lady said:
			
		

> I do not have this shoe, but have seen the style at the outlet.



LT, does Tod's have an online outlet site? Or are there any online sites that sell authentic Tod's clearance items (other than the big retailers like NM, SFA, BG, Bloomies, Nordstrom, etc.)


----------



## pink-shoe

Pls help me authenticate this 

Item Name: TOD'S GENUINE LEATHER BAG
Listing number:220815272659
Seller name or ID: bauche618
 Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-GENUINE-LEA...tDomain_211&hash=item33699daad3#ht_500wt_1156

TIA


----------



## LT bag lady

stillfabulous said:


> LT, does Tod's have an online outlet site? Or are there any online sites that sell authentic Tod's clearance items (other than the big retailers like NM, SFA, BG, Bloomies, Nordstrom, etc.)


No online outlet, but if you call Steve in Cabazon he will put you on his email list and email you photos of sale items.


----------



## LT bag lady

pink-shoe said:


> Pls help me authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S GENUINE LEATHER BAG
> Listing number:220815272659
> Seller name or ID: bauche618
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/TODS-GENUINE-LEA...tDomain_211&hash=item33699daad3#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> TIA


 
I'd like to see more pictures of the bag, back, side, bottom, handles, clear close up photos of all the hardware embossing and the area around the inside zipper.  There should also be a tab inside the pocket with a series of numbers.


----------



## stillfabulous

LT bag lady said:


> No online outlet, but if you call Steve in Cabazon he will put you on his email list and email you photos of sale items.



Wonderful. Thank you LT.


----------



## atom-omsin

Hi,Please someone help me confirm this bag for me,thank

Item Name:TOD'S white leather bag 
Item Number:8814099
Seller ID:Ghard7
Link:http://www.pramool.com/cgi-bin/dispitem.cgi?8814099


----------



## pink-shoe

LT bag lady said:


> I'd like to see more pictures of the bag, back, side, bottom, handles, clear close up photos of all the hardware embossing and the area around the inside zipper.  There should also be a tab inside the pocket with a series of numbers.



thanks, will try to ask for pics


----------



## manikaa13

http://www.use.com/Tods_Decoupage_Shopping_Media_Purse_e0aeaaf29f306accabf8#photo=20

Hi! Can someone help authenticate this decoupage shopping?


----------



## noorelnoor

Hello,
would you please tell me it is is auth or not?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250847965431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thaks


----------



## stillfabulous

LT bag lady said:


> TODS does make pointy toes shoes, last few seasons.
> TODS shoes are much more difficult to authenticate.  Unless I have the exact shoe I really can't offer an opinion.  I do not have this shoe, but have seen the style at the outlet.



LT bag lady, I wanted to let you know that these Tod's patent loafers arrived today and are they ever stunning. I haven't had a chance to try them on yet, but I will do that tomorrow.<cross fingers> They came a long way, so I sure hope they fit like a dream.

Thanks again for your advice on this purchase!


----------



## katoeri

Could you help me on this bag?

Item : Authentic Tods Grey Leather Hand Bag W/ Receipt
Item #: 130549812224
Seller ID:Esteeg1984
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9812224&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922


----------



## lovelvburberry

Dear experts, please help me to authentic this Tods bag. Thank you very much.

Item Name: NWT $1495 Fabulous TOD'S D-Styling 2 Mancini Media Gray
Listing number:170673308295
Seller name or ID: jenn0420
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170673308295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mbh817

Hi everybody-- Any thoughts on this D bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320734408847&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## andrewpg

Dear Experts,
I recently purchased a Tods handbag from ebay, I intended to give it to my girlfriend.. 
However, after reading this article I begin to suspect that it is a fake.
I am a guy and have absolutely no idea when it comes to handbag, 
but I hate counterfeits.

So please help me authenticate this Tods.


*Item Name: *$1000+ Authentic jp TOD's D-Styling Bauletto Medio BAG
* Listing number:*180695856051
* Seller name or ID: *bodyshopcnest
* Working Link:  *http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180695856051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
* Comments:* I have contacted the seller asking for its authenticity and the response is:


> hi, i'm pretty sure it is authentic because i bought it from a supplier in USA who supplies many shops there with these.
> thank you




Below is some close up photos of the item
 http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4057/tods15.th.jpg
 http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/9651/tods14.th.jpg
 http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4006/tods13.th.jpg
 http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/9144/tods12.th.jpg
 http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8743/tods11.th.jpg
 http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2670/tods10.th.jpg
 http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8387/tods9.th.jpg
 http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2862/tods8.th.jpg
 http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/4237/tods7.th.jpg
 http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8937/tods6.th.jpg
 http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/949/tods5.th.jpg
 http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/9256/tods4.th.jpg
 http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/9233/tods3.th.jpg
 http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8440/tods2.jpg
 http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1269/tods1.th.jpg



Many thanks.


----------



## soleil334

Can someone authenticate this bag?  TIA!!

Item Name: Tods D-Styling Bauletto Large Bag
Listing number: 290595465755
Seller name or ID: sunnyside37
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tods-D-Styling-...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a8d6ea1b


----------



## celinechong

hi, pls authentic this bag, thanks in advance!
Item Name: Tod's G Line Tote Bag


----------



## celinechong

additional image..


----------



## gs0612

Item Name: GENUINE TOD'S CARAMEL PATENT LEATHER HANDBAG & DUST BAG
Listing number: 260833193254
Seller name or ID: paprika_rose
Working Link:  http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&clk_rvr_id=255521438115


thanks so much  : )


----------



## kaznpops

Hi there
Spotted this bag, and just wondered what other photos you would need to help authenticate please, unless you you can tell already that its not good:

item: black leather bag - Tods
seller: 3858michael
item no:220826888557
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOMANS-BL...57?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item336a4ee96d

Many thanks.


----------



## ippo0930

Hi Ladys!
Can anyone authenticate this Tod's bag for me?

Thanks! 

Item Name: TOD'S G BAG SHOPPER
Listing number: 200642691226
Seller name or ID: ab7168
Working Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200642691226#ht_2997wt_1103 
Comments:


----------



## LT bag lady

ippo0930 said:


> Hi Ladys!
> Can anyone authenticate this Tod's bag for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S G BAG SHOPPER
> Listing number: 200642691226
> Seller name or ID: ab7168
> Working Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200642691226#ht_2997wt_1103
> Comments:


Authentic!!  Awesome seller!  Great bag, love that color.


----------



## sup3rlu

Hi! Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!

*Item Name:* Tod's Patent Leather Tote Bag
*Listing number:* 320746207745
*Seller name or ID:* quintessential1234 
*Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1287
*Comments:*
Here are some more photos:


----------



## JeanK

Hey guys, could u ve a look at this one? Thanks a lot? I actually didnt want to have the bag but bidded for it. For this price its a present but i guess its a fake then?
Regards from Germany 

Item Name: -
Listing number: 250874790324
Seller name or ID: xxann3xx
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250874790324#ht_500wt_949


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi, I just got this bag today. Could you check this for me, please?
Thank you so much.
Item Name:tod's handbag brown patent leather and nylon hot
Item Number:200643153926
Seller:rechicboutique11 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200643153926?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Commend: The side big ring is different than my other style Tod's. There is no connect screw on this one. The lampo zippers are different than each other in this bag.  I know every brand name bags has some changes each style but just don't know are these okay?   I saw some bags come with the metal Tod's. Does this one have one?

Thank you so so much. More pictures on the next post.


----------



## tjlin2566

Item Name:tod's handbag brown patent leather and nylon hot
Item Number:200643153926
Seller:rechicboutique11
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200643153926...84.m1439.l2649

more pictures;
Thank you so very much.


----------



## pradafinder

Item Name: TOD'S HandBag
Listing number: 402393951         
Seller name or ID: *rsbagtas8764*
Working Link:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=402393951
Comments:  Have requested some more pictures - but not much hardware on this one I think...

Thanks


----------



## fosca

Item Name: TOD&#8217;S Navy D-Bag Bauletto
Listing number: 320746957229
Seller name or ID: annsfabfinds
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-TOD-S-Navy-D-Bag-Bauletto-Satchel-Handbag-/320746957229?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae0229ad#ht_1392wt_1214

Hi Tod's experts. Need your help on this one. Seller looks good. bag looks divine but being a first time d-bag buyer, I just want to be doubly sure- does the inside Tod's label look good to you? Is this really how the inner label is supposed to look like on a d-bag? The press seems a bit flimsy to me. I could be wrong though as I am no Tod's expert so I would be eternally grateful for your take on this one. I would really love to own my first d-bag and I am hoping this one works out. Many thanks and hope to hear from you soon. Listing's got only 16 hours left.


----------



## spidermonkey

bought the following from ebay. Seller insists it's real. My gut tells me otherwise:

Item Name: Tod's Bag
Listing number: 160635188986
Seller name or ID:*golebiowska*
Working Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160635188986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I had been to Tod's Outlet at Bicester Village and the lady said they do not check bags but a real TOD'S will always have:
1. serial number label inside the the inner pocket
2. under the inner pocket zipper it will say genuine leather and made in italy
also from research on the internet:
3. Tod's engraving should be nice and deep (above bag has  shallow made of two lines for each letter-i have pics)
4. feet of bag should be visible from inside the bag (above bag not visible)
5. canvas material is one color (above bag is cream and brown)
6. it shows a dark brown underneath the tan color in the bag I bought above

additionally, there is another seller on ebay I contacted selling the D-bag




Item Name:  Tods Diana Bag - Dark Blue
 Listing number: 220836437275
Seller name or ID:*milly_iona* 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220836437275&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

It's sounds exactly like the one I bought, but the lady claims that it is 100% authentic, she bought it from the outlet store mentioned above 5 years ago (hence no receipt). she mentioned:

The serial number is 81-06
It is embossed with the serial number together with the words 'made in italy' and also 'genuine leather'...The join leather to canvas is where this is all embossed. ( oposite side to where the pocket is ). 

she said that she has never seen a tods bag where the feet are visible from inside. 

I am confused. both sellers have 100% feedback. 

Your help would be much appreciated! Thanks so much


----------



## Mosca

Hi, could someone please help on these? Great thanks!

*Item Name:* Tod's Oversized Round Metal Sunglasses
* Listing number: *170688077629
* Seller name or ID: *2pawgresshttp://myworld.ebay.com/2pawgress/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
* Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Oversi...88077629?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item27bdcd5f3d*
Comments:* it should be the model TO0006 in the color 45B, I know that this particular model is faked as well and it doesn't come with the original box.


----------



## soul_rage

I need help to authenticate this bag that I am buying personally from a person.
Can someone kindly help, as I want to get this for my girl, but want to make sure it is authentic.

Thank you very very much in advance


----------



## soul_rage

soul_rage said:


> I need help to authenticate this bag that I am buying personally from a person.
> Can someone kindly help, as I want to get this for my girl, but want to make sure it is authentic.
> 
> Thank you very very much in advance


 
Appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## azjavagirl

Could you please authenticate the following?  thanks!

*Item Name: Tod's Shopping Media Tote
Listing number: *320752637341
* Seller name or ID: salvashopper
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Shade-...341?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae58d59d
Comments:* none


----------



## cassis_rose

spidermonkey said:


> bought the following from ebay. Seller insists it's real. My gut tells me otherwise:
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Bag
> Listing number: 160635188986
> Seller name or ID:*golebiowska*
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160635188986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I had been to Tod's Outlet at Bicester Village and the lady said they do not check bags but a real TOD'S will always have:
> 1. serial number label inside the the inner pocket
> 2. under the inner pocket zipper it will say genuine leather and made in italy
> also from research on the internet:
> 3. Tod's engraving should be nice and deep (above bag has  shallow made of two lines for each letter-i have pics)
> 4. feet of bag should be visible from inside the bag (above bag not visible)
> 5. canvas material is one color (above bag is cream and brown)
> 6. it shows a dark brown underneath the tan color in the bag I bought above
> 
> additionally, there is another seller on ebay I contacted selling the D-bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:  Tods Diana Bag - Dark Blue
> Listing number: 220836437275
> Seller name or ID:*milly_iona*
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220836437275&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> It's sounds exactly like the one I bought, but the lady claims that it is 100% authentic, she bought it from the outlet store mentioned above 5 years ago (hence no receipt). she mentioned:
> 
> The serial number is 81-06
> It is embossed with the serial number together with the words 'made in italy' and also 'genuine leather'...The join leather to canvas is where this is all embossed. ( oposite side to where the pocket is ).
> 
> she said that she has never seen a tods bag where the feet are visible from inside.
> 
> I am confused. both sellers have 100% feedback.
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated! Thanks so much


Hi there,
I am just joining in not long ago. Well it seems that not one really interested in authenticating any Tod's bag here!!
I have some genuine Tod's bag collection myself so I will give anyone some facts that I know about Tod's bag:
1. Tod's bag always has stamping on the inner of its bag with "Made in Italy   Genuine Leather  and some code"
2. Tod's bag is always using metal zip all over, if you see any plastic zip that is fake one. Don't bother!
3. Check the stamping of logo properly! Genuine Tod's bag doesn't always have the logo being embossed really deep because it depends on the leather material as well. Check the posting of 1284 and 1290. Those are the genuine Tod's bags. If you see any bag being stampped with logo ie: JP Tod's; that is fake. Tod's is always using the same logo; no JP on it. 
4. Feet of the bag is not always visible from the inside because new version bags you cannot see the other ends of the feet anymore from the inside of the bag. Older version with the feet, if it is visible from inside, it will look like the slotted screw head end. This also applies on other parts of hardware; like the joint; it will have the slotted head.
5. Under the metal zip head, it will be stamped with "Lampo". There are 2 version of the lampo; the older one is like script and the new one is having a lighting bolt shape as posting 1285.
6. Gains more knowledge from Tod's website or visiting its shops to look at the bag; shape, logo printing/stamping etc because they are changing with fashion and style all the time.

I hope this can help anyone! 

Cheers!!


----------



## cassis_rose

soul_rage said:


> Appreciate your help. Thanks!


That is genuine!


----------



## cassis_rose

celinechong said:


> additional image..


That is a genuine!


----------



## cassis_rose

gs0612 said:


> Item Name: GENUINE TOD'S CARAMEL PATENT LEATHER HANDBAG & DUST BAG
> Listing number: 260833193254
> Seller name or ID: paprika_rose
> Working Link:  http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&clk_rvr_id=255521438115
> 
> 
> thanks so much  : )


It is a genuine bag! The feet end visible from inner bag!


----------



## cassis_rose

tjlin2566 said:


> Item Name:tod's handbag brown patent leather and nylon hot
> Item Number:200643153926
> Seller:rechicboutique11
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200643153926...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> more pictures;
> Thank you so very much.


It is a genuine bag!


----------



## tjlin2566

cassis_rose said:


> It is a genuine bag!


Thank you so much.


----------



## soul_rage

cassis_rose said:


> That is genuine!



Thank you sweet cassis


----------



## Stansy

cassis_rose said:


> 1. Tod's bag always has stamping on the inner of its bag with "Made in Italy   Genuine Leather  and some code"



I am sorry that I have to disagree... I own several Tod's bags, and one bag does have the stamping "Made in Italy" on the inside but NO code. I know for sure that it is 100% authentic as I personally bought it in a boutique not long ago.


----------



## laowai

My friends:
In your expert opinion, is this bag real or just a fake? I would love to buy it but only after your review

Item Name: NWT TODS TD11 TOTE HANDBAG PURSE BAG HOBO RETAIL=$1450
Listing number:130577399399
 Seller name or ID: thedreamgroup
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130577399399?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

Thank you very, very much for your help!


----------



## cassis_rose

laowai said:


> My friends:
> In your expert opinion, is this bag real or just a fake? I would love to buy it but only after your review
> 
> Item Name: NWT TODS TD11 TOTE HANDBAG PURSE BAG HOBO RETAIL=$1450
> Listing number:130577399399
> Seller name or ID: thedreamgroup
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130577399399?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> Thank you very, very much for your help!


I would say that is authentic.
It looks good to me.


----------



## cassis_rose

Stansy said:


> I am sorry that I have to disagree... I own several Tod's bags, and one bag does have the stamping "Made in Italy" on the inside but NO code. I know for sure that it is 100% authentic as I personally bought it in a boutique not long ago.


Hi,

I have personally asked the Tod's experts in several boutique. They told me the same things that Tod's will always have that stamping; at least with "Made in Italy". Sometimes, they don't stamp the code like on wallet/purse.
I thought I have got a bag without those stamping as well; but actually I  just missed it out not looking very closely; I found the stamping quite faint due to the nature of the leather. It is made of pebbled leather in cream. The stamping is not always next to the Tod's logo on the inner bag; it can be the opposite of the stamped Tod's logo.
I can only pass on what I have known; I don't know about the newest range of Tod's bag. But then again, Tod's can make mistake as well like forget to stamp the bag.


----------



## Melora

Stansy said:


> ... and one bag does have the stamping "Made in Italy" on the inside but NO code.



The code might be on a leather strap inside the inside pocket. This relates to the newer bags as far as I know.


----------



## Vintage0

Please could someone have a look at this bag which has been donated to us at Helen & Douglas House (hospice care for children and young adults)

I think it is authentic, it looks very nice and is wonderful quality. Plus one of my volunteers today has Tods shoes on and she knows her stuff. Just wanted a second opinion 

Sorry about the over flashed first photo

https://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1p5Mgy6TSXc6Y5vmk3OpBv8-GwSftzExLfyxiTHTGggHZKxiKSW9xkF_tzaPCF2rx5k7Iis70XkdvSs86klcU_qg/Tods%20001.JPG?psid=1

https://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1p5wPn3esGwMZDuX25u-JrHFNPseVV25GNHvHa5GdULJNP4rr8wy8Hkmf3_g1dAwlYKzSJ1PuLxP_olmwS3RTWHA/Tods%20006.JPG?psid=1

https://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1p9lC_km4YycJINgCktNWeDmdE_klmKiqNmJ2MIe3muJPrPGqjWu_nasAfkT7zU9dGe5Kw8BEHSj0QokZv8KVymw/Tods%20007.JPG?psid=1

Many thanks in advance
Sarah


----------



## Stansy

cassis_rose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have personally asked the Tod's experts in several boutique. They told me the same things that Tod's will always have that stamping; at least with "Made in Italy". Sometimes, they don't stamp the code like on wallet/purse.
> I thought I have got a bag without those stamping as well; but actually I  just missed it out not looking very closely; I found the stamping quite faint due to the nature of the leather. It is made of pebbled leather in cream. The stamping is not always next to the Tod's logo on the inner bag; it can be the opposite of the stamped Tod's logo.
> I can only pass on what I have known; I don't know about the newest range of Tod's bag. But then again, Tod's can make mistake as well like forget to stamp the bag.



Thanks for your explantation! I will check the inner pocket - there is definitely no code stamped outside the pocket, just the "genuine leather" and "made in Italy". But then again, even Tod's makes mistakes


----------



## Vintage0

can anyone help?


----------



## wwwmontic

Hi experts,
I need help to authenticate this bag that I bought a while ago. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## jburgh

Vintage0 said:


> can anyone help?


 
I moved your question over here.  If anyone can help, they will.  We are a low traffic forum, please be patient.


----------



## jpnocom

Item Name: Tod's D Bag in Bronze Patent
Listing number: NONE
Seller name or ID: Bought at a Garage Sale
Working Link: NONE
Comments: I already bought the bag, so I just took pictures of it for help with authentication... I really hope i wasnt duped! :S
here are the pictures..

http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy38/jpnocom/Tods/

Hope you can tell me if it's authentic or not.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## pradafinder

*Tod's Black Leather Bag*

*Listing #: 410286794 *

*Link:http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=410286794
*

*Seller*: *lala73*

I can't get any extra images or close ups from the seller - but those handles with the join in the middle - are they for real?
​


----------



## Stansy

Melora said:


> The code might be on a leather strap inside the inside pocket. This relates to the newer bags as far as I know.



Sorry for answering so late... The bag indeed has a small leather strap w/ the serial number stamped on it.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## bournemeags

$1000+ Authentic Tod's Women's D-styling Bauletto Leather Handbag Shoulderbag
140615205094
*dreamelectrics81* 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1000-AUT...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item20bd51c0e6

Hope that's all you need. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## mo.space

Hi all
are these authentic?
http://img192.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=1003804resize.jpg
the slideshow shows the pics
thanks


----------



## betty8154

Item Name: New TOD'S Heaven Gommini Driving Moccasin, Navy, 36/6
Listing number:190583808509
Seller name or ID: jxmy99 
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190583808509&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
Comments: HI Ladies, plz help me with this one  thanks you. cuz the price is kinda low on this one so im concern about it thanks


----------



## nikki312

Is this TOD's purse real?


----------



## mo.space

mo.space said:


> Hi all
> are these authentic?
> http://img192.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=1003804resize.jpg
> the slideshow shows the pics
> thanks



anyone here to help?


----------



## meifernquah

Hi, can anyone help to authenticate this?? 

Item Name: 101% Auth TOD'S Light Brown Hand/Shoulder Bag, Italy, NWT, NR
Listing number: 260870269695
Seller name or ID: authentic1018
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/260870269695?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Not sure because of the low price, and also , I heard that Tods bags do not have orange linining. In addition, The authenticity card looks dodgy. 

Someone please help, i really love this bag but I do not want to buy fake things


----------



## Chararin

Originally Posted by cassis_rose  
1. Tod's bag always has stamping on the inner of its bag with "Made in Italy Genuine Leather and some code"




Stansy said:


> I am sorry that I have to disagree... I own several Tod's bags, and one bag does have the stamping "Made in Italy" on the inside but NO code. I know for sure that it is 100% authentic as I personally bought it in a boutique not long ago.



Agreed with Stansy, I have 2 Tod's bags, G Bag has the code engraved on leather inside the inner zip pocket and my other bag: D Bag styling manici media doesn't have the leather with code and they both authentic.

chararin


----------



## LT bag lady

mo.space said:


> anyone here to help?



can you count the gomini for me, tell me how many there are on the bottom of each shoe.


----------



## mo.space

LT bag lady said:


> can you count the gomini for me, tell me how many there are on the bottom of each shoe.



the black rubber bits? There are 110 on each shoe.
Thank you for your reply, look forward to hearing the verdict 
:flower:


----------



## Vintage0

jburgh said:


> I moved your question over here.  If anyone can help, they will.  We are a low traffic forum, please be patient.


 
Thank you


----------



## Loverofvintage

Hello,
  I am new to this thread as I have never owned a Tods bag, but today became a proud new owner of a pre-owned bag. I purchased today at a consignment shop, the shop owner assured me it was authenticate but I want to know for sure as I have a 5 days to return the bag. If some one can please let me know if the bag is authenticate and also if it is what style is the bag! Thank so much in advance!!


----------



## Loverofvintage

Here are some more pictures, if you need anymore just let me know. Thanks


----------



## Loverofvintage

Hello,
 After looking at how to tell a authentic Tod's bag, I found that it must also be stamped. I did not notice the stamping at first but after a close look, saw the stamp. Here are the pics. Thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## LT bag lady

mo.space said:


> anyone here to help?


it's really hard to tell from those photos, they are not taken close enough to see the detail I need to see.  All if my drivers have gommini on the back of the shoe, these don't....
I would need to see closer shots and also one of the bottom and inside embossing.  Sorry.


----------



## LT bag lady

Loverofvintage said:


> Hello,
> After looking at how to tell a authentic Tod's bag, I found that it must also be stamped. I did not notice the stamping at first but after a close look, saw the stamp. Here are the pics. Thanks again for all your help!!


Authentic, called the Quattro. Enjoy!


----------



## boboooo

could anyone tell me if this is authentic and also let me know what line or style is this bag?
thanks





Item number: 260857825284 
Seller info :Member id paprika_rose  
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260857825284


----------



## nikki312

nikki312 said:


> Is this TOD's purse real?




Please can anyone help me with this purse?

It does have the stamp near the inside pocket,

Thank You


----------



## jsbay

Hi - It's my first post and also my first Tod's.  Can someone please help authenticate this Tod's Pashmy?  I believe it's authentic but I figured it can't hurt to confirm with this forum.

I hope I'm posting this correctly...

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-467-tods-beige-nylon-pashmy-medium-hobo-bag.aspx

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Crazykitten

Hello, I hope someone still looks into this thread 
I saw this vintage Tod's claiming to be from the 60's, can anyone bother to look at the link and se if it looks ok? It is kind of a Swedish e-bay 

http://www.tradera.com/-Akta-JP-Tod-s-Handvaska-60-tals-modell--auktion_341720_141547534


----------



## Crazykitten

Crazykitten said:


> Hello, I hope someone still looks into this thread
> I saw this vintage Tod's claiming to be from the 60's, can anyone bother to look at the link and se if it looks ok? It is kind of a Swedish e-bay
> 
> http://www.tradera.com/-Akta-JP-Tod-s-Handvaska-60-tals-modell--auktion_341720_141547534




Oh, a correction, the bag is suppose to be 60's style not from the 60's.


----------



## hotmotha

Please authenticate this for me 

Item name: Auth. $1845 Beige LARGE TOD'S 'Styling Manici Grande' Leather SHOPPER TOTE BAG
Item number: 370545928770
Seller ID: atlantichome 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-1845-B...H_Handbags&hash=item5646422a42#ht_4779wt_1185


----------



## LT bag lady

jsbay said:


> Hi - It's my first post and also my first Tod's.  Can someone please help authenticate this Tod's Pashmy?  I believe it's authentic but I figured it can't hurt to confirm with this forum.
> 
> I hope I'm posting this correctly...
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-467-tods-beige-nylon-pashmy-medium-hobo-bag.aspx
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


Authentic, Yoogi's is reputable.


----------



## LT bag lady

Crazykitten said:


> Hello, I hope someone still looks into this thread
> I saw this vintage Tod's claiming to be from the 60's, can anyone bother to look at the link and se if it looks ok? It is kind of a Swedish e-bay
> 
> http://www.tradera.com/-Akta-JP-Tod-s-Handvaska-60-tals-modell--auktion_341720_141547534



Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

boboooo said:


> could anyone tell me if this is authentic and also let me know what line or style is this bag?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item number: 260857825284
> Seller info :Member id paprika_rose
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260857825284


Authentic, great detailed photos by the seller.


----------



## LT bag lady

nikki312 said:


> Is this TOD's purse real?


Authentic.


----------



## Crazykitten

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Many thanks!


----------



## mizpiggy27

Item Name: Tod's Purple Patent Leather Bag
Item Number: 290615100480
Seller ID: celebrityowned 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290615100480...84.m1423.l2649

Hello, please help authenticate this bag! is this a reputable seller? thank you.


----------



## Stansy

mizpiggy27 said:


> Item Name: Tod's Purple Patent Leather Bag
> Item Number: 290615100480
> Seller ID: celebrityowned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290615100480...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hello, please help authenticate this bag! is this a reputable seller? thank you.



The listing has been removed?


----------



## mizpiggy27

Stansy said:


> The listing has been removed?


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290615100480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Could you please try this link?  thanks.


----------



## jsbay

LT Bag Lady -

Thanks so much!  Julie


----------



## hotmotha

Item name: Auth. $1845 Beige LARGE TOD'S 'Styling Manici Grande' Leather SHOPPER TOTE BAG
Item number: 370545928770
Seller ID: atlantichome 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37054592877...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4779wt_912

Can anyone authenticate this for me? 
And can anyone tell me whether there should be a shoulder strap for this style of bag or not? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stansy

mizpiggy27 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290615100480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Could you please try this link?  thanks.



The bag looks good to me but please make sure to get other opinions as well. 
As for the seller: I have purchased several bags there and it has always been a nice and smooth transaction.


----------



## jpnocom

Anyone?  Help very much appreciated...



jpnocom said:


> Item Name: Tod's D Bag in Bronze Patent
> Listing number: NONE
> Seller name or ID: Bought at a Garage Sale
> Working Link: NONE
> Comments: I already bought the bag, so I just took pictures of it for help with authentication... I really hope i wasnt duped! :S
> here are the pictures..
> 
> http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy38/jpnocom/Tods/
> 
> Hope you can tell me if it's authentic or not.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


----------



## codyb

Item Name: Tod's Pointy Flats, size 36
Listing number: NONE
Seller name or ID: bought at consignment shop
Working Link: NONE
Comments: Soles are leather, no "made in Italy" at bottom of oval logo inside shoe. Construction is impeccable. Thanks so much for your help with these!!


----------



## LT bag lady

mizpiggy27 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290615100480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Could you please try this link?  thanks.


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

hotmotha said:


> Item name: Auth. $1845 Beige LARGE TOD'S 'Styling Manici Grande' Leather SHOPPER TOTE BAG
> Item number: 370545928770
> Seller ID: atlantichome
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37054592877...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4779wt_912
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this for me?
> And can anyone tell me whether there should be a shoulder strap for this style of bag or not?
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic, no strap for this size.


----------



## LT bag lady

jpnocom said:


> Anyone?  Help very much appreciated...


Authentic D- bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

codyb said:


> Item Name: Tod's Pointy Flats, size 36
> Listing number: NONE
> Seller name or ID: bought at consignment shop
> Working Link: NONE
> Comments: Soles are leather, no "made in Italy" at bottom of oval logo inside shoe. Construction is impeccable. Thanks so much for your help with these!!


Authentic.


----------



## jpnocom

Weeee!!!! Thanks so much! 



LT bag lady said:


> Authentic D- bag.


----------



## mizpiggy27

Stansy said:


> The bag looks good to me but please make sure to get other opinions as well.
> As for the seller: I have purchased several bags there and it has always been a nice and smooth transaction.


 
Thank you!


----------



## nikki312

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Listing number:1905882187 
Seller name or ID: dzilala
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tod-s-zamszowe-meskie-buty-braz-roz-43-i1905882187.html
Thanks


----------



## The Leo

Hello!
Can someone help me with this Tod's bag?


----------



## The Leo

More pics... Thank you very much for any help...


----------



## jpg0150

Hi there, I was hoping someone could kindly take a look at this for me? They don't have it listed as Tod's, but I wanted to know if it is? 

Item: BEAUTIFUL BROWN LEATHER DUFFLE/TRAVEL/WEEKENDER BAG
Listing number: 220884469044
Seller name or ID: geoartisans
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-B...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3984152688639077901

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jaann6

Hi
Item Name: tod's bag
Listing number:1917317404
Seller name or ID: klaudik26
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tods-elegancka-torebka-i1917317404.html

Item Name: tod's bag
Listing number:1915472730 
Seller name or ID: betiblue1
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tod-s-torebka-kuferek-i1915472730.html
Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

We are a low traffic forum with no regular authenticators. Please do not take lack of answers as being ignored.  If there is someone who can help, they will. I would figure if you do not get a response within one week, the likelihood of a response is next to nothing.


----------



## Jaann6

Jaann6 said:


> Hi
> Item Name: tod's bag
> Listing number:1917317404
> Seller name or ID: klaudik26
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tods-elegancka-torebka-i1917317404.html
> 
> Item Name: tod's bag
> Listing number:1915472730
> Seller name or ID: betiblue1
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tod-s-torebka-kuferek-i1915472730.html
> Thanks.



And better picture of second handbag.


----------



## Vintage0

Vintage0 said:


> Please could someone have a look at this bag which has been donated to us at Helen & Douglas House (hospice care for children and young adults)
> 
> I think it is authentic, it looks very nice and is wonderful quality. Plus one of my volunteers today has Tods shoes on and she knows her stuff. Just wanted a second opinion
> 
> Sorry about the over flashed first photo
> 
> https://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1...rx5k7Iis70XkdvSs86klcU_qg/Tods 001.JPG?psid=1
> 
> https://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1...wlYKzSJ1PuLxP_olmwS3RTWHA/Tods 006.JPG?psid=1
> 
> https://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1...9dGe5Kw8BEHSj0QokZv8KVymw/Tods 007.JPG?psid=1
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Sarah


 
Please can anyone help us


----------



## LT bag lady

The Leo said:


> More pics... Thank you very much for any help...



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

jpg0150 said:


> Hi there, I was hoping someone could kindly take a look at this for me? They don't have it listed as Tod's, but I wanted to know if it is?
> 
> Item: BEAUTIFUL BROWN LEATHER DUFFLE/TRAVEL/WEEKENDER BAG
> Listing number: 220884469044
> Seller name or ID: geoartisans
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-B...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3984152688639077901
> 
> Thank you so much!


Fake, not a Tods bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

Jaann6 said:


> Hi
> Item Name: tod's bag
> Listing number:1917317404
> Seller name or ID: klaudik26
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tods-elegancka-torebka-i1917317404.html
> 
> Fake, not a Tods bag.
> Item Name: tod's bag
> Listing number:1915472730
> Seller name or ID: betiblue1
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tod-s-torebka-kuferek-i1915472730.html
> Thanks.


Pictures are not enough to give an opinion, but this is a commonly faked Tods style.  Ask the seller for pictures of the interior and close ups if the inside zipper and area around the zipper.  Close ups of the embossing and the hardware.


----------



## LT bag lady

Vintage0 said:


> Please can anyone help us


Don't see any thing that would make me think it was not authentic but to 100% certain, please post a picture of the inside and  a close up of the inside zipper and area around the zipper.
Quote my reply so I receive a notification and know you have posted pictures.


----------



## jpg0150

LT bag lady said:


> Fake, not a Tods bag.


 
Thanks, that's what I thought after researching Tods, so did not bid............I appreciate your response!


----------



## bijin20

Can someone help to authenticate this Tod's Pashmy? Thanks.
http://tote-to-toe.blogspot.com/2011/11/tods-pashmy-bauletto-piccola.html


----------



## LT bag lady

bijin20 said:


> Can someone help to authenticate this Tod's Pashmy? Thanks.
> http://tote-to-toe.blogspot.com/2011/11/tods-pashmy-bauletto-piccola.html


 Authentic


----------



## bijin20

LT Bag Lady, 
That is super quick!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## The Leo

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much for your help LT bag lady..


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item Name: bag
Listing number:1932435798
Seller name or ID: zinka8
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-tods-skora-naturalna-logowane-okucia-i1932435798.html
Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

Jaann6 said:


> HI
> Item Name: bag
> Listing number:1932435798
> Seller name or ID: zinka8
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-tods-skora-naturalna-logowane-okucia-i1932435798.html
> Thanks


Don't see any warning signs, but I would like to see a clear photo of the entire inside pocket leather surround.  A clear shot of the lining would also be helpful.


----------



## Jaann6

LT bag lady said:


> Don't see any warning signs, but I would like to see a clear photo of the entire inside pocket leather surround.  A clear shot of the lining would also be helpful.


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item Name: bag
Listing number:1944608811
Seller name or ID: foreginer
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tods-czarna-torba-duza-skora-naturalna-nowa-i1944608811.html
Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

Jaann6 said:


> HI
> Item Name: bag
> Listing number:1944608811
> Seller name or ID: foreginer
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tods-czarna-torba-duza-skora-naturalna-nowa-i1944608811.html
> Thanks


Pictures are too dark, ask the seller what is the material of the inside lining.  Clearer pictures would be helpful.  Not liking what I see so far...


----------



## elnazsn

hi can someone please authenticate this bag Ive bought? 

*Item Name:  * TOD'S GIRELLI HANDBAG 

*Listing number: *140643681202
*Seller name or ID:*  ragsapparel
*Working Link: **http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140643681202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649*
*Comments:* Ive just bought this but cannot see the line through the middle of the bag ive seen on other girellis online? first tods bag so nervous a bit


----------



## elnazsn

hi can someone please authenticate this bag Ive bought? 

*Item Name: *TOD'S GIRELLI HANDBAG 

*Listing number: *140643681202
*Seller name or ID:* ragsapparel
*Working Link: **http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140643681202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649*
*Comments:* Ive just bought this but cannot see the line through the middle of the bag ive seen on other girellis online? first tods bag so nervous a bit


----------



## LT bag lady

elnazsn said:


> hi can someone please authenticate this bag Ive bought?
> 
> *Item Name: *TOD'S GIRELLI HANDBAG
> 
> *Listing number: *140643681202
> *Seller name or ID:* ragsapparel
> *Working Link: **http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140643681202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649*
> *Comments:* Ive just bought this but cannot see the line through the middle of the bag ive seen on other girellis online? first tods bag so nervous a bit


Authentic.


----------



## desire4purses




----------



## LT bag lady

desire4purses said:


>


 
Authentic D bag!  Beautiful bag, enjoy!


----------



## b0ris

Would appreciate your advice on this one

Item Name: TOD'S - STUNNING Nude/Beige handbag GENUINE with silver hardware
Listing number:160688157075
Seller name or ID: ambimeg
Working Link: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160688157075?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you


----------



## LT bag lady

b0ris said:


> would appreciate your advice on this one
> 
> item name: Tod's - stunning nude/beige handbag genuine with silver hardware
> listing number:160688157075
> seller name or id: Ambimeg
> working link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160688157075?sspagename=strk:mewax:it&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you



fake!


----------



## b0ris

LT bag lady said:


> fake!



Thought so - thank you so much bag lady x


----------



## b0ris

Hello again, would appreciate your help with the following :

Item Name: Genuine TODS Green Leather Handbag Tote
Listing number:130608105896
Seller name or ID: retro-modrn
Working Link: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-T...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e68d989a8


Item Name: Authentic TOD'S Beige/Tan Leather Tote/Handbag
Listing number: 120816950970
Seller name or ID: mrsh88
Working Link: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...70?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c21405eba


Many thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

b0ris said:


> Hello again, would appreciate your help with the following :
> 
> Item Name: Genuine TODS Green Leather Handbag Tote
> Listing number:130608105896
> Seller name or ID: retro-modrn
> Working Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-T...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e68d989a8
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic TOD'S Beige/Tan Leather Tote/Handbag
> Listing number: 120816950970
> Seller name or ID: mrsh88
> Working Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...70?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c21405eba
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


 
Both are authentic.  Love that Lime Green color for a POP!


----------



## b0ris

LT bag lady said:


> Both are authentic.  Love that Lime Green color for a POP!




Thank you.  If I win I'll let you borrow the Lime Green one x


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi authenticators! Please take a look at this bag, thanks so much!!

Item: Tod's White Leather Tote W/ Silver Hardware 
Listing Number: 390354386388
Seller: celebrityowned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390354386388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Does anyone know what year it's from and how much it was initially??


----------



## osalah

Colleagues can you please do your magic on this item:
Thanks for your help!

Item Name: seltene originale TODS Abendtasche black Glitter TOD's Wert: 490,00 Euro
Item Number: 150713940363
Seller ID: everything.original 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150713940363?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

With Gratitude.


----------



## AsteroidB612

It was a gift to my sister from her MIL last christmas. They live overseas in the middle east. So was not purchased in the states, if that makes a difference, but either in the Middle East or in Europe (they travel a lot). They both wear and buy a lot of nice stuff but I was saying I thought this one might be fake cause it doesn't have a Authenticity number. Would love your opinions. She doesn't want to carry a fake bag.
thanks!


----------



## kroquet

Would someone (LT) lol authenticate this lovely red bag

Item Name:     Ruched shoulder bag in lipstick red
Item # 300635696072
Seller Rarefiedgirl
link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOD-S-Lipst...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45ff48abc8



Thanks in advance!


----------



## nillacobain

Item Name: TOD'S pink bag
Listing number: 170747766055
Seller name or ID: dori19_87 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Tods-o...0747766055?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item27c15c2527

TIA!


----------



## cassis_rose

Hi can you help me authenticate this please?

Item name: New Genuine Tod's Creamy White Leather Wallet
Item no: 260893616766
Seller id: paprika_rose
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260893616766

Thank you! xx


----------



## nateH

I got the same bag posted in the first message: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...GB:1123&clk_rvr_id=297401741917#ht_500wt_1204

Seller told me she got the bag in an outlet store. Since I've reviewed "authenticity" guidelines on E-Bay, I got concerned: no visible screws inside, handles don't swivel, leather is too smooth and doesn't feel like leather. Workmanship is good.

Are screws ALWAYS visible inside on "original" d-bag models? Do handles swivel ALWAYS? It is not a large bag, it is a media (medium). 

Thanks a million for your feedback!


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item Name: Bag tod's
Listing number:1998967446
Seller name or ID: lidiah3
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tod-s-malinowa-skorzana-torebka-i1998967446.html
Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

yes1a2b said:


> Hi authenticators! Please take a look at this bag, thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Tod's White Leather Tote W/ Silver Hardware
> Listing Number: 390354386388
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390354386388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Does anyone know what year it's from and how much it was initially??


Authentic.  From before 2006, son't know original price but I'm sure it was under $800.


----------



## LT bag lady

osalah said:


> Colleagues can you please do your magic on this item:
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name: seltene originale TODS Abendtasche black Glitter TOD's Wert: 490,00 Euro
> Item Number: 150713940363
> Seller ID: everything.original
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150713940363?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> With Gratitude.


Need to see more photos of the inside and closeups of the hardware to give an opinion.


----------



## LT bag lady

AsteroidB612 said:


> It was a gift to my sister from her MIL last christmas. They live overseas in the middle east. So was not purchased in the states, if that makes a difference, but either in the Middle East or in Europe (they travel a lot). They both wear and buy a lot of nice stuff but I was saying I thought this one might be fake cause it doesn't have a Authenticity number. Would love your opinions. She doesn't want to carry a fake bag.
> thanks!


Need to see a close up clear photo of the entire area around the inside zipper and the embossing on the hardware.


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> Would someone (LT) lol authenticate this lovely red bag
> 
> Item Name: Ruched shoulder bag in lipstick red
> Item # 300635696072
> Seller Rarefiedgirl
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOD-S-Lipst...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45ff48abc8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry I took so long Kroquet, email me next time . It's authentic. I used to own this style, it's a pain to get in and out of this bag... If you carry it on the crook of your arm or wrist it tips forward... I never got the hang of this bag...


----------



## LT bag lady

nillacobain said:


> Item Name: TOD'S pink bag
> Listing number: 170747766055
> Seller name or ID: dori19_87
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Tods-o...0747766055?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item27c15c2527
> 
> TIA!


Authentic and adorable!


----------



## LT bag lady

cassis_rose said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Item name: New Genuine Tod's Creamy White Leather Wallet
> Item no: 260893616766
> Seller id: paprika_rose
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260893616766
> 
> Thank you! xx


Authentic.  Did you win?  I purchased this very same wallet in Taupe for my Mom 2 yrs ago, she loves it!


----------



## LT bag lady

nateH said:


> I got the same bag posted in the first message: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...GB:1123&clk_rvr_id=297401741917#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Seller told me she got the bag in an outlet store. Since I've reviewed "authenticity" guidelines on E-Bay, I got concerned: no visible screws inside, handles don't swivel, leather is too smooth and doesn't feel like leather. Workmanship is good.
> 
> Are screws ALWAYS visible inside on "original" d-bag models? Do handles swivel ALWAYS? It is not a large bag, it is a media (medium).
> 
> Thanks a million for your feedback!


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

Jaann6 said:


> HI
> Item Name: Bag tod's
> Listing number:1998967446
> Seller name or ID: lidiah3
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/tod-s-malinowa-skorzana-torebka-i1998967446.html
> Thanks


 Ask the seller for a clear close up of the entire inside zipper area.  Looks okay but I want to be 100% sure.


----------



## nateH

Thanks, Bag Lady:

It's a relief. Do they really sell this kind in outlets only nowadays? How much are they there? Is it a new generation without screws inside and with hands that don't move?


----------



## cassis_rose

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  Did you win?  I purchased this very same wallet in Taupe for my Mom 2 yrs ago, she loves it!


Hi,

Thank you for your confirmation. No I didn't win. This wallet was own and sold by my friend of friend. She knew this was authentic and I had seen it myself that it was authentic. I think she got a scammer who tried to get a free wallet out of her. When she received the payment & sent the wallet out; she got a message from paypal that the payment was not authorised so she needed to proof that she had sent it out luckily it was sent by recorded delivery then paypal returned the money back into her account. Then yesterday, the seller claimed a case via paypal again said that the wallet was not authentic. So now, she got to deal with this and her money was held by paypal. Weird thing, that person purchased via ebay and opened all the cases via paypal, I can only think that this is a work of scammer. I hope this can be a proof to paypal that the wallet is a genuine one; not a fake like the buyer claimed.


----------



## LT bag lady

cassis_rose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your confirmation. No I didn't win. This wallet was own and sold by my friend of friend. She knew this was authentic and I had seen it myself that it was authentic. I think she got a scammer who tried to get a free wallet out of her. When she received the payment & sent the wallet out; she got a message from paypal that the payment was not authorised so she needed to proof that she had sent it out luckily it was sent by recorded delivery then paypal returned the money back into her account. Then yesterday, the seller claimed a case via paypal again said that the wallet was not authentic. So now, she got to deal with this and her money was held by paypal. Weird thing, that person purchased via ebay and opened all the cases via paypal, I can only think that this is a work of scammer. I hope this can be a proof to paypal that the wallet is a genuine one; not a fake like the buyer claimed.


Sorry your friend has to go through this.  Sounds like buyers remorse.  Hopefully PayPal will see through this buyer and rule in favor of your friend.  Have your friend post on the eBay subforum, she may get some good advice on how to deal with this buyer.


----------



## cassis_rose

LT bag lady said:


> Sorry your friend has to go through this.  Sounds like buyers remorse.  Hopefully PayPal will see through this buyer and rule in favor of your friend.  Have your friend post on the eBay subforum, she may get some good advice on how to deal with this buyer.


Thank you for your advise! I will let her know! xx


----------



## nateH

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Many-many thanks!
Thanks, Bag Lady:

It's a relief. Do they really sell this kind in outlets only nowadays? How much are they there? Is it a new generation without screws inside and with hands that don't move?

P.S. I just joined - still figuring out how to use this site correctly.


----------



## nillacobain

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic and adorable!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Gisele088

Please kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!
Item Name: Authentic TOD'S New Womens D-Styling Bauletto Medio BAG Shoulder j.p jp handbag
Listing number:200690066608
Seller name or ID: adolfoitalian 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...s_Handbags&hash=item2eba0f64b0#ht_5050wt_1139


----------



## ElOiSe28

Hi!
I get to see this model being sold from a second hand shop. I kinda like it coz it looks so nice but hesitant since I have no knowledge whatsoever on how to identify a fake from an authentic piece. Can anyone please help me on this? What should I look for to see if the item is authentic? The bag is in light green color... close to being "apple green". The handle and trims are in light brown color, somewhat beige. Does this bag color ever been produced by Tod's? Do I need to check if metal feet show an engraved "TOD'S"? Also, can anyone tell when was this model released?

Item name: *G-Bag Easy Sacca Media*
Item number: RP17BW4C
Seller: Madam Milan
Link: http://www.madammilan.com.sg/brands...=9030&osCsid=7abdfc925996286cd6c381afd39c4241

This shop so far, in my opinion, has been reliable for selling authentic stuffs. I haven't heard of any complaint (yet) about them regarding fake issues. Still, I don't wanna let myself off guard. Thank you so much!


----------



## 4213jen

Is this fake?
Item name " elegant deep red suede
Item number 170749851720
Seller ID celtic-corners
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170749851720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Thank you and happy Chrsitmas!


----------



## LT bag lady

4213jen said:


> Is this fake?
> Item name " elegant deep red suede
> Item number 170749851720
> Seller ID celtic-corners
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170749851720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Thank you and happy Chrsitmas!


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

Gisele088 said:


> Please kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!
> Item Name: Authentic TOD'S New Womens D-Styling Bauletto Medio BAG Shoulder j.p jp handbag
> Listing number:200690066608
> Seller name or ID: adolfoitalian
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...s_Handbags&hash=item2eba0f64b0#ht_5050wt_1139


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

ElOiSe28 said:


> Hi!
> I get to see this model being sold from a second hand shop. I kinda like it coz it looks so nice but hesitant since I have no knowledge whatsoever on how to identify a fake from an authentic piece. Can anyone please help me on this? What should I look for to see if the item is authentic? The bag is in light green color... close to being "apple green". The handle and trims are in light brown color, somewhat beige. Does this bag color ever been produced by Tod's? Do I need to check if metal feet show an engraved "TOD'S"? Also, can anyone tell when was this model released?
> 
> Item name: *G-Bag Easy Sacca Media*
> Item number: RP17BW4C
> Seller: Madam Milan
> Link: http://www.madammilan.com.sg/brands...=9030&osCsid=7abdfc925996286cd6c381afd39c4241
> 
> This shop so far, in my opinion, has been reliable for selling authentic stuffs. I haven't heard of any complaint (yet) about them regarding fake issues. Still, I don't wanna let myself off guard. Thank you so much!


Need better pictures.  Color might be Khaki from 2008.


----------



## cassis_rose

Hi,
can you authenticate this for me? I know this is an authentic one, someone just said it is not.
Item name: new tod's red satin purse
item no: 260902286584
seller id: paprika_rose
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260902286584&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123

thank you xx


----------



## LT bag lady

cassis_rose said:


> Hi,
> can you authenticate this for me? I know this is an authentic one, someone just said it is not.
> Item name: new tod's red satin purse
> item no: 260902286584
> seller id: paprika_rose
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260902286584&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123
> 
> thank you xx


Authentic, ignore that 'someone'.
Happy New Year!


----------



## FisherGossip

I do not own a Tod's bag.  Please let me know if this bag is authentic.


Item name Tod's Large 3 Sipper Gray Pashmy Luna
Item number 120835919092
Seller ID Annie's Unique Accessories
Link http

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TODS-LA...s=63&clkid=5354588811274461817#ht_5077wt_1429


----------



## LT bag lady

FisherGossip said:


> I do not own a Tod's bag.  Please let me know if this bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> Item name Tod's Large 3 Sipper Gray Pashmy Luna
> Item number 120835919092
> Seller ID Annie's Unique Accessories
> Link http
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TODS-LA...s=63&clkid=5354588811274461817#ht_5077wt_1429


Authentic!  Great bag!


----------



## k0k0m0

Happy New Year! Kindly authenticate this tod's g-bag for me please. Thanks in advance!

Item name: TOD&#8217;S G-BAG EASY SACCA MEDIA ALL LEATHER TOTE / SHOULDER BAG - AUTHENTIC

item no: 190623962519

seller id: maximum_happiness

link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/TOD-S-G-BAG-...tDomain_211&hash=item2c6212d597#ht_2132wt_932


----------



## superchubby

Hi everyone! can someone help me  to authenticate this bag?

thank you thank you thank you :kiss:


----------



## FisherGossip

Hi   - 

I would like to post an authentication thread for Tod's bag(s).  When I go under the authentication tab the last post is 2010 August.  There is no option to start a new thread.  I put it under the Tod's general sit as there was an option to post a new thread.  Please let me know what to look for. 
Thanks so much. 

Jennifer


----------



## FisherGossip

Authenticate this Tod's Manici Patchwork Black
Please tell me if this bag is authentic. I can not find any like this on line. 


Style:  TOD'S "Lux 2 Manici" Patchwork Black Patent Leather Handbag

Item #: 160710714242

Link to listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Lux-2-...H_Handbags&hash=item256b1ae382#ht_1071wt_1188


Seller ID:  livinginhawaii


----------



## FisherGossip

Hi  - Please take a look and let me know if this bag is authentic.  Thanks so much!!

Style: New TOD'S Dark Brown "Pashmy Sacca Hobo Media" Handbag

Seller ID: livinginhawaii

Item #:160710715108

Link to item:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-TODS-Da...WH_Handbags&hash=item256b1ae6e4#ht_889wt_1188


----------



## LT bag lady

k0k0m0 said:


> Happy New Year! Kindly authenticate this tod's g-bag for me please. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: TODS G-BAG EASY SACCA MEDIA ALL LEATHER TOTE / SHOULDER BAG - AUTHENTIC
> 
> item no: 190623962519
> 
> seller id: maximum_happiness
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/TOD-S-G-BAG-...tDomain_211&hash=item2c6212d597#ht_2132wt_932


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

superchubby said:


> Hi everyone! can someone help me  to authenticate this bag?
> 
> thank you thank you thank you :kiss:


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

FisherGossip said:


> Authenticate this Tod's Manici Patchwork Black
> Please tell me if this bag is authentic. I can not find any like this on line.
> 
> 
> Style:  TOD'S "Lux 2 Manici" Patchwork Black Patent Leather Handbag
> 
> Item #: 160710714242
> 
> Link to listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Lux-2-...H_Handbags&hash=item256b1ae382#ht_1071wt_1188
> 
> 
> Seller ID:  livinginhawaii


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

FisherGossip said:


> Hi  - Please take a look and let me know if this bag is authentic.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Style: New TOD'S Dark Brown "Pashmy Sacca Hobo Media" Handbag
> 
> Seller ID: livinginhawaii
> 
> Item #:160710715108
> 
> Link to item:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-TODS-Da...WH_Handbags&hash=item256b1ae6e4#ht_889wt_1188


Authentic.


----------



## superchubby

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thank you LT bag lady!


----------



## springinwinter

Please kindly authenticate this bag. I do like it very much and wanna grasp it. The seller said she regarded it auth cos she bought it used as well. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: TODS DESIGNER TAN/CAMEL LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing number:200696682741
Seller name or ID: hollyashgia 
Working Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200696682...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1176


----------



## willow88

Hi!  Could you authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks so much!

Item Name:  Tod's D Bag Bauletto
Listing number:  220929828705
Seller name or ID:  ackshopper
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/220929828705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LT bag lady

springinwinter said:


> Please kindly authenticate this bag. I do like it very much and wanna grasp it. The seller said she regarded it auth cos she bought it used as well. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: TODS DESIGNER TAN/CAMEL LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing number:200696682741
> Seller name or ID: hollyashgia
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200696682...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1176


Sorry not enough photos to render an opinion.  Ask the seller for photos of the inside, photo if either side of the zippered area inside and close up of the lining.


----------



## LT bag lady

willow88 said:


> Hi!  Could you authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name:  Tod's D Bag Bauletto
> Listing number:  220929828705
> Seller name or ID:  ackshopper
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/220929828705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Sorry, need to see photos of the inside Zippered area, both sides.  There should be a small leather tab inside the inside pocket with a series of #s & or letters, need to see that also.


----------



## nillacobain

Item Name: Tod's bag
Listing number: 250971104745
Seller name or ID: cardman77
Working Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/TODS-BORSA-P...0971104745?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a6f0b25e9

Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

nillacobain said:


> Item Name: Tod's bag
> Listing number: 250971104745
> Seller name or ID: cardman77
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/TODS-BORSA-P...0971104745?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a6f0b25e9
> 
> Thank you!


 Not authentic!


----------



## nillacobain

LT bag lady said:


> Not authentic!


 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## FisherGossip

I really appreciate your time!

JV


----------



## twin-fun

This is not an online but private sale by an acquaintance who wants to sell her TODS bag. She calls it Tods Gommini Shopping Tote and says she purchased it a little over a year ago. Asking price is $200. Please tell me it's authentic...


----------



## chel14

Hi all, please help me authenticate this Tod's bag. 

Item Name: Tod's G Bag Sacca Grande
Listing number: 180797322202
Seller name or ID: faithcheska2008
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Sale-Authent...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a185c33da
Comments: I asked the seller to send me more photos. I will post them once she get back on me.  TIA!


----------



## jrankin16

Hi Everyone,
I just bought this at a garage sale, is this a real Tod's? I'd appreciate any help with this.. 
I was having lots of issues uploading these pictures which is why I just posted the link here:

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc428/pickerchick/

Thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

twin-fun said:


> This is not an online but private sale by an acquaintance who wants to sell her TODS bag. She calls it Tods Gommini Shopping Tote and says she purchased it a little over a year ago. Asking price is $200. Please tell me it's authentic...



Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

chel14 said:


> Hi all, please help me authenticate this Tod's bag.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's G Bag Sacca Grande
> Listing number: 180797322202
> Seller name or ID: faithcheska2008
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Sale-Authent...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a185c33da
> Comments: I asked the seller to send me more photos. I will post them once she get back on me.  TIA!


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

jrankin16 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just bought this at a garage sale, is this a real Tod's? I'd appreciate any help with this..
> I was having lots of issues uploading these pictures which is why I just posted the link here:
> 
> http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc428/pickerchick/
> 
> Thanks so much!


Fake, not authentic.


----------



## chel14

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Thanks LT bag lady I really appreciate it!


----------



## mrs.bitwit

Dear Ladies,
Please kindly authenticate this Tod's hobo.

Item Name: TOD'S Black Nylon Black Leather Trim Large Hobo Handbag Purse Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 180735197234
Seller name or ID: conner2100
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-TODS-B...H_Handbags&hash=item2a14a84032#ht_7515wt_1071
Comments: I just realized that the bag doesn't have the Tod's charm/chain logo anymore. Is it authentic?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## springinwinter

LT bag lady said:


> Sorry not enough photos to render an opinion.  Ask the seller for photos of the inside, photo if either side of the zippered area inside and close up of the lining.



The seller said there's a "T" engraved on the back of the zipper and there's no "genuine leather made in Italy + code" inside the bag. According to what I learnt here, it's fake, isn't it?


----------



## chel14

Hello, can anyone authenticate this Tod's Hobo.

Item Name: TODS Large Pashmy Luna Blue Nylon Hobo Bag
Listing number: 300652129204
Seller name or ID: joyoushopper2011
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LowBid-Authe...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4600436bb4

another link for added photos: http://lovegameshop.multiply.com/ph..._Pashmy_Luna_Blue_Nylon_Hobo_Bag_used_7500.00

Comments: The last three photos are for reference only worn by celebrities.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twin-fun

LT bag lady said:
			
		

> Authentic!



Oh, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## Gisele088

Please kindly authenticate this Tod's. Thank you very much

Item Name: AUTHENTIC JP TOD'S NEW WOMENS G BAG j.p shoulder Italian LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing number: 180797582327
Seller name or ID: ceologistics
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18079758...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4515wt_1139


----------



## twin-fun

Gisele088 said:
			
		

> Please kindly authenticate this Tod's. Thank you very much
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC JP TOD'S NEW WOMENS G BAG j.p shoulder Italian LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing number: 180797582327
> Seller name or ID: ceologistics
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180797582327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4515wt_1139



I can't comment on the authenticity of this Tod's bag as I'm not qualified to do that but I would seriously warn you about bidding on this item. The seller's feedback profile at 97.4% is less than stellar and he received two of his negative comments for selling a fake Tod's G Sacca Grande as well as fake sunglasses! Another red flag is that he doesn't seem to accept Paypal (unless "money transfer" means Paypal in Australia. Just be cautious and take EVERYTHING into consideration, not just the authenticity. Good luck!


----------



## Gisele088

twin-fun said:


> I can't comment on the authenticity of this Tod's bag as I'm not qualified to do that but I would seriously warn you about bidding on this item. The seller's feedback profile at 97.4% is less than stellar and he received two of his negative comments for selling a fake Tod's G Sacca Grande as well as fake sunglasses! Another red flag is that he doesn't seem to accept Paypal (unless "money transfer" means Paypal in Australia. Just be cautious and take EVERYTHING into consideration, not just the authenticity. Good luck!


Thanks so much twin-fun  I have stirred away from it. Much appreciated for the advice!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

mrs.bitwit said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Please kindly authenticate this Tod's hobo.
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S Black Nylon Black Leather Trim Large Hobo Handbag Purse Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 180735197234
> Seller name or ID: conner2100
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-TODS-B...H_Handbags&hash=item2a14a84032#ht_7515wt_1071
> Comments: I just realized that the bag doesn't have the Tod's charm/chain logo anymore. Is it authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

springinwinter said:


> The seller said there's a "T" engraved on the back of the zipper and there's no "genuine leather made in Italy + code" inside the bag. According to what I learnt here, it's fake, isn't it?


Possibly fake, but on some colors it is really hard to see.  If the seller is unwilling to provide clear photos, I suggest you move on.


----------



## LT bag lady

chel14 said:


> Hello, can anyone authenticate this Tod's Hobo.
> 
> Item Name: TODS Large Pashmy Luna Blue Nylon Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 300652129204
> Seller name or ID: joyoushopper2011
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LowBid-Authe...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4600436bb4
> 
> another link for added photos: http://lovegameshop.multiply.com/ph..._Pashmy_Luna_Blue_Nylon_Hobo_Bag_used_7500.00
> 
> Comments: The last three photos are for reference only worn by celebrities.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

Gisele088 said:


> Please kindly authenticate this Tod's. Thank you very much
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC JP TOD'S NEW WOMENS G BAG j.p shoulder Italian LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing number: 180797582327
> Seller name or ID: ceologistics
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18079758...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4515wt_1139


Authentic, great photos by the seller.


----------



## mrs.bitwit

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Thank you, LT bag lady.


----------



## chel14

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thank you! I highly appreciate your time


----------



## Gisele088

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, great photos by the seller.


Thank you so much LT bag lady. Too bad didnt bid on it


----------



## eits

Hi!

Greatly appreciate it if someone would kindly help me authenticate these TODs shoes:

*Item Name: *Tod's flats ballerina loafer dark brown leather size 36
* Listing number: *330668303589
* Seller name or ID: *knewshuz* 
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-flats-...03589?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cfd5de4e5*


Cheers!! 
*


----------



## adominguez

hello! can you please authenticate the ebay listing below? thank you in advance!

Item Name: BLUE TODS TOTE SHOULDER TAN LEATHER HANDBAG-GORGEOUS
Listing number: 170767714002
Seller name or ID: run-bear-run
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170767714002#ht_1958wt_936


----------



## fofipurse

Originally Posted by *fofipurse* 

 hi, 
i am not sure if this is the right place for this authentication as i couldn't find one specifically for Tods.
im interested in the following so can an expert authenticate

item: TOD'S BLACK LEATHER LARGE DAY BAG 
seller: *shoppingcassielou*
*item no: *170756025911
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170756025911...84.m1423.l2649

other comments: seller indicates:*This bag was puchased at a charity auction. I am not the original owner. Because I do not know the origin of the bag, I am selling it for the price I paid. It is truly beautiful but I can not guarantee anything beyond that.*Originally Posted by *fofipurse* 

 hi, 
i am not sure if this is the right place for this authentication as i couldn't find one specifically for Tods.
im interested in the following so can an expert authenticate

item: TOD'S BLACK LEATHER LARGE DAY BAG 
seller: *shoppingcassielou*
*item no: *170756025911
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170756025911...84.m1423.l2649

other comments: seller indicates:*This bag was puchased at a charity auction. I am not the original owner. Because I do not know the origin of the bag, I am selling it for the price I paid. It is truly beautiful but I can not guarantee anything beyond that.*hi, 
i am not sure if this is the right place for this authentication as i couldn't find one specifically for Tods.
im interested in the following so can an expert authenticate

item: TOD'S BLACK LEATHER LARGE DAY BAG 
seller: *shoppingcassielou*
*item no: *170756025911
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170756025911...84.m1423.l2649

other comments: seller indicates:*This bag was puchased at a charity auction. I am not the original owner. Because I do not know the origin of the bag, I am selling it for the price I paid. It is truly beautiful but I can not guarantee anything beyond that.*


----------



## fofipurse

My sincere aplogies.. i did not realize the duplication 


*Item Name:  TOD'S BLACK LEATHER LARGE DAY BAG 
**Listing number:*170756025911
*Seller name or ID: shoppingcassielou*
*Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170756025911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
*Comments:This bag was puchased at a charity auction. I am not the original owner. Because I do not know the origin of the bag, I am selling it for the price I paid.*

by the way, i still can not find the name tods under authenticate this   forum//how did you find it?? i still can not see it
thank you in advance


----------



## LT bag lady

eits said:


> Hi!
> 
> Greatly appreciate it if someone would kindly help me authenticate these TODs shoes:
> 
> *Item Name: *Tod's flats ballerina loafer dark brown leather size 36
> * Listing number: *330668303589
> * Seller name or ID: *knewshuz*
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-flats-...03589?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cfd5de4e5*
> 
> 
> Cheers!!
> *


Sorry, I can't give an opinion on these because I don't own a pair.


----------



## LT bag lady

adominguez said:


> hello! can you please authenticate the ebay listing below? thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BLUE TODS TOTE SHOULDER TAN LEATHER HANDBAG-GORGEOUS
> Listing number: 170767714002
> Seller name or ID: run-bear-run
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170767714002#ht_1958wt_936


Authentic, great color!


----------



## LT bag lady

fofipurse said:


> Originally Posted by *fofipurse*
> 
> hi,
> i am not sure if this is the right place for this authentication as i couldn't find one specifically for Tods.
> im interested in the following so can an expert authenticate
> 
> item: TOD'S BLACK LEATHER LARGE DAY BAG
> seller: *shoppingcassielou*
> *item no: *170756025911
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170756025911...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> other comments: seller indicates:*This bag was puchased at a charity auction. I am not the original owner. Because I do not know the origin of the bag, I am selling it for the price I paid. It is truly beautiful but I can not guarantee anything beyond that.*Originally Posted by *fofipurse*
> 
> hi,
> i am not sure if this is the right place for this authentication as i couldn't find one specifically for Tods.
> im interested in the following so can an expert authenticate
> 
> item: TOD'S BLACK LEATHER LARGE DAY BAG
> seller: *shoppingcassielou*
> *item no: *170756025911
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170756025911...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> other comments: seller indicates:*This bag was puchased at a charity auction. I am not the original owner. Because I do not know the origin of the bag, I am selling it for the price I paid. It is truly beautiful but I can not guarantee anything beyond that.*hi,
> i am not sure if this is the right place for this authentication as i couldn't find one specifically for Tods.
> im interested in the following so can an expert authenticate
> 
> item: TOD'S BLACK LEATHER LARGE DAY BAG
> seller: *shoppingcassielou*
> *item no: *170756025911
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170756025911...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> other comments: seller indicates:*This bag was puchased at a charity auction. I am not the original owner. Because I do not know the origin of the bag, I am selling it for the price I paid. It is truly beautiful but I can not guarantee anything beyond that.*


FAKE, Not Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

fofipurse said:


> my sincere aplogies.. I did not realize the duplication
> 
> 
> *item name:  tod's black leather large day bag
> **listing number:*170756025911
> *seller name or id: shoppingcassielou*
> *working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170756025911?sspagename=strk:mewax:it&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
> *comments:this bag was puchased at a charity auction. I am not the original owner. Because i do not know the origin of the bag, i am selling it for the price i paid.*
> 
> by the way, i still can not find the name tods under authenticate this   forum//how did you find it?? I still can not see it
> thank you in advance


fake


----------



## mrs.bitwit

Dear Ladies,
Please kindly authenticate this Tod's hobo.

Item Name: Tod's Tod Black Akin Leather Purse Handbag
Listing number: 330679682576
Seller name or ID: 90platinum
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Tod-Bl...H_Handbags&hash=item4cfe0b8610#ht_1428wt_1304
Comments: The seller claimed that she/he "bought it new either from SFA or eLuxury (... cannot quite remember)" Wt do you ladies think? Is the item authentic?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chel14

Hi! Kindly authenticate this Tods tote bag. 

Item Name: TOD'S Brown Pebbled Leather Tote Bag
Listing number: 260946173232
Seller name or ID: santoreza
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-TO...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc19a9d30

Thanks


----------



## kalina222

I need some help with this vintage handbag.
Item Name:Tod's Handbag
Listing number:does not have
Seller name or ID:Vinatge Bazar-site
Working Link:http://www.vintagebazar.ro/articol/Accesorii/genti-posete,_designer/Poseta_TOD´S-6041.html
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

mrs.bitwit said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Please kindly authenticate this Tod's hobo.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Tod Black Akin Leather Purse Handbag
> Listing number: 330679682576
> Seller name or ID: 90platinum
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Tod-Bl...H_Handbags&hash=item4cfe0b8610#ht_1428wt_1304
> Comments: The seller claimed that she/he "bought it new either from SFA or eLuxury (... cannot quite remember)" Wt do you ladies think? Is the item authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

chel14 said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this Tods tote bag.
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S Brown Pebbled Leather Tote Bag
> Listing number: 260946173232
> Seller name or ID: santoreza
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-TO...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc19a9d30
> 
> Thanks


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

kalina222 said:


> I need some help with this vintage handbag.
> Item Name:Tod's Handbag
> Listing number:does not have
> Seller name or ID:Vinatge Bazar-site
> Working Link:http://www.vintagebazar.ro/articol/Accesorii/genti-posete,_designer/Poseta_TOD´S-6041.html
> Thanks in advance!


 Not enough pictures to give an opinion.  Ask the seller for clear close up images of inside, all hardware, zippers and area around the zipper.


----------



## mrs.bitwit

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thanks for the help, LT bag lady


----------



## kalina222

Thank you, I'll ask and post!


----------



## layla328

Good morning,

My friend recently found this Tod's handbag at a local thrift shop and she wanted to authenticate before listing it on ebay since that is illegal. Can someone please help as I'm not well versed in Tod's handbags.

Thank you so much in advance! 

http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n556/layla0328/todshandbag01/


----------



## twin-fun

layla328 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> My friend recently found this Tod's handbag at a local thrift shop and she wanted to authenticate before listing it on ebay since that is illegal. Can someone please help as I'm not well versed in Tod's handbags.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n556/layla0328/todshandbag01/



Oh. My. Word....  that's a gorgeous bag in the loveliest shade of red! I think it's authentic but the expert on here will give you a definite yay or nay. Would you please, PLEASE post a link here to your friend's ebay auction once it has been determent if this bag is a go? I would love to be able to bid on it. Just lovely!


----------



## layla328

twin-fun said:


> Oh. My. Word....  that's a gorgeous bag in the loveliest shade of red! I think it's authentic but the expert on here will give you a definite yay or nay. Would you please, PLEASE post a link here to your friend's ebay auction once it has been determent if this bag is a go? I would love to be able to bid on it. Just lovely!


 
Hey Twin-Fun - yes I think its authentic too, but better to be safe than sorry! 
It is a lovely bag and of course I will send you the link once it is listed on ebay 
Thanks again for the post!


----------



## LT bag lady

layla328 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> My friend recently found this Tod's handbag at a local thrift shop and she wanted to authenticate before listing it on ebay since that is illegal. Can someone please help as I'm not well versed in Tod's handbags.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n556/layla0328/todshandbag01/



Authentic.


----------



## twin-fun

layla328 said:
			
		

> Hey Twin-Fun - yes I think its authentic too, but better to be safe than sorry!
> It is a lovely bag and of course I will send you the link once it is listed on ebay
> Thanks again for the post!



Can't wait!


----------



## Gisele088

Please kindly authenticate this Tod's. Thank you very much

Item Name: AUTHENTIC JP TOD'S NEW WOMENS G BAG j.p shoulder Italian LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing number: 180818831800
Seller name or ID: ceologistics
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...s_Handbags&hash=item2a19a469b8#ht_4515wt_1139


----------



## LT bag lady

Gisele088 said:


> Please kindly authenticate this Tod's. Thank you very much
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC JP TOD'S NEW WOMENS G BAG j.p shoulder Italian LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing number: 180818831800
> Seller name or ID: ceologistics
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...s_Handbags&hash=item2a19a469b8#ht_4515wt_1139


The bag in the photos is authentic.  Personally, I'm not comfortable with the seller's feedback and Private listing.. I'm very cautious...


----------



## twin-fun

Gisele088 said:
			
		

> Please kindly authenticate this Tod's. Thank you very much
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC JP TOD'S NEW WOMENS G BAG j.p shoulder Italian LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing number: 180818831800
> Seller name or ID: ceologistics
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-JP-TODS-NEW-WOMENS-G-BAG-j-p-shoulder-Italian-LEATHER-HANDBAG-/180818831800?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a19a469b8#ht_4515wt_1139



If you read the seller's feedback you can see that he's had several feedbacks stating that his items are fake, bags as well as sunglasses. He has a history of selling counterfeit items so buyer beware...


----------



## layla328

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


 

Thank you so much LT Bag Lady!!!!  Have a great weekend


----------



## Pinkshells

I am having a bit of difficulty on this one. Would someone please be so kind as to help me out with authenticity. 
They have it listed as a retail of $4500 and that makes me think they are clueless. =]
Thanks so much in advance. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-L...ps=63&clkid=6442892142255308818#ht_500wt_1249


----------



## Melora

Pinkshells said:


> They have it listed as a retail of $4500 and that makes me think they are clueless. =]


I cannot say anything about authentication. But I do know that there exists/existed a luxury version of the D-styling Bauletto which you can determine by the metal plates on the outer zipper pulls (see picture 5 of the ebay auction).

  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## layla328

twin-fun said:


> Oh. My. Word....  that's a gorgeous bag in the loveliest shade of red! I think it's authentic but the expert on here will give you a definite yay or nay. Would you please, PLEASE post a link here to your friend's ebay auction once it has been determent if this bag is a go? I would love to be able to bid on it. Just lovely!


 
Hi Twin Fun! As promised here is the link of the Tod's purse that you requested.
Good luck - hope you win it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110829233256


----------



## LT bag lady

Pinkshells said:


> I am having a bit of difficulty on this one. Would someone please be so kind as to help me out with authenticity.
> They have it listed as a retail of $4500 and that makes me think they are clueless. =]
> Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-L...ps=63&clkid=6442892142255308818#ht_500wt_1249


 
Authentic, there is a luxury collection, you can view it on the official TODS site.


----------



## twin-fun

layla328 said:
			
		

> Hi Twin Fun! As promised here is the link of the Tod's purse that you requested.
> Good luck - hope you win it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110829233256



I'm already watching it - I thought I recognized this beauty! Thanks so much.


----------



## Sammiechan

Tod's women's wallet
This is not an auction item. 

http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums...ction=view¤t=photo-7.jpg&evt=user_media_share

http://m1270.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/rinandsammie/photo-6.jpg.html?o=1

http://m1270.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/rinandsammie/photo-5.jpg.html?o=2

http://m1270.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/rinandsammie/photo-3.jpg.html?o=4

http://m1270.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/rinandsammie/photo-2.jpg.html?o=5

http://m1270.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/rinandsammie/photo-1.jpg.html?o=6


----------



## glamstudio

Please help authenticate this Tod's. Thanks so much  

Item Name: NEW!! JP Tod's Handbag Mocassino Large Orange Purse.Shoulderbag.NWT
Listing number: 280827150878
Seller name or ID: brands_palace
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-JP-Tods-Handbag-Mocassino-Large-Orange-Purse-Shoulderbag-NWT-/280827150878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41629a421e


----------



## EvaRobyn

Hello, could the experts please assist in authenticating this bag? I placed my bid in a haste as I have been looking for this Happy bag for the longest time. Something was wrong with ebay when I was placing my bid and I wasn't able to enlarge the pictures. Now that ebay's fine, I realised that the bag does not have the Genuine Leather and Made in Italy stamps which I see in all my other Tods bag. There is also no "T" embossing on the zipper pull. 

I have yet to pay for this. Any input will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance. 

Item Name: Genuine Tod's red leather handbag
Listing number: 110827493454
Seller name or ID: boo2agoose
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110827493454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## twin-fun

EvaRobyn said:
			
		

> Hello, could the experts please assist in authenticating this bag? I placed my bid in a haste as I have been looking for this Happy bag for the longest time. Something was wrong with ebay when I was placing my bid and I wasn't able to enlarge the pictures. Now that ebay's fine, I realised that the bag does not have the Genuine Leather and Made in Italy stamps which I see in all my other Tods bag. There is also no "T" embossing on the zipper pull.
> 
> I have yet to pay for this. Any input will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Tod's red leather handbag
> Listing number: 110827493454
> Seller name or ID: boo2agoose
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110827493454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I am not an expert at authentication but I am on things relating to eBay and I have to tell you that if you are the winning bidder of this auction you are required to pay for it. By placing your bid you entered into a contract with seller and it is your obligation to honor that contract. If you do not pay the seller can open a dispute which will result in you receiving a strike against your eBay account. You will need to pay for the item and wait until you receive it. If it turns out to be a counterfeit as authenticated by one of the experts here, you can then open an "item not as received" dispute and subsequent claim. That way you would be refunded your money and no strikes would be issued against you as a non-paying bidder.
Good luck!


----------



## glamstudio

glamstudio said:


> Please help authenticate this Tod's. Thanks so much
> 
> Item Name: NEW!! JP Tod's Handbag Mocassino Large Orange Purse.Shoulderbag.NWT
> Listing number: 280827150878
> Seller name or ID: brands_palace
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-JP-Tods-Handbag-Mocassino-Large-Orange-Purse-Shoulderbag-NWT-/280827150878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41629a421e




Anyone?


----------



## LT bag lady

glamstudio said:


> Please help authenticate this Tod's. Thanks so much
> 
> Item Name: NEW!! JP Tod's Handbag Mocassino Large Orange Purse.Shoulderbag.NWT
> Listing number: 280827150878
> Seller name or ID: brands_palace
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-JP-Tods-Handbag-Mocassino-Large-Orange-Purse-Shoulderbag-NWT-/280827150878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41629a421e


Sorry, looks like images have been deleted.  Ask the seller why?


----------



## LT bag lady

EvaRobyn said:


> Hello, could the experts please assist in authenticating this bag? I placed my bid in a haste as I have been looking for this Happy bag for the longest time. Something was wrong with ebay when I was placing my bid and I wasn't able to enlarge the pictures. Now that ebay's fine, I realised that the bag does not have the Genuine Leather and Made in Italy stamps which I see in all my other Tods bag. There is also no "T" embossing on the zipper pull.
> 
> I have yet to pay for this. Any input will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Tod's red leather handbag
> Listing number: 110827493454
> Seller name or ID: boo2agoose
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110827493454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Authentic! Enjoy, great color.


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased these shoes at a resale, I wanted to know if they are authenticate? Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Sammiechan

Would you please help me authenticate this wallet? It is not an auction item. Thanks!

Item Name: Tod's women's wallet
Listing Number: This is not an auction item.
Seller name or ID: This is not an auction item.
Working Link: http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj603/rinandsammie/?src=wap


----------



## LT bag lady

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased these shoes at a resale, I wanted to know if they are authenticate? Thank you for your help in advance.


 Authentic, I have these same shoes!


----------



## LT bag lady

Sammiechan said:


> Would you please help me authenticate this wallet? It is not an auction item. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Tod's women's wallet
> Listing Number: This is not an auction item.
> Seller name or ID: This is not an auction item.
> Working Link: http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj603/rinandsammie/?src=wap


 I do not believe this is authentic.


----------



## jinmon

Hello all!  I purchased this today at a local thrift shop and would love to know if it's authentic or not (battered as it is!).  Thank you very much!

Item:  Tod's suede handbag
Listing Number: not an auction
Seller name: not an auction
Working Link: http://photobucket.com/jnitods


----------



## LT bag lady

jinmon said:


> Hello all! I purchased this today at a local thrift shop and would love to know if it's authentic or not (battered as it is!). Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Tod's suede handbag
> Listing Number: not an auction
> Seller name: not an auction
> Working Link: http://photobucket.com/jnitods


 Can you post some photos of the inside?  the zipper inside and thearea surrounding as well as the lining.


----------



## Nstob

Hi Tod's ladies!  
Wondering if one of you could help me out and authenticate this bag:

TOD'S Black Leather Shoulder Bag Purse
seller:  moda_ab
item number:  150766772252
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Black-...252?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231a66601c

thank you!


----------



## doodle10

LT bag lady said:


> Sorry, I can't give an opinion on these because I don't own a pair.


 
Not sure if I'm too late for this- but I own a pair of these shoes! I got it from Bergdorf's in the spring and then saw that it had gone on sale for $290 in the fall- so it's definitely authentic!


----------



## doodle10

This is an active listing on ebay for a beige tote that I'd like to bid on! Please authenticate o-expert-ones!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180830367123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Nstob

Hi - wanted to add to my previous inquiry:

Luxe TODS Purse - Lunchbox Tote Tan Leather Mint
seller:  bigheadmonkeyfashions
Item number:  200720111123
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200720111123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

doodle10 said:


> This is an active listing on ebay for a beige tote that I'd like to bid on! Please authenticate o-expert-ones!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180830367123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Ask the seller for a photo of the inside zipper and area around the zipper.


----------



## LT bag lady

Nstob said:


> Hi - wanted to add to my previous inquiry:
> 
> Luxe TODS Purse - Lunchbox Tote Tan Leather Mint
> seller:  bigheadmonkeyfashions
> Item number:  200720111123
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200720111123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you!



Authentic!


----------



## Nstob

Nstob said:
			
		

> Hi Tod's ladies!
> Wondering if one of you could help me out and authenticate this bag:
> 
> TOD'S Black Leather Shoulder Bag Purse
> seller:  moda_ab
> item number:  150766772252
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-/150766772252?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231a66601c
> 
> thank you!



Hi LTLady!
Thanks for response on the box tote- can you authenticate this one too?
Thank you so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

Nstob said:


> Hi LTLady!
> Thanks for response on the box tote- can you authenticate this one too?
> Thank you so much!



Authentic.


----------



## jinmon

LT bag lady said:


> Can you post some photos of the inside?  the zipper inside and thearea surrounding as well as the lining.



Thank you very much for taking a look!  I've posted more photos as you requested - the lining is a very plain brown fabric and there are no "made in" tags, etc, just the Tod's stamp and the stamps on the hardware.  

More photos with the original set at http://photobucket.com/jnitods

Thanks again!


----------



## LT bag lady

jinmon said:


> Thank you very much for taking a look!  I've posted more photos as you requested - the lining is a very plain brown fabric and there are no "made in" tags, etc, just the Tod's stamp and the stamps on the hardware.
> 
> More photos with the original set at http://photobucket.com/jnitods
> 
> Thanks again!


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

doodle10 said:


> This is an active listing on ebay for a beige tote that I'd like to bid on! Please authenticate o-expert-ones!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180830367123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Authentic, gorgeous classic!


----------



## jinmon

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Hooray!  Great to hear, thank you very much for your time!


----------



## kasitonni

Hi, can you please help me authenticate these Tod's shoes, that I just got 2nd hand, thanks a lot in advance!

*Item: Tod's loafers*
*Pictures:*


----------



## FrenchBulldog

*Item Name:  Beautiful Tods Light Blue Tote D Bag
Listing number:  290678411351
Seller name or ID: teresa0103
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-T...351?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43adc89057
Comments:*


----------



## lokikmchan

Hi, can you please *help me authenticate *and i want to know what *we call these shoes style*?, i think gommino right?


Item: Tod's shoes
seller : just got 2nd hand from my friends
Pictures:

Hi, can you please *help me authenticate *and i want to know what *we call these shoes style*?, i think gommino right?


Item: Tod's shoes
seller : just got 2nd hand from my friends
Pictures:

http://upic.me/i/vy/img_4292.jpg
http://upic.me/i/w0/img_4293.jpg
http://upic.me/i/g9/img_4294.jpg
http://upic.me/i/f2/0img_4295.jpg
http://upic.me/i/p7/img_4296.jpg
http://upic.me/i/k0/0img_4291.jpg


----------



## yiyiyin

hi, the Tod's expert ladies out there, please help me to authenticate this bag. The bag feels so soft and really hope it's real. Also, it would be super helpful if anyone can tell me which year or which collection it comes from. Thank you so much LT baglady in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

FrenchBulldog said:


> *Item Name: Beautiful Tods Light Blue Tote D Bag*
> *Listing number: 290678411351*
> *Seller name or ID: teresa0103*
> *Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-T...351?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43adc89057*
> *Comments:*


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

yiyiyin said:


> hi, the Tod's expert ladies out there, please help me to authenticate this bag. The bag feels so soft and really hope it's real. Also, it would be super helpful if anyone can tell me which year or which collection it comes from. Thank you so much LT baglady in advance!


 Authentic!


----------



## yiyiyin

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Littlemidori

Dear authenticator please authenticate this Brown G-Line Easy Shopping Tote. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## kate58

Hello, I would really appreciate your help with the following ebay listing:


*Item Name*: Tod's Genuine Black Leather Tassle Bag
*Listing number*: 140724758580
*Seller name or ID*: bardochic
*Working Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TODS-GENU..._s_Handbags&hash=item20c3d96834#ht_500wt_1287 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## ynz

Item: Tod's new D bag small size in grey color
Listing Number: private seller
Seller name: private seller
Working Link:


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.



Littlemidori said:


> Dear authenticator please authenticate this Brown G-Line Easy Shopping Tote. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

kate58 said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate your help with the following ebay listing:
> 
> 
> *Item Name*: Tod's Genuine Black Leather Tassle Bag
> *Listing number*: 140724758580
> *Seller name or ID*: bardochic
> *Working Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TODS-GENU..._s_Handbags&hash=item20c3d96834#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Fake!  Not a Tods bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic, sorry for the delay, I was out of the country on retreat with no internet.


ynz said:


> Item: Tod's new D bag small size in grey color
> Listing Number: private seller
> Seller name: private seller
> Working Link:


----------



## Littlemidori

LT bag lady said:
			
		

> Authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## ynz

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, sorry for the delay, I was out of the country on retreat with no internet.



no problem thanks for ur reply!


----------



## jmarie

Hello all fashionistas,

Anyone own a Tod's Pashmy Bauletto bag? I want to know how it looks like when carried with stuffs inside the bag (any pix to share?). I couldn't go check it out at the boutique as I was told by Tod's boutique that they no longer carry the Pashmy line and I am considering buying a pre-owned Pashmy Bauletto as I love how lightweight the Pashmy collection can be as I myself owned a Tod's Pashmy Luna.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## kate58

LT bag lady said:


> Fake!  Not a Tods bag.



Thought as much.....many thanks for your help!


----------



## BUYAUTHENTIC

Could you wonderful Autheticaters help me with this one ? 
http://www.ebay.Com/itm/Authentic-Tods-D-Restyling-Bauletto-Satchel-/360442615856

360442615856 This is the item # 
Dark Brown 
Sorry, having trouble posting link but, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## BUYAUTHENTIC

This one to plz
http:/www.ebay.Com/itm/Tods-D-Styling-Bauletto-Leather-/251032522526
251032522526 item #
Seller: lucialulux66 (380)


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item Name: tod's d-bag
Listing number:380428581798
Seller name or ID: bigalow
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-BROWN-...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58934f7ba6


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item Name: tod's d-bag
Listing number:160776515015
Seller name or ID: kristenx123
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-YELLOW...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256f06edc7


----------



## jeangenie65

twin-fun said:


> I am not an expert at authentication but I am on things relating to eBay and I have to tell you that if you are the winning bidder of this auction you are required to pay for it. By placing your bid you entered into a contract with seller and it is your obligation to honor that contract. If you do not pay the seller can open a dispute which will result in you receiving a strike against your eBay account. You will need to pay for the item and wait until you receive it. If it turns out to be a counterfeit as authenticated by one of the experts here, you can then open an "item not as received" dispute and subsequent claim. That way you would be refunded your money and no strikes would be issued against you as a non-paying bidder.
> Good luck!


i am also not an expert but i would not pay for item until it has been confirmed as good. If this forum deems it a fake DO NOT PAY contact seller and tell them the item has been seen as a fake and you will not pay. also contact ebay and explain but please do not pay and then spend stressful time trying to get back money


----------



## LV*LIFESTYLE

Item Name :  D-Styling Baulette 
http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd426/BeHappy1331

Thank you for your help


----------



## twin-fun

jeangenie65 said:
			
		

> i am also not an expert but i would not pay for item until it has been confirmed as good. If this forum deems it a fake DO NOT PAY contact seller and tell them the item has been seen as a fake and you will not pay. also contact ebay and explain but please do not pay and then spend stressful time trying to get back money



That's why it's important to get it authenticated BEFORE entering into a legally binding contract by placing a potentially winning bid. The seller can still file an "Unpaid item claim" and OP's account will receive an unpaid item strike. She does that again with a different bag and eBay will close her account. As an occasional ebay seller I find it appalling how lightly some bidders, especially here on tPF take these contracts they enter into when placing a bid! Ask the seller for additional pictures if needed, get the item authenticated on one of the many sub forums - THEN place your bid.


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi, Could you check this bag for me, please? 
One of the engraved on the buckle looks like defect ( not deep, not even). It is not because of the photo taken. 
The other thing is that the bag is kind of out of shape and the leather is thick.
Do you know how I can put the bag back to shape?

Thank you very much in advance.
Please let me know if you need more pictures.

Item name:Tod's black leather bag
Item Number:260999271565
Seller:trashcult1977
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/260999271565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi,
Continue the last post.
 I also found that the dust bag's quality is not as good as my old one. It doesn't have flannel inside and the picture is not clear as mine,either.
I am kind of worry about this. or maybe it just comes from different year. Keep my fingers cross.
Thanks again.


----------



## LT bag lady

BUYAUTHENTIC said:


> Could you wonderful Autheticaters help me with this one ?
> http://www.ebay.Com/itm/Authentic-Tods-D-Restyling-Bauletto-Satchel-/360442615856
> 
> 360442615856 This is the item #
> Dark Brown
> Sorry, having trouble posting link but, I'll keep working on it.


Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

Texaspurselove said:


> Item Name: tod's d-bag
> Listing number:380428581798
> Seller name or ID: bigalow
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-BROWN-...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58934f7ba6


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Texaspurselove said:


> Item Name: tod's d-bag
> Listing number:160776515015
> Seller name or ID: kristenx123
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-YELLOW...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256f06edc7


authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

LV*LIFESTYLE said:


> Item Name :  D-Styling Baulette
> http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd426/BeHappy1331
> 
> Thank you for your help


authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi,
> Continue the last post.
> I also found that the dust bag's quality is not as good as my old one. It doesn't have flannel inside and the picture is not clear as mine,either.
> I am kind of worry about this. or maybe it just comes from different year. Keep my fingers cross.
> Thanks again.


Authentic.
I've seen the dustbag without felt inside.  I think Tods may have produced some 'for outlet only, bags...  Long after the Mikey left the boutiques, they were readily available at the outlets for a long time.


----------



## tjlin2566

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.
> I've seen the dustbag without felt inside.  I think Tods may have produced some 'for outlet only, bags...  Long after the Mikey left the boutiques, they were readily available at the outlets for a long time.



Great! Thank you so so much. Now I can have a good night sleep.


----------



## LV*LIFESTYLE

LT bag lady said:


> authentic




Yay   Thank you so much ! What would we do without you wonderful experts.


----------



## BUYAUTHENTIC

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!




Wow, thanks.  That was very nice of you to look at this bag without a working link.  So appreciated


----------



## Lander

Hi there!  Can you please tell me if this is an authentic Tod's? If so, do you know the name? Thank you very much!

http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/t486/lander30/Bag/


----------



## Pradagal

Hi..I am new to Tod's and was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag.  It has already ended on ebay, but was hoping to still find out about it.
TIA
Item name:  Authentic JP Tod's Mercer Bag
Listing #:  230774424589
Seller Name:  Mollymur
Thank you so kindly.  Any info you can give will be greatly appreciated


----------



## LV*LIFESTYLE

A big thank you for your valuable time in advanced..

TOD'S 24 Shopper Tote

http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd426/BeHappy1331/


----------



## Lander

Tod's Red Leather Hobo Hand Bag
Seller: wernecke17
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Red-Leather-Hobo-Hand-Bag-/330723315345?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d00a54e91#ht_500wt_922

Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

LV*LIFESTYLE said:


> A big thank you for your valuable time in advanced..
> 
> TOD'S 24 Shopper Tote
> 
> http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd426/BeHappy1331/



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Lander said:


> Hi there!  Can you please tell me if this is an authentic Tod's? If so, do you know the name? Thank you very much!
> 
> http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/t486/lander30/Bag/


Authentic, sorry I can t remember the style name.


----------



## LT bag lady

Lander said:


> Tod's Red Leather Hobo Hand Bag
> Seller: wernecke17
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Red-Leather-Hobo-Hand-Bag-/330723315345?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d00a54e91#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry, not enough photos to render an opinion.


----------



## LT bag lady

Pradagal said:


> Hi..I am new to Tod's and was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag.  It has already ended on ebay, but was hoping to still find out about it.
> TIA
> Item name:  Authentic JP Tod's Mercer Bag
> Listing #:  230774424589
> Seller Name:  Mollymur
> Thank you so kindly.  Any info you can give will be greatly appreciated


Authentic


----------



## Lander

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, sorry I can t remember the style name.



Thank you so much for your time! I'm so happy I discovered this great site!


----------



## Veraohv

Could someone help me authenticate this one?
http://kleding-schoenen-dames.markt...KKxrNg/7hq7EasrQFGiXQX47o+Pjws7Kfj+4VB4M&df=1

It's the Dutch version of craigslist/ebay, so i will translate the info:

Tod's is joining this seasons bright colors trend.
The bright pink edges really stand out against the bright green of the bag.
Easy size with two pockets on the front.
The inside is nicely done with beige suede and 2 compartments with pockets and a zipper.
It closes with a magnet.

I've searched for it on the internet but couldn't find this bag or anything that looks like it, but you never know! (I don't have a name of the bag or anything)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Veraohv

Veraohv said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this one?
> http://kleding-schoenen-dames.markt...KKxrNg/7hq7EasrQFGiXQX47o+Pjws7Kfj+4VB4M&df=1
> 
> It's the Dutch version of craigslist/ebay, so i will translate the info:
> 
> Tod's is joining this seasons bright colors trend.
> The bright pink edges really stand out against the bright green of the bag.
> Easy size with two pockets on the front.
> The inside is nicely done with beige suede and 2 compartments with pockets and a zipper.
> It closes with a magnet.
> 
> I've searched for it on the internet but couldn't find this bag or anything that looks like it, but you never know! (I don't have a name of the bag or anything)
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please, anyone? Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

Veraohv said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this one?
> http://kleding-schoenen-dames.markt...KKxrNg/7hq7EasrQFGiXQX47o+Pjws7Kfj+4VB4M&df=1
> 
> It's the Dutch version of craigslist/ebay, so i will translate the info:
> 
> Tod's is joining this seasons bright colors trend.
> The bright pink edges really stand out against the bright green of the bag.
> Easy size with two pockets on the front.
> The inside is nicely done with beige suede and 2 compartments with pockets and a zipper.
> It closes with a magnet.
> 
> I've searched for it on the internet but couldn't find this bag or anything that looks like it, but you never know! (I don't have a name of the bag or anything)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Fake, that is not a TODS bag.


----------



## Veraohv

LT bag lady said:


> Fake, that is not a TODS bag.



Ok, Thank you! Glad I didnt purchase it


----------



## Vernislady

Good evening from germany, Ladies,
could someone help me authenticate this one?

item:Tod's bag
item-number: 300705257852
seller:  croonettes
link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/300705257852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much for your advice!!


----------



## mhynne

Item: Tods Classic Designer Handbag
Item number:180877289806
seller: Miked996
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-Clas...06?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a1d20694e

Thanks ladies.


----------



## LT bag lady

mhynne said:


> Item: Tods Classic Designer Handbag
> Item number:180877289806
> seller: Miked996
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-Clas...06?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a1d20694e
> 
> Thanks ladies.


Sorry, the seller only provides one image of the bag.  Please ask for images of the front, back, inside, inside zippered area and the auth tag inside the inner pocket, also clear close up of the hardware embossing.


----------



## Vernislady

Vernislady said:


> Good evening from germany, Ladies,
> could someone help me authenticate this one?
> 
> item:Tod's bag
> item-number: 300705257852
> seller: croonettes
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/300705257852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice!!


 
Can anybody help???


----------



## LT bag lady

Vernislady said:


> Good evening from germany, Ladies,
> could someone help me authenticate this one?
> 
> item:Tod's bag
> item-number: 300705257852
> seller:  croonettes
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/300705257852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice!!


Authentic!  Gorgeous bag, I had it in Black once upon a time.  Sorry I missed your request.


----------



## Vernislady

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! Gorgeous bag, I had it in Black once upon a time. Sorry I missed your request.


 
Oh, many thanks for your support. I'm glad to hear that. 
And, never mind, it's enough time to bid for it yet.


----------



## Vernislady

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! Gorgeous bag, I had it in Black once upon a time. Sorry I missed your request.


 
Dear LT bag lady, 
do you still remember the name of the bag and how old it might be??
I already post this in the ID-thread, but maybe you can help me?

By the way: I've got it on ebay
Greatings from Germany!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Vernislady said:


> Dear LT bag lady,
> do you still remember the name of the bag and how old it might be??
> I already post this in the ID-thread, but maybe you can help me?
> 
> By the way: I've got it on ebay
> Greatings from Germany!!


Early on, TODS did not give bags names except for the D-Bag and the Miky.  I don't think this bag had a name.  I got mine in 2005 I think...  I don't hang on to my bags for too long... I'm terribly fickle :shame:.  It's gorgeous and that is a great color, hope you win!  If you do, please come back and share!


----------



## Vernislady

LT bag lady said:


> Early on, TODS did not give bags names except for the D-Bag and the Miky. I don't think this bag had a name. I got mine in 2005 I think... I don't hang on to my bags for too long... I'm terribly fickle :shame:. It's gorgeous and that is a great color, hope you win! If you do, please come back and share!


 
I've already won it yesterday. So if I get it, I'll show you some pictures!
 Btw do you know the price, the bag had once upon a time?


----------



## LT bag lady

Vernislady said:


> I've already won it yesterday. So if I get it, I'll show you some pictures!
> Btw do you know the price, the bag had once upon a time?


Can't remember but probably around 695 or 895...  I think it came in 2 sizes, I had the smaller one about the size of a Chanel Medium Flap.


----------



## desmondhan

Dear Tod's ladies, can you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much!

item:Tod's D bag
item-number: 160798375024
link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/TODS-D-B...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item2570547c70


----------



## LT bag lady

desmondhan said:


> Dear Tod's ladies, can you help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much!
> 
> item:Tod's D bag
> item-number: 160798375024
> link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/TODS-D-B...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item2570547c70


Not enough pictures to offer an opinion.  Ask the seller for a close up of the embossed hardware and a clear shot of the inside zippered pocket area.
I also need to see a photo of the bottom inside and outside.


----------



## hannyd168

Dear expert Tod Ladies,
Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.

Item: Tod's handbag, purse, tote bag, leather linen mix. MINT!! Longchamp.
Seller ID: habibi73
Number: 270976471649
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27097647164...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1169


----------



## hannyd168

Dear expert Tod Ladies,
Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.

Item: Tod's Black Calfskin Leather
Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
Number: 230789006025
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23078900602...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2362wt_922


----------



## hannyd168

Dear expert Tod Ladies,
Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.

Item: Tod's Red Pebble Leather
Seller ID: optimistk
Number: 160802091494
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-TODS-R...&ps=63&clkid=8444025674342902222#ht_720wt_922


----------



## hannyd168

Dear expert Tod Ladies,
Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.

Item: Nice Tods Large Leather Hobo Purse
Seller ID: hollyfaith2012
Number: 221021306876
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Tods-L...&ps=63&clkid=8446312272250124992#ht_705wt_922


----------



## LT bag lady

hannyd168 said:


> dear expert tod ladies,
> please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Tod's handbag, purse, tote bag, leather linen mix. Mint!! Longchamp.
> Seller id: Habibi73
> number: 270976471649
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27097647164...ax:it&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1169


fake, 100%!


----------



## LT bag lady

hannyd168 said:


> Dear expert Tod Ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Tod's Black Calfskin Leather
> Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
> Number: 230789006025
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23078900602...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2362wt_922


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

hannyd168 said:


> Dear expert Tod Ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Tod's Red Pebble Leather
> Seller ID: optimistk
> Number: 160802091494
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-TODS-R...&ps=63&clkid=8444025674342902222#ht_720wt_922


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

hannyd168 said:


> Dear expert Tod Ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Nice Tods Large Leather Hobo Purse
> Seller ID: hollyfaith2012
> Number: 221021306876
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Tods-L...&ps=63&clkid=8446312272250124992#ht_705wt_922


Images are poor, color is not Yellow it is probably Camel.  Please ask the seller for closeup clear images of the inside of the bag, embossing on the zipper pulls and inside zippered pocket area. Amazes me that some sellers expect to sell a bag with poor pictures taken with a phone, get a camera!


----------



## mooo19

Hi Ladies,

Please help me authenticate these 2 TODS bags:

Item: NEW TOD'S ROYAL BLUE LEATHER TOTE CLASSIC D BAG HANDBAG MEDIUM
Seller ID: classic_luxury
Number: 261024870550
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-TODS...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc64b7096#ht_1516wt_953


Item: $1495 NEW TOD'S Black Grained LEATHER TOTE BAG HANDBAG
Seller ID: classic_luxury
Item: 280881620432
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1495-NEW...WH_Handbags&hash=item4165d965d0#ht_1520wt_953

Many thx in advanced..^^


----------



## LT bag lady

mooo19 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate these 2 TODS bags:
> 
> Item: NEW TOD'S ROYAL BLUE LEATHER TOTE CLASSIC D BAG HANDBAG MEDIUM
> Seller ID: classic_luxury
> Number: 261024870550
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-TODS...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc64b7096#ht_1516wt_953
> 
> 
> Item: $1495 NEW TOD'S Black Grained LEATHER TOTE BAG HANDBAG
> Seller ID: classic_luxury
> Item: 280881620432
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1495-NEW...WH_Handbags&hash=item4165d965d0#ht_1520wt_953
> 
> Many thx in advanced..^^


1st one is authentic
2nd one looks good but I'd like to see a clear close up of the inside and the inside pocket.


----------



## JessieMae

Hello,
I would really appreciate help in authenticating this bag.  The zippers have "Lampo" in script with a lightning bolt under the word.  The Lampo certainly isn't the same font as newer bags.

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1175.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1172.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1171.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1170.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1169.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1168.jpg


----------



## angelacolumbia

Please help me authenticate these.  Thank you!

Item Name:    Tods Large Sachel Bag - Pebbled Leather
Listing number:   221026091833
Seller name or ID:    bairdsbear
Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/221026091833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Item Name:   Tod's Ava Due Manici bag
Listing Number: 300712246142
Seller Name/ID:  1970cls
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/300712246142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LT bag lady

JessieMae said:


> Hello,
> I would really appreciate help in authenticating this bag.  The zippers have "Lampo" in script with a lightning bolt under the word.  The Lampo certainly isn't the same font as newer bags.
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1175.jpg
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1172.jpg
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1171.jpg
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1170.jpg
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1169.jpg
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1168.jpg


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

angelacolumbia said:


> Please help me authenticate these.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:    Tods Large Sachel Bag - Pebbled Leather
> Listing number:   221026091833
> Seller name or ID:    bairdsbear
> Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/221026091833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Item Name:   Tod's Ava Due Manici bag
> Listing Number: 300712246142
> Seller Name/ID:  1970cls
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/300712246142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Both are Authentic.


----------



## JessieMae

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## MossMM

Dear expert Tod Ladies,
Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.

Item: Lovely Timeless Classic TOD'S Tan Leather Shoulder Bag with Base Studs
Seller ID: vintagedesignparadise
Number:280879852382
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280879852382#ht_586wt_1037


----------



## JessieMae

opps


----------



## JessieMae

JessieMae said:


> Thanks so much!!



I posted in the "ID" thread, but so far no response.  Is it terribly bad form to ask you, Dear LT Bag Lady, if you know what bag it is and how old it might be?

Many thanks


----------



## Pradagal

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


 Thank you so much for your time


----------



## angelacolumbia

LT bag lady said:


> Both are Authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MossMM

MossMM said:


> Dear expert Tod Ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this bag, many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Lovely Timeless Classic TOD'S Tan Leather Shoulder Bag with Base Studs
> Seller ID: vintagedesignparadise
> Number:280879852382
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280879852382#ht_586wt_1037



Can anybody help?


----------



## desmondhan

Thank you very much for the reply. I didn't bid for it in the end as the seller  didn't provide more pictures. 

Can I trouble Tod's ladies on the forum to help me  look at 2 more bags? Many thanks in advance!

item: TOD'S DARK BROWN PEBBLED LEATHER MOCASSINO HANDBAG PURSE MADE ITALY W/ DUSTBAG 
item-number: 280879633953
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280879633953#vi-content

item: TOD'S BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER CLASSIC D MEDIA HANDBAG PURSE MADE ITALY W/ DUSTBAG
item-number: 270975644086
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-BLACK-PEBBLED-LEATHER-CLASSIC-D-MEDIA-HANDBAG-PURSE-MADE-ITALY-W-DUSTBAG-/270975644086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f176831b6




LT bag lady said:


> Not enough pictures to offer an opinion.  Ask the seller for a close up of the embossed hardware and a clear shot of the inside zippered pocket area.
> I also need to see a photo of the bottom inside and outside.


----------



## angelacolumbia

Very worried, I bid on this and now the seller has some negative feedback for fakes.  Please help me authenticate these. Thank you!

Item Name: TOD'S Black Calfskin Leather Large Tote Bag
Listing number: 230789006025
Seller name or ID: wardrobe-ltd
Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/230789006025?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## twin-fun

angelacolumbia said:


> Very worried, I bid on this and now the seller has some negative feedback for fakes.  Please help me authenticate these. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S Black Calfskin Leather Large Tote Bag
> Listing number: 230789006025
> Seller name or ID: wardrobe-ltd
> Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/230789006025?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649



This has already been identified as authentic. Please run a search using seller's name as key words.


----------



## LT bag lady

MossMM said:


> Can anybody help?


Fake, not authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

JessieMae said:


> I posted in the "ID" thread, but so far no response. Is it terribly bad form to ask you, Dear LT Bag Lady, if you know what bag it is and how old it might be?
> 
> Many thanks


Sorry, don't know a name for this bag, TODS did not/ does not always 'name' their bags...  I would say the bag is at least 8 yrs old, maybe more.


----------



## LT bag lady

desmondhan said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. I didn't bid for it in the end as the seller didn't provide more pictures.
> 
> Can I trouble Tod's ladies on the forum to help me look at 2 more bags? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> item: TOD'S DARK BROWN PEBBLED LEATHER MOCASSINO HANDBAG PURSE MADE ITALY W/ DUSTBAG
> item-number: 280879633953
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280879633953#vi-content
> 
> item: TOD'S BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER CLASSIC D MEDIA HANDBAG PURSE MADE ITALY W/ DUSTBAG
> item-number: 270975644086
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-BLACK-...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f176831b6


1st one is authentic.
2nd one pictures are not enough or clear enough to give an opinion, ask the seller for clear close up in focus photos of the inside zippered pocket, inside of the bag, botton, sides and the embossed hardware.


----------



## MossMM

LT bag lady said:


> Fake, not authentic.



Many thanks, didn't buy it!


----------



## Elsee

Good afternoon. Please authenticate this bag:

Item Name: TOD'S Black Leather bag handbag clutchbag
Listing number: 180888035581
Seller name or ID: juana_win62
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Black-Leather-bag-handbag-clutchbag-/180888035581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1dc460fd#payId 

Comments: TIA :worthy:


----------



## jfzmwz

pls help me authenticate this thank you!

item: TOD'S Deep Purple Pebbled Leather D-Bag Shoulder LG Handbag Tote. EUC!!!!
seller: pjmeer
listing: 261031344909
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26103134490...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1378


----------



## justhodo

hi, can you please authenticate this. the seller is insisting that it is an authentic tods bag. i also added a few of my own pictures. 
thank you for your time. 


item name: *Item Title:*TODS beige nylon tan Vachetta leather shoulder bag 11
item :350565073342
 seller:theprepsternyc
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/350565073342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Eveni2003

Please authenticate this Tods bag, seller is advertising bag to be authentic.
The bidding for this bag ends in 2 days. My concern is that I believe I may
Be able to get this bag for a great low price, but it just seems too good to
Good to be true- ...and it usually is. Please help me.

Item Name: Authentic Tod's Handbag
Listing number: 8506869
Seller name or ID: Law Enforcement & other Municipal Agencies
Working Link: http://www.propertyroom.com/l/authentic-tods-hand-bag/8506869
Comments: Please help me to authenticate this Tod's bag


Seller's Product Description:
&#8226;Authentic Tod's Hand Bag
&#8226;Measures approx 11.5" x 7", base measures approx. 11.5" x 3.75"
&#8226;Material: Leather
&#8226;Color: Black
&#8226;2 Handles
&#8226;Zip Top Closure
&#8226;1 Inside Zip Pocket, 1 inside pouch pocket
&#8226;Appears in Good


----------



## DanieB

Please authenticate this Tods bag, seller is advertising bag to be authentic. 
It's on a dutch website called Marktplaats. It's like ebay. 
It's a D-Bag bauletto medio. Color: nicotine. I think Bar Rafaeli has the same, but only smaller. 

http://link.marktplaats.nl/565477753


----------



## Marcabruna

Hello everyone, 

could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?

I bought it in a thrift store.





























































Thank you in advance, as usual.:tpfrox:


----------



## LT bag lady

Marcabruna said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> I bought it in a thrift store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance, as usual.:tpfrox:


 
Fake, not authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

Elsee said:


> Good afternoon. Please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S Black Leather bag handbag clutchbag
> Listing number: 180888035581
> Seller name or ID: juana_win62
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Black-...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1dc460fd#payId
> 
> Comments: TIA :worthy:


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

jfzmwz said:


> pls help me authenticate this thank you!
> 
> item: TOD'S Deep Purple Pebbled Leather D-Bag Shoulder LG Handbag Tote. EUC!!!!
> seller: pjmeer
> listing: 261031344909
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26103134490...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1378


Images poor quality, cannot give an opinion.  Ask seller for clear in focus images.


----------



## LT bag lady

justhodo said:


> hi, can you please authenticate this. the seller is insisting that it is an authentic tods bag. i also added a few of my own pictures.
> thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> item name: *Item Title:*TODS beige nylon tan Vachetta leather shoulder bag 11
> item :350565073342
> seller:theprepsternyc
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/350565073342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Authentic, but what a mess...


----------



## LT bag lady

Eveni2003 said:


> Please authenticate this Tods bag, seller is advertising bag to be authentic.
> The bidding for this bag ends in 2 days. My concern is that I believe I may
> Be able to get this bag for a great low price, but it just seems too good to
> Good to be true- ...and it usually is. Please help me.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Tod's Handbag
> Listing number: 8506869
> Seller name or ID: Law Enforcement & other Municipal Agencies
> Working Link: http://www.propertyroom.com/l/authentic-tods-hand-bag/8506869
> Comments: Please help me to authenticate this Tod's bag
> 
> 
> Seller's Product Description:
> Authentic Tod's Hand Bag
> Measures approx 11.5" x 7", base measures approx. 11.5" x 3.75"
> Material: Leather
> Color: Black
> 2 Handles
> Zip Top Closure
> 1 Inside Zip Pocket, 1 inside pouch pocket
> Appears in Good


 Fake not authentic, How sad, the police are selling fakes now...


----------



## LT bag lady

DanieB said:


> Please authenticate this Tods bag, seller is advertising bag to be authentic.
> It's on a dutch website called Marktplaats. It's like ebay.
> It's a D-Bag bauletto medio. Color: nicotine. I think Bar Rafaeli has the same, but only smaller.
> 
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/565477753


Ask the seller for images of the inside including close up clear images of the inside zippered pocket area, and the leather tag inside the inside pocket.  Close up of the hardware embossing and the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Marcabruna

LT bag lady said:


> Fake, not authentic!



thank you for your help.


----------



## danishcookie

hi, please authenticate this. it looks really great but price is too good to be true. 2 things that bother me are: 1 - havent ever seen a tods bag with distressed leather, 2 - leather pull on top zip is not embossed - HELP!!

item name: TOD'S Luxury Due Manici Piccola~DK BLUE Leather~MSRP $1,475~Receipt
item : 180895421000
seller: kokos-closet
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5421000&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#vi-desc


----------



## LT bag lady

danishcookie said:


> hi, please authenticate this. it looks really great but price is too good to be true. 2 things that bother me are: 1 - havent ever seen a tods bag with distressed leather, 2 - leather pull on top zip is not embossed - HELP!!
> 
> item name: TOD'S Luxury Due Manici Piccola~DK BLUE Leather~MSRP $1,475~Receipt
> item : 180895421000
> seller: kokos-closet
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5421000&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#vi-desc


Authentic Due Mancini, I owned this style at one point, it's gorgeous!


----------



## danishcookie

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic Due Mancini, I owned this style at one point, it's gorgeous!


 
Thank you! Unfortunately someone beat me to it grrrrr...


----------



## DanieB

Item name: D-Bag Bauletto 
Seller: RP 
Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/565477753 

Images the seller send to me.


----------



## Sandylim

Dear Authenticator,

Please authenticate this lovely TOD's

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200772279147

Item Name: TOD&#8217;S Sacca Coated Canvas Satchel Hobo Handbag &#8211; denim blue, G-Line Medium Bag
Listing number: Where can I retrieve its Listing number?
Seller name or ID: cdmkaren & Where can I retrieve its ID? 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200772279147&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:MY:3160
Comments: Please authenticate


----------



## Sandylim

Sandylim said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Please authenticate this lovely TOD's
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200772279147
> 
> Item Name: TODS Sacca Coated Canvas Satchel Hobo Handbag  denim blue, G-Line Medium Bag
> Listing number: 200772279147
> Seller name or ID: cdmkaren & Where can I retrieve its ID?
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200772279147&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:MY:3160
> Comments: Please authenticate


----------



## LT bag lady

Sandylim said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Please authenticate this lovely TOD's
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200772279147
> 
> Item Name: TODS Sacca Coated Canvas Satchel Hobo Handbag  denim blue, G-Line Medium Bag
> Listing number: Where can I retrieve its Listing number?
> Seller name or ID: cdmkaren & Where can I retrieve its ID?
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200772279147&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:MY:3160
> Comments: Please authenticate


Authentic, great bag!  I have it in a few different colors!. Hope you win!


----------



## LT bag lady

DanieB said:


> Item name: D-Bag Bauletto
> Seller: RP
> Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/565477753
> 
> Images the seller send to me.


Authentic.


----------



## Sandylim

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, great bag!  I have it in a few different colors!. Hope you win!



Oh Thanks for your prompt response. Appreciate much


----------



## Elsee

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


 
Thank you


----------



## heiressalex

Hi please help me authenticate this, Thank you

Item Name: Ballet Flats
Listing number: 370618085658
Seller name or ID: lovelybabe2008 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/370618085658?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1090wt_922
Comments: Complete Photos - http://photobucket.com/TodsBalletFlats


----------



## farmerswife

Please authineticate

Item Name: Micky Rodeo Bag
Listing Number:  320886831655
Seller Name or ID: lacienegajewelryloan
Working Ling: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320886831655?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
Commets: 

TIA, I am very new to Tod's and appreciate the help.


----------



## mmbags

Item Name: Tod's Pashmy Sacca Hobo
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: gappy
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251077530972?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

Hi would appreciate if anyone can authenticate this bag for me.  Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

farmerswife said:


> Please authineticate
> 
> Item Name: Micky Rodeo Bag
> Listing Number: 320886831655
> Seller Name or ID: lacienegajewelryloan
> Working Ling: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320886831655?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> Commets:
> 
> TIA, I am very new to Tod's and appreciate the help.


Authentic, but it is not the Rodeo as indicated, it is just the Micky, the Rodeo has tassles.


----------



## LT bag lady

heiressalex said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this, Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Ballet Flats
> Listing number: 370618085658
> Seller name or ID: lovelybabe2008
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/370618085658?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1090wt_922
> Comments: Complete Photos - http://photobucket.com/TodsBalletFlats


These look okay but not owning this exact pair, it's difficult to give a 100% opinion.  Images are a bit small too.


----------



## LT bag lady

mmbags said:


> Item Name: Tod's Pashmy Sacca Hobo
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: gappy
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251077530972?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> Hi would appreciate if anyone can authenticate this bag for me. Thank you!


Authentic!  Great bags for rainy days!


----------



## mmbags

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  Great bags for rainy days!




Thanks so much LT.  You're the best!


----------



## farmerswife

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  Great bags for rainy days!



Thank you so very much.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Could somebody please authenticate these shoes for me? Thanks!
name: Tods ballet flats


----------



## DanieB

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## heiressalex

LT bag lady said:


> These look okay but not owning this exact pair, it's difficult to give a 100% opinion.  Images are a bit small too.



No red flags is good enough. 
Thank you so much


----------



## Sandylim

Item name: Tod's G-Bag in Brown
Seller: 
Link: http://www.gorgeousbyshashaari.com/product-602847.html

Attached are images the seller send to me:- (How to resize? Please help) The file is too big


----------



## lilcaligrl56

Hello. I am pretty sure this Tod's bag is authentic however I would like to get it authenticated anyways and also to know what style it is! I have NO idea!! I tried looking all over the net for a style like this and cant find anything. The leather is sooo soft. I Love it!! Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!! 

After many attempts I am not sure how to get the photos on here!! Can someone help me or can I email the photos to you?? Any help would be great!! thank you!!


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate:
Item Name: Tods Short Wallet
Listing number:N/A  
Seller name or ID: Santa Cruz Flea Market
Working Link: N/A
Comments: Found this wallet this weekend. Probably a vintage model.


----------



## LT bag lady

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate:
> Item Name: Tods Short Wallet
> Listing number:N/A
> Seller name or ID: Santa Cruz Flea Market
> Working Link: N/A
> Comments: Found this wallet this weekend. Probably a vintage model.


 Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Sandylim said:


> Item name: Tod's G-Bag in Brown
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.gorgeousbyshashaari.com/product-602847.html
> 
> Attached are images the seller send to me:- (How to resize? Please help) The file is too big


 
Ony one image, not enough to render an opinion, ask seller for detailed close up pictures of all the hardware, embossing, inside zipper and inside lining, & bottom of the bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

lilcaligrl56 said:


> Hello. I am pretty sure this Tod's bag is authentic however I would like to get it authenticated anyways and also to know what style it is! I have NO idea!! I tried looking all over the net for a style like this and cant find anything. The leather is sooo soft. I Love it!! Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!
> 
> After many attempts I am not sure how to get the photos on here!! Can someone help me or can I email the photos to you?? Any help would be great!! thank you!!


 
This thread explains how to upload images
http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## zippy14u

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much. Now I have to find the bag...


----------



## desire4purses

*Item Name: Tod's Overnight
Listing number: Local Sale
Seller name or ID: None
Working Link: None
Comments: Local Sale
*


----------



## lilcaligrl56

Okay here are the photos. I have more too if you need more. I just posted the ones I thought would be the best. I cannot find this style anywhere so I hope someone can help me!! Thanks so much for all of your help!


----------



## angelacolumbia

Please authenticate:
Item #1
Item Name: TOD'S KATE TRAVEL TOTE BAG - BLACK LTHR PURSE- 100% AUTHENTIC
Listing number:  330752972343
Seller name or ID:  dnjinc55 
Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/330752972343?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item #2
Item Name:  Tod's Black Leather & Gold Hardware Front Pocket Shoulder Bag
Listing Number:  271003422582
Seller ID:   edropoff 
Working link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/271003422582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Sandylim

Hi, 
Please help to authenticate

Item Name: TODS GBAG EASY SACCA MEDIA CANVAS TOTE 
Listing number: not online
Seller name or ID: Shoppe for Shop
Working Link: 
Comments:http://shoppeforshop.blogspot.com/2012/06/ready-stock-tods-gbag-easy-sacca-media.html


----------



## angelacolumbia

angelacolumbia said:


> Please authenticate:
> Item #1
> Item Name: TOD'S KATE TRAVEL TOTE BAG - BLACK LTHR PURSE- 100% AUTHENTIC
> Listing number:  330752972343
> Seller name or ID:  dnjinc55
> Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/330752972343?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item #2
> Item Name:  Tod's Black Leather & Gold Hardware Front Pocket Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number:  271003422582
> Seller ID:   edropoff
> Working link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/271003422582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Bumping. Can someone please help authenticate this. Thank you.


----------



## LT bag lady

desire4purses said:


> *Item Name: Tod's Overnight
> Listing number: Local Sale
> Seller name or ID: None
> Working Link: None
> Comments: Local Sale
> *



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

lilcaligrl56 said:


> Okay here are the photos. I have more too if you need more. I just posted the ones I thought would be the best. I cannot find this style anywhere so I hope someone can help me!! Thanks so much for all of your help!


Authentic, some styles are only available in certain markets, depends on the buys. This may have only been available in Asia.


----------



## LT bag lady

angelacolumbia said:


> Please authenticate:
> Item #1
> Item Name: TOD'S KATE TRAVEL TOTE BAG - BLACK LTHR PURSE- 100% AUTHENTIC
> Listing number:  330752972343
> Seller name or ID:  dnjinc55
> Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/330752972343?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item #2
> Item Name:  Tod's Black Leather & Gold Hardware Front Pocket Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number:  271003422582
> Seller ID:   edropoff
> Working link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/271003422582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


#1 is Authentic, great bag, that front pocket is a great place for your MetroCard.
#2 Authentic.  You may want to read the thread in the eBay subforum about the seller, edropoff before you bid... http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/edropoff-consignment-731216.html
Good luck, hope you win!


----------



## LT bag lady

Sandylim said:


> Hi,
> Please help to authenticate
> 
> Item Name: TODS GBAG EASY SACCA MEDIA CANVAS TOTE
> Listing number: not online
> Seller name or ID: Shoppe for Shop
> Working Link:
> Comments:http://shoppeforshop.blogspot.com/2012/06/ready-stock-tods-gbag-easy-sacca-media.html


Authentic


----------



## Sandylim

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



 Thanks alot


----------



## lilcaligrl56

Does anyone know what style it could be????? I have no idea and would really like to find out! Thanks!!

Amanda


----------



## Melora

lilcaligrl56 said:


> Does anyone know what style it could be????? I have no idea and would really like to find out! Thanks!!
> 
> Amanda




I have a Tod's look book from F/W 2008/2009 where this style is listed. Admittedly there is no style name mentioned, but I believe this style is called "Helmet".


----------



## smkim95

Please help me!! Is this authentic? As you can see, the material from outside is very different from inside of the bag. Also, the liner of the bag is not canvas fabric. All of my tod's bags have canvas liner. Other than that, the bag seems very well made. Please help me!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Melora said:


> I have a Tod's look book from F/W 2008/2009 where this style is listed. Admittedly there is no style name mentioned, but I believe this style is called "Helmet".


I agree with Melora, Helmut line.. Tods does not give each style a name.


----------



## LT bag lady

smkim95 said:


> Please help me!! Is this authentic? As you can see, the material from outside is very different from inside of the bag. Also, the liner of the bag is not canvas fabric. All of my tod's bags have canvas liner. Other than that, the bag seems very well made. Please help me!!


Authentic.


----------



## fancypants7

Hi, can you please take a look at these Tods shoes?

Item name: Purple Suede Tod Size 40
Seller: e_bay_ssm
Item no: 170864742061
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170864742...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

Extra pics:
http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b60/zero_feelings/Tods/

Thanks!


----------



## smkim95

Would you please autheticate this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Violet...369?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d28f9831

Thank you so much!


----------



## Baggal1983

@SMKIM95: the pic's of the bag you posted on 28th look fine: I say genuine without hesitation as I own this model too. 
To me the Violet one looks genuine as well. Pull looks fine too. Just ask the seller if there is a LAMPO zip in the bag! But I am sure that the experts here can tell you more about it!


----------



## Baggal1983

P.S. SMKIM95 there are a few ways to verify a genuine Tods. Won't reveal there here for obvious reasons but you can find them via Google as well


----------



## LT bag lady

smkim95 said:


> Would you please autheticate this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Violet...369?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d28f9831
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic.  Gorgeous color!  Yoogis is a reputable seller.  If you buy it please share photos with us .


----------



## LT bag lady

fancypants7 said:


> Hi, can you please take a look at these Tods shoes?
> 
> Item name: Purple Suede Tod Size 40
> Seller: e_bay_ssm
> Item no: 170864742061
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170864742...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Extra pics:
> http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b60/zero_feelings/Tods/
> 
> Thanks!


Photos not enough for an opinion, but they look very beat up, Tods shoes hold up well, if these are real they were used a lot.


----------



## smkim95

Wow! Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## makebelieve3582

hi can you help authenticate this bag? much appreciated!

Item Name: Tod's D-Styling Bauletto Medio Handbag Camel Color
Listing number:251096645144
Seller name or ID: lucialulux66
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251096645144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LT bag lady

makebelieve3582 said:


> hi can you help authenticate this bag? much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Tod's D-Styling Bauletto Medio Handbag Camel Color
> Listing number:251096645144
> Seller name or ID: lucialulux66
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251096645144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## fancypants7

LT bag lady said:


> Photos not enough for an opinion, but they look very beat up, Tods shoes hold up well, if these are real they were used a lot.



Thanks, can you please tell me what photos you need so I can upload them?


----------



## makebelieve3582

hi would you be able to help me authenticate this?
Didnt managed to get the last one...

Item Name: Tod's Styling Medium Bauletto Leather Bag
Listing number: 130727186957
Seller name or ID: jen4cats
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/130727186957?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## makebelieve3582

Jul 9th, 2012, 07:28 AM	 * #1666
makebelieve3582
Member
*
Joined: May 2012
Posts: 27

hi would you be able to help me authenticate this?
Didnt managed to get the last one...

Hi would u be kind enough to help me authenticate this? Tq very much

Item Name: Tod's Styling Medium Bauletto Leather Bag
Listing number: 130727186957
Seller name or ID: jen4cats
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/130727186957...84.m1423.l2649
   *


----------



## lilcaligrl56

Melora said:


> I have a Tod's look book from F/W 2008/2009 where this style is listed. Admittedly there is no style name mentioned, but I believe this style is called "Helmet".




Thank you so much!! At least I have a little bit of info on it now!! Is there a retail price by it by chance??? Just wondering what it originally was selling for. THANKS!!

Amanda


----------



## Melora

lilcaligrl56 said:


> Thank you so much!! At least I have a little bit of info on it now!! Is there a retail price by it by chance??? Just wondering what it originally was selling for. THANKS!!
> 
> Amanda



No, unfortunaltely there is no price mentioned.


----------



## prettygurrl19

Real or fake? Please help! Thanks!! 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3Njg=/$T2eC16ZHJFoE9nh6pM)oBQObw8UoLQ~~48_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODE4WDEwMjQ=/$T2eC16Z,!zEE9s3!YlrqBQOb)!WQbQ~~48_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqV,!pUE+-q8Vs5zBQOb)Ec)rw~~48_20.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$T2eC16NHJHIE9nyseHG1BQOb)HY9qg~~48_20.JPG


----------



## LT bag lady

prettygurrl19 said:


> Real or fake? Please help! Thanks!!
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3Njg=/$T2eC16ZHJFoE9nh6pM)oBQObw8UoLQ~~48_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODE4WDEwMjQ=/$T2eC16Z,!zEE9s3!YlrqBQOb)!WQbQ~~48_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqV,!pUE+-q8Vs5zBQOb)Ec)rw~~48_20.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$T2eC16NHJHIE9nyseHG1BQOb)HY9qg~~48_20.JPG


Fake without a doubt.


----------



## rachelmalta

Item name: Deck shoes/mules
Item number: 330784336536
Seller name: madi0009smmb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330784336536?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Could someone take a look at these, please? Particularly the logo on the insole....
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rapple

Hi there, I already purchased this item... and would like your help to authenticate....

*Item Name: PASHMY LUNA MEDIA PURSE BAG HOBO
Listing number:290763943366*
*Seller name or ID: *Annie's Unique Accessories
*Working Link: **http://www.ebay.com/itm/290763943366?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D290763943366%26_rdc%3D1*http://www.ebay.com/itm/29076394336...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=290763943366&_rdc=1

Comments: I already purchased it... but can still be returned if it's a fake 

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

rapple said:


> Hi there, I already purchased this item... and would like your help to authenticate....
> 
> *Item Name: PASHMY LUNA MEDIA PURSE BAG HOBO
> Listing number:290763943366*
> *Seller name or ID: *Annie's Unique Accessories
> *Working Link: **http://www.ebay.com/itm/290763943366?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D290763943366%26_rdc%3D1*http://www.ebay.com/itm/29076394336...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=290763943366&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments: I already purchased it... but can still be returned if it's a fake
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!!


Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## rapple

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## modfreak

Hi - I acquired a couple of pairs of Tods loafers from someone who passed away a few months ago.   She has a lot of designer items that her husband asked if I would help him sell.  I have sold Tods driving loafers in the past and I know they were genuine but these loafers I got this time seem different to me - the size marked isn't the same as the previous time and I am not familiar enough with Tods to know for sure if they are genuine.  He said she usually shopped at places like Saks, Nordstrom.  What I do know is the owner was wealthy and didn't buy cheap junk to my knowledge.   They live down the shore year round and the shoes were stored in a trunk at the house.   The nickel buckles on the one pair of loafers had oxidation (black and some green like verdigris) that cleaned off with steel wool - not sure if that would be a normal occurrence on genuine Tods but the salt air down the shore does do weird things to metals.    Click this link to view the pair of burgundy patent loafers http://sdrv.ms/Oew8HJ - they have a lot of wear to them such as cracks and creases to the patent and a lot of wear-down to the soles.   They are marked with just the number "8" inside on the side - no other markings or numbers found inside the loafers.   I will add photos of the linen loafers with buckles as soon as I can find them on my camera card.   Can someone please tell me if these shoes are real or knock offs?   I don't want to list them on eBay if they are fakes - I pride myself on selling only genuine designer items, a reputation I've maintained for over 15 years now.   Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

Do you ladies auth Tod's shoes? I would like to have this pair authenticated. TIA


----------



## LT bag lady

nillacobain said:


> Do you ladies auth Tod's shoes? I would like to have this pair authenticated. TIA


 Authentic, I have this same shoe.


----------



## nillacobain

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, I have this same shoe.


 
Thank you. Do you mind sharing the style name? Thank you very much again!


----------



## modfreak

Here's the other Tods shoes that I need help with authentication.  http://sdrv.ms/QRh1Vt

These were stored at a beach house where the salty air tends to damage metals over time and the buckles had some oxidation or tarnish which came off with steel wool.  The number "8" is the only number found.  Both pairs of Tods that I recently acquired, from the same original owner, have just the number 
"8".   Other Tods that I have seen have numbers like 38, 39.   Are these real or fake?   TIA


----------



## cmmyyy

I bought from Modnique.com
Name: TODS Two-Tone Leather Tote
Seller: Modnique.com

Two-tone leather details
Fabric throughout
Handles at top
Zipper pocket inside
Adjustable and removable shoulder strap
Silver hardware

Thanks!!


----------



## LT bag lady

cmmyyy said:


> I bought from Modnique.com
> Name: TODS Two-Tone Leather Tote
> Seller: Modnique.com
> 
> Two-tone leather details
> Fabric throughout
> Handles at top
> Zipper pocket inside
> Adjustable and removable shoulder strap
> Silver hardware
> 
> Thanks!!


Authentic


----------



## kroquet

D Styling Bauletto
link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251151740472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller   lucialulux66
item #251151740472

Authentic ???    Love this color


----------



## glagustin

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag

It's on Facebook. This is the link:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...71595535.23901.100004144481310&type=3&theater

You can scroll to the right for additional pictures. 

And if you can, please identify its model. THank you!!!


----------



## kroquet

Please authenticate

Tods Camel bag
seller   choco-lala1
link     http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Tods-L...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f807775

item#180917139317


Thanks


----------



## glagustin

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag

It's on Facebook. This is the link:

Seller: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater
Additional Info: The seller told me that the tag of this bag says "GB/S2869-1999"
Pictures:


























And if you can, please identify its model. THank you!!!


----------



## lily6311

Hello. Can anyone authenticate for me? TIA!

Tods Black Leather D-Styling Small zip tote bag
Item 310439650506
Seller edropoff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310439650506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> D Styling Bauletto
> link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251151740472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller lucialulux66
> item #251151740472
> 
> Authentic ??? Love this color


Hey Ethel, nice to see you!!!
It's authentic, go for it!


----------



## kroquet

Why thank you LT!    Trying to make a decision is still hard for me.    Might sweep in at the last second.    I like the other tan Tods I posted too.     if it's a good one.


----------



## LT bag lady

glagustin said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag
> 
> It's on Facebook. This is the link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...71595535.23901.100004144481310&type=3&theater
> 
> You can scroll to the right for additional pictures.
> 
> And if you can, please identify its model. THank you!!!


 


glagustin said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag
> 
> It's on Facebook. This is the link:
> 
> Seller: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater
> Additional Info: The seller told me that the tag of this bag says "GB/S2869-1999"
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you can, please identify its model. THank you!!!


 
Yikes, please don't make me look at that hideous fake!  Sorry for being so dramatic but it really does hurt my eyes.
Very bad fake, stay away!


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Tods Camel bag
> seller choco-lala1
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Tods-L...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f807775
> 
> item#180917139317
> 
> 
> Thanks


Authentic!  Nice color.



kroquet said:


> Why thank you LT! Trying to make a decision is still hard for me. Might sweep in at the last second. I like the other tan Tods I posted too. if it's a good one.


 
The Bauletto is a great bag.  The Camel one is a great color but can you live with the pen marks and wear...?


----------



## LT bag lady

lily6311 said:


> Hello. Can anyone authenticate for me? TIA!
> 
> Tods Black Leather D-Styling Small zip tote bag
> Item 310439650506
> Seller edropoff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310439650506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic.  The price will probably go much higher, that seller seems to somehow get a lot of bidders...


----------



## kroquet

Thanks LT - not sure but I have always been partial to the D Bauletto.   I need something that is not a bottomless hole.    I get so frustrated at digging around a hobo type bag.    Menopause makes me lose my patience easily.   LOL


----------



## glagustin

LT bag lady said:


> Yikes, please don't make me look at that hideous fake!  Sorry for being so dramatic but it really does hurt my eyes.
> Very bad fake, stay away!



hahahaha, your reply made me laugh so hard. sorry for the eyesore  but thank you so much for taking a look.


----------



## lily6311

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. The price will probably go much higher, that seller seems to somehow get a lot of bidders...


Thanks so much for your time and help!


----------



## kroquet

One more for you LT

Tod's moccosino Tote in Rosso Sangue   (In love with this color)
link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200819880305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

seller  jbagsinc
item #  200819880305


THANKS!!


----------



## Love2shop2012

Hi, I'm new here in The Purse Forum. Hope you can help me and see if this Tod's bag is authentic before I buy it. Thanks a lot!

http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/aut...-format-post-1-a-416418-114.html#post22920052


----------



## LT bag lady

kroquet said:


> One more for you LT
> 
> Tod's moccosino Tote in Rosso Sangue (In love with this color)
> link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200819880305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> seller jbagsinc
> item # 200819880305
> 
> 
> THANKS!!


Authentic.  I was at the outlet Sunday past and they had a bunch of these in many colors.  Give Steve a call.  PM me for his # or call me baby


----------



## Vernislady

Hi Ladies,
please could you have a look at this purse? I think, it is indeed heavely used, but authentic, isn't it? Thank you very much for your advice.
item: Shopping D-Bag
seller: shopping girl
item-No.: 130767040278
link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/130767040278...o6o=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
What would you pay for it?


----------



## Vernislady

Hi ladies,
another object of desire
Would you be so kind and take another look on this purse:
item: Shopping grande tote
seller: marcandnicola
item-no.: 160884145784
link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wunderschone...145784?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2575713e78

Many thanks!!


----------



## Vernislady

Vernislady said:


> Hi ladies,
> another object of desire
> Would you be so kind and take another look on this purse:
> item: Shopping grande tote
> seller: marcandnicola
> item-no.: 160884145784
> link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wunderschone...145784?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2575713e78
> 
> Many thanks!!



Dear LT bag lady

could you have a quick look at this post, the auction will end soon.
Many, many thanks and kind regards!


----------



## Vernislady

Vernislady said:


> Hi ladies,
> another object of desire
> Would you be so kind and take another look on this purse:
> item: Shopping grande tote
> seller: marcandnicola
> item-no.: 160884145784
> link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wunderschone...145784?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2575713e78
> 
> Many thanks!!


Meanwhile this auction has ended, but I think, it was a fake!?

Dear LT bag lady,
I'm really interested in your opinion about my other post (the Shopping D-Bag), because I'm a little bit obsessed by it


----------



## Vernislady

Vernislady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> please could you have a look at this purse? I think, it is indeed heavely used, but authentic, isn't it? Thank you very much for your advice.
> item: Shopping D-Bag
> seller: shopping girl
> item-No.: 130767040278
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/130767040278...o6o=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> What would you pay for it?


 
Arrrgh, I did it, I bought it. 
Was that a good decision??? Can anybody of the experts please tell me that the bag is authentic and that I will get it prettied up again?!
(In this moment, I think, I'm absolutly alone in this thread)


----------



## carybary

Hi Everyone,
Haven't been here in a while, but hope you can assist me.
Can't post pictures as I don't have enough posts; however, I am trying to authenticate the same bag as this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-JP-Tods-Black-Leather-Studded-Small-Tote-Handbag-Purse-Shoulder-Bag-/220960196440?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D2302535553152374980%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D360485404176%26

Mine is the larger tote. Even though I inherited from a family member; unless I purchase myself, I like to check. Everything about it is right; the only thing I question is the interior is all leather; no canvas. Where the interior zipper is, it's the stiffer leather like the exterior; below that it fells like very supple leather. I believe it's an eight bag. TIA for your help.


----------



## LT bag lady

Vernislady said:


> Hi ladies,
> another object of desire
> Would you be so kind and take another look on this purse:
> item: Shopping grande tote
> seller: marcandnicola
> item-no.: 160884145784
> link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wunderschone...145784?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2575713e78
> 
> Many thanks!!


Looks okay but more detailed pics needed to be sure.



Vernislady said:


> Dear LT bag lady
> 
> could you have a quick look at this post, the auction will end soon.
> Many, many thanks and kind regards!


 


Vernislady said:


> Meanwhile this auction has ended, but I think, it was a fake!?
> 
> Dear LT bag lady,
> I'm really interested in your opinion about my other post (the Shopping D-Bag), because I'm a little bit obsessed by it


 


Vernislady said:


> Arrrgh, I did it, I bought it.
> Was that a good decision??? Can anybody of the experts please tell me that the bag is authentic and that I will get it prettied up again?!
> (In this moment, I think, I'm absolutly alone in this thread)


Post pictures when it arrives, do a reveal, join in the forum and chat about what you like about TODS.
*This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered. We prefer to concentrate our efforts on helping individual, non-professional buyers and contributing members whose interests here extend beyond authentication requests. There are paid services available for the use of volume resellers or those solely interested in authentication, and we recommend that you research and consider one for your needs.*
*Your post are all for authentication across various brands, please consider participating in some of the forums.*


----------



## LT bag lady

carybary said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Haven't been here in a while, but hope you can assist me.
> Can't post pictures as I don't have enough posts; however, I am trying to authenticate the same bag as this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-J...980&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=360485404176&
> 
> Mine is the larger tote. Even though I inherited from a family member; unless I purchase myself, I like to check. Everything about it is right; the only thing I question is the interior is all leather; no canvas. Where the interior zipper is, it's the stiffer leather like the exterior; below that it fells like very supple leather. I believe it's an eight bag. TIA for your help.


Welcome to tPF!  There are thousands of threads, hangout and participate for a while, you'll have 10 post very quickly and able to post pictures.


----------



## Vernislady

Oops, I didn't want to upset anyone or get on your nerves.

Dear LT bag lady,
I know that this is a great work, and that it needs time to do this. I also know, that everybody here has got "another life" beside this forum. Sorry, I don't want to put you under pressure. *Almost all purses, I had asked for, were purses, that I bought (or, if they were fakes), not bought. I've also bought the D-Bag shopping, I asked for your opinion. The price I paid was 390 Euro. I just wanted to hear the opinion of an expert, that's all. Sorry!*

And, when she is arrived, I will make a reveal. By the way, I'm reading the threads here regularly, but I did not know that I have to be an "active" member for being allowed to ask authentification questions.


----------



## LT bag lady

Vernislady said:


> Oops, I didn't want to upset anyone or get on your nerves.
> 
> Dear LT bag lady,
> I know that this is a great work, and that it needs time to do this. I also know, that everybody here has got "another life" beside this forum. Sorry, I don't want to put you under pressure. *Almost all purses, I had asked for, were purses, that I bought (or, if they were fakes), not bought. I've also bought the D-Bag shopping, I asked for your opinion. The price I paid was 390 Euro. I just wanted to hear the opinion of an expert, that's all. Sorry!*
> 
> And, when she is arrived, I will make a reveal. By the way, I'm reading the threads here regularly, but I did not know that I have to be an "active" member for being allowed to ask authentification questions.


This is a great forum with so much information and a great bunch of members.  Hangout, ask questions, you will be amazed at how much information you will gather.
I was not trying to be snippy, I want you explore the entire forum and enjoy!  Reveal your purchase and we will share the thrill of a new to you bag with you.  Post pictures when it arrives and i promise to have a look.  I have my own business & 3 kids, so I'm not around often but I try to squeeze in a little time because I love this place.


----------



## Vernislady

I have understood what you mean and you are right 
Until now I have restrained myself to post something (except in the authentification thread), because I have only 1 Tod's bag yet. Moreover, eveybody presents here his new bought bag, and I have bought mine on ebay. (I'm a little bit ashamed:shame
But I promise improvement


----------



## LT bag lady

Vernislady said:


> I have understood what you mean and you are right
> Until now I have restrained myself to post something (except in the authentification thread), because I have only 1 Tod's bag yet. Moreover, eveybody presents here his new bought bag, and I have bought mine on ebay. (I'm a little bit ashamed:shame
> But I promise improvement


 My first designer bag was a Lambertson Truex purchased on eBay , still have the bag. I've parted with hundreds of bags over the last 12 yrs but that LT stays. Nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## carybary

Thanks, LT Lady, I've been perusing boards most of day! Very addicting. Here's a link to the bag on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-TODS-Black-Leather-Studded-Handbag-W-Dust-Cover-/130501708264

Thanks.


----------



## LT bag lady

carybary said:


> Thanks, LT Lady, I've been perusing boards most of day! Very addicting. Here's a link to the bag on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-TODS-Black-Leather-Studded-Handbag-W-Dust-Cover-/130501708264
> 
> Thanks.


 
These images are not good enough to determine if the bag is authentic.  I would need pictures of the inside lining, pocket, and hardware embossing.  If it is authentic, this bag is old, from late 90's early 2K, retail was well under 1K new.  The dust bag is also the wrong dust bag for the bag, maybe the original got misplaced, it happens...
The bag you posted in your 1st post was authentic and in better condition.


----------



## carybary

Got it, I will post better pictures later. Thanks.


----------



## Vernislady

Huhu LT bag lady,
I've opened a thread to present my little purse collection. I hope, you will enjoy it!

Here are some pictures from my Tod's Shopping D-Bag, which has just arrived.
What do you think about it? Wish to hear from you!
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/my-little-collection-wild-mixed-but-beloved-777196.html


bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2j-7647.jpg
bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2k-8613.jpg
bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2i-2a38.jpg
bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2h-c7e1.jpg
bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2l-5422.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

Item: Tod's bag
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/MAGNIFICA-BO...0732924771?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2c68917763

Comment: let me know if you need more pics. TIA!


----------



## cSoleil

Are there any authentic Tod's bags with the entire name "J.P. Tod's" on the front label? I just wanted to clarify this before I ask for more pictures from the seller. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vintage0

Please could someone help me identify if this is a real or fake TODS bag which has been donated to us as a charity. I think its real, its lovely quality but I would like a more expert opinion.

*Item Name: unknown - Tods brown tan leather
Listing number: not applicable
Seller name or ID: not applicable, this is our bag
Working Link: only from the photos below
Comments: The leather is lovely quality although a little worn, most likely from wear. Measures approx 14.5" long and the same tall (including handles). Internally lined in a quality woven fabric with leather upper sections as you can see in the photos*

Please let me know if you need more information


----------



## LT bag lady

Vernislady said:


> Huhu LT bag lady,
> I've opened a thread to present my little purse collection. I hope, you will enjoy it!
> 
> Here are some pictures from my Tod's Shopping D-Bag, which has just arrived.
> What do you think about it? Wish to hear from you!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/my-little-collection-wild-mixed-but-beloved-777196.html
> 
> 
> bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2j-7647.jpg
> bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2k-8613.jpg
> bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2i-2a38.jpg
> bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2h-c7e1.jpg
> bilder-hochladen.net/files/is1w-2l-5422.jpg


Your TODS is authentic!!!  Congrats!


----------



## LT bag lady

nillacobain said:


> Item: Tod's bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/MAGNIFICA-BO...0732924771?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2c68917763
> 
> Comment: let me know if you need more pics. TIA!


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

cSoleil said:


> Are there any authentic Tod's bags with the entire name "J.P. Tod's" on the front label? I just wanted to clarify this before I ask for more pictures from the seller.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Before TODS became TODS, they were JP TODS, yes there are authentic bags with JP TODS embossed.


----------



## nillacobain

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


 
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## LT bag lady

Vintage0 said:


> Please could someone help me identify if this is a real or fake TODS bag which has been donated to us as a charity. I think its real, its lovely quality but I would like a more expert opinion.
> 
> *Item Name: unknown - Tods brown tan leather*
> *Listing number: not applicable*
> *Seller name or ID: not applicable, this is our bag*
> *Working Link: only from the photos below*
> *Comments: The leather is lovely quality although a little worn, most likely from wear. Measures approx 14.5" long and the same tall (including handles). Internally lined in a quality woven fabric with leather upper sections as you can see in the photos*
> 
> Please let me know if you need more information


Authentic in my opinion, if you have a chance post pictures of the area around the inside zipper.


----------



## Vernislady

LT bag lady said:


> Your TODS is authentic!!! Congrats!


 
I already thought so, but it is very reassuring that you confirm it! Thanks a lot, LT bag lady!!


----------



## Vintage0

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic in my opinion, if you have a chance post pictures of the area around the inside zipper.


 
Thanks LT bag lady - here are a few photos of the area around the inside zipper


----------



## LT bag lady

Vintage0 said:


> Thanks LT bag lady - here are a few photos of the area around the inside zipper


 Authentic


----------



## rachelmalta

Hi to all! Could I just ask - do Tod's bags often have 'riri' zips rather than Lampo? It's a new one on me - but I know I've got a lot to learn!


----------



## lily6311

Would one of you kind ladies authenticate for me? Thanks so much! 

Tod's D Styling Bag
160896846416
Seller mellysail
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160896846416?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## LT bag lady

lily6311 said:
			
		

> Would one of you kind ladies authenticate for me? Thanks so much!
> 
> Tod's D Styling Bag
> 160896846416
> Seller mellysail
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160896846416?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

rachelmalta said:
			
		

> Hi to all! Could I just ask - do Tod's bags often have 'riri' zips rather than Lampo? It's a new one on me - but I know I've got a lot to learn!



Yes, I have seem RiRi and Lampo both on authentic TODS, more often Lampo.


----------



## michjo

Hi! Would you please authenticate this for me and can you also tell me what year you think this bag is from. Do you feel it's classic enough not to look dated? Thanks!

Leather convertible zip tote bag
350619532544
seller edropoff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Burgun...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a28d7d00


----------



## jkn1319

Could you please confirm my thought that the bag below is not authentic.
I can't provide any other photos as I sent the bag back to the Seller but after shipping it back, Paypal asked for some confirmation that it is a fake. Below the required information I have some information from my own observations of the bag.  


Name: Pink Tod's Leather Handbag
Seller: amystellab666
Item No: 110953645072
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110953645072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


The lining has a more synthetic nylon like fabric than the regular Tod's neutral colored fabric lining. The zipper is not cotton. The zipper pulls look kind of odd and are not stamped Lamp - they are blank underneath the pull. The interior pocket is kind of a synthetic bright red velvety like fabric. When I viewed the photo, I thought it was the pink color of the bag reflecting on the interior pocket (the outside photo) but in reality, it is a really deep red color. 

The metal feet on the bottom are completely smooth - without the little ridge and in person, the Tod's logo on the front looks to be even less deeply embossed than the photo in the listing.      

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## jkn1319

Sorry, meant to type "Lampo"!

Thank you so much again for your time and efforts to authenticate bags for us.


----------



## mrs.bitwit

Dear ladies,

Could you help me authenticate these Tod's G-line bags for me please?

1. Item Name: Tod's Blue G-Bag Messenger Easy Bag Medium
Listing Number: 330807687886
Seller Name: nyseller2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330807687886?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2. Item Name: Tod's Black Patent Coated Canvas & Leather Trim Convertible Handbag
Listing Number: 310475319484
Seller Name: edropoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310475319484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

3. Item Name: TOD'S Easy Sacca Medium in Black
Listing Number: 300796872122
Seller Name: belcourte
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300796872122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

NOTE: Item #2 and #3 seemed to be the same but one of them has the signature "TOD'S" lining. Any thought?


----------



## LT bag lady

michjo said:


> Hi! Would you please authenticate this for me and can you also tell me what year you think this bag is from. Do you feel it's classic enough not to look dated? Thanks!
> 
> Leather convertible zip tote bag
> 350619532544
> seller edropoff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Burgun...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a28d7d00


Authentic, early 90's. Classic.


----------



## LT bag lady

jkn1319 said:


> Could you please confirm my thought that the bag below is not authentic.
> I can't provide any other photos as I sent the bag back to the Seller but after shipping it back, Paypal asked for some confirmation that it is a fake. Below the required information I have some information from my own observations of the bag.
> 
> 
> Name: Pink Tod's Leather Handbag
> Seller: amystellab666
> Item No: 110953645072
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110953645072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> The lining has a more synthetic nylon like fabric than the regular Tod's neutral colored fabric lining. The zipper is not cotton. The zipper pulls look kind of odd and are not stamped Lamp - they are blank underneath the pull. The interior pocket is kind of a synthetic bright red velvety like fabric. When I viewed the photo, I thought it was the pink color of the bag reflecting on the interior pocket (the outside photo) but in reality, it is a really deep red color.
> 
> The metal feet on the bottom are completely smooth - without the little ridge and in person, the Tod's logo on the front looks to be even less deeply embossed than the photo in the listing.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Fake


----------



## LT bag lady

mrs.bitwit said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate these Tod's G-line bags for me please?
> 
> 1. Item Name: Tod's Blue G-Bag Messenger Easy Bag Medium
> Listing Number: 330807687886
> Seller Name: nyseller2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330807687886?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 2. Item Name: Tod's Black Patent Coated Canvas & Leather Trim Convertible Handbag
> Listing Number: 310475319484
> Seller Name: edropoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310475319484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 3. Item Name: TOD'S Easy Sacca Medium in Black
> Listing Number: 300796872122
> Seller Name: belcourte
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300796872122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> NOTE: Item #2 and #3 seemed to be the same but one of them has the signature "TOD'S" lining. Any thought?


1. Authentic, have this in black love it!
2. Authentic, have this in black love it! 
3. Authentic.
The lining is tan in #2, it's from the 1st release of this bag, #3 is more recent version.
#2 does have a pen mark.


----------



## mrs.bitwit

LT bag lady said:


> 1. Authentic, have this in black love it!
> 2. Authentic, have this in black love it!
> 3. Authentic.
> The lining is tan in #2, it's from the 1st release of this bag, #3 is more recent version.
> #2 does have a pen mark.



Thank you so much, LT Bag Lady! You just made my day


----------



## jkn1319

LT bag lady said:


> Fake



Thank you so much for your looking at this bag, I appreciate it so much!!


----------



## there83

Look at this on eBay:

Tod's Pashmy Nylon Media Luna Hobo, NWT Authentic!

http://******/UA3msI

thank you so much!!


----------



## there83

Hi,

I am sorry before I didn't follow the format. I just purchased this Tod's and scared that it's not an authentic one. Please help:*
Item Name: *Tod's Pashmy Nylon Media Luna Hobo, NWT Authentic!* 
Listing number:** 330808106006
Seller name or ID: **8instyle8
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Pashmy...40Wrt3GnWo/r7g3MpZS8JxA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:

I truly appreciate your helps!
*


----------



## julialkn12

Hello. Please help me to authenticate this handbag. My auto-focus on my camera is a little off, so I do appreciate any input. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nygarcia1105

Item Name: TODS D STYLING BAULETTO MEDIO DARK MAROON
Listing number: 200837832628
Seller name or ID: betbet041207
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-BNEW-TO...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ec2de1fb4
Comments:

kindly authenticate mam, thanks!


----------



## zippy14u

*Please authenticate this Tod's Hogan for me*

*Item Name: N/A*
*Listing number: N/A*
*Seller name or ID: Veronica (Santa Cruz Flea Market)*
*Working Link: N/A*
*Comments: *
My girlfriend sells bags and I bought this one from her. Know "Tod's" but was not familiar with "Hogan". After checking the forum, I see this does exist.  Also, if you happen to know the name of this bag, that would be helpful too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LVoely1

Hello everyone!

Can anyone help me on this one? 

I just bought a G bag Sacca Grande, and I'm a little skeptical. The woman I purchased it from assured me it was authentic, but I'm not so sure...I've never seen a Tod's bag with painted logo, "genuine leather" and "made in italy" in white. I've only ever seen it stamped..

I appreciate your help!


----------



## mwehmueller

Would you kindly authenticate the following two bags for me? Thank you!

Tod's JP D-Style Bag
251011011169
Seller: cosmeticwholesellers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-JP-VIN...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Tod's D-Style Bag
380496973920
Seller: esmdesigns
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Black-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sanzzz

Hey there I was wondering if it was possible to get some tods shoes authenticated?


----------



## mwehmueller

mwehmueller said:


> Would you kindly authenticate the following two bags for me? Thank you!
> 
> Tod's JP D-Style Bag
> 251011011169
> Seller: cosmeticwholesellers
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-JP-VIN...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Tod's D-Style Bag
> 380496973920
> Seller: esmdesigns
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Black-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


As an addendum to my authentication request from the 5th -- are the dust bags ever in the reverse color - pale yellow with dark brown name, as shown in the eBay link? Based on what I've read of your other posts, I'm starting to feel like maybe the orange one is authentic, but possibly its bag is fake/replacement?? Any thoughts about the handbag's (or dust bag's, for that matter) authenticity are very welcome -- I have about a week to return if I'm concerned about authenticity... Many thanks!!


----------



## gorgeous_deng

Hello ladies, i don't know if this has been posted yet, but please help me authenticate this bag.  Thanks! 


Item name: Medium Classic Tod's Brown Hobo Bag Satchel Lightly used GREAT DEAL
Item #: 130800493863
Seller: randyminxx
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Clas...863?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e74512527


----------



## Melora

mwehmueller said:


> As an addendum to my authentication request from the 5th -- are the dust bags ever in the reverse color - pale yellow with dark brown name, as shown in the eBay link? Based on what I've read of your other posts, I'm starting to feel like maybe the orange one is authentic, but possibly its bag is fake/replacement?? Any thoughts about the handbag's (or dust bag's, for that matter) authenticity are very welcome...


Where are you Tod's experts? :?:
I can't say anything about the D-Bag of the time of Lady Diana (although I do not see any red flags at first sight), but the shown beige dustbag with J. P. Tod's is - in my opinion - authentic. In the early 90s (I don't know up to what year) the dustcovers looked exactly like this.


----------



## LT bag lady

there83 said:


> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> Tod's Pashmy Nylon Media Luna Hobo, NWT Authentic!
> 
> http://******/UA3msI
> 
> thank you so much!!


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

zippy14u said:


> *Please authenticate this Tod's Hogan for me*
> 
> *Item Name: N/A*
> *Listing number: N/A*
> *Seller name or ID: Veronica (Santa Cruz Flea Market)*
> *Working Link: N/A*
> *Comments: *
> My girlfriend sells bags and I bought this one from her. Know "Tod's" but was not familiar with "Hogan". After checking the forum, I see this does exist.  Also, if you happen to know the name of this bag, that would be helpful too.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've owned a couple of Hogan bags and shoes but not super familar with the brand.  I don't see anything screaming fake on this bag, pretty sure it's authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

LVoely1 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Can anyone help me on this one?
> 
> I just bought a G bag Sacca Grande, and I'm a little skeptical. The woman I purchased it from assured me it was authentic, but I'm not so sure...I've never seen a Tod's bag with painted logo, "genuine leather" and "made in italy" in white. I've only ever seen it stamped..
> 
> I appreciate your help!


Please post pictures.  BTW, some do have it printed on while others are embossed.


----------



## LT bag lady

mwehmueller said:


> As an addendum to my authentication request from the 5th -- are the dust bags ever in the reverse color - pale yellow with dark brown name, as shown in the eBay link? Based on what I've read of your other posts, I'm starting to feel like maybe the orange one is authentic, but possibly its bag is fake/replacement?? Any thoughts about the handbag's (or dust bag's, for that matter) authenticity are very welcome -- I have about a week to return if I'm concerned about authenticity... Many thanks!!



Both are authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

There are for fee authentication services out there for those of you who use this Forum solely for the authentications.  I am very busy with my own business and family, therefore, I choose to provide my opinion for active members of this Forum.  

Try http://fakespotters.com/


----------



## zippy14u

LT bag lady said:


> I've owned a couple of Hogan bags and shoes but not super familar with the brand.  I don't see anything screaming fake on this bag, pretty sure it's authentic.



Thank you


----------



## ujili

Hi, Can someone please help me authenticate this Tod's? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic D Style Medium Leather Bauletto Bag Satchel
Item Number:181035722925
Seller: couturecollections.nw
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...925?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2691e8ad

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

ujili said:
			
		

> Hi, Can someone please help me authenticate this Tod's? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic D Style Medium Leather Bauletto Bag Satchel
> Item Number:181035722925
> Seller: couturecollections.nw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D-Style-Medium-Leather-Bauletto-Bag-Satchel-NW0T-1845-RTL-/181035722925?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2691e8ad
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic!


----------



## ujili

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!



Thanks!


----------



## redkid67

Could someone help me authenticate this medium D-bag, said from 2005? It looks odd to me as:

1. it's lined in this synthetic looking fabric.
2. a piece of leather is attached to on the back handle.
3. the back of the zipper pull doesn't have any inscription.
4. No made in Italy mark.
5. the engraving on the end of the straps look messy.

Here are the pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3592905...46461207/show/

Thanks so much in advance!

This is the link to the original ebay listing with more pictures.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-TO...TgkdxslldYQxoPEEoLoMnlk=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## cappu_ukr

hi,Ladies,
Please help:
Item Name: Tod's bag
Listing number: 130818109588
Seller name or ID: rometerri
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-handbag-/130818109588?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e755df094


----------



## LT bag lady

cappu_ukr said:


> hi,Ladies,
> Please help:
> Item Name: Tod's bag
> Listing number: 130818109588
> Seller name or ID: rometerri
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-handbag-/130818109588?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e755df094



Looks good so far, would like to see pictures of the inside zippered pocket area and close ups of the embossing on the hardware.  This style is called the Charlotte, great bag!


----------



## 7135

I just received this and got very suspicious when I noticed the "leather" smelling vinyl. I can't believe Hogan would make anything out of vinyl... Please help! Thank you in advance!!

Item name:
Hogan Brown Canvas Shoulder/Hand Bag Made in Italy DU 13 New With Tags

Listing number: 330844912733

Seller name or ID: ncjwla (3765 Feedback Score: 3765 ) 

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hogan-Brown...Qkc/oTcwfFgvePNixlwToq8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: The seller told me that the bag is authentic. This is the description.
Hogan Brown Canvas Shoulder/Hand Bag

The bag is approx 12.5" Tall
With an inside depth of 11.5" 
Approx 11" Wide
With a 12.5" Drop from the top of the Strap to the bag
The Straps are each approx 1" Wide

Color Brown
Canvas matrial
zipper Closure
can be used as a shoulder or hand bag
Made in Italy

The bag has 3 compartments (one with a zipper in the middle), one of the side compartments has a zipper and pocket compartment 


New with tags and in great condition


----------



## LT bag lady

7135 said:


> I just received this and got very suspicious when I noticed the "leather" smelling vinyl. I can't believe Hogan would make anything out of vinyl... Please help! Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item name:
> Hogan Brown Canvas Shoulder/Hand Bag Made in Italy DU 13 New With Tags
> 
> Listing number: 330844912733
> 
> Seller name or ID: ncjwla (3765 Feedback Score: 3765 )
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hogan-Brown...Qkc/oTcwfFgvePNixlwToq8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: The seller told me that the bag is authentic. This is the description.
> Hogan Brown Canvas Shoulder/Hand Bag
> 
> The bag is approx 12.5" Tall
> With an inside depth of 11.5"
> Approx 11" Wide
> With a 12.5" Drop from the top of the Strap to the bag
> The Straps are each approx 1" Wide
> 
> Color Brown
> Canvas matrial
> zipper Closure
> can be used as a shoulder or hand bag
> Made in Italy
> 
> The bag has 3 compartments (one with a zipper in the middle), one of the side compartments has a zipper and pocket compartment
> 
> 
> New with tags and in great condition


Authentic, smell may be due to where and how it was stored.


----------



## lily6311

Good Morning! Could someone please authenticate for me? TIA.

Item Name: 
Tod's D-Styling Woven Leather Medium Satchel With Shoulder Strap NWT $2,645.00
Seller Name: myremmie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300839400895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Happie_H

hi, 

Not sure if anyone can help me to authenticate these men's shoes. Thanks so much in advance. 

Item name : Tods men shoes
URL : http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.304631036314535.67334.256682371109402&type=3
Seller name: Esquare T  ( in Facebook)


----------



## cappu_ukr

LT bag lady said:


> Looks good so far, would like to see pictures of the inside zippered pocket area and close ups of the embossing on the hardware.  This style is called the Charlotte, great bag!



tnx !!!)))


----------



## JoleneWinxy2013

LT bag lady said:


> It is authentic, it is one of the earlier nylon Messengers.  The leather is matte calf leather.  The newer ones have Patent Leather trim.  The hardware on this bag is correct and the embossing is also correct.
> Cheers,



Hi LT bag lady

Are u able to authenticate this bag for me...thank you and appreciated.


----------



## JoleneWinxy2013

Hi LT Bag lady

Thank you so much for your reply..as I came across this bag frm this website www.namedbags.com

Wondering if you have any idea u came to know about this store which selling authentic bags.


----------



## Donauwaller

Hello,

I've been looking for some time at this Tod's G-line bag, it would be a bargain and I'd LOVE to have it. Is it authentic, though ? Seller provides receipt.
Thanks !!

item name:Borsa Tods G-line...
item no: 110994511073
seller: iuia2005
link : http://www.ebay.de/itm/110994511073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_865wt_922


----------



## V0N1B2

JoleneWinxy2013 said:


> Hi LT Bag lady
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply..as I came across this bag frm this website www.namedbags.com
> 
> Wondering if you have any idea u came to know about this store which selling authentic bags.



I'm going to take a somewhat uneducated guess and say that the bags on that website are fake.  I wouldn't trust any site that is using stock photographs from the manufacturer's website.  If I could get a D-Bag for $732 I'd buy three of them!
My opinion is based as well on the brand new Bottega Veneta Roma they are selling for $820  as well as the Maxi Veneta for $810 Just.Not.Possible.
But! I would await LT Bag Lady's opinion as well.


----------



## kasitonni

Hello, I just bought a second hand classic Tod's bag, but the feel of it is just not right, I think. I did some research online and the bag seems to be most likely a fake. Could you help me out with this, so I can be sure? Thank you in advance. 

Item Name: Tod's black leather bag


----------



## dorayaki90

Item name : Tod's Bag (Dark Brown)
Item number : 261152053708
Seller name : sashahak
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261152053708#ht_500wt_1414

Can you please authenticate this bag?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Melora

kasitonni said:


> Hello, I just bought a second hand classic Tod's bag, but the feel of it is just not right, I think. I did some research online and the bag seems to be most likely a fake. Could you help me out with this, so I can be sure? Thank you in advance.



Yes, kasitonni, you are right. Unfortunately, the bag is definitely a fake.


----------



## LT bag lady

lily6311 said:


> Good Morning! Could someone please authenticate for me? TIA.
> 
> Item Name:
> Tod's D-Styling Woven Leather Medium Satchel With Shoulder Strap NWT $2,645.00
> Seller Name: myremmie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300839400895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

kasitonni said:


> Hello, I just bought a second hand classic Tod's bag, but the feel of it is just not right, I think. I did some research online and the bag seems to be most likely a fake. Could you help me out with this, so I can be sure? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's black leather bag



As Melora said, Fake.


----------



## LT bag lady

JoleneWinxy2013 said:


> Hi LT Bag lady
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply..as I came across this bag frm this website www.namedbags.com
> 
> Wondering if you have any idea u came to know about this store which selling authentic bags.



I do not believe they sell authentic bags, I would run inthe opposite direction, fast!


----------



## LT bag lady

Donauwaller said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been looking for some time at this Tod's G-line bag, it would be a bargain and I'd LOVE to have it. Is it authentic, though ? Seller provides receipt.
> Thanks !!
> 
> item name:Borsa Tods G-line...
> item no: 110994511073
> seller: iuia2005
> link : http://www.ebay.de/itm/110994511073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_865wt_922



Not enough pictures to offer an opinion.  Need pictures of te inside and close ups of the hardware embossing and the inside zipper.


----------



## kasitonni

LT bag lady said:


> As Melora said, Fake.



Thanks, and Melora too. Well I guess this was a pretty obvious fake. The good news is that I got my money back.


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi,
I am new to Tod's bags but would love to purchase this one.  I was wondering if there are enough photos to authenticate it?

Item Name: Tods D-style
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: private sale
Working Link: photos on photobucket: http://s936.beta.photobucket.com/us...Tods bag?&_suid=13584713488370740087109247838

Comments: private sale

thanks in advance!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, would anyone have time to help me authenticate my post from last week? thanks



KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi,
> I am new to Tod's bags but would love to purchase this one.  I was wondering if there are enough photos to authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Tods D-style
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: private sale
> Working Link: photos on photobucket: http://s936.beta.photobucket.com/us...Tods bag?&_suid=13584713488370740087109247838
> 
> Comments: private sale
> 
> thanks in advance![/QUOTE


----------



## Dan5ielle

Hi,guys.I am new here
nektkan.info/1.jpg
nektkan.info/2.jpg
nektkan.info/3.jpg
nektkan.info/4.jpg
nektkan.info/5.jpg


----------



## rickki6

item TOD'S ITALY ~ LARGE PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER D STYLE SATCHEL CARRY ON BAG $1595
seller tjl929
item #111002224093
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-ITALY-...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d83f85dd

thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, would anyone have time to help me authenticate my post from last week? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> KatrinaSlack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am new to Tod's bags but would love to purchase this one.  I was wondering if there are enough photos to authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Tods D-style
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: private sale
> Working Link: photos on photobucket: http://s936.beta.photobucket.com/us...Tods bag?&_suid=13584713488370740087109247838
> Authentic
> 
> 
> Comments: private sale
> 
> thanks in advance![/QUOTE
Click to expand...


----------



## LT bag lady

Dan5ielle said:


> Hi,guys.I am new here
> nektkan.info/1.jpg
> nektkan.info/2.jpg
> nektkan.info/3.jpg
> nektkan.info/4.jpg
> nektkan.info/5.jpg



Not able to see your pictures.


----------



## LT bag lady

rickki6 said:


> item TOD'S ITALY ~ LARGE PEBBLED BLACK LEATHER D STYLE SATCHEL CARRY ON BAG $1595
> seller tjl929
> item #111002224093
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-ITALY-...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d83f85dd
> 
> thank you!


Looks authentic, dont' think the last 2 images were taken by the seller, might want to ask some questions before you buy...


----------



## LJCH62

www.ebay.com/itm/150984038112?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Hi,

This is my first time here, and I apologize for any mistakes I'm surely making in this post.

I would appreciate if any of you tod's experts could tell me if the above listed bag is authentic.  Thank you so much, I appreciate your help!


----------



## LT bag lady

LJCH62 said:


> www.ebay.com/itm/150984038112?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time here, and I apologize for any mistakes I'm surely making in this post.
> 
> I would appreciate if any of you tod's experts could tell me if the above listed bag is authentic.  Thank you so much, I appreciate your help!


Authentic


----------



## LJCH62

thanks so very much!


----------



## muffinsmom

I know farfetch.com sells authentic stuff bec it's where i got my givenchy last year.  However, i saw the d-styling bag and the leather is different.  can someone please tell me if it's authentic?  thanks so much!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/tods-d-styling-tote-item-10329307.aspx


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, posted this request a few weeks ago but no reply so far.  Could anyone help with authentication or let me know why I am having trouble getting a response this time, thks.



KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi,
> I am new to Tod's bags but would love to purchase this one.  I was wondering if there are enough photos to authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Tods D-style
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: private sale
> Working Link: photos on photobucket: http://s936.beta.photobucket.com/us...Tods bag?&_suid=13584713488370740087109247838
> 
> Comments: private sale
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, posted this request a few weeks ago but no reply so far.  Could anyone help with authentication or let me know why I am having trouble getting a response this time, thks.


Seems all your post are request for authentication, you might want to try a paid service like Fakespotters.


----------



## KatrinaSlack

LT bag lady said:


> Seems all your post are request for authentication, you might want to try a paid service like Fakespotters.



Oh, sorry, I thought this was the thread for authentication requests!?


----------



## jussy123

hello i am new to this site and wondered if i am following correct procedures but anyway would like this bag to be checked for authenticity please as not sure. already purchased from privte seller lovely bag anyway. can provide more pics if necessary


----------



## nillacobain

I've already requested more pics, but can you tell me if this looks good so far? TIA

Item Name: Tods bag
Listing number:181072447188
Working Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/BORSA-TODS-/...orse&hash=item2a28c246d4&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## nepheliad

Please authenticate, thank you!

Item Name:TODS D-Styling Bauletto Piccolo
Listing number: 170982324079
Seller name or ID: sample.row
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170982324079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## twin-fun

KatrinaSlack said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought this was the thread for authentication requests!?



The authentication forums on tPF are for buyers, not re-sellers.


----------



## LT bag lady

nillacobain said:


> I've already requested more pics, but can you tell me if this looks good so far? TIA
> 
> Item Name: Tods bag
> Listing number:181072447188
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/BORSA-TODS-/...orse&hash=item2a28c246d4&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1203



Nothing screams fake but I'd like to see clear photos of the area around the zipper.


----------



## Kez527

Hi,
 Would u help me to check whether this Tod's D-styling bag is authentic or not? It seems that the color of the inferior "tod's" mark is different from others.
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200888711737?redirect=mobile
Thanks in advance!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

twin-fun said:


> The authentication forums on tPF are for buyers, not re-sellers.


I did buy this bag (which is why I was so confused by the non replies)) but I ended up returning it as it was described as a medio but was infact a piccolo which is just too small for my needs.  But I was almost certain it was authentic.


----------



## drtjeckleberg

Could someone please take a quick look at this bag for me? thanks

Item Name: Tod's Helmet Media Bag
Listing number: 300858984178
Seller name or ID: 1970cls
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Helmet...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460c97c6f2
Comments: I think this bag looks pretty well made but it is very cheaply priced and no one has bid on it yet (maybe people will be last minute bidders tho) so that is making me wary of it.


----------



## gingerwong

Hi
Please authenticate this bag for me please.
Item#:251226889521
Item:New Without Tags Tod's D-Styling Zip Tote Satchel Blue Leather Handbag Bag
Seller: ktkc_x( 142) 

Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Without-...ags&hash=item3a7e4a1d31&_uhb=1#ht_6441wt_1157


----------



## Musickal1

Hello.
I'm new to the Tod's thread, and I only have one Tod's bag.  I hope it is authentic!

Item: TOD'S Cream Leather Strapped Silver Tone Chain Small Shou...Sale date: 02/08/13
Item No: 380568778937
Seller: lind*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380568778937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 
My photos: http://s1342.beta.photobucket.com/u...00A70EBA05B2F_zps849776a9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 
Comments: The bag is made of soft, very high quality leather.  The zippers are also high quality, and the lining fits the bag perfectly.  The bag as a whole feels well-made and hangs well.

NOTE: The pics of the puppies are a bonus.  My hubby and I got little pomeranian pups for each other for Valentine's Day!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## disco189

Hi, please authenticate this bag for me, thank you.


Item Name: Tods Signature shoulder bag
Listing number: Unknown
Seller name or ID: Second-hand shop online
Working Link: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w152063045.19.YAAqiZ&id=18631975558&


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Hi, can you please look at this Tod's bag for me?  MTIA 

Item Name: Tod's Corniche Wave Alligator/Croc Leather handbag
Listing number: 160972369193
Seller name or ID:  discounteddesigners
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160972369193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ypph

Can someone please authenticate this pair of shoes for me?

Item Name: Tod's Ballet Flats in Black
Listing number: 44447491RI
Seller name or ID: Yoox
Working Link: http://www.yoox.com/au/44447491RI/item?dept=#sts=dreambox80&cod10=44447491RI&sizeId=


----------



## SusanShopper

Please authenticate this bag:

Item Name: TOD"S light blue pebbled Leather handbag

Listing number:170986005117

Seller name or ID: missmanda44

Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170986005117

Comments: I believe I can get the damage repaired.   So I'm not worried about the corners.   Especially at this price...if it's authentic.


----------



## SusanShopper

Musickal1 said:


> Hello.
> I'm new to the Tod's thread, and I only have one Tod's bag.  I hope it is authentic!
> 
> Item: TOD'S Cream Leather Strapped Silver Tone Chain Small Shou...Sale date: 02/08/13
> Item No: 380568778937
> Seller: lind*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380568778937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> My photos: http://s1342.beta.photobucket.com/u...00A70EBA05B2F_zps849776a9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> Comments: The bag is made of soft, very high quality leather.  The zippers are also high quality, and the lining fits the bag perfectly.  The bag as a whole feels well-made and hangs well.
> 
> NOTE: The pics of the puppies are a bonus.  My hubby and I got little pomeranian pups for each other for Valentine's Day!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


The bag is nice...but the puppies are wonderful!   Do they fit in the bag?


----------



## SusanShopper

I feel like such an idiot.   I just started a Tod's Authenticate thread in the wrong place because I didn't see this one.    I'm so sorry.    

This is what I wanted to have authenticated:
Item Name: TOD'S Vintage White Pebbled Leather Hobo Bag Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 117387646
Seller name or ID: Vanytique
Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/11738764...-leather-hobo?
Comments: This looks very, very much like other Tod's bags that I have seen at Linda's Stuff. And I believe she is a trusted seller.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SusanShopper

So while I'm shopping...as if there is a time when I'm not...this is another Tod's that I am considering.   Is it authentic?

Item Name: Tods camel miky tote hobo bag leather
Listing number: 200899010648
Seller name or ID: rechicboutique11
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200899010648

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Musickal1

SusanShopper said:


> The bag is nice...but the puppies are wonderful!   Do they fit in the bag?


Hahaha... no, they don't fit, but since they aren't fully house trained yet, I guess that's a plus!


----------



## SusanShopper

Musickal1 said:


> Hahaha... no, they don't fit, but since they aren't fully house trained yet, I guess that's a plus!


Is there anyone authenticating the Tod's bags?   I'm looking at a few and have posted for an authentication, but I haven't heard anything.    If I'm posting incorrectly, I would be happy to correct it.


----------



## spade331

Hello, I recently purchased a Tod's bag from an online seller, and I want to make sure that it is authentic. 

Item Name: Tod's leather D-Styling small tote 

Comments: I believe the bag is authentic, but what is throwing me off is the workmanship on the handles. (Please see last photo where the adhesive/glue is showing at the bottom. Both handles are not as neat as they should be.)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

drtjeckleberg said:


> Could someone please take a quick look at this bag for me? thanks
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Helmet Media Bag
> Listing number: 300858984178
> Seller name or ID: 1970cls
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Helmet...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460c97c6f2
> Comments: I think this bag looks pretty well made but it is very cheaply priced and no one has bid on it yet (maybe people will be last minute bidders tho) so that is making me wary of it.


Authentic!  I own this in Espresso Brown, great design, so practical, lots of pocket in all the right places and zipper opens both ways! Nice drop too!


----------



## LT bag lady

spade331 said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a Tod's bag from an online seller, and I want to make sure that it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's leather D-Styling small tote
> 
> Comments: I believe the bag is authentic, but what is throwing me off is the workmanship on the handles. (Please see last photo where the adhesive/glue is showing at the bottom. Both handles are not as neat as they should be.)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

gingerwong said:


> Hi
> Please authenticate this bag for me please.
> Item#:251226889521
> Item:New Without Tags Tod's D-Styling Zip Tote Satchel Blue Leather Handbag Bag
> Seller: ktkc_x( 142)
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Without-...ags&hash=item3a7e4a1d31&_uhb=1#ht_6441wt_1157


Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

disco189 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this bag for me, thank you.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Tods Signature shoulder bag
> Listing number: Unknown
> Seller name or ID: Second-hand shop online
> Working Link: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w152063045.19.YAAqiZ&id=18631975558&


Not enough pictures.


----------



## spade331

Great! Thank you so much!!


----------



## gingerwong

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!



Thank you for your expertise!


----------



## SusanShopper

SusanShopper said:


> I feel like such an idiot.   I just started a Tod's Authenticate thread in the wrong place because I didn't see this one.    I'm so sorry.
> 
> This is what I wanted to have authenticated:
> Item Name: TOD'S Vintage White Pebbled Leather Hobo Bag Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 117387646
> Seller name or ID: Vanytique
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/11738764...-leather-hobo?
> Comments: This looks very, very much like other Tod's bags that I have seen at Linda's Stuff. And I believe she is a trusted seller.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I did buy this bag.   I'm horrible at waiting.   I really hope it's authentic.    Given the price, even if it's a fake, I probably still got a good deal for a leather bag.   Let's hope it's leather.

Thanks


----------



## SusanShopper

Yes, I've found another one that I have to have.   Hopefully I get it authenticated before I buy it.     I must learn patience.

This is what I wanted to have authenticated:
Item Name: TOD'S BLUE LEATHER SHOULDER STRAP HANDBAG SILVER LOGO ON FRONT
Listing number: 221192095619
Seller name or ID: annie-exchange
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221192095619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

SusanShopper said:


> Yes, I've found another one that I have to have.   Hopefully I get it authenticated before I buy it.     I must learn patience.
> 
> This is what I wanted to have authenticated:
> Item Name: TOD'S BLUE LEATHER SHOULDER STRAP HANDBAG SILVER LOGO ON FRONT
> Listing number: 221192095619
> Seller name or ID: annie-exchange
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221192095619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## SusanShopper

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Imshahidah

Hi,

This is my 1st post. Would like u to authenticate this:

Item Name: Tods G-Line Medium/Large
Listing number: Unknown
Seller name or ID: Coachnme shop online
Working Link: http://coachnme.blogspot.com/2013/02/tods-g-line-medium-ready-stock-email.html?m=1

Thanks


----------



## SusanShopper

Please authenticate this bag for me.  
Item Name: Tod's Python Bag In Light Pink
Listing number: 200901098025
Seller name or ID: lizyb10
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200901098025

Thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

SusanShopper said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> Item Name: Tod's Python Bag In Light Pink
> Listing number: 200901098025
> Seller name or ID: lizyb10
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200901098025
> 
> Thanks so much!


SusanShopper, the majority of your post are authentication request.  You may want to consider an authentication service like fakespotters.com.


----------



## LT bag lady

Imshahidah said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my 1st post. Would like u to authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: Tods G-Line Medium/Large
> Listing number: Unknown
> Seller name or ID: Coachnme shop online
> Working Link: http://coachnme.blogspot.com/2013/02/tods-g-line-medium-ready-stock-email.html?m=1
> 
> Thanks


Images not enough to offer an opinion.


----------



## hook1991

Need help on this:

Item Name: TODS Suede Moccasin Logo Slip-on Penny Loafer Driver Shoe SIZE 39.5 $395 NEW
Listing number:321077963512
Seller name or ID: personalshopette
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/321077963512?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1747wt_938

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SusanShopper

I found another one that I might just have to have.   Please authenticate for me.   Much appreciation.

Item Name: Tod's Brown Leather Handbag Pre-own vintage
Listing number: 290872385108
Seller name or ID: ladyppurple
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Brown-...108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b9585e54


----------



## SusanShopper

Shopping again. Please authenticate for me. Much appreciation.

Item Name: JP Tod's Micky Hobo Large black leather handbag - good condition!
Listing number: 221193484280
Seller name or ID: hgalanoy
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221193484280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sunshinymee

Item Name: CLEARANCE $650 100% Authentic D Styling Large tote Bag
Seller name or ID: ttzh81
Working Link: http://deluxemall.com/tods/110657-clearance-650-100-authentic-d-styling-large-tote-bag.html

Comments: Kindly help to authenticate! I'm new to purchasing Tod's and am not sure what model this is. Thank you for your time!!


----------



## meldydoody

Hi,

Thinking of getting this to take to the beach  Hope you can help me check authenticity.

Item Name: TOD'S CANVAS AND ORANGE LEATHER TOTE BAG

Listing number:140925325632

 Seller name or ID: thevazha

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140925325632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thanks!


----------



## meldydoody

Item Name: Tod's Luna Pashmy Media Bag

Listing number:171001985887

 Seller name or ID: michaeladav

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171001985887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Hope you can help me authenticate.

Thanks!


----------



## meldydoody

Item Name: Tod's Luna Pashmy Media Bag

Listing number:171001985887

 Seller name or ID: michaeladav

Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171001985887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments:Thanks!


----------



## 4U2

Please help me authenticate this bag:

Item Name: Tods Signature All Sacca Media bag, Unused, with tags NR

Listing number: 281076517269

Seller Name: pentewan21

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-Sign...69?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4171774995

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

hook1991 said:


> Need help on this:
> 
> Item Name: TODS Suede Moccasin Logo Slip-on Penny Loafer Driver Shoe SIZE 39.5 $395 NEW
> Listing number:321077963512
> Seller name or ID: personalshopette
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/32107796...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1747wt_938
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

SusanShopper said:


> I found another one that I might just have to have.   Please authenticate for me.   Much appreciation.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Brown Leather Handbag Pre-own vintage
> Listing number: 290872385108
> Seller name or ID: ladyppurple
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Brown-...108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b9585e54


Pictures are poor at best, can't give an opinion.


----------



## LT bag lady

SusanShopper said:


> Shopping again. Please authenticate for me. Much appreciation.
> 
> Item Name: JP Tod's Micky Hobo Large black leather handbag - good condition!
> Listing number: 221193484280
> Seller name or ID: hgalanoy
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221193484280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

sunshinymee said:


> Item Name: CLEARANCE $650 100% Authentic D Styling Large tote Bag
> Seller name or ID: ttzh81
> Working Link: http://deluxemall.com/tods/110657-clearance-650-100-authentic-d-styling-large-tote-bag.html
> 
> Comments: Kindly help to authenticate! I'm new to purchasing Tod's and am not sure what model this is. Thank you for your time!!


Pictures are too small and far away, also need to see pictures of the inside of the bag.


----------



## SusanShopper

Skip this one.   Even I can tell it's fake.

Item: New. Tods Olive Green Pebbled Leather Purse shoulder Bag
Seller: alamobarbie
Listing: 140933565752
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TODS-OL...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d04b8d38

Thanks


----------



## Janinevs

*Item Name: *Brand New Tod's 24h Shopping Media Tote

*Listing number:*130870012133
*Seller name or ID: laurencm3178
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...133?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7875e8e5
Comments: Please let me know your thoughts.*


----------



## da_beez

Hope someone can help with this authentication:

Item Name: Authentic TOD'S Black Smooth Leather Hobo Adjustable Strap Handbag Purse
Listing number:
Seller name or ID:  da_beez_fashion
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-TO...018&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_9648wt_922
Comments:

I picked this bag up at a local thrift shop...I read the ebay guide to authenticating Tod's and thought FOR SURE I had scored an authentic one.  But people just aren't bidding on it on ebay.  Maybe I was wrong ?

Thanks!
M


----------



## LT bag lady

da_beez said:


> Hope someone can help with this authentication:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic TOD'S Black Smooth Leather Hobo Adjustable Strap Handbag Purse
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:  da_beez_fashion
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-TO...018&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_9648wt_922
> Comments:
> 
> I picked this bag up at a local thrift shop...I read the ebay guide to authenticating Tod's and thought FOR SURE I had scored an authentic one.  But people just aren't bidding on it on ebay.  Maybe I was wrong ?
> 
> Thanks!
> M


As a reseller/seller you should look to an authentication service like fakespotters.com or authentic4u.com.


----------



## LT bag lady

Janinevs said:


> *Item Name: *Brand New Tod's 24h Shopping Media Tote
> 
> *Listing number:*130870012133
> *Seller name or ID: laurencm3178*
> *Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...133?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7875e8e5*
> *Comments: Please let me know your thoughts.*


 Sorry most pictures have been removed.


----------



## camisc

Could you please help me identify this as a real or fake tods handbag? I bought it here in Berlin from a woman who said she got it on a high-end flea market in Rome and that the bag is from the 70s. 

There is no "made in Italy" or a number stamped anywhere

http://www.ebay.de/itm/j-p-tods-tas...hj0qpqVnVja2CZtgxTA90%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

Is this real?


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone,

I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this bag, please:

grey Tods bag
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140950632784
insp9533
140950632784

Many thanks!


----------



## vostler

Thank you in advance for any feedback you can give to authenticate this Tods G-Line Sacca Media.  I am trying to find one of the discontinued metallic g-line bags from last season.
*Item Name: Tod's Coated Canvas Sacca Coated Tote Ret $825*

*
Listing number: *151023254754*

*
*Seller name or ID: shopperscloset

*
*Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Coated...WH_Handbags&hash=item2329affce2#ht_120wt_1255

*
*Comments: Used item*


----------



## Vancity lv

Hello this is my first post in the Tods section, I am hoping that someone is able to authenticate this bag that my wife bought from a local consignment store.

Thank you in advance
Mike


----------



## Vancity lv

a few more pictures


----------



## Vancity lv

I have one more bag that i would like help with authentication. My wife also picked this one up from a local consignment store.

Thank you 
Mike


----------



## Gunarin

hey girls! can u help me please??
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOD-S-Tasche-rot-/140968141128?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item20d25b2148


----------



## twoturntables

Hi All!

I'm new to purse forum, but not new to designer purse obsession. 

I'm really interested in this Tod's purse. I would love to get some feedback on whether it is real. 

Thanks in advance!!

Item Name: Tod's Olive Green Large Leather Tote
Listing number: 121106753076
Seller name or ID: Closetnista
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121106753076?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## michkal

Hello,

I would like to know if this bag it authentic and if this is a good price. I can't seem to find a bag like this in other searches or on this forum. I'm not that familiar with the brand, but the bags always look perfectly made.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...fskin-leather-new-restyling-bauletto-bag.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

Gunarin said:


> hey girls! can u help me please??
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOD-S-Tasche-rot-/140968141128?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item20d25b2148


Not authentic.


----------



## Masuko

Vancity lv said:


> a few more pictures


That looks authentic to me.  I had the same bag in black.


----------



## Sarra

Hello All!

I have a Tod's bag which has on one side the logo "young label".
Have you ever heard about Tod's young label? Because i'm wondering if it's an authentic Tod's.

Thanks in advance


----------



## caged

Hi there,

Can anybody help me look at this briefcase?  Thanks!

Item Name:TOD'S Double Zip Leather Briefcase Tods
Listing number: 360662348419
Seller name or ID: black*label*resale
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360662348419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you very much!


----------



## Masuko

Sarra said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have a Tod's bag which has on one side the logo "young label".
> Have you ever heard about Tod's young label? Because i'm wondering if it's an authentic Tod's.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Never heard of or seen a bag with "Tod's young label". 
To be honest...sounds like it's fake


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hello lovely experts,
Please help, sorry for the late request, I just saw this bag today and would like to have your opinion on it. It ends in 1 day and 2 hours. Thank you in advance 


Item Name: Tods grey blue handbag
Listing number: 230987770601
Seller: can690
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tods-gre...01?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c7f1aae9


----------



## Possum76

Hi! 

Item Name: not known 
Listing number: not ebay 
Seller name or ID: murphypa7771 

Working Link: http://www.adverts.ie/shoulder/crea...tchCommented&utm_medium=link&utm_source=email 

Comments:This bag looks fake to me - any expert opinions? 

http://www.adverts.ie/shoulder/crea...tchCommented&utm_medium=link&utm_source=email


----------



## LT bag lady

Possum76 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Item Name: not known
> Listing number: not ebay
> Seller name or ID: murphypa7771
> 
> Working Link: http://www.adverts.ie/shoulder/crea...tchCommented&utm_medium=link&utm_source=email
> 
> Comments:This bag looks fake to me - any expert opinions?
> 
> http://www.adverts.ie/shoulder/crea...tchCommented&utm_medium=link&utm_source=email


Fake


----------



## LT bag lady

Mad about Bags said:


> Hello lovely experts,
> Please help, sorry for the late request, I just saw this bag today and would like to have your opinion on it. It ends in 1 day and 2 hours. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name: Tods grey blue handbag
> Listing number: 230987770601
> Seller: can690
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tods-gre...01?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c7f1aae9


 
Authentic Kate Bauletto


----------



## Mad about Bags

Thank you LT bag lady



LT bag lady said:


> Authentic Kate Bauletto


----------



## Sarra

Ok thank you very much for your reply


----------



## Emily Clapham

Hi, this listing has ended but I am interested in knowing if this bag is the real deal or not, can anyone help? Many thanks 
Item name:Tod's Cream Leather Sequined Handbag RRP £890
Item number:221234237248
Seller ID:1720.yee
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221234237248


----------



## LT bag lady

Emily Clapham said:


> Hi, this listing has ended but I am interested in knowing if this bag is the real deal or not, can anyone help? Many thanks
> Item name:Tod's Cream Leather Sequined Handbag RRP £890
> Item number:221234237248
> Seller ID:1720.yee
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221234237248


Authentic.


----------



## Emily Clapham

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thank you Lt bag lady, you are a star


----------



## anna_paddy

Name: Tod's white leather medium tote bag
No link - found in a thrift store earlier today.


----------



## crissychuch

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this tods bag. This is would bemy first tod's purchase if ever. Thanks!

*Item Name: Tod's Blue Bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: Princess Jade Greatfinds
Working Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater
Comments:* items for sale are all in one folder. will post link of pictures of the bag in question. Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...485.1073741890.100003272827966&type=3&theater


----------



## luelladeluxe

Hello, I am having trouble figuring out whether this bag is an authentic Tods. It is beautifully made, stitching is pin straight, lovely pebbly leather but some things just don't ring true. Any help would be appreciated, many thanks in advance


----------



## LT bag lady

luelladeluxe said:


> Hello, I am having trouble figuring out whether this bag is an authentic Tods. It is beautifully made, stitching is pin straight, lovely pebbly leather but some things just don't ring true. Any help would be appreciated, many thanks in advance


 Fake.


----------



## luelladeluxe

Thanks, thought as much. Anyone have any idea where these 'very good' fakes are made? It really does surprise me the workmanship that has gone into this bag, it really is lovely except it's a dud, cheers.


----------



## twoturntables

Hello! I would love to bid on this bag. Is it authentic? thanks!

Item: TODS BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER PONYHAIR CENTER TOTE STYLE HANDBAG
Seller: rodeo-drive-deals
Number:350714450702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350714450702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## PurseAddict27

Hi, can someone tell me if this bag is real? Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370846459832


----------



## PurseAddict27

Hi, can someone tell me if this bag is real? Thanks!

Item Name: Tod's Red Large Soft Leather Double Handle Handbag Handbags Purse Purses
Item Number: 370846459832
Seller: domocollectibles
Site: www.ebay.com/itm/370846459832


----------



## PurseAddict27

Also, is this bag real?  Many thanks!!!

Item Name:  Tod's Camel Leather Buckle Front Large Bag
Item Number: 290937952976
Seller: celebrityowned
Site: www.ebay.com/itm/290937952976


----------



## PurseAddict27

Hello ladies, can someone tell me if this bag is real? Many Thanks!

Item Name: Tod's Red Large Soft Leather Double Handle Handbag Handbags Purse Purses
Item Number: 370846459832
Seller: domocollectibles
Site: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370846459832


----------



## honeydaze

Hi, can someone please authenticate this Tod's?

*Item Name: Tod's New Styling D-Bag Media Piccola Tan Camel Leather Purse Bag Tote*
*Listing number: *261240969565
*Seller name or ID: denapeanuts
Working Link: **http://www.ebay.com/itm/261240969565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_266wt_993*

Thank you!


----------



## nikki312

Hi, can someone please authenticate this Tod's?

Item Name: Tod's 
Listing number: 111111935760
Seller name or ID: jevalois35
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-White-Leather-Handbag-/111111935760


----------



## Ellissy

Please help authenticate this:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/TODS-Easy-Sa...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46110da2bd&_uhb=1

Name: Tod's easy sacca medium in black
Item #:300933817021
Seller: belcourte

Thanks


----------



## SparklyShoes

Hi, 

This bag seemed authentic to me but not sure, could someone please  authenticate it :
I think it's a Rodeo from 2002

*Item Name: **[FONT=&quot]Tods authentic womans handbag in caramel color leather[/FONT]* *
Listing number: *151079544195
*Seller name or ID: jpal2152
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1510795441...84.m1497.l2649
Comments:* looks nice but is it real?

Thank you very much in advance, much much appreciated

SS


----------



## honeydaze

Hi, Still new at this and I noticed that there have been no responses here for a few weeks.  Did I post my request to the wrong thread?  If so, can anyone tell me where I should ask about a Tod's?  

Thank you so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

honeydaze said:


> Hi, Still new at this and I noticed that there have been no responses here for a few weeks.  Did I post my request to the wrong thread?  If so, can anyone tell me where I should ask about a Tod's?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Rules for posting in this thread:
This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items.
Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.

Reasons why some requests may not be answered:
It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for designer items.
We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide link to a live online auction/sale.
If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.

Steps to take before you request:

1. SEARCH. 
Someone may have asked about this bag already. 

Search the TODS Forum from our main TODS Forum page using the search box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; . Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
OR
If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later, highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.

2. FORMAT.
We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered. 

Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:
Item: (Copy from listing)
Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
Seller: (Copy from listing)
Link: (Copy from listing)
Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.

Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:
Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
Comments if any: Special comments here


----------



## honeydaze

I must apologize...I certainly didn't mean to offend. I do understand that this is a wonderful and free service. And I didn't mean to come across as impatient, I just wanted to make sure I was in the right place. 
I see now that you don't authenticate on closed auctions which I didn't know. I should have stated in the comments area that I had actually impulsively purchased the item and wanted to reassure myself that I hadn't made a mistake.
Apologies again.


----------



## caged

Hi there, can you help me take a look at this briefcase?  I am interested in it!  Thanks!

Item Name: Tod's Signature Borsone St Cordovan Leather Travel Duffel Bag NWT 
Listing number: 221253723071
Seller name or ID: chofree11 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Signat...1?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3383bfe3bf
Comments:  Thank you very much!


----------



## 062121

I need help authenticating a Tod's tote, and any help at all here would be highly appreciated!

Item: Authentic Designer Shoulder Bag by Tod's
Listing Number:  181180145035
Seller:  Ultrasupreme
ebay link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181180145035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## imedina

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251308970856
Please Authenticate this Tod's


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

I am interested in this Tod's bag and was wondering if you can tell whether this is authentic?

Item name:AUTHENTIC ! TODS LEATHER HANDBAG PURSE NO RESERVE
Item ID:330977543432
Seller ID: guto3050
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/330977543432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name:TOD'S 'D-Styling' White Grain Leather Small Shopping Tote Handbag w/Strap NWT
Listing Number:161089407871
Seller:seamstofitpdx 
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161089407871&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123
Is this bag authentic?


----------



## bellaNlawrence

*please help to **authentic this tod bag, thank you in advance 

Item Name: *New with Tag-TODS D-Styling Leather Bag in Blue* 
Listing number:**Ad ID 1026674465 
Seller name or ID: **Cissy 
Working Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/stra...tods-d-styling-leather-bag-in-blue/1026674465
Comments: gumtree site
*


----------



## PurseAddict27

Hello All,  I really LOVE this purse.  I need to know if it is real. Please help. The listing ends in 21 hours.   

Thank you. Thank you.  Thank you. 
-PurseAddict27


*Item Name*: TOD'S Red Leather Restyling D-Bag Piccola w/Dustbag, Classic!, Bin 754

*Listing number*: 171095194503

*Seller name or ID*:  shopmeleeinc

*Working Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171095194503?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments:


----------



## PurseAddict27

Ladies, 

I am sorry for the multiple posts.  I recently discovered Tod's bags and I love them!  I am also interested in purchasing these bags as well.  Are any of these bags real?

Thank you in advance, 
-PurseAddict27


*1. Item Name:* Tod's D-Styling Medium Bauletto Leather Bag 100% Authentic Guaranteed
*Listing number*: 111156419819
*Seller name or ID*: abkballer096
*Working Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111156419819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
*Comments:* Listing ends 1 day 23 hours (Sep 04, 2013 12:14:06 PDT)


*2. Item Name: * TOD'S Honey Brown Leather Zip Top Satchel w Brown Binding
*Listing number*: 130964371683
*Seller name or ID*: sofia2125op3
*Working Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130964371683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
*Comments*:  Listing ends 5d 05h (Sep 07, 2013 18:12:51 PDT)


*3. Item Name*: Authentic! Tod's Large Calf Leather D-Styling Medium Satchel Bag Burgundy
*Listing number*: 181198642652
*Seller name or ID*: basicfashionshop 
*Working Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181198642652?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
*Comments*: Listing ends 14d 09h (Sep 16, 2013 22:44:38 PDT)


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium shopper tote
Seller: www.overstock.com
Item Number: N/a
LInk:
http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/fendi?sort=2&page=1

I cannot find that famous hologram tag for this bag!!!  Can anybody show me where that tag should be?
Would the experts here help me authenticate this bag?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## patricia6

*Hi, new here, but i really need your help!!!!!
Can you tell if this tods is real?!

Item **Name:*TODS Double handle Pashmi Bauletto Grande Tote in snakeskinhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=251333790267&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

* Listing number:**251333790267
 Seller name or ID: Kimitee
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251333790267&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123
Comments:
Many thanks,
patricia
*


----------



## ned2015

Hi experts,
I need your help on this Carrie bag I bought years ago from a US seller  and just want to make sure it is the real one. I just discovered this forum and am happy to be part of it. I hope you can help me. Please authenticate if you can. Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

ned2015 said:


> Hi experts,
> I need your help on this Carrie bag I bought years ago from a US seller  and just want to make sure it is the real one. I just discovered this forum and am happy to be part of it. I hope you can help me. Please authenticate if you can. Thanks!


Authentic, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ned2015

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, congrats and enjoy!




Thank you so much LT bag lady!!!


----------



## BALBAGBOY

Hi there,

can anybody help me take a look at this messenger bag? I am intereted in it.  Thank you!

Item name: TODS Men's Black Leather Messenger Bag
Item number: 231060471975
seller: hlsktchn
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231060471975


----------



## LT bag lady

BALBAGBOY said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can anybody help me take a look at this messenger bag? I am intereted in it.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name: TODS Men's Black Leather Messenger Bag
> Item number: 231060471975
> seller: hlsktchn
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231060471975


Authentic!


----------



## parmun

Item Name:TOD'S ROSE PINK AND BEIGE G-LINE TOTE SHOULDER BAG COATED CANVAS 
Listing number:130996351291
Seller name or ID: lacomet (3291  )
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TODS-RO...ULDER-BAG-COATED-CANVAS-LEATHER-/130996351291
Commentslease authenticate this bags and a brief review ..first time tod buyer


----------



## lindacris

Hi
I want a taupe bag this season and would like to know if this is authentic.  Thanks so much!

Item name:  ALH leather shopping bag
Item number:  171118585660
Seller name: sue123vegas
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Medium...660?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d776673c


----------



## Koobadior

Hello Ladies,

I just bought this bag off ebay. I believe it is the "Bensonville" bag. Please let me know if I made a poor decision. I am new to Tods.

Thanks.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200972316970


----------



## jason_168*123

hi, kindly authenticate the bag, thank you.

MODEL: TODS EASY SACCA GRANDE
PICTURES TAKEN BY ME


----------



## jason_168*123




----------



## jason_168*123




----------



## SIRD

Hi experts, 

Can you help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Hogan by Tod's double zip tan leather large handbag tote purse with dust bag GUC
Listing number: 181241371205
Seller name or ID: zonatransplant
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181241371205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## erineileen

Hello lovelies! 

I just joined purseblog not too long ago (after constant lurking) and recently discovered the authenticate this! section.  I bought a Tod's purse at a consignment shop the other day for 3$ and thought it might be real because it feels and smells like real leather, but now I am unsure as the zipper has broken. I don't know anything about Tod's bags, so please don't judge!
Would love some feedback!

Thank you!!


----------



## LT bag lady

erineileen said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> I just joined purseblog not too long ago (after constant lurking) and recently discovered the authenticate this! section.  I bought a Tod's purse at a consignment shop the other day for 3$ and thought it might be real because it feels and smells like real leather, but now I am unsure as the zipper has broken. I don't know anything about Tod's bags, so please don't judge!
> Would love some feedback!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Not authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

jason_168*123 said:


>



Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

Koobadior said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just bought this bag off ebay. I believe it is the "Bensonville" bag. Please let me know if I made a poor decision. I am new to Tods.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200972316970



Great buy, authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

SIRD said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Hogan by Tod's double zip tan leather large handbag tote purse with dust bag GUC
> Listing number: 181241371205
> Seller name or ID: zonatransplant
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181241371205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



Authentic Hogan.


----------



## LT bag lady

lindacris said:


> Hi
> I want a taupe bag this season and would like to know if this is authentic.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name:  ALH leather shopping bag
> Item number:  171118585660
> Seller name: sue123vegas
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Medium...660?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d776673c



Authentic.


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you help me authenticate this bag? I am hoping to snag my first Tod's. : )

Item name:hogan Tods Handbag
Item ID: 141106183647
Seller name: le-petit-price1314
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/hogan-Tods-Handbag-/141106183647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da957ddf

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## Koobadior

LT bag lady said:


> Great buy, authentic!



Thanks so much  The bag is beautiful.


----------



## jason_168*123

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


 

thanks so much!


----------



## closuitm

hello all! I am new to this thread and have no experience with Tod's. I've seen some of a few of their shoes that looked like great quality.
I just got this white leather bag at a thrift store. It definitely like thick, stiff leather. But fakes can be made of real leather as we all know... any opinions on this bag? 

I took a ton of pictures, they are at this link: http://imgur.com/a/z5UHo
(its an imgur album with all the pics)

any info would be appreciated greatly!!


----------



## LT bag lady

closuitm said:


> hello all! I am new to this thread and have no experience with Tod's. I've seen some of a few of their shoes that looked like great quality.
> I just got this white leather bag at a thrift store. It definitely like thick, stiff leather. But fakes can be made of real leather as we all know... any opinions on this bag?
> 
> I took a ton of pictures, they are at this link: http://imgur.com/a/z5UHo
> (its an imgur album with all the pics)
> 
> any info would be appreciated greatly!!



Great find, authentic!


----------



## closuitm

LT bag lady said:


> Great find, authentic!


Ooh yay! Thank you so much!  you are a big help


----------



## mmbags

Hello Ladies,

I need your expert opinion on the following items on ebay.  I am hoping that they are authentic.  Thank you!

Tod's Medium Taupe ALH Leather Shopping Bag
Seller: Sue123vegas
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171167699844?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Item: Tod's Extra Large Dark Gray Leather Miky Bowler
Seller: brunettenyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141109785605?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## lisapink09

Hi Ladies 
Bought this bag, and was wondering whether it is authentic. Also if it is, could you tell me what the name of it is. TIA!! 
http://s991.photobucket.com/user/MysticalSnail/library/Tods bag


----------



## LT bag lady

lisapink09 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bought this bag, and was wondering whether it is authentic. Also if it is, could you tell me what the name of it is. TIA!!
> http://s991.photobucket.com/user/MysticalSnail/library/Tods bag



Fake


----------



## LT bag lady

mmbags said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I need your expert opinion on the following items on ebay.  I am hoping that they are authentic.  Thank you!
> 
> Tod's Medium Taupe ALH Leather Shopping Bag
> Seller: Sue123vegas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171167699844?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Item: Tod's Extra Large Dark Gray Leather Miky Bowler
> Seller: brunettenyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141109785605?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Both are authentic.  Seller sue123vegas is a great seller.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

*please help 
I have won the auction and paid for the item, can you please auth it for me
Do you think is a good buy?? this is my 1st tods bag 

Item Name: **TPF* Tod's Elephant Gray Restyling D-Bag Piccola Media Tote $1100* 
Listing number:**161153000731 
Seller name or ID: **karolinec1 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TPF-Tods-Elephant-Gray-Restyling-D-Bag-Piccola-Media-Tote-1100-/161153000731?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=LpAQdHcNECseZgZF6p1MrklQzf8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: thank you in advance
*


----------



## twoturntables

Hello! 


Name: Tod's Olive Green Leather Medium Buckle Handle Tote Shoulder Handbag
Seller:houstonmomof3
Number:121060384942
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121060384942?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you so much in advance for taking time out of your day to respond to this thread! You lovely ladies (and gentlemen)  are awesome!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

.


----------



## LT bag lady

bellaNlawrence said:


> *please help
> I have won the auction and paid for the item, can you please auth it for me
> Do you think is a good buy?? this is my 1st tods bag
> 
> Item Name: **TPF* Tod's Elephant Gray Restyling D-Bag Piccola Media Tote $1100*
> Listing number:**161153000731
> Seller name or ID: **karolinec1
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TPF-Tods...cNECseZgZF6p1MrklQzf8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: thank you in advance
> *



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

twoturntables said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> Name: Tod's Olive Green Leather Medium Buckle Handle Tote Shoulder Handbag
> Seller:houstonmomof3
> Number:121060384942
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121060384942?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for taking time out of your day to respond to this thread! You lovely ladies (and gentlemen)  are awesome!!!!!



Authentic.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



thank you so much, you're the best  
this one is my first tods bag


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hello LT Bag Lady can you please help me, I would like to purchase a tod bag as a gift for my mum*

Item Name: *TOD'S CLASSIC & CHIC PEBBLED RED LEATHER TOTE BAG* 
Listing number:*181282981713* 
Seller name or ID: **i-ate_a-big_red-candle
 Working Link:* http:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181282981713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:*

Item Name: *LEATHER TOD'S BAG MADE IN ITALY - BRAND NEW RRP£750 light orange* 
Listing number:*181283891054* 
Seller name or ID: **dreamwolfwolf 
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181283891054?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*
Comments:* 

thank you so much, after owning the first tods handbag, Im in love with them.
 thank you so much for helping me (my mum) getting my first tods bag


----------



## minoxa33

Dear all, can you please help to authenticate?

*Item Name: *[FONT=&quot]Orig. TOD'S TODS D.D. Media Bag cognac Tasche Koll.2013 NP1100&#8364; w/NEU[/FONT]*
Listing number: *[FONT=&quot]390719762160[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] Seller name or ID: *[FONT=&quot]eureka2002[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390719762160*
Comments:* This style is still available on the web shop, but as I am new to Tods, I'd like to be sure. Thank you in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

bellaNlawrence said:


> hello LT Bag Lady can you please help me, I would like to purchase a tod bag as a gift for my mum*
> 
> Item Name: *TOD'S CLASSIC & CHIC PEBBLED RED LEATHER TOTE BAG*
> Listing number:*181282981713*
> Seller name or ID: **i-ate_a-big_red-candle
> Working Link:* http:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181282981713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:*
> 
> Item Name: *LEATHER TOD'S BAG MADE IN ITALY - BRAND NEW RRP£750 light orange*
> Listing number:*181283891054*
> Seller name or ID: **dreamwolfwolf
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181283891054?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*
> Comments:*
> 
> thank you so much, after owning the first tods handbag, Im in love with them.
> thank you so much for helping me (my mum) getting my first tods bag



1st one is 100% fake, hope you are not the winner of that auction.
2nd one is authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

minoxa33 said:


> Dear all, can you please help to authenticate?
> 
> *Item Name: *[FONT=&quot]Orig. TOD'S TODS D.D. Media Bag cognac Tasche Koll.2013 NP1100 w/NEU[/FONT]*
> Listing number: *[FONT=&quot]390719762160[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT] Seller name or ID: *[FONT=&quot]eureka2002[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT] Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390719762160*
> Comments:* This style is still available on the web shop, but as I am new to Tods, I'd like to be sure. Thank you in advance!


Pictures are not sufficient to give an opinion.  Ask seller for close up pics of embossing, all sides of the bag, including inside.


----------



## minoxa33

LT bag lady said:


> Pictures are not sufficient to give an opinion.  Ask seller for close up pics of embossing, all sides of the bag, including inside.


Dear LT bag lady, thank you very much!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

LT bag lady said:


> 1st one is 100% fake, hope you are not the winner of that auction.
> 2nd one is authentic.



thank god i didn't win 
thank you for your time and merry christmas


----------



## thebricoleur

Item Name: Tod's Classic Calf D-Styling Medium Satchel Bag
Listing number: Could not find.
Seller name or ID: basicfashionshop
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3576497d

Hi there, could you please authenticate this Tod's Bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maura.

Hi!! Can I know if my bag is authentic? It's written "made in Italy" and "genuine leather 68.10" (you don't see in the photo but they are there  poor quality of the camera!) and compare the logo Tod's, but there is no written "Lampo"... It's a fake or an old autenthic bag Tod's?

Thank you!!


----------



## SunshineForYou

Hello everybody,
I found a lovely Tod's bag at an European website (would be my first Tod's bag). Unfortunately I'm not sure whether it's authentic or not... So please help me authenticate it... Answers and help will be very welcome!


Here is the link to the auction:
http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenmode/handtaschen/40773844-tolle-tods-tasche?ch=ufv


Thank you sooo much in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

Maura. said:


> Hi!! Can I know if my bag is authentic? It's written "made in Italy" and "genuine leather 68.10" (you don't see in the photo but they are there  poor quality of the camera!) and compare the logo Tod's, but there is no written "Lampo"... It's a fake or an old autenthic bag Tod's?
> 
> Thank you!!


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

SunshineForYou said:


> Hello everybody,
> I found a lovely Tod's bag at an European website (would be my first Tod's bag). Unfortunately I'm not sure whether it's authentic or not... So please help me authenticate it... Answers and help will be very welcome!
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the auction:
> http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenmode/handtaschen/40773844-tolle-tods-tasche?ch=ufv
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo much in advance!


Need better, clearer pictures, need to see the hardware close up and the interior, including the zipper.


----------



## SunshineForYou

Okay, I will ask her.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Maura.

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thanks


----------



## heartstar38

Hi LT Bag Lady, are the Tods bags sold in www.mytheresa.com authentic? Are you able to recommend other online stores that sell authentic Tods handbags, but exclude eBay? Thanks!


----------



## hdsn

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate this bag please?

Item Name:  
Details about  $1100 TOD'S CLASSIC D BLACK LEATHER XL HANDBAG PURSE BAG *NO RESERVE*
Listing number:  171214872292
Seller name or ID:  candlandscloset1
Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/171214872292?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## minoxa33

heartstar38 said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady, are the Tods bags sold in www.mytheresa.com authentic? Are you able to recommend other online stores that sell authentic Tods handbags, but exclude eBay? Thanks!




Hello, I bought my Tod's bag there. As far as I know, they are an online store comparable to net-a-porter.com, based in Munich, Germany. The German InStyle often mentions the website in cases of "where can I get..." Hope this helps! (Of course there is the Tod's online shop - all these shops regularly have bags on sale!)


----------



## heartstar38

minoxa33 said:


> Hello, I bought my Tod's bag there. As far as I know, they are an online store comparable to net-a-porter.com, based in Munich, Germany. The German InStyle often mentions the website in cases of "where can I get..." Hope this helps! (Of course there is the Tod's online shop - all these shops regularly have bags on sale!)


 
Thank you! I will check out the sites you have suggested too.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hello LT Bag Lady can you please help me auth this bag 

*Item Name: *Tods Leather Fleur Shoulder bag* 
Listing number:**111261252801 
Seller name or ID: **mm_auctioneer 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111261252801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:*

thank you so much for your time


----------



## ugdc168

Is it possible that the inner lining of a tods d bag is In leather and not cloth? Any knowledge if this kind is authentic?


----------



## jo712

I just bought a D Bag on ebay! Can you gals ease my mind on its authenticity?*

Item Name: *TOD'S D.D.Bag Medium Leather Bag 
* Listing number:**281254003206
 Seller name or ID: **cxw1989 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281254003206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
*


----------



## jo712

^sorry, this is the right link. 

http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=281254003206&txnId=1158034965018


----------



## jo712

Ugh. I think ebay hates me. One last try for the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281254003206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!

Name: NWT Tod's Beige/Sand D-Styling Small Fur Tote Tods D bag
Seller ID: smilemraz77
Item Number: 271386072243
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tods-Be...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2fded4b3

THanks!


----------



## Muppet18

Hi - Would someone please be so nice to authenticate this bag for me?


Name: *Tod's * "D.D. Bag" Handtasche
Seller: schrankraeumer!
Ihrem No: 221360660707
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tods-D-D-Bag...ucQiL9fOT%2FkEYqC%2Bg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## anwesha

Hey all, 

Would someone be so kind to authenticate this for me
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360834752463


----------



## LT bag lady

heartstar38 said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady, are the Tods bags sold in www.mytheresa.com authentic? Are you able to recommend other online stores that sell authentic Tods handbags, but exclude eBay? Thanks!


Yes they sell authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

jo712 said:


> Ugh. I think ebay hates me. One last try for the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281254003206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Sorry for the delayed reply.  I will always need to see pictures of the inside, cannot opine without.


----------



## LT bag lady

ujili said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> Name: NWT Tod's Beige/Sand D-Styling Small Fur Tote Tods D bag
> Seller ID: smilemraz77
> Item Number: 271386072243
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tods-Be...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2fded4b3
> 
> THanks!


Sorry, only 4 images, 3 are stock pictures only one was taken by the seller.  Need detail close up pictures.


----------



## LT bag lady

Muppet18 said:


> Hi - Would someone please be so nice to authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> 
> Name: *Tod's * "D.D. Bag" Handtasche
> Seller: schrankraeumer!
> Ihrem No: 221360660707
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tods-D-D-Bag...ucQiL9fOT%2FkEYqC%2Bg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!


Need to see pictures of the inside zipper.


----------



## Muppet18

LT bag lady said:


> Need to see pictures of the inside zipper.



Thank you-hope these pics help.


----------



## miruska

Item: number 300870170
seller: jeu123
link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/300870170?ref=hm_qr
item: tods bag
is this authentic? Listing has been ended, i have a doubt that this was not genuine tods..


----------



## ujili

LT bag lady said:


> Sorry, only 4 images, 3 are stock pictures only one was taken by the seller.  Need detail close up pictures.



Thanks for your help! I asked the seller for more pictures but never got a response so its all good!


----------



## nillacobain

Item: tod's bag
item #: 271402137211
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/TODS-BORSA-D...1402137211?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3f30d3f67b

Comments: is this bag quite old (labelled j.p. tod's)? also, do you know if it was meant to be that "slouchy" or it's damaged?
Thank you!


----------



## Eagle88

Could you ladies help me decide if my tods bag is authentic?  I got it at a thrift store and just can't tell if it's real.  Any thoughts are appreciated .  Thanks!


----------



## Eagle88

I got this purse at a thrift store.  Could anybody authenticate this for me?  Thanks!!


----------



## Eagle88

Could someone tell me if they think this tods bag is real.  I got it at a thrift store and I really hope it's real.  Thanks!


----------



## Eagle88

here is another picture


----------



## Eagle88

here is another picture


----------



## Bitten

Hello ladies,

I've been looking for a camel Miky classic for so long and was wondering if anyone has any experience with the Tods Miky for sale on Pasarelo.com?

https://www.pasarelo.com/designers/tod-s-miky-large-handbag-camel.html


----------



## MademoiselleW

Hi! May I know if it is authentic or not?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360871219232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you


----------



## MademoiselleW

Hi! May I know if this is authentic or not?
Item Name: TOD'S , STUNNING BACKPACK OR SHOULDER DESIGNER ORANGE COLOUR LARGE BAG
Listing number: 360871219232
Seller name or ID: misinshew
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360871219...84.m1438.l2649
Thank you!


----------



## carlarp06

H


----------



## carlarp06

Hello! Would anyone be so kind to let me know if this bag is authentic? It was a gift from my boss. Can someone also tell me what's the name of the bag and when did it come out? I tried to search for it but I can't find it. Thank u in advance for all your help!


----------



## carlarp06

A better pic of the inside of the bag


----------



## V0N1B2

carlarp06 said:


> A better pic of the inside of the bag


Well, since no one has commented yet...

I am not an authenticator but I will say I have about seven Tods bags and there are several things that raise a red flag.  The zipper, zipper pull(s), lining, and lack of made in stamp, are but a few inconsistencies compared to authentic Tod's bags.
Please wait for someone else as it's possible this is a very vintage bag or something else that I am not aware of.


----------



## carlarp06

@V0N1B2 thank you very much for your help!  I will wait but your response is pretty helpful, thank u for taking the time to look and answer. I hope it is vintage but to b honest I don't know. I wanted to sell it on eBay thinking it was authentic but we will see.


----------



## LT bag lady

carlarp06 said:


> A better pic of the inside of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543907


Not Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

Muppet18 said:


> Thank you-hope these pics help.


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

MademoiselleW said:


> Hi! May I know if it is authentic or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360871219232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you


Not authentic.


----------



## Muppet18

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Ellochka_L

Hi, everyone! I got this Tod's bag on ebay, and though I think everything is kosher, would like to get some second opinions. The bag is from the Kate line.
I have a still working auction link, but there were only four pictures, so I decided to post my own more detailed pics.
Thanks!


----------



## ShinyCquin

Not from an auction. All I have are the pictures of the bag I have.
I believe the name for it is " Tod's D Styling 2 Manici New Media Bag/Purse" 
I could be totally wrong on name. 

Here is link to album on photobucket: 
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/crystalsecretcloset/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>

Do I need to add individual pics or the album ok?






[/URL]


----------



## ShinyCquin

paranoidpoodle said:


> Not from an auction. All I have are the pictures of the bag I have.
> I believe the name for it is " Tod's D Styling 2 Manici New Media Bag/Purse"
> I could be totally wrong on name.
> 
> Here is link to album on photobucket:
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/crystalsecretcloset/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>
> 
> Do I need to add individual pics or the album ok?
> 
> 
> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## ShinyCquin

paranoidpoodle said:


> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not from an auction. All I have are the pictures of the bag I have.
> I believe the name for it is " Tod's D Styling 2 Manici New Media Bag/Purse"
> I could be totally wrong on name.
> 
> Here is link to album on photobucket:
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/crystalsecretcloset/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>
> 
> Do I need to add individual pics or the album ok?
> 
> 
> Can y'all help me by authenticating this bag? Sorry...forgot to ask
> 
> More pics - last ones...promise
Click to expand...


----------



## mpetitt74

Authenticate this please:
Item Name: Tods Ava Media
Listing number: 310893064508 ebay
Seller name or ID: buckheadbags1 (339 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310893064508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:

I love this bag, but I don't know for sure if it is real, the price is pretty low. Please tell me!


----------



## mpetitt74

mpetitt74 said:


> Authenticate this please:
> Item Name: Tods Ava Media
> Listing number: 310893064508 ebay
> Seller name or ID: buckheadbags1 (339
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310893064508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> I love this bag, but I don't know for sure if it is real, the price is pretty low. Please tell me!



I did't get an answer to this, I went ahead and bought the bag. I think it is a tod's made for outlet bag. I did not know those existed so I am a little disappointed. The quality of the bag itself is very good, the leather is nice and smooth and I do like it, but I have to admit I am a little disappointed. I would love for one of you to weigh in on this!


----------



## LT bag lady

Ellochka_L said:


> Hi, everyone! I got this Tod's bag on ebay, and though I think everything is kosher, would like to get some second opinions. The bag is from the Kate line.
> I have a still working auction link, but there were only four pictures, so I decided to post my own more detailed pics.
> Thanks!


Authentic!


----------



## minoxa33

mpetitt74 said:


> I did't get an answer to this, I went ahead and bought the bag. I think it is a tod's made for outlet bag. I did not know those existed so I am a little disappointed. The quality of the bag itself is very good, the leather is nice and smooth and I do like it, but I have to admit I am a little disappointed. I would love for one of you to weigh in on this!


I am curious: What makes you think it is a Tod's made for outlet bag?


----------



## Ellochka_L

mpetitt74 said:


> I did't get an answer to this, I went ahead and bought the bag. I think it is a tod's made for outlet bag. I did not know those existed so I am a little disappointed. The quality of the bag itself is very good, the leather is nice and smooth and I do like it, but I have to admit I am a little disappointed. I would love for one of you to weigh in on this!


There were not many detailed pictures around the zipper pocket. Take them when you get the bag, and you will have a better shot at getting it authenticated. I personally did not see anything suspicious in the pictures, but they just were not detailed enough.


----------



## ShinyCquin

paranoidpoodle said:


> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not from an auction. All I have are the pictures of the bag I have.
> I believe the name for it is " Tod's D Styling 2 Manici Media Bag/Purse"
> I could be totally wrong on name.
> 
> 
> 
> Will y'all be able to authenticate? I hope I didn't get ripped off. I bought this at an upscale consignment shop locally in Dallas. Thanks! Not sure if I was ignored for not following procedure - but this was not an auction. I just want to make sure it's authentic - I posted many pictures.... Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LT bag lady

paranoidpoodle said:


> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not from an auction. All I have are the pictures of the bag I have.
> I believe the name for it is " Tod's D Styling 2 Manici Media Bag/Purse"
> I could be totally wrong on name.
> 
> 
> 
> Will y'all be able to authenticate? I hope I didn't get ripped off. I bought this at an upscale consignment shop locally in Dallas. Thanks! Not sure if I was ignored for not following procedure - but this was not an auction. I just want to make sure it's authentic - I posted many pictures.... Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an eBay seller, you may want to use a paid service.  Fakespotters, Authenticate4u.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Parisiangirl

I also found a beautiful (leather) one at a resale store recently.  I'm almost convinced it's authentic, but not 100% sure.  Frustrating, huh?  I'd like to resell mine if it's authentic.  If it isn't, I guess I lost $52.  It's too big for me.  

Have you checked other resale sites to see if that model exists on there?  vestiairecollective is a good one because the items actually have to be authenticated before they get sent to the buyer.


----------



## dryad

Can anyone authenticate this please:

Item Name: Tod's D-Styling Dual Zip Shopping Satchel
Listing number: 121280781017  eBay
Seller name or ID: electronicbag (551)

Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121280781017&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: I am the seller of this item. A buyer requested to purchase it through Paypal. I sold it to her and now she said it's a fake. I am fine with sending her the refund if it's just buyer's remorse, but I don't think it's a fake. It was purchased from yoox.com with all the tags attached.


----------



## ShinyCquin

LT bag lady said:


> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paranoidpoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an eBay seller, you may want to use a paid service.  Fakespotters, Authenticate4u.
> 
> 
> 
> I resell clothing not handbags. When I resell a handbag - it's because I need the money really bad like in case of emergency.
> 
> Bag, Borrow or Steal has authenticated it and sent me an offer on it but I decided to take a chance on eBay, if it doesn't sell....I will just keep it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ShinyCquin

Parisiangirl said:


> I also found a beautiful (leather) one at a resale store recently.  I'm almost convinced it's authentic, but not 100% sure.  Frustrating, huh?  I'd like to resell mine if it's authentic.  If it isn't, I guess I lost $52.  It's too big for me.
> 
> Have you checked other resale sites to see if that model exists on there?  vestiairecollective is a good one because the items actually have to be authenticated before they get sent to the buyer.


I haven't....but I doubt I will be getting any more Tod's bags. A few years ago, I could afford them...but I no longer work at a CPA firm where I made decent money. Now I work part time at my church and sell clothing on eBay to make ends meet. If I run across a nice handbag, most likely I keep it because bags are harder to recoup what you spent on it. 

Good luck with your bag! Hopefully you can get it authenticated!


----------



## Parisiangirl

paranoidpoodle said:


> I haven't....but I doubt I will be getting any more Tod's bags. A few years ago, I could afford them...but I no longer work at a CPA firm where I made decent money. Now I work part time at my church and sell clothing on eBay to make ends meet. If I run across a nice handbag, most likely I keep it because bags are harder to recoup what you spent on it.
> 
> Good luck with your bag! Hopefully you can get it authenticated!


Thanks.  I hope it is authentic because I have no closet space and bought it for the sole purpose of reselling it on eBay.  If it's not, I'll have to give it to my niece or something.  

Good luck with yours too.  I hope it's authentic.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Please help me to authenticate this tods bag
Ive purchase it already and I think is a fake, it feels very plastic and its got no made in Italy stamp ; (
Pls help I was going to get it for my mum


----------



## Designer Girl 0

Hi there, I purchased this preloved item today but can't seem to find any information on it on the internet. Can you please provide some information? I was told the fabric is pony hair and it was named after Princess Diana but that's all. Any information including approximate value would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Designer Girl 0

Designer Girl 0 said:


> Hi there, I purchased this preloved item today but can't seem to find any information on it on the internet. Can you please provide some information? I was told the fabric is pony hair and it was named after Princess Diana but that's all. Any information including approximate value would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks so much!


.


----------



## Designer Girl 0

Designer Girl 0 said:


> .



Sorry I'm having problems uploading the pictures


----------



## Designer Girl 0




----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this Tod's Took Media shoulder bag?  I bought it at a resale store in Manhattan where the\ir stuff is usually authentic, but I don't know how to authenticate Tod's brand products--I just thought the stitching and hardware looked good so I thought it might be authenticate.

It does say "Lampo" in script underneath the zipper.  Should there be a $ sign on the zipper?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Parisiangirl

I'm adding more pictures of the bag I purchased because I noticed I didn't have enough for authentication.  This is a continuation of the previous post.  I appreciate any help I can get.  My camera doesn't take good close ups therefore the "Lampo" will unfortunately look blurry.


----------



## Melora

I see no red flags at all but I'm not an authenticator. 





Parisiangirl said:


> Should there be a $ sign on the zipper?


What a funny thing! It never occurred to me that this could be. Although I like to look closely at my bags I never saw the $ on the zipper. Almost all zippers on my Tod's bags have these $. Only some zippers of the inside pockets have non of these $.

Thank you for this new detailed knowledge.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Melora said:


> I see no red flags at all but I'm not an authenticator.
> 
> 
> 
> What a funny thing! It never occurred to me that this could be. Although I like to look closely at my bags I never saw the $ on the zipper. Almost all zippers on my Tod's bags have these $. Only some zippers of the inside pockets have non of these $.
> 
> Thank you for this new detailed knowledge.


Thanks for the information.  That helps out a lot.


----------



## bobo2002

Would you please help me to authenticate this? Thank You.

Item Name: Tod's Beige Leather D-Bag Bauletto Bag Made in Italy
Listing number:221430425721
Seller name or ID: timeless-collections! 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221430425721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sweetD

Hi! Hope you could help me authenticate this Tod's Peggy bag:
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131184179476&alt=web
Seller: ajie111587
Item no: 131184179476
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Tods Black Leather Suede Satchel Tote Hand Bag
Listing ID: 291146537123
Seller name: goodwill_industries_of_san_francisco
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Black-Leather-Suede-Satchel-Tote-Hand-Bag-/291146537123

Thank you very much for your help in advance!


----------



## amychen99

Can any expert please authenticate this To'd Bag?

Item name:Tods Grey Handbag
Item number:201078004685
Seller ID: petal61
Ebay Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-Grey...%2BHWrUo0wM8KT6Uj8zR0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mytods

I have the same bag with different material and color. Mine is dark green. This bag seems authentic. 


--------------------------------------------------
Item name:Tods Grey Handbag
Item number:201078004685
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## jo712

Hi Ladies, Can you help me authenticate this Tod's DD Bag I bought from Ebay. I couldn't get photos of the inside when I last posted here a few months back because it was still with my aunt in the US and I just finally received it tonight. Your expertise is appreciated.


----------



## jo712

The long strap that comes with the D.D Bag


----------



## LT bag lady

dryad said:


> Can anyone authenticate this please:
> 
> Item Name: Tod's D-Styling Dual Zip Shopping Satchel
> Listing number: 121280781017  eBay
> Seller name or ID: electronicbag (551)
> 
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121280781017&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: I am the seller of this item. A buyer requested to purchase it through Paypal. I sold it to her and now she said it's a fake. I am fine with sending her the refund if it's just buyer's remorse, but I don't think it's a fake. It was purchased from yoox.com with all the tags attached.


Authentic!


----------



## LT bag lady

bellaNlawrence said:


> Please help me to authenticate this tods bag
> Ive purchase it already and I think is a fake, it feels very plastic and its got no made in Italy stamp ; (
> Pls help I was going to get it for my mum


Not authentic, Fake.


----------



## LT bag lady

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Tod's Took Media shoulder bag?  I bought it at a resale store in Manhattan where the\ir stuff is usually authentic, but I don't know how to authenticate Tod's brand products--I just thought the stitching and hardware looked good so I thought it might be authenticate.
> 
> It does say "Lampo" in script underneath the zipper.  Should there be a $ sign on the zipper?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

jo712 said:


> Hi Ladies, Can you help me authenticate this Tod's DD Bag I bought from Ebay. I couldn't get photos of the inside when I last posted here a few months back because it was still with my aunt in the US and I just finally received it tonight. Your expertise is appreciated.


Authentic!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

LT bag lady said:


> Not authentic, Fake.



thank you  Ive already went through paypal to get my money back


----------



## Parisiangirl

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## aggiejos

Could someone help me by looking at the pictures of this Tod's purse? I think it is real but I want to get another opinion. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/131197886355?nav=SEARCH

Thanks,
Aggiejos


----------



## aggiejos

I am also curious about this one. I would love a grey bag but it seems light. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/390845652579?nav=SEARCH. 

Thanks,
Aggiejos


----------



## slandino5973

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag listed on ebay?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/141299771145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




*Item Name: *Tod's Mocassino Med/Lrg Black Tote - Never Used - Excellent Condition w/dustbag 
* Listing number: *141299771145
* Seller name or ID:  *acljvb 
* Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/141299771145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
* Comments:  Really want to buy this bag, but am concerned, want to ensure it's real, thanks.
*


----------



## KitKat1343

Hi, I found what I hope is an authentic bag for a steal at a small consignment shop.  I have never purchased a Tods bag before only the tods Gommino shoes.  I think this is a Happy Shopping Piccola.  
This has the front lock with the attached covered key- which does work in the lock, 4 little feet on the bottom, the small metal pieces on the side have a T on them. The underneath of the zipper is hard to read font but looks like an L and p are two letters in the word. The middle section has a metal clasp with a Tods engraved on it.  There is also the leather engraving on the zipper section.
I have attached some pictures for your review. I look forward to hearing what you think and or any/info you can provide.
Thank you in advance!
-Kat


----------



## slandino5973

slandino5973 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag listed on ebay?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141299771145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *Tod's Mocassino Med/Lrg Black Tote - Never Used - Excellent Condition w/dustbag
> * Listing number: *141299771145
> * Seller name or ID:  *acljvb
> * Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/141299771145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> * Comments:  Really want to buy this bag, but am concerned, want to ensure it's real, thanks.
> *


Did I not post the request correctly?


----------



## tetsubean

Hi, my husband brought home this bag found at an estate sale. I think it's real but I am appealing to those who are in the know since I am not familiar with the TODS bags. Thank you.

Part #1


----------



## tetsubean

Part #2 I was having trouble uploading more than one image per post  it does say MADE IN ITALY and GENUINE LEATHER 8115 the zipper says LAMPO.


----------



## bjsim

Can someone help authenticate this bag?  Thanks!

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8c00de01


----------



## jessie6668

Good morning all!
I received this Tods bag last night, and would like to listen to some experts' opinion about its authentication. I purchased it from www.beyondtherack.com. 
Here are some pictures just taken by myself. Please help me identify even though I knew this website is legit.  If you need more pics, please let me know. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate handbag? TIA
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140618_173124_zpsz6pobcm6.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


http://


http://


----------



## LT bag lady

jessie6668 said:


> Good morning all!
> I received this Tods bag last night, and would like to listen to some experts' opinion about its authentication. I purchased it from www.beyondtherack.com.
> Here are some pictures just taken by myself. Please help me identify even though I knew this website is legit.  If you need more pics, please let me know. Thank you so much in advance.




Authentic!  Enjoy! Beautiful practical and a great color.


----------



## LT bag lady

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate handbag? TIA
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20140618_173124_zpsz6pobcm6.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://




Authentic


----------



## Raven3766

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


 Thank you so much....


----------



## jessie6668

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  Enjoy! Beautiful practical and a great color.



Thank you so much, LT bag lady. You are the best. 
Now it's time to take it with me.


----------



## mw@

Item Name: Tod's Brown Leather Charlotte Due Manici Tote Bag
Listing number: 231272866557
Seller name or ID: karmifyme
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Brown-...prg=20131017132637&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=331245658830
Comments: Hi! I was hoping you could take a look at this bag and let me know if it is authentic or not. 

TIA!
M


----------



## zen1965

Item Name: Tod´s Tasche Handtasche * Original * Lila/Himbeer * Sommer * wie NEU 
Listing number: 331253762012 
Seller name or ID: glueckskindermarietim
Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331253762012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Hi! I would be very grateful if you could have a look at this bag and let me know whether you think it is authentic or not. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## zen1965

zen1965 said:


> Item Name: Tod´s Tasche Handtasche * Original * Lila/Himbeer * Sommer * wie NEU
> Listing number: 331253762012
> Seller name or ID: glueckskindermarietim
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331253762012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Hi! I would be very grateful if you could have a look at this bag and let me know whether you think it is authentic or not. Many thanks in advance!



No intention to hassle anybody but maybe this got overlooked (and I still like the bag...)
Thank you for any advice provided!


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Tod's Women's Light Brown Leather Shoulder Tote Bag
Item ID: 171388755417
Seller name: sueandlucy8bkk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171388755417?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## pursebagpurse

Hi! 

Could anyone please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Tod`s Suede and Leather handbag
Item ID: 191246098329
Seller name: cbur1675
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191246098329?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## LT bag lady

zen1965 said:


> Item Name: Tod´s Tasche Handtasche * Original * Lila/Himbeer * Sommer * wie NEU
> Listing number: 331253762012
> Seller name or ID: glueckskindermarietim
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331253762012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Hi! I would be very grateful if you could have a look at this bag and let me know whether you think it is authentic or not. Many thanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## miss.diorable

Item Name: Tod's Suede Penny Loafers
Listing number: 121317206541 
Seller name or ID: oxbloodfinery
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121317206541?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I already bought these shoes. After, I started looking closer at the pictures and noticed it says "J.P. Tods". After doing some research, I heard that shoes from before the 1990's or so did have that logo... But I'm still skeptical. I contacted the seller and they said they got the shoes from an estate sale but are no expert on Tod's loafers. Please help me! Thank you!!


----------



## modeling4LV




----------



## modeling4LV

Found @ Goodwill for $7


----------



## LT bag lady

modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2703151
> View attachment 2703152
> View attachment 2703153
> View attachment 2703154
> View attachment 2703155
> View attachment 2703156
> View attachment 2703159
> View attachment 2703161


Authentic, great find for $7!


----------



## modeling4LV

Thank you so much!


----------



## miss.diorable

miss.diorable said:


> Item Name: Tod's Suede Penny Loafers
> Listing number: 121317206541
> Seller name or ID: oxbloodfinery
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121317206541?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I already bought these shoes. After, I started looking closer at the pictures and noticed it says "J.P. Tods". After doing some research, I heard that shoes from before the 1990's or so did have that logo... But I'm still skeptical. I contacted the seller and they said they got the shoes from an estate sale but are no expert on Tod's loafers. Please help me! Thank you!!



I hate to be a bother but I'd really like to see if these are real so I can properly rate them on eBay. Thanks!


----------



## ZoeLeon

Please authenticate this Tod's bag---I found it in a charity shop! The zips are all YKK and two of the zips are marked with '5' and the other is marked 5CN. Thank you


----------



## ZoeLeon

Oh dear ive just realised by looking at my own pics the inside zip is nylon! That means fake doesnt it??


----------



## V0N1B2

. nvm


----------



## V0N1B2

ZoeLeon said:


> Oh dear ive just realised by looking at my own pics the inside zip is nylon! That means fake doesnt it??


I commented last night but deleted it as I wasn't able to check against my bags.  I had originally asked if there was a marking on the underside of the zipper but then realized after re-reading your post that you mentioned they were marked YKK.
I do not have a Miky bag so I also didn't want to make a definite comment, but I do have seven Tods bags and none of them have a YKK zipper. So that's a red flag for me.  
The interior markings (or in your case, lack thereof) around the inside zippered pocket is also a red flag for me, but like I mentioned above, I don't know if that is consistent with the Miky. I doubt it, as all of the Tods I've owned are consistent in that area.
I would wait for LTBagLady though...


----------



## LT bag lady

ZoeLeon said:


> Please authenticate this Tod's bag---I found it in a charity shop! The zips are all YKK and two of the zips are marked with '5' and the other is marked 5CN. Thank you


Fake!


----------



## LT bag lady

ZoeLeon said:


> Oh dear ive just realised by looking at my own pics the inside zip is nylon! That means fake doesnt it??


Yes, it is fake, the nylon zipper is all I need to see.


----------



## aubreyy

Item Name: Tod's Leather Driving Moccasin Shoes size 8
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Tods-Leather-Driving-Moccasin-Shoes-size-8-53d5a5b6a652b1055900b431
Comments: I'm really interested in this pair of Tod's leather driving moccasins. They are leather and the seller is selling it for 79 dollars. I was wondering if these real? Thank you so much!!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hello 
can you please auth this for me, thank you in advance

Item Name:TODS "Sellas" Cerulean Blue Leather GHW Small Bowler Cross-Body Handbag
Listing number:161405190896
Seller name or ID: savoirluxe 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161405190896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hello LT bag lady, 

would you be able to have a look at this one for me?
Item Name:Tod s D-Styling Leather Tote, Handbag, Satchel, Shopper LARGE!
Listing number:321495625987
Seller name or ID:45chats
Working Linkhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Tod-s-D-Styling-Leather-Tote-Handbag-Satchel-Shopper-LARGE-/321495625987?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adaa1f103

thank you so much


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey guys! Please help me authenticate this one. TIA!

Item Name: Sale-Authentic-Tods-Pashmy-Luna-Bag-EUC
Listing number: 181524524583
Seller name or ID: faithcheska2008
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181524524583?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LT bag lady

bellaNlawrence said:


> hello LT bag lady,
> 
> would you be able to have a look at this one for me?
> Item Name:Tod s D-Styling Leather Tote, Handbag, Satchel, Shopper LARGE!
> Listing number:321495625987
> Seller name or ID:45chats
> Working Linkhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Tod-s-D-Styling-Leather-Tote-Handbag-Satchel-Shopper-LARGE-/321495625987?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adaa1f103
> 
> thank you so much


Authentic, sorry for the delay, I don't come on very often.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, sorry for the delay, I don't come on very often.



Thank you LT bag lady 
I got it already,  It on the way to me 
Thank you so much for your time


----------



## missharleyquinn

Hi! Ive been eyeing on this preloved girelli. Please authenticate. Thanks http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ods+bag&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-11,11


----------



## dc1998

Hi, My friend bought this on ebay.  THe bidding has already ended, but I'm just a little skeptical on this one.  The hardware is gold & totally different from other Pashmy messenger bags w/c are mostly silver.  I will appreciate it so much if you could help authenticate this one please. Thank you.   (Pls. scroll down to see pix when page loads, thanks.)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201163522217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## V0N1B2

dc1998 said:


> Hi, My friend bought this on ebay.  THe bidding has already ended, but I'm just a little skeptical on this one.  The hardware is gold & totally different from other Pashmy messenger bags w/c are mostly silver.  I will appreciate it so much if you could help authenticate this one please. Thank you.   (Pls. scroll down to see pix when page loads, thanks.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201163522217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


All six of my Tods Pashmy bags have gold hardware...


----------



## Melora

dc1998 said:


> ..... but I'm just a little skeptical on this one.  The hardware is gold & totally different from other Pashmy messenger bags w/c are mostly silver. ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201163522217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Don't panic. All looks very good to me. I think this is the Roxy Messenger which was worn at ~ 2007/2008 by Cameron Diaz. The Roxy has a different zipper style than the other Pashmys (Luna and Tracolla).

By the way: my three Tod's Pashmys have all golden hardware too.


----------



## dc1998

Melora said:


> Don't panic. All looks very good to me. I think this is the Roxy Messenger which was worn at ~ 2007/2008 by Cameron Diaz. The Roxy has a different zipper style than the other Pashmys (Luna and Tracolla).
> 
> By the way: my three Tod's Pashmys have all golden hardware too.




Thanks for your help!


----------



## Melora

dc1998 said:


> Thanks for your help!


It was my pleasure. 

You can have a look  here at this post  from member *kicksarefortwids*.


----------



## Marcaine

hi, can you please authenticate this item for me ? thanks http://r.ebay.com/GfWtdv


----------



## Marcaine

hi, can you please help me with this item? is this authentic? http://r.ebay.com/GfWtdv thank you


----------



## LatinaChica

Hi, I've been reading the forum for years but only just now registered. Is this where I would post if I have a question about a pair of Tod's shoes? I'm trying to figure out if Tod's uses exclusively European sizing or do they also use US sizing? I bought a pair of shoes marked an 8.5 and I wear an 8 and sometimes an 8.5 but these shoes are definitely too small for me. I do tend to have wide feet though. I also can't find the style of shoe.


----------



## V0N1B2

Yes, Tods uses both US and European sizing. I'm not sure if it depends on style....
I have shoes that are either marked in European size 38.5 as well as shoes marked US size 8.
That is odd that the shoes you bought were too small for you.  In my personal experience with their shoes (I have eight pairs) they are true to size.


----------



## shinten95

thanks!


----------



## cc_1028

please help to authenticate this Tod's double zip handbag. Thanks a lot.


----------



## cc_1028

more pictures.


----------



## sotoesq

Hi, can someone help me authenticate two bags, links below?  Also, if anyone can suggest or confirm the real names of these styles and appx year of production, that would be great!  Thanks much in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261603210374?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351118018431?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## honeyvermouth

Can someone please help me identify this Tod's D-cube bag? Thank you!

Item Name: Tod's D-cube Medium shopping bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: N/A (bought it from friend)
Working Link: N/A
Comments: bought it from a friend

http://postimg.org/gallery/8msy8pfw/c750625f/


----------



## LT bag lady

sotoesq said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate two bags, links below?  Also, if anyone can suggest or confirm the real names of these styles and appx year of production, that would be great!  Thanks much in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261603210374?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351118018431?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Both are authentic


----------



## cc_1028

Hi LT bag lady,, 

could you please kindly help to authenticate my post at #2065? I really appreciate your help because I have to leave the seller a feedback on ebay.  Thank you so much.
The original ebay listing link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-To...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## LT bag lady

cc_1028 said:


> Hi LT bag lady,,
> 
> could you please kindly help to authenticate my post at #2065? I really appreciate your help because I have to leave the seller a feedback on ebay.  Thank you so much.
> The original ebay listing link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-To...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Authentic!  Great price, enjoy!


----------



## shoppinglova

Please authenticate Hogan Shoes for men.


postimg.org/image/ml8mcapz1/

postimg.org/image/hjh2g37d7/

postimg.org/image/yzb8hs6bv/

postimg.org/image/65uj4vwuj/

postimg.org/image/x8s7gaosr/

postimg.org/image/yl9wi6m8b/


----------



## warriorwoman

Can someone authenticate this?


Item Name: Todd's Pashmy Luna Hobo

Listing number:251685733629

Seller name or ID:Button6666

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOD-039-S-P...9L6Bb7GIyLjXU4kNkdAl8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I am sorry if I did not put this in the right format - I tried.


----------



## CentralSquare

[FONT=&quot]I'm hoping someone can authenticate this bag for me.  Its not an ebay auction but I tried to adhere to the format:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Item Name:  Tods burgundy leather large top handle tote[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Seller name:  Bluefly.com[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Link:  http://www.bluefly.com/tods-burgund...e-tote/p/344796401/detail.fly?pcatid=cat60024[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thank you!
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## pkim1694

Could someone please kindly authenticate? Thank you!!

Item Name: ~~~ MAHHHH-JOR SWOON ~~~ GORG TOD'S $1,595 "D-CUBE" TAUPE LEATHER BOWLER BAG ~~
Listing number: 390964218718
Seller name or ID: simonesato
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390964218718?redirect=mobile
Comments:


----------



## pkim1694

UPDATED LINK BELOW - apologies!

Could someone please kindly authenticate? Thank you!!

Item Name: ~~~ MAHHHH-JOR SWOON ~~~ GORG TOD'S $1,595 "D-CUBE" TAUPE LEATHER BOWLER BAG ~~
Listing number: 390964218718
Seller name or ID: simonesato
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390964218718
Comments:


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks!

Name: Brand new Tod&#8217;s Large Perforated Leather Bucket Bag: Spring Fling Spring 2014
Seller ID: burman1234
Item Number: 121480487997
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12148048799...kparms=gh1g=I121480487997.N5.S2.M14091.R1.TR7

Thanks!


----------



## aggiejos

Could someone please authenticate this Tod's bag? It does not have the typical marking on the zipper but it is not a ykk either. I'm hoping it is real. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

warriorwoman said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Todd's Pashmy Luna Hobo
> 
> Listing number:251685733629
> 
> Seller name or ID:Button6666
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOD-039-S-P...9L6Bb7GIyLjXU4kNkdAl8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I am sorry if I did not put this in the right format - I tried.


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

ujili said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks!
> 
> Name: Brand new Tod&#8217;s Large Perforated Leather Bucket Bag: Spring Fling Spring 2014
> Seller ID: burman1234
> Item Number: 121480487997
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12148048799...kparms=gh1g=I121480487997.N5.S2.M14091.R1.TR7
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## ujili

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Thanks LT bag lady!


----------



## aggiejos

aggiejos said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Tod's bag? It does not have the typical marking on the zipper but it is not a ykk either. I'm hoping it is real. Thanks in advance!


This is not for auction, I bought it and that is why there is no listing information.


----------



## aggiejos

If someone could authenticate this purse I would really appreciate it. My husband already bought it off ebay so I was unsure of the format to put it in. Plus better pictures were needed. 




aggiejos said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Tod's bag? It does not have the typical marking on the zipper but it is not a ykk either. I'm hoping it is real. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hi LT bag lady,

can you please have a look at this one for me 

Item Name: Authentic TOD'S Black Leather Medium Sella Shopping Handbag
Listing number:261643751367
Seller name or ID: elegantlysorted 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261643751367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:

thank you so much for your time


----------



## tetsubean

Hi LT bag lady,

I bought this bag at a resale shop. Parts of it seem authentic and other parts do not. I need your help, please. Thought maybe it's a sample? I don't even know if TOD'S sells samples ... Any help is much appreciated


----------



## warriorwoman

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

tetsubean said:


> Hi LT bag lady,
> 
> I bought this bag at a resale shop. Parts of it seem authentic and other parts do not. I need your help, please. Thought maybe it's a sample? I don't even know if TOD'S sells samples ... Any help is much appreciated


Fake.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

bellaNlawrence said:


> hi LT bag lady,
> 
> can you please have a look at this one for me
> 
> Item Name: Authentic TOD'S Black Leather Medium Sella Shopping Handbag
> Listing number:261643751367
> Seller name or ID: elegantlysorted
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261643751367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> thank you so much for your time



Hello LT bag lady 
Can you have a look at this one for me? To see if it's Authentic? 
Thank you so much for your time


----------



## mpetitt74

minoxa33 said:


> I am curious: What makes you think it is a Tod's made for outlet bag?



I just saw your question. I think it is an outlet bag because I have seen several posts on this site indicating that there are made for outlet Tod's bags. Could totally be a scam.


----------



## lljh122003

Hi, I'm a newbie to this forum, but do need help authenticating this tod's bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Item name: Tod's sella small bowler bag  
Link: N/A 
Photos:


----------



## tabatsoy

hi! would appreciate any input.... i just want to ask if you have encountered an authentic tod's handbag with suede inner lining?  thanks!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could you please help me authenticate this Miky bag? Thank you! =)

Item Name: NWOT Tod's Taupe Miky Handbag
Listing number: 161484683421
Seller name or ID: rachelleboutique
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Tods-T...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25993cb89d
Comments: I won this item and would like to authenticate prior to payment. Many thanks!


----------



## daisydai

Could you help me to check out this one? Thanks
Small D bag tote
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...leather-small-d-bag-media-small-tote-bag.html


----------



## Marcaine

hi, can someone please authenticate this item for me

item name. tods sellas medium shopping bag
item number 261490136543
seller raw-virapple
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/261490136543?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Marcaine

hi, here is another item that i need your help 

item name  tods dd medium bowler
item number 261490162571
seller raw-virapple
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/261490162571?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MrsAcko

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum.  I just today successfully bid on my first ever designer handbag.  Other than 'no name' bags, I have only ever owned a MBMJ, which I have had for 7 years and used pretty much every day for work and for play. Definitely time for an upgrade!

I'd be grateful for any help.  Payment is not yet due (I know, I am leaving it rather late to request authentication).  

Hopefully I am the soon to be owner of an authentic Tod's, in which case, I'm very happy to post in other threads, should it help others.

What has me most wondering its authenticity is that the inner pocket looks embossed/engraved with "Made in Italy/Genuine Leather" rather than printed on (if you know what I mean!).  There is the same bag (same product code even, except for a couple of digits) on page 135 of this thread, considered authentic, but it has printing, rather than embossing. This has me a little worried!

Thanks so much and apologies for the long post!

Item Name: Authentic Guarantee Tod's D-Styling Bauletto Piccolo Leather Tote
Listing number: 131384487410
Seller name or ID: sydhkt

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131384487410?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Edit: This link is more direct - apologies!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...Vl8WiJ3yJ7F8o9sYo3aQY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Mayann

Hi, can someone authenticate this tod's for me? TIA


----------



## LT bag lady

MrsAcko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.  I just today successfully bid on my first ever designer handbag.  Other than 'no name' bags, I have only ever owned a MBMJ, which I have had for 7 years and used pretty much every day for work and for play. Definitely time for an upgrade!
> 
> I'd be grateful for any help.  Payment is not yet due (I know, I am leaving it rather late to request authentication).
> 
> Hopefully I am the soon to be owner of an authentic Tod's, in which case, I'm very happy to post in other threads, should it help others.
> 
> What has me most wondering its authenticity is that the inner pocket looks embossed/engraved with "Made in Italy/Genuine Leather" rather than printed on (if you know what I mean!).  There is the same bag (same product code even, except for a couple of digits) on page 135 of this thread, considered authentic, but it has printing, rather than embossing. This has me a little worried!
> 
> Thanks so much and apologies for the long post!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Guarantee Tod's D-Styling Bauletto Piccolo Leather Tote
> Listing number: 131384487410
> Seller name or ID: sydhkt
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131384487410?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Edit: This link is more direct - apologies!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...Vl8WiJ3yJ7F8o9sYo3aQY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Authentic!  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## LT bag lady

daisydai said:


> Could you help me to check out this one? Thanks
> Small D bag tote
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...leather-small-d-bag-media-small-tote-bag.html




Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

bellaNlawrence said:


> Hello LT bag lady
> Can you have a look at this one for me? To see if it's Authentic?
> Thank you so much for your time




Authentic, sorry for the delay.


----------



## MrsAcko

Thanks so much LT bag lady! No apologies needed- I'm very grateful for your time!


----------



## underthetree

Could someone help please if it Authentic? 
Item Name: Tod's suede tote bag- bag
Listing number: v330271683
Seller name or ID:  brand_vision_r
Working Link: http://yahoo.aleado.com/lot?auctionID=v330271683
Comments:


----------



## bellaNlawrence

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, sorry for the delay.



thank you LT bag lady


----------



## Pirula

Good morning.  I would appreciate any assistance in authenticating this handbag:

Item Name: 
*Tod's Micky Brown Pony, Suede and Leather Handbag, Perfect condition! Hobo*

 Listing number:  161553923258
Seller name or ID: willow0213
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161553923258?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: 		Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

Pirula said:


> Good morning.  I would appreciate any assistance in authenticating this handbag:
> 
> Item Name:
> *Tod's Micky Brown Pony, Suede and Leather Handbag, Perfect condition! Hobo*
> 
> Listing number:  161553923258
> Seller name or ID: willow0213
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161553923258?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: 		Thanks very much in advance.


Authentic.  I owned the Micky in suede in the same color many years ago in the large size, gorgeous bag!


----------



## Pirula

Thank you so much LT bag lady!


----------



## Pirula

Good morning,

Would appreciate your assistance in authenticating the following:

*Item Name: *
*Auth Tods Hand bag Leather Yellow (BF069116)*

* Listing number:  **311260725887 
Seller name or ID:   elady01
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311260725887?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:*  Thank you in advance!


----------



## ferrero

Good morning

Could  you help me authenticate this bag?
Item name: tod's shoulder bag
listing number: where I can find it?
Seller name:saskiab
working link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Tod...dex=16&facet.country=NL&sort=indexedPrice+asc
Comments: thanks in advance
comments: thanks in advance


----------



## ferrero

I tried to learn by myself about the bag on my issue #2108 about tod's bag on*http://www.designer-vintage.com/Tod%...dexedPrice+asc

I never had tod's bag before. I googled around and I haven't seen this tod's model. I also noticed the "tod's" mark is just stamped not embossed. And also the "genuine leather" mark looks like hand painted. Is it normal variant of the tod's bag especially for the old series of the bag (2005)?
I prefer to postpone my buying.
Hopefully I can get answer from LT bag lady. I really appreciate your kindly help. 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## LT bag lady

ferrero said:


> Good morning
> 
> Could  you help me authenticate this bag?
> Item name: tod's shoulder bag
> listing number: where I can find it?
> Seller name:saskiab
> working link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Tod...dex=16&facet.country=NL&sort=indexedPrice+asc
> Comments: thanks in advance
> comments: thanks in advance


authentic.


----------



## ferrero

LT bag lady said:


> authentic.




Thank you soooo much LT bag lady. I really appreciate your time. You are very helpful. I've contacted the seller already. Yeaaay!! I am so happy


----------



## luv2bling

LT bag lady said:


> authentic.


 
LT Bag Lady - I just noticed the caption "Master Enabler" under your name.  I LOVE IT!!!


Also, it is so wonderful that you and the other ladies assist tPF members by authenticating bags.  It is a treasure and I am very grateful for you ladies.


----------



## travelluver

Hi LT Bag Lady, 
Can you take a look at this Tod's - there are two links because the seller posted a second set of pics -
thanks!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Tods-shoulder-bag-in-a-light-caramel-brown-541c78bb3a3efc766808e59b

https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Tods-bag-pics-54d18dbd5a49d077fe036191


----------



## LT bag lady

travelluver said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady,
> Can you take a look at this Tod's - there are two links because the seller posted a second set of pics -
> thanks!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Tods-shoulder-bag-in-a-light-caramel-brown-541c78bb3a3efc766808e59b
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Tods-bag-pics-54d18dbd5a49d077fe036191




Authentic.


----------



## carrieschro

How can I authentic a Tod's purse on eBay?


----------



## carrieschro

Item name: Tod's D Styling Medium Tote Satchel Bag in Tan
Item Number:  131416295601 
Seller: lorrainetham
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/131416295601?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  is it authentic tods?  Outlet tods?  Fair price in your opinion. Says she got it from Bluefly. Thanks


----------



## carrieschro

Item name: Tod's D Styling Medium Bauletto SatcheL Bag in Black
Item Number: 171663040317
Seller: dreamdesignerbagll
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171663040317?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: is it authentic tods? Outlet tods? Fair price in your opinion?Thanks


----------



## MrsAcko

carrieschro said:


> Item name: Tod's D Styling Medium Bauletto SatcheL Bag in Black
> Item Number: 171663040317
> Seller: dreamdesignerbagll
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171663040317?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: is it authentic tods? Outlet tods? Fair price in your opinion?Thanks


Hi,
I recently had this bag in the piccolo (small) size authenticated on this forum.  I am no expert in Tod's bags but compared to my bag (being my first Tod's purchase), I would say it's authentic. I can't comment on the other questions (outlet/price) as I'm no expert. Hopefully the wonderful LT Bag Lady will be able to have a look for you.


----------



## asiatica

Hello. I just won this. Please tell me it's authentic

Item name: Sella piccolo
No: 181669749011
Seller: natali.derossi
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/181669749011?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thank you!


----------



## starless.eyes.

Hello! If somebody could help me authenticate these bags, I would really appreciate it! My mom had one of these bags years ago, but it was destroyed in a house fire and they don't sell the original in stores anymore so I would like to surprise her with one!

#1
Item name: Tods HandBag Camel Brown Leather - 16in large D-Bag - Authentic (Original Owner)
Number:171681737521 
Seller name: nycjam
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-HandBag-Camel-Brown-Leather-16in-large-D-Bag-Authentic-Original-Owner-/171681737521
#2
Item name: New w/ Tags Vintage 100% Authentic Tods Tan D-Bag Princess Diana Leather Handbag
Number:171690417049
Seller Name:lwigle2
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171690417049?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true
I dont understand how someone could keep a bag for over 10 years without taking the tag off?

Anyways, thank you very much for your help!


----------



## LT bag lady

carrieschro said:


> Item name: Tod's D Styling Medium Bauletto SatcheL Bag in Black
> Item Number: 171663040317
> Seller: dreamdesignerbagll
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171663040317?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: is it authentic tods? Outlet tods? Fair price in your opinion?Thanks


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

asiatica said:


> Hello. I just won this. Please tell me it's authentic
> 
> Item name: Sella piccolo
> No: 181669749011
> Seller: natali.derossi
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/181669749011?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

starless.eyes. said:


> Hello! If somebody could help me authenticate these bags, I would really appreciate it! My mom had one of these bags years ago, but it was destroyed in a house fire and they don't sell the original in stores anymore so I would like to surprise her with one!
> 
> #1
> Item name: Tods HandBag Camel Brown Leather - 16in large D-Bag - Authentic (Original Owner)
> Number:171681737521
> Seller name: nycjam
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-HandBag-Camel-Brown-Leather-16in-large-D-Bag-Authentic-Original-Owner-/171681737521
> #2
> Item name: New w/ Tags Vintage 100% Authentic Tods Tan D-Bag Princess Diana Leather Handbag
> Number:171690417049
> Seller Name:lwigle2
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171690417049?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true
> I dont understand how someone could keep a bag for over 10 years without taking the tag off?
> 
> Anyways, thank you very much for your help!


Both Authentic


----------



## mfjrun

Both are 100% authentic


----------



## mfjrun

asiatica said:


> hello. I just won this. Please tell me it's authentic
> 
> Item name: Sella piccolo
> no: 181669749011
> seller: Natali.derossi
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/181669749011?sspagename=strk:mewax:it&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> thank you!


100%


----------



## asiatica

Thank you LT bag lady and mfjrun. I received the bag and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Aninkia

Item Name: Sacca Piccola
Seller: Private Seller
Item Number: NA
link: NA
Comment: i am thinking of buying this bag, second hand bought originally from Reebonz.com. Please help to authenticate this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aninkia

Sorry more pic


----------



## triciab

Item name: Dove grey d-styling bag
Item: 231494047220
Seller: pack125
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231494047220

please authenticate 

Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

triciab said:


> Item name: Dove grey d-styling bag
> 
> Item: 231494047220
> 
> Seller: pack125
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231494047220
> 
> 
> 
> please authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Authentic


----------



## vintagebags4me

Thank you for authentication of Tod's bags - I am considering purchasing one but wasn't sure there was an authenticator - happy to have found this forum.


----------



## Koobadior

Hello ladies,

       I received this bag from ebay and would like your advice. It seems good but it does not have the purse charm on the side that I have seen mentioned. Does this bag look authentic to you or is the no handbag charm a give away?

Thank.


seller: slandino5973
name: Tods D bag
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Should...C-/191518883925?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## LT bag lady

Koobadior said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I received this bag from ebay and would like your advice. It seems good but it does not have the purse charm on the side that I have seen mentioned. Does this bag look authentic to you or is the no handbag charm a give away?
> 
> Thank.
> 
> 
> seller: slandino5973
> name: Tods D bag
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Should...C-/191518883925?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123




Majority of your post are request for authenticity, if you are a reseller; I highly recommend a paid service such as Authentic4u or Fakespotters.


----------



## Koobadior

LT bag lady said:


> Majority of your post are request for authenticity, if you are a reseller; I highly recommend a paid service such as Authentic4u or Fakespotters.


I do sell items on ebay....but I mostly buy from ebay. I wasn't aware that we were not suppose to ask here.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## LT bag lady

Koobadior said:


> I do sell items on ebay....but I mostly buy from ebay. I wasn't aware that we were not suppose to ask here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice




Thank you for understanding.


----------



## vintagebags4me

Item: tod bag
Seller: hub357
Item: 111635271114

Link :

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111635271114

I have asked for additional pictures of zipper pull - but based on the listing do you think it's authentic ? Thank you for your time- happy Easter/Passover


----------



## LT bag lady

vintagebags4me said:


> Item: tod bag
> Seller: hub357
> Item: 111635271114
> 
> Link :
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111635271114
> 
> I have asked for additional pictures of zipper pull - but based on the listing do you think it's authentic ? Thank you for your time- happy Easter/Passover


Need pictures of the embossing also, clear shot of interior, sides, handles and zipper.


----------



## inas

Hi..please help me authenticate this tod's bag..
Item name : tod's sellas medium shopping bag
Seller : reebonz 
Comment : i observed loose stiching at the bottom part of the front logo (4 o'clock)


----------



## inas

Thank you..


----------



## vintagebags4me

LT bag lady said:


> Need pictures of the embossing also, clear shot of interior, sides, handles and zipper.



I have taken additional pictures I just now noticed te JP Tods embossing - thank you for your help- I can't see to upload more than one picture


----------



## vintagebags4me

Zipper pull - I have other pics but I don't want to violate forum rules so maybe someone can tell me how to add multiple pictures? I'm using an iPhone - thanks


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Hi. I would really appreciate if you ladies could authenticate this Tods for me 

Name: Tods D cube medium bag in black

Thanks!


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Additional pictures


----------



## Ralphael

1)TOD'S Double Stripe soft briefcase bag


















thanks all...


----------



## jburgh

Ralphael said:


> 1)TOD'S Double Stripe soft briefcase bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks all...



The photos are not loading for me, can you attach the regular way?  Thanks.


----------



## ayumiken

Need Help, is it authentic?

Item: TODS Black Leather Structured Tote Bag
Seller ID: kriswithstyle
Listing: 321755895562
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Black-Leather-Structured-Tote-Bag-/321755895562

Thank you in advance


----------



## LT bag lady

ayumiken said:


> Need Help, is it authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: TODS Black Leather Structured Tote Bag
> 
> Seller ID: kriswithstyle
> 
> Listing: 321755895562
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-Black-Leather-Structured-Tote-Bag-/321755895562
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance




Not enough pictures for an opinion.  Need clear close up images of inside lining, zipper (both ends), and embossing on hardware.


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Hi could some kindly authenticate my TODS bag?
I got it from Reebonz. Thank you very much



sharifahhazirah said:


> Hi. I would really appreciate if you ladies could authenticate this Tods for me
> 
> Name: Tods D cube medium bag in black
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2983890
> View attachment 2983891
> View attachment 2983892
> View attachment 2983893
> View attachment 2983894
> View attachment 2983895
> View attachment 2983896
> View attachment 2983897
> View attachment 2983899
> View attachment 2983900


----------



## Gobje

Good morning all  

I have never had a Tod's bag and i now see one online for sale that i find interesting. But no idea how to identify real/fake. I tried to find tips online but it seems its less easy than with Dior or Chanel etc. So i hope you guys can help. 
Attached some pictures. I also do not know if this is from a specific collection or has a special name... sorry

Thanks for the help !!


----------



## LT bag lady

Edited to quote request.


----------



## LT bag lady

Gobje said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had a Tod's bag and i now see one online for sale that i find interesting. But no idea how to identify real/fake. I tried to find tips online but it seems its less easy than with Dior or Chanel etc. So i hope you guys can help.
> 
> Attached some pictures. I also do not know if this is from a specific collection or has a special name... sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help !!




Pictures are insufficient for an opinion.  Need to see the entire inside zipper, corners, close up of embossing, pull tab and clear straight shot of the front stitches.


----------



## loren633

Hi! I am quite new in the Authentication Forum. Please, I need your help to authenticate this Tod's bag that I bought from a local thrift shop here. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

loren633 said:


> Hi! I am quite new in the Authentication Forum. Please, I need your help to authenticate this Tod's bag that I bought from a local thrift shop here. Thank you so much in advance!


 Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## loren633

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!



Thank you, so very, very much, LT bag lady!


----------



## allisonf319

Hi
I've been an avid reader of this forum for many months as I've been wanting to get my first Tods bag. I've purchased this one from eBay and am hoping my research has paid off!  I know this is a very early style c2005 (Tods new D bag?)

NEW TOD'S Ladies Beige Leather Double Strap Shoulder Style D- Bag Medium 

131545804151

stuffusell

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-TODS-...151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1ea0bdad77

The leather is quite hard and it is a structured rather than floppy bag.
Doesn't really smell strongly of leather but perhaps this is because of it's age?
Inside is stamped with "made in Italy" and "Genuine leather RC14"
Inside zipper pull is engraved Tods on both sides, handles are attached with a double golden rivet. Bottom studs are attached and visible inside the bottom of the bag. All hardware is stamped but the D-bag handbag charm doesn't have the year on the reverse, just D-bag on the front.

If further pictures are needed please let me know.
Thanks very much for any help you can give.


----------



## LT bag lady

allisonf319 said:


> Hi
> I've been an avid reader of this forum for many months as I've been wanting to get my first Tods bag. I've purchased this one from eBay and am hoping my research has paid off!  I know this is a very early style c2005 (Tods new D bag?)
> 
> NEW TOD'S Ladies Beige Leather Double Strap Shoulder Style D- Bag Medium
> 
> 131545804151
> 
> stuffusell
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-TODS-...151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1ea0bdad77
> 
> The leather is quite hard and it is a structured rather than floppy bag.
> Doesn't really smell strongly of leather but perhaps this is because of it's age?
> Inside is stamped with "made in Italy" and "Genuine leather RC14"
> Inside zipper pull is engraved Tods on both sides, handles are attached with a double golden rivet. Bottom studs are attached and visible inside the bottom of the bag. All hardware is stamped but the D-bag handbag charm doesn't have the year on the reverse, just D-bag on the front.
> 
> If further pictures are needed please let me know.
> Thanks very much for any help you can give.




Congrats! Your research seems to have paid off.  If you can please post a picture of the inside zipper, both ends.


----------



## allisonf319

LT bag lady said:


> Congrats! Your research seems to have paid off.  If you can please post a picture of the inside zipper, both ends.



Hopefully 2 pics attached! 
Thanks for your advice, much appreciated .


----------



## GoStanford

Hello - new to Tod's bags.

Item Name: Ivy Shopping Grande tote
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: Jill's Consignment
Working Link: http://jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=tods-ivy-shopping-grande-tote-taupe
Comments: This is a reputable online seller with experience in authenticating bags.  I would appreciate your input on authenticity of this bag.

I found a couple of old posts mentioning this bag (Ivy Shopping Grande tote), but nothing recent in Purseforum.  It is somewhat similar in style to the Ivy Sacca tote.  Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

allisonf319 said:


> Hopefully 2 pics attached!
> Thanks for your advice, much appreciated .


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

GoStanford said:


> Hello - new to Tod's bags.
> 
> Item Name: Ivy Shopping Grande tote
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: Jill's Consignment
> Working Link: http://jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=tods-ivy-shopping-grande-tote-taupe
> Comments: This is a reputable online seller with experience in authenticating bags.  I would appreciate your input on authenticity of this bag.
> 
> I found a couple of old posts mentioning this bag (Ivy Shopping Grande tote), but nothing recent in Purseforum.  It is somewhat similar in style to the Ivy Sacca tote.  Thank you!


Authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## allisonf319

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thanks very much for your help, I think this could become a bag habit!!


----------



## ambergen

Hi.  I have been looking for a Tod's D-Bag for quite a while.  I know very little about Tod's bags, and I think I made a big mistake.  Could you kindly help authenticate this bag?  I likely should have known the price was too good to be true, but I thought it was a starting bid, to then realize I bought it.  I sure appreciate any help you can give!  Thank you, and have a great week.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252034704752?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ambergen

Good Morning Again, I am trying to post in the proper format so you can help me, as I seek authentication for the bag I inquired about yesterday.  Thanks for your help!

Item Description: Tod's D Bag brown 
Seller: dlh41-half
Item number: 252034704752
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252034704752...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ksee

Hi can you help me authenticate this Tod's bag that I got from a secondhand shop. He told me the main zipper has the word Lampo in it. It also has a tag inside "VO1 A2 20". Are these enough proof to say it's real? 

Item Name: Tod's Pashmy Nylon Media Bauletto 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: n/a
Working Link: none
Comments: took the photos myself


----------



## LT bag lady

ambergen said:


> Hi.  I have been looking for a Tod's D-Bag for quite a while.  I know very little about Tod's bags, and I think I made a big mistake.  Could you kindly help authenticate this bag?  I likely should have known the price was too good to be true, but I thought it was a starting bid, to then realize I bought it.  I sure appreciate any help you can give!  Thank you, and have a great week.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252034704752?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic, you did well!


----------



## LT bag lady

ksee said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this Tod's bag that I got from a secondhand shop. He told me the main zipper has the word Lampo in it. It also has a tag inside "VO1 A2 20". Are these enough proof to say it's real?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Pashmy Nylon Media Bauletto
> 
> Listing number:
> 
> Seller name or ID: n/a
> 
> Working Link: none
> 
> Comments: took the photos myself




Authentic.  Great bag, had this very same style & color, work horse.


----------



## ambergen

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, you did well!


Really. Wow. Thank you so much.  I so appreciate your time. I have been following posts here for several months to try and learn about Tod's bags.  I'm thankful for this forum!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hi. Can someone please kindly help me to authenticate this Tod's? Thank you so much for helping all of us here. 

Item Name: Tod's D Styling Bag
eBay item number:171837809215
Seller ID: couture collections.nw 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280254e23f


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi everyone. Please help with more info on this backpack. http://******/1gglhC


----------



## Awwlibrary

Oops, trying again! I don't think the last try can through! This was on poshmark. I bought it because the price was unbelievable and the seller says it's authentic but I want to check!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi, me again. Here's another one on Poshmark. Missing the tods logo charm on the front.


----------



## LT bag lady

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi. Can someone please kindly help me to authenticate this Tod's? Thank you so much for helping all of us here.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's D Styling Bag
> eBay item number:171837809215
> Seller ID: couture collections.nw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280254e23f




Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Awwlibrary said:


> Oops, trying again! I don't think the last try can through! This was on poshmark. I bought it because the price was unbelievable and the seller says it's authentic but I want to check!
> View attachment 3078419
> View attachment 3078420
> View attachment 3078421




These pictures are not enough to offer an opinion.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Ok! I will post my own pictures when I get the bag!


----------



## _purseaddict_

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much LT bag lady!  I am going to borrow money from my mum to buy lol. [emoji13]


----------



## Awwlibrary

Please let me know what you think of these 2 bags. Purchased for poshmark. I don't think this is authentic. No stamps on the zipper pulls and the stamped tag looks off.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Please help me identify whether this is authentic. Purchased from poshmark. Tag fell off, but no stamp on zipper pulls and the tread looks different than the pics I've seen online of similar bags. Thank you!.


----------



## LT bag lady

Awwlibrary said:


> Please let me know what you think of these 2 bags. Purchased for poshmark. I don't think this is authentic. No stamps on the zipper pulls and the stamped tag looks off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083469
> View attachment 3083470
> View attachment 3083471
> View attachment 3083472




Not authentic


----------



## Awwlibrary

LT bag lady said:


> Not authentic




Thank you for confirming my suspicions!


----------



## Angi_e

Hi I need these shoes to be authenticated please.

Tods suede boots
from tradesy website

thank you


----------



## LT bag lady

Angi_e said:


> Hi I need these shoes to be authenticated please.
> 
> Tods suede boots
> from tradesy website
> 
> thank you


Sorry I do not authenticate shoes unless I have the exact shoe.  I don't own this style.


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello, I recently purchased this bag, but have not received it yet:  

https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=36656

Could you please tell me if you think it's authentic?  If you need more pics, I can send some more when the bag arrives.  I hope it's the real thing, because this will be my first Tod's.  Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## LT bag lady

Rumbabird said:


> Hello, I recently purchased this bag, but have not received it yet:
> 
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=36656
> 
> Could you please tell me if you think it's authentic?  If you need more pics, I can send some more when the bag arrives.  I hope it's the real thing, because this will be my first Tod's.  Thanks so much in advance.


The bag in the pictures is likely authentic, there is one more detail I would like to see to confirm 100%.  When you receive the bag please send me a PM and I will tell exactly what image I need to confirm authenticity.


----------



## Rumbabird

LT bag lady said:


> The bag in the pictures is likely authentic, there is one more detail I would like to see to confirm 100%.  When you receive the bag please send me a PM and I will tell exactly what image I need to confirm authenticity.


I will let you know as soon as I receive the bag.  Incidentally, I have read nearly every post In this authentication thread; and I am so thankful (as I'm sure everyone else is too) for your kind assistance all these years.  It's a little nerve wracking purchasing a second-hand, not inexpensive bag, and your expertise is so appreciated, especially when you're doing it as a free service.  Thank you


----------



## Angi_e

LT bag lady said:


> Sorry I do not authenticate shoes unless I have the exact shoe.  I don't own this style.



Ok thanks


----------



## Rumbabird

LT bag lady said:


> The bag in the pictures is likely authentic, there is one more detail I would like to see to confirm 100%.  When you receive the bag please send me a PM and I will tell exactly what image I need to confirm authenticity.



Here you go. So sorry that the pm didn't work.


----------



## LT bag lady

Rumbabird said:


> Here you go. So sorry that the pm didn't work.



Authentic TODS.
 Enjoy!


----------



## Rumbabird

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic TODS.
> Enjoy!


Thank you so much!  I was pretty sure of authenticity.  The leather, hardware, and workmanship are at least as good as any LV or Chanel I own.  But it's comforting to find out for sure from an expert!

I believe this is a Miky, would you agree?  I can't put a date on it though.

Thanks again!


----------



## LT bag lady

Rumbabird said:


> Thank you so much!  I was pretty sure of authenticity.  The leather, hardware, and workmanship are at least as good as any LV or Chanel I own.  But it's comforting to find out for sure from an expert!
> 
> I believe this is a Miky, would you agree?  I can't put a date on it though.
> 
> Thanks again!



Not a Miky.  Not all TODS bags have names.  It's a lovely tote!


----------



## Rumbabird

LT bag lady said:


> Not a Miky.  Not all TODS bags have names.  It's a lovely tote!



Thank you!  Will be posting photos in the appropriate thread momentarily.


----------



## ilona1989

Hello,

I am sharing with you the image of a bag that I have recently seen in a polish online store. I adore its unique style and I am 100% sure that the bag is authentic. The only problem is that it is not available anymore and I am not able to find it anywhere as I don't event know the name of the model. Could you please help me to identify the model? I know that it was available in dark blue too. Do you know where can I order it?

I will would appreciate your help.


----------



## missmarbella

Dear fellow Tod's Ladies,
could anyone please confirm if this bag is genuine crocodile/alligator or only printed? 
Many thanks!
MM


----------



## Ashpaw

I've seen this bag both on Tradesy and on eBay. I want to say they are fakes. But I'm not an expert on Tod's bags so your thoughts would help. I've got an authentic version of this bag bought at a Tod's boutique but I don't know what other colors or hardware it came with. I tried to compare mine with this one.

Item Name: Tod's Hand Coating Canvas/Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: unknown
Seller name or ID: Watch M.
Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tod-s-tods-hand-coating-shoulder-bag-purple-2845675/?tref=category
Comments: Are Tods bag's lining always have the "tods" on the fabric? or is it a blanket canvas? The pictures here and the one on eBay are the same, so are the listing details.


----------



## aviaganio

Hello ladies! Can someone pls help me identify if the Tods bag i just purchased is authentic? I bought it from an old neighbor and she said it is an unwanted gift. Please someone help me becoz im a newbie in collecting bags and i have little knowledge on how to spot a fake Tods. Thank you very much.


----------



## jburgh

aviaganio said:


> Hello ladies! Can someone pls help me identify if the Tods bag i just purchased is authentic? I bought it from an old neighbor and she said it is an unwanted gift. Please someone help me becoz im a newbie in collecting bags and i have little knowledge on how to spot a fake Tods. Thank you very much.



We will need lots mote photos.  Pictures we need for authentication requests are clear close-ups of all logos, logo plates, zippers, zipper pulls, lining, and hardware. In addition, views of sides, front, back, top, inside and bottom are needed. 

Also, if this was an eBay auction, lease post a link to the original auction...Post one of this thread has all the information you need before posting a request.
Hope this helps.


----------



## LT bag lady

Ashpaw said:


> I've seen this bag both on Tradesy and on eBay. I want to say they are fakes. But I'm not an expert on Tod's bags so your thoughts would help. I've got an authentic version of this bag bought at a Tod's boutique but I don't know what other colors or hardware it came with. I tried to compare mine with this one.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Hand Coating Canvas/Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: unknown
> Seller name or ID: Watch M.
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tod-s-tods-hand-coating-shoulder-bag-purple-2845675/?tref=category
> Comments: Are Tods bag's lining always have the "tods" on the fabric? or is it a blanket canvas? The pictures here and the one on eBay are the same, so are the listing details.



Requires a sign-in, I'm not a member, sorry.



ilona1989 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am sharing with you the image of a bag that I have recently seen in a polish online store. I adore its unique style and I am 100% sure that the bag is authentic. The only problem is that it is not available anymore and I am not able to find it anywhere as I don't event know the name of the model. Could you please help me to identify the model? I know that it was available in dark blue too. Do you know where can I order it?
> 
> I will would appreciate your help.





missmarbella said:


> Dear fellow Tod's Ladies,
> could anyone please confirm if this bag is genuine crocodile/alligator or only printed?
> Many thanks!
> MM





aviaganio said:


> Hello ladies! Can someone pls help me identify if the Tods bag i just purchased is authentic? I bought it from an old neighbor and she said it is an unwanted gift. Please someone help me becoz im a newbie in collecting bags and i have little knowledge on how to spot a fake Tods. Thank you very much.


It is impossible and irresponsible to authenticate any bag based on 1 single image.  Kindly post a full set of images.  I would not recommend buying from a site with only 1 image.


----------



## LT bag lady

jburgh said:


> We will need lots mote photos.  Pictures we need for authentication requests are clear close-ups of all logos, logo plates, zippers, zipper pulls, lining, and hardware. In addition, views of sides, front, back, top, inside and bottom are needed.
> 
> Also, if this was an eBay auction, lease post a link to the original auction...Post one of this thread has all the information you need before posting a request.
> Hope this helps.



Thank you jburgh.


----------



## jburgh

LT bag lady said:


> Thank you jburgh.



You are welcome.  And thank you for helping to authenticate, I very much respect your vast knowledge and years of experience with the TODs brand.


----------



## Ashpaw

Here, try looking at the ebay version of this listing. Sorry about the previous post.

Item Name: Auth TODS Hand bag Coating canvas/Leather Purple (BF077205)
Listing number: 4d37503cb5
Seller name or ID: elady01
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-TODS-H...le-BF077205-/331640487093?hash=item4d37503cb5
Comments: Are Tods bag's lining always have the "tods" on the fabric? or is it a blanket canvas? The pictures here and the one on eBay are the same, so are the listing details.

Thanks!


----------



## aviaganio




----------



## aviaganio

Item Name: Tods Leather tote
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: bought from an old neighbor
Working Link: 
Comments: Kindly help me identify if this is an authentic tods bag. I cant take a better photo of the back zipper because of the style of the back. It is not possible to reverse the zipper pulls. Thank you so much in advance. More power to the ladies who are being helpful to a newbie like me.


----------



## LT bag lady

Ashpaw said:


> I've seen this bag both on Tradesy and on eBay. I want to say they are fakes. But I'm not an expert on Tod's bags so your thoughts would help. I've got an authentic version of this bag bought at a Tod's boutique but I don't know what other colors or hardware it came with. I tried to compare mine with this one.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Hand Coating Canvas/Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: unknown
> Seller name or ID: Watch M.
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tod-s-tods-hand-coating-shoulder-bag-purple-2845675/?tref=category
> Comments: Are Tods bag's lining always have the "tods" on the fabric? or is it a blanket canvas? The pictures here and the one on eBay are the same, so are the listing details.


There are some details I would need better pictures of in order to give an opinion.  Please ask the seller if they are willing to add more pictures to the listing.


----------



## LT bag lady

aviaganio said:


> Item Name: Tods Leather tote
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: bought from an old neighbor
> Working Link:
> Comments: Kindly help me identify if this is an authentic tods bag. I cant take a better photo of the back zipper because of the style of the back. It is not possible to reverse the zipper pulls. Thank you so much in advance. More power to the ladies who are being helpful to a newbie like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112298
> View attachment 3112300
> View attachment 3112302
> View attachment 3112303
> View attachment 3112304
> View attachment 3112305
> View attachment 3112307
> View attachment 3112309
> View attachment 3112310
> View attachment 3112311


Is there an inside zipper?  Can you post a picture of the zipper including each end?


----------



## aviaganio

Mam here are the additional photos. I cant really take a photo of the back of the zipper becoz of the bag style and material. Thank you very much


----------



## Ashpaw

LT bag lady said:


> There are some details I would need better pictures of in order to give an opinion.  Please ask the seller if they are willing to add more pictures to the listing.



Which detail parts would you need to see? I'll ask the seller if they can add more pictures.


----------



## LT bag lady

aviaganio said:


> View attachment 3113259
> View attachment 3113260
> View attachment 3113261
> View attachment 3113262
> View attachment 3113264
> View attachment 3113266
> View attachment 3113271
> 
> 
> Mam here are the additional photos. I cant really take a photo of the back of the zipper becoz of the bag style and material. Thank you very much


Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

Ashpaw said:


> Which detail parts would you need to see? I'll ask the seller if they can add more pictures.


Pictures we need for authentication requests are clear close-ups of all logos, logo plates, zippers (both ends), zipper pulls, lining, and hardware. In addition, views of sides, front, back, top, inside and bottom are needed.


----------



## aviaganio

Thank you so much mam. Would you know if what model of Tote is this?


----------



## Ashpaw

LT bag lady said:


> Pictures we need for authentication requests are clear close-ups of all logos, logo plates, zippers (both ends), zipper pulls, lining, and hardware. In addition, views of sides, front, back, top, inside and bottom are needed.



This was their reply when I asked if they could take more photos.

Dear ****,

Thank you for your inquiry.
For more photos of the item, please kindly scroll towards the bottom of the page.
Since the items are stored in our warehouse to be ready for fast shipping, and our office is in a different location, unfortunately we are unable to take new photos. Our inspection team do their best to describe the major flaws in the items in both text description and allocated photos. 
Please carefully check the description and high resolution photos that are located at the bottom of the page. 
Thank you for your interest in our items.

eLADY global


----------



## Awwlibrary

Item Name: Tods Navy leather satchel

Listing number: n/a purchased from Poshmark

Seller name or ID: bean1dog

Working Link: http://******/1JyyWOX

Comments: please help authenticate this bag! It doesn't quite have the weight I expected from a Tods bag but the hardware and stamps look ok??


----------



## LT bag lady

Awwlibrary said:


> Item Name: Tods Navy leather satchel
> 
> Listing number: n/a purchased from Poshmark
> 
> Seller name or ID: bean1dog
> 
> Working Link: http://******/1JyyWOX
> 
> Comments: please help authenticate this bag! It doesn't quite have the weight I expected from a Tods bag but the hardware and stamps look ok??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115216
> View attachment 3115217
> View attachment 3115218
> View attachment 3115219
> View attachment 3115220
> View attachment 3115221
> View attachment 3115222
> View attachment 3115223
> View attachment 3115224
> View attachment 3115225




Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## Awwlibrary

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!




Yay! Thank you!!! I'd love to know more about the bag--like name and age/era if anyone has any info! Thanks in advance!


----------



## aviaganio

Mam thank you again but would you know if what mode Is this? Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

Awwlibrary said:


> Yay! Thank you!!! I'd love to know more about the bag--like name and age/era if anyone has any info! Thanks in advance!



It's from the late 90's early 2K.  The earlier TODS bags were not all given names.



aviaganio said:


> Mam thank you again but would you know if what mode Is this? Thanks



This one did have a name but it completely escapes me at the moment.  If I remember, I will post it.


----------



## aviaganio

Alright. Thank you mam.


----------



## akidui

Can you please authentic this men's pashmy messenger bag ?
The zipper is not lampo, the exterior logo looks a little strange, and some part of the stitching doesn't seam perfect, thank you very much.


----------



## LT bag lady

akidui said:


> Can you please authentic this men's pashmy messenger bag ?
> 
> The zipper is not lampo, the exterior logo looks a little strange, and some part of the stitching doesn't seam perfect, thank you very much.




This evening I will have a better look at these images on a large monitor and I will be able to render an opinion.


----------



## akidui

Thank you so much !


----------



## akidui

LT bag lady said:


> This evening I will have a better look at these images on a large monitor and I will be able to render an opinion.



Please feel free and let me know if you need additional pictures, thank you very much again !


----------



## LT bag lady

akidui said:


> Can you please authentic this men's pashmy messenger bag ?
> The zipper is not lampo, the exterior logo looks a little strange, and some part of the stitching doesn't seam perfect, thank you very much.


Authentic.  Sorry for the delay, had to pull mine out to compare, dd had it buried


----------



## akidui

Thank you very much !
Wow I am surprised, I guess they do make non Lampo/Riri zipper afterall.


----------



## zen1965

Hello Ladies,

I start off with an apology since I cannot provide all the pictures needed (yet? - I asked the seller but am waiting for a response). However, in case this bag is a blatant fake you might detect this from the meagre three photos provided in the listing. (And I would very much appreciate if you could point that out to me!) As soon as I get the required photos I will, of course, post them.
Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: ORIG TOD´S TODS CAPE BAG BY HOGAN SCHULTER TASCHE IT-BAG SCHWARZ
Listing number: 291580285624 (nota bene: The site is ebay.de)
Seller name or ID: eliohermes
Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/291580285624?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments: see above


----------



## LT bag lady

zen1965 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I start off with an apology since I cannot provide all the pictures needed (yet? - I asked the seller but am waiting for a response). However, in case this bag is a blatant fake you might detect this from the meagre three photos provided in the listing. (And I would very much appreciate if you could point that out to me!) As soon as I get the required photos I will, of course, post them.
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: ORIG TOD´S TODS CAPE BAG BY HOGAN SCHULTER TASCHE IT-BAG SCHWARZ
> Listing number: 291580285624 (nota bene: The site is ebay.de)
> Seller name or ID: eliohermes
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/291580285624?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: see above


Need more pictures, especially of the inside.  It's not looking too good :shame:


----------



## zen1965

LT bag lady said:


> Need more pictures, especially of the inside.  It's not looking too good :shame:



Thank you so much, LT, for answering my query despite the lack of sufficient photos!
The seller has not answered my mail regarding additional photos, which does not make this bag look any better...


----------



## Alfie_

Hello. My first time posting. Please help me to indicate if authentic please. These photos are all that was given. I hope they are enough. Thank you


----------



## InkaMummy

Hi, please, help to know, is the really Tod's or fake? "Made in Italy" and nomber is very difficult to read. I don't know how match old is this thing. Thank you


----------



## Alfie_

Alfie_ said:


> Hello. My first time posting. Please help me to indicate if authentic please. These photos are all that was given. I hope they are enough. Thank you


Please if someone who has expertise help me. The private seller is getting impatient and I really like this bag. But hesitant to purchase in case it is not authentic. TIA.


----------



## Baghera

Please authenticate this eBay Sella find.  I have asked the seller for additional pictures of the zipper back and tag inside.

Item name:  TOD'S 0904 NEW Womens Sella Black Leather Purse Shopper Handbag Medium BHFO
Listing no.: 351548093956
Seller name:  BHFO
Working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-0904-N...Medium-BHFO-/351548093956?hash=item51d9e63604
Comments:  I have requested additional pictures.  Does this size come with a shoulder strap or is it only the smaller size that come with a detachable shoulder strap?

Thanks.


----------



## Baghera

Baghera said:


> Please authenticate this eBay Sella find.  I have asked the seller for additional pictures of the zipper back and tag inside.
> 
> Item name:  TOD'S 0904 NEW Womens Sella Black Leather Purse Shopper Handbag Medium BHFO
> Listing no.: 351548093956
> Seller name:  BHFO
> Working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-0904-N...Medium-BHFO-/351548093956?hash=item51d9e63604
> Comments:  I have requested additional pictures.  Does this size come with a shoulder strap or is it only the smaller size that come with a detachable shoulder strap?
> 
> Thanks.


the seller messaged they are unable to send additional pictures


----------



## LT bag lady

Alfie_ said:


> Hello. My first time posting. Please help me to indicate if authentic please. These photos are all that was given. I hope they are enough. Thank you


Not Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

InkaMummy said:


> Hi, please, help to know, is the really Tod's or fake? "Made in Italy" and nomber is very difficult to read. I don't know how match old is this thing. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3154122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154125
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154126
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154128


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Baghera said:


> the seller messaged they are unable to send additional pictures


My advice is to stay away from uncooperative sellers.  Good luck, you will find another.


----------



## Alfie_

LT bag lady said:


> Not Authentic.


Thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## InkaMummy

Thank you for answer, now i have funny, authentic and not expensive bag


----------



## Playground

Not sure if this is even a real TODS style G tote. I wanted to ask before I purchased. I can't even find this style anywhere online. If it is indeed a TODS style I will purchase to then photo for authentication. 
I am
New at this. Please help 


Ok could some help me attach photo. Can't seem to figure out how
Thanks&#128513;


----------



## Baghera

LT bag lady said:


> My advice is to stay away from uncooperative sellers.  Good luck, you will find another.


Thank you


----------



## hannyd168

Hi Expert Tod's expert ladies, would you please help me to authenticate this Tod's. I have never own one this bag might looks plain ugly for some people as I read in the forum article compare to Prada, however just for the sake of having it as long as its not fake I am happy. Many many thanks in advance.

Item Name:Tod's small Navy, Nylon Messenger & Cross Body, Gold hardware

Listing number:231727559328

Seller name or ID:
thesolidago (3053 )
99.3% Positive feedback

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231727559328?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Pass or Not?


----------



## LT bag lady

hannyd168 said:


> Hi Expert Tod's expert ladies, would you please help me to authenticate this Tod's. I have never own one this bag might looks plain ugly for some people as I read in the forum article compare to Prada, however just for the sake of having it as long as its not fake I am happy. Many many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name:Tod's small Navy, Nylon Messenger & Cross Body, Gold hardware
> 
> Listing number:231727559328
> 
> Seller name or ID:
> thesolidago (3053 )
> 99.3% Positive feedback
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231727559328?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Pass or Not?


Tods Pashmy Luna Bag, great bag!  The nylon bags are excellent for those dreary rainy days and they are also very lightweight.  The one in that listing is Authentic!


----------



## PushpaYoga

Please authenticate. It's not from an auction site but a private individual.
ITEM NAME: Tod's 24-hour shopping tote


----------



## kellybelly04

Hi everyone! I'm just starting to get into Tod's and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Tod's D-Styling Bag
Listing number: ???
Seller name or ID: marv2g 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321923251002?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Asked if comes with a dust bag - it does not.


----------



## hometinker

Very happy to have found this forum 

*Item Name: leather hand  bag*
*Listing number:  *181936500242
*
Seller name or ID: leanne2008
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181936500242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:*

I have spotted this for sale locally and - though not after the Tods bag  as such - I thought I may consider it but.... when I looked at pictures I was  surprised at the quality of the stitching and wander if it still may be  authentic?
Sorry there are no more pic than those in listings but though maybe no more  are needed considering what's there already?

Thank you for your help and advice.


----------



## hometinker

Hi All, It looks like the question above is now "sorted" as apparently the site has cancelled that listing - probably for a good reason


----------



## j41sal

Hi all. Thanks for taking your time to read and help. 


Item Name: Tods handbag 
Listing number:  131655880224
Seller name or ID: nivek4036
Working Link:  http://ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-Handbag-/131655880224?nav=WON&trxId=0


Is this a genuine authentic bag? 

Please help as I won this in ebay but didn't think to check and only just found this wonderful site. 


Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

kellybelly04 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm just starting to get into Tod's and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Tod's D-Styling Bag
> Listing number: ???
> Seller name or ID: marv2g
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321923251002?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Asked if comes with a dust bag - it does not.




Authentic, sorry for delay in responding.


----------



## LT bag lady

j41sal said:


> Hi all. Thanks for taking your time to read and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Tods handbag
> 
> Listing number:  131655880224
> 
> Seller name or ID: nivek4036
> 
> Working Link:  http://ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-Handbag-/131655880224?nav=WON&trxId=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a genuine authentic bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help as I won this in ebay but didn't think to check and only just found this wonderful site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Link is not working.  Please add a working link and quote this so I get a notification.


----------



## LT bag lady

PushpaYoga said:


> Please authenticate. It's not from an auction site but a private individual.
> ITEM NAME: Tod's 24-hour shopping tote




Sorry for delay in replying.  I need to see pictures of the entire inside zipper, close up of the embossing and the bottom of the bag.


----------



## j41sal

LT bag lady said:


> Link is not working.  Please add a working link and quote this so I get a notification.




Link is 
http://ebay.co.uk/itm/131655880224


Thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

j41sal said:


> Link is
> http://ebay.co.uk/itm/131655880224
> 
> 
> Thanks


Not authentic.


----------



## j41sal

LT bag lady said:


> Not authentic.



Hi sorry to sound silly but what's not authentic about it?i have recieved and the seller has said twice its genuine authentic. I got it with me and can add more pics if you like . it feels real but i really don't know.

What's the clue in it not being authentic so I can try get my money back and return it and know what I  should be looking for.

Thanks any help will be appreciated


----------



## LT bag lady

j41sal said:


> Hi sorry to sound silly but what's not authentic about it?i have recieved and the seller has said twice its genuine authentic. I got it with me and can add more pics if you like . it feels real but i really don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the clue in it not being authentic so I can try get my money back and return it and know what I  should be looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks any help will be appreciated




The stitching, the font on the embossing, logo is crooked...


----------



## pegmo

It this bag Authentic?

Item Name: Tods handbag 

Ebay Listing number: 252204142147

Seller name or ID: lisakotlarz 

Working Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/252204142147?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Shermanator

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371498844368?ssPageName=STRK:MEREX:IT

Please help authenticate and if you know the style I would appreciate it.


----------



## LT bag lady

pegmo said:


> It this bag Authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Tods handbag
> 
> Ebay Listing number: 252204142147
> 
> Seller name or ID: lisakotlarz
> 
> Working Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/252204142147?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Not Authentic. Fake.


----------



## pegmo

LT bag lady said:


> Not Authentic. Fake.



Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## LilMissCutie

I know I will need alot more pictures but I'm posting to see what you need once I receive the bag. It's alligator like the listing said?

Item name: Tod's d styling?

URL https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels
/tods-alligator-satchel-1

Item #: tod27614


Thank you so much


----------



## LT bag lady

LilMissCutie said:


> I know I will need alot more pictures but I'm posting to see what you need once I receive the bag. It's alligator like the listing said?
> 
> Item name: Tod's d styling?
> 
> URL https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels
> /tods-alligator-satchel-1
> 
> Item #: tod27614
> 
> 
> Thank you so much




Link doesn't work.  Have you received it yet?


----------



## LilMissCutie

LT bag lady said:


> Link doesn't work.  Have you received it yet?



I'm sorry, do you want me to resubmit the link again? Not yet I will on Tuesday.


----------



## LT bag lady

LilMissCutie said:


> I'm sorry, do you want me to resubmit the link again? Not yet I will on Tuesday.



Please so I may have a look.


----------



## LilMissCutie

LT bag lady said:


> Please so I may have a look.



https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/tods-alligator-satchel-1


----------



## LilMissCutie

LT bag lady said:


> Please so I may have a look.



Just got it. It does say genuine alligator in the inside see attached pics.

Thank you


----------



## LilMissCutie

LT bag lady said:


> Please so I may have a look.



Part 2


----------



## LilMissCutie

LT bag lady said:


> Please so I may have a look.



Thank you once again!


----------



## LT bag lady

LilMissCutie said:


> Thank you once again!


Authentic!  Congrats you did well!  That bag is amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  Congrats you did well!  That bag is amazingly beautiful!!!



Thank you so much! I got a great deal with coupons and all she was only $2.2k. Very excited


----------



## VickiC74

New here. I have a TODs purse I need to figure out what it is in order to list properly on eBay.  In fact I have five different kinds all different brands. Help! Thanks


----------



## whifi

are these real? I thought all Gomminos had the loafer detailing on the front, I can't seem to find any quite like this with the plain front... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252274357240


----------



## Oscaleta

Hi - I bought this on ebay and I am now wondering if it is authentic. Could you help me authenticate it please?
name: Vintage Tod's pebbled satchel in saddle brown
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401060834783?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller: Vintage Eye 2 in Huntington Beach, CA
Photos attached.
Many thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

whifi said:


> are these real? I thought all Gomminos had the loafer detailing on the front, I can't seem to find any quite like this with the plain front...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252274357240




Authentic, I own these in a few different colors.


----------



## LT bag lady

Oscaleta said:


> Hi - I bought this on ebay and I am now wondering if it is authentic. Could you help me authenticate it please?
> name: Vintage Tod's pebbled satchel in saddle brown
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401060834783?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller: Vintage Eye 2 in Huntington Beach, CA
> Photos attached.
> Many thanks!




Authentic.


----------



## whifi

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, I own these in a few different colors.



Oh good *because I bought them!  Can't wait to receive.


----------



## Lw2

Hi - I am wondering if you can help me determine if this bag is authentic. I suspect it may need more pics??? Thanks!!


http://m.ebay.com/itm/321998308337


----------



## LT bag lady

Lw2 said:


> Hi - I am wondering if you can help me determine if this bag is authentic. I suspect it may need more pics??? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321998308337


Yes, more pictures needed to give an opinion and they need to be clear.


----------



## sassification

Item name: Tods cardholder case
Seller name: local seller on local sell swap website
Link: n/a

Pictures are taken by seller, please help me authenticate- thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic, lovely piece.


----------



## sassification

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, lovely piece.




Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## GladysKravitz

Greetings!  I've had this purse for a while. Can anyone tell me if it's authentic? All I know is the former owner lived in France for a few years and she may have bought it there. So glad to have found this forum.  Any help is truly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## GladysKravitz

GladysKravitz said:


> Greetings!  I've had this purse for a while. Can anyone tell me if it's authentic? All I know is the former owner lived in France for a few years and she may have bought it there. So glad to have found this forum.  Any help is truly appreciated.  Thank you!



Sorry, haven't figured out how to add pictures.


----------



## GladysKravitz

GladysKravitz said:


> Sorry, haven't figured out how to add pictures.


Now I'm embarrassed....don't know how to do more than one pic at a time.  Sorry everyone...sometimes things are beyond me.


----------



## GladysKravitz

Last one.


----------



## LT bag lady

oops forgot to quote.


----------



## LT bag lady

GladysKravitz said:


> Last one.



Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## GladysKravitz

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!


Wonderful news!   It definitely has a wonderful hand.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi everyone! I bought this a while ago and keep forgetting to post here for an opinion. It looks ok to me but thought I'd double check. It's a magnetic closure and on the inside leather trim, it's stamped "made in Italy" on the left side and "genuine leather 8603" on the right side.

Listing: https://bnc.lt/m/8Jobt7BdPs

Seller: gabbyb1204

Here are my own pics


----------



## LT bag lady

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi everyone! I bought this a while ago and keep forgetting to post here for an opinion. It looks ok to me but thought I'd double check. It's a magnetic closure and on the inside leather trim, it's stamped "made in Italy" on the left side and "genuine leather 8603" on the right side.
> 
> Listing: https://bnc.lt/m/8Jobt7BdPs
> 
> Seller: gabbyb1204
> 
> Here are my own pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337246
> View attachment 3337247
> View attachment 3337248
> View attachment 3337249




Authentic! Enjoy


----------



## Awwlibrary

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! Enjoy




Yay! Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

abekim63 said:


> Please help me authenticate this shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-NIB-Bab.../191756095347?
> 
> 
> 
> The seller says it's authentic, but I think its fake.
> 
> I've never seen a logos and gluemarks coming with the shoes




These have all the marking of an authentic pair of JP Tods loafers.  These are very very old past season.  Tods dropped the JP sometime in the 90's.  These are vintage [emoji6].


----------



## flimlim

Item Name: ?
Listing number:n/a
Seller name or ID: n/a 
Working Link: http://imgur.com/a/dJKFl
Comments: Hi there, I purchased this from a thrift store several years ago, but I'm finally getting around to bringing it out of the closet. Can someone please authenticate? I have been trying to find a similar style, but nothing with this pronounced stitching and the numbered strap holes. Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic, nice find!


----------



## hannyd168

hannyd168 said:


> Hi Expert Tod's expert ladies, would you please help me to authenticate this Tod's. I have never own one this bag might looks plain ugly for some people as I read in the forum article compare to Prada, however just for the sake of having it as long as its not fake I am happy. Many many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name:Tod's small Navy, Nylon Messenger & Cross Body, Gold hardware
> 
> Listing number:231727559328
> 
> Seller name or ID:
> thesolidago (3053 )
> 99.3% Positive feedback
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231727559328?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Pass or Not?


I just want to say thank you very much I got the bag and very happy with the purchased  God bless you LT bag lady you are the BEST.


----------



## crazypurs

Hi

Could you please help me by authenticating the below D bag? I found it in Anns fabulous finds.. Here is the link.. 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/tod-s/products/td-k0519-20-tod-s-taupe-d-styling

Thanks a ton in advance


----------



## LT bag lady

crazypurs said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please help me by authenticating the below D bag? I found it in Anns fabulous finds.. Here is the link..
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/tod-s/products/td-k0519-20-tod-s-taupe-d-styling
> 
> Thanks a ton in advance




Authentic.


----------



## crazypurs

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


thanks a ton for your quick reply  if you dont mind me asking do you think its worth buying this bag for 795$.. thanks again..


----------



## Shebadibadoo

*Is either one of these older bags authentic?

Item Name: TOD'S TAN PEBBLED LEATHER HANDBAG Style #8112 Made in Italy
Listing number:  201614787772
Seller name or ID:  himinthebox
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201614787772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:*
*
Item Name:  Tod's camel satchel leather purse
Listing number:  112041862592
Seller name or ID:  maggieann2002
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112041862592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:*


----------



## LT bag lady

Shebadibadoo said:


> *Is either one of these older bags authentic?
> 
> Item Name: TOD'S TAN PEBBLED LEATHER HANDBAG Style #8112 Made in Italy
> Listing number:  201614787772
> Seller name or ID:  himinthebox
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201614787772?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:*
> *
> 
> Authentic.
> 
> Item Name:  Tod's camel satchel leather purse
> Listing number:  112041862592
> Seller name or ID:  maggieann2002
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112041862592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:*



Authentic.


----------



## Shebadibadoo

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## momasaurus

Thank you in advance for looking at these:

*Item Name:  Tods Ladies Camel Colored Penny Loafers/size 8.5M/EUC
Listing number: 152160294878
Seller name or ID: powerwalker80
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Ladies...294878?hash=item236d75d7de:g:Pf0AAOSwuzRXf7CJ*


----------



## LT bag lady

momasaurus said:


> Thank you in advance for looking at these:
> 
> *Item Name:  Tods Ladies Camel Colored Penny Loafers/size 8.5M/EUC
> Listing number: 152160294878
> Seller name or ID: powerwalker80
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Ladies...294878?hash=item236d75d7de:g:Pf0AAOSwuzRXf7CJ*



Nothing screams fake but not enough pictures to give an opinion.  If you could get pictures of the inside, size embossing, and a close up of the Tods embossing on the top part of the shoe, that would help.  Zero feedback seller, I'd be very cautious.


----------



## momasaurus

LT bag lady said:


> Nothing screams fake but not enough pictures to give an opinion.  If you could get pictures of the inside, size embossing, and a close up of the Tods embossing on the top part of the shoe, that would help.  Zero feedback seller, I'd be very cautious.



Thanks so much! Will do.


----------



## momasaurus

The seller added a few pix to the listing; not everything I asked for, but maybe enough? Please see message 2297 above. Thank you again!


----------



## LT bag lady

momasaurus said:


> The seller added a few pix to the listing; not everything I asked for, but maybe enough? Please see message 2297 above. Thank you again!



I checked a few of my TODS from a span of 25 years and all of mine (woman's) have the European size 38, 39, etc.  My DH's have the size in US, 9, 10 etc.  The pictures of the embossing isn't clear enough for a look at the font.  
I do not feel comfortable giving an opinion based on this images.


----------



## momasaurus

LT bag lady said:


> I checked a few of my TODS from a span of 25 years and all of mine (woman's) have the European size 38, 39, etc.  My DH's have the size in US, 9, 10 etc.  The pictures of the embossing isn't clear enough for a look at the font.
> I do not feel comfortable giving an opinion based on this images.


Thank you so much for taking the time to look into this. I will probably wait for something I really need and love.


----------



## IloveTods

Hi there

I bought this Tod's bag a while ago from eBay from seller who assured me it was authentic.  It has all the hallmarks of a Tod's (I own quite a few, all of which are authentic).  I'm being super cautious as I want to sell this one and don't want to sell if there's a shadow of a doubt that it's fake! 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Very many thanks in advance!


----------



## LT bag lady

IloveTods said:


> View attachment 3409616
> View attachment 3409618
> View attachment 3409619
> View attachment 3409620
> View attachment 3409621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I bought this Tod's bag a while ago from eBay from seller who assured me it was authentic.  It has all the hallmarks of a Tod's (I own quite a few, all of which are authentic).  I'm being super cautious as I want to sell this one and don't want to sell if there's a shadow of a doubt that it's fake!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Very many thanks in advance!



Authentic.  Good luck with the sale.


----------



## IloveTods

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  Good luck with the sale.


Thank you so much LT bag lady!!!


----------



## missbellamama

please have a look at this please:
Seller:  taniponos
Description: Tod's Zip Tote
Item Number: 152153269269186
Ebay link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tods-Zip-Tote-/152153269186?


----------



## LT bag lady

missbellamama said:


> please have a look at this please:
> Seller:  taniponos
> Description: Tod's Zip Tote
> Item Number: 152153269269186
> Ebay link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tods-Zip-Tote-/152153269186?



Authentic.


----------



## MAVISSS

Hello, I recently purchased a Tod's bag from an online luxury seller, and I want to make sure that it is authentic. 

Item Name: Tod's Mini Wave Bag

Item#:XBWAMRJ1101TOPR404 

Please authenticate this bag for me please, Thank you!!!


----------



## MAVISSS

MAVISSS said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a Tod's bag from an online luxury seller, and I want to make sure that it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Mini Wave Bag
> 
> Item#:XBWAMRJ1101TOPR404
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me please, Thank you!!!



PART 2


----------



## MAVISSS

MAVISSS said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a Tod's bag from an online luxury seller, and I want to make sure that it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Mini Wave Bag
> 
> Item#:XBWAMRJ1101TOPR404
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me please, Thank you!!!



PART 3


----------



## LT bag lady

MAVISSS said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a Tod's bag from an online luxury seller, and I want to make sure that it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Tod's Mini Wave Bag
> 
> Item#:XBWAMRJ1101TOPR404
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me please, Thank you!!!



Authentic, enjoy.


----------



## MAVISSS

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy.



Thank you so much for your quick reply!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

*Item Name: *
*TOD’S LG BLACK NYLON/ PATENT LEATHER PASHMY CROSSBODY BAG*
*
Listing number: 
232021106617

Seller name or ID:   jfc218
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232021106617?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you! *


----------



## **shoelover**

*Item Name:** Tod's Pashmy Black Nylon Crossbody Bag*
*
Listing number: 
252471181867


Seller name or ID:  jfd4711
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252471181867?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

 Comments: Same style. Different seller. Thank you! *


----------



## **shoelover**

*Item Name:*
*Tod's Black Nylon Patent Shoulder Crossbody Bag*
*
Listing number: 
112063336166

Seller name or ID:  relovedboutique
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112063336166?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Thank you! *


----------



## LT bag lady

**shoelover** said:


> *Item Name: *
> *TOD’S LG BLACK NYLON/ PATENT LEATHER PASHMY CROSSBODY BAG*
> *
> Listing number:
> 232021106617
> 
> Seller name or ID:   jfc218
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232021106617?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you! *



Authentic.  This is a steal, I owned this very style and color, loved it!  



**shoelover** said:


> *Item Name:** Tod's Pashmy Black Nylon Crossbody Bag*
> *
> Listing number:
> 252471181867
> 
> 
> Seller name or ID:  jfd4711
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252471181867?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Same style. Different seller. Thank you! *


Authentic, this is the original model, the 1st of the Pashmy.  



**shoelover** said:


> *Item Name:*
> *Tod's Black Nylon Patent Shoulder Crossbody Bag*
> *
> Listing number:
> 112063336166
> 
> Seller name or ID:  relovedboutique
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112063336166?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  Thank you! *


Authentic, this is the Luna bag, has a pretty useless zippered pocket on the bottom.


----------



## onechicday

Can you please help me authenticate this?


----------



## onechicday

onechicday said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this?


I can definitely post more photos if necessary. Hardware feels heavy, I do have the care card.. crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Sewge

Hi,  Purchased at thrift store with 7 days to return.  Could you let me know if it is genuine.  Thanks.  Susan


----------



## Sewge

And the back of the zipper.  Susan.


----------



## LT bag lady

Sewge said:


> View attachment 3430681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,  Purchased at thrift store with 7 days to return.  Could you let me know if it is genuine.  Thanks.  Susan



Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## jerrizhao

Hi everyone,
Can I please get an opinion on whether this Tod's bag is authentic or not?  Thanks heaps.


----------



## LT bag lady

jerrizhao said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can I please get an opinion on whether this Tod's bag is authentic or not?  Thanks heaps.
> View attachment 3434081
> View attachment 3434082
> View attachment 3434083
> View attachment 3434084



Please post a close up picture of both end of the inside zipper area, zipper pull tab, bottom of the bag, the TODS embossing inside of the bag and the embossing on the hardware (studs).


----------



## jerrizhao

LT bag lady said:


> Please post a close up picture of both end of the inside zipper area, zipper pull tab, bottom of the bag, the TODS embossing inside of the bag and the embossing on the hardware (studs).


Hi LT Bag Lady, thank you sooo much for the quick reply.  I haven't bought the bag yet because the seller is offering a really cheap price so I'm a bit unsure. I tried to zoom in on the photos but I can't see any markings on either side of the inside zip.  She said that she got the bag more than ten years ago.  I'll go see it as soon as I can and will post more photos.


----------



## Lilpurse

Hello, please help in authenticating these two bags currently on eBay:
*
Item Name: *TOD'S LIGHT BLUE LEATHER SHOULDERBAG HANDBAG PURSE
*Listing number: *201640754836
*Seller name or ID: *cathy*grady
*Working Link
*
And the second bag:
*Item Name:*  Tod's Vintage women handbag
*Listing number:* 142077747639
*Seller name or ID*:  mom10288df4
*Working Link*

Thank you


----------



## LT bag lady

Lilpurse said:


> Hello, please help in authenticating these two bags currently on eBay:
> *
> Item Name: *TOD'S LIGHT BLUE LEATHER SHOULDERBAG HANDBAG PURSE
> *Listing number: *201640754836
> *Seller name or ID: *cathy*grady
> *Working Link
> Authentic
> *
> And the second bag:
> *Item Name:*  Tod's Vintage women handbag
> *Listing number:* 142077747639
> *Seller name or ID*:  mom10288df4
> *Working Link*
> 
> Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## Lilpurse

Great! Thank you very much.


----------



## 6efox

Hi ladies,

I've never owned a Tods handbag but I bought this bag from a thrift shop for AUD75 (about USD60). I thought the leather construction and overall quality appeared to be too good to be a fake so I gave it a shot. Great condition too.

One thing that made me go 'hmmm' was the two different linings (canvas + satiny one inside the zip pockets). 

Could I please have the bag authenticated? Please let me know if I need to post any other pictures. 

I'll post the pictures in two posts. Thank you so so so so much!!!


----------



## 6efox

More pictures.. apologies in advance if I accidentally upload duplicates. Thanks again!!

- Anna


----------



## LT bag lady

6efox said:


> More pictures.. apologies in advance if I accidentally upload duplicates. Thanks again!!
> 
> - Anna
> View attachment 3439502
> 
> View attachment 3439490
> View attachment 3439491
> View attachment 3439492
> View attachment 3439493
> View attachment 3439494
> View attachment 3439495
> View attachment 3439496
> View attachment 3439490
> View attachment 3439501



Authentic.


----------



## 6efox

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.



Yaaaay!! I thought so but definitely worth checking  Thanks so much LT, you are such a gem!!!


----------



## jburgh

A big thanks goes to LT bag lady for her authentications.  Her work is voluntary and I appreciate that she cares enough about helping our member enough to do so tirelessly.

Thanks LT!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

jburgh said:


> A big thanks goes to LT bag lady for her authentications.  Her work is voluntary and I appreciate that she cares enough about helping our member enough to do so tirelessly.
> 
> Thanks LT!!!



Thank you!  It's my pleasure to help!  TPF has been a wonderful source of information for me since I joined.  I have met some amazing people thanks to TPF.  I'm happy I can give something back.
Thank you JBurgh!  Best MOD on TPF.


----------



## momikei

Hi, i'm newbie here, i just bought Tod's bag from an online shop about $180 USD, it's Tod's G Bag Shopping Grande, but i'm not sure my bag is authentic. Kindly Please Authenticating this bag, thank you..


----------



## LT bag lady

momikei said:


> Hi, i'm newbie here, i just bought Tod's bag from an online shop about $180 USD, it's Tod's G Bag Shopping Grande, but i'm not sure my bag is authentic. Kindly Please Authenticating this bag, thank you..
> View attachment 3451493
> View attachment 3451493
> View attachment 3451494
> View attachment 3451495
> View attachment 3451496
> View attachment 3451497
> View attachment 3451498
> View attachment 3451499
> View attachment 3451500
> View attachment 3451501
> View attachment 3451502



Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## momikei

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!


Thank you so much LT bag lady, what a relief..


----------



## essiedub

I just received a pre-owned d-bag bauletto.  The dustbag bothers me.  Has anyone ever seen a satin dust bag for the d-bag?  It seems that it should be the cotton-y bag. Now I wonder if this is not the original dustbag or worse yet, that the bag might be a replica.


----------



## essiedub

essiedub said:


> View attachment 3453275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received a pre-owned d-bag bauletto.  The dustbag bothers me.  Has anyone ever seen a satin dust bag for the d-bag?  It seems that it should be the cotton-y bag. Now I wonder if this is not the original dustbag or worse yet, that the bag might be a replica.



Here's the link of the bag I bought.  Perhaps, you could take a quick, look? Much thanks!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../84433/3165/1269596&posRow=8&posCol=1&page=22


----------



## LT bag lady

essiedub said:


> Here's the link of the bag I bought.  Perhaps, you could take a quick, look? Much thanks!
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../84433/3165/1269596&posRow=8&posCol=1&page=22



Authentic.  I've seen the satin dust bags before, usually on exotic pieces; probably got switched at some point.


----------



## essiedub

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  I've seen the satin dust bags before, usually on exotic pieces; probably got switched at some point.



Thank you *LTbaglady*


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Hello Everyone, 

I'm looking to own my first Tod's, and would be very grateful for help authenticating this Kate? Here is the listing:

Listing Title: Tod's Kate Easy Media Giorno Green Leather Mini Satchel Handbag Mint!
Seller: alexis-consigns
ID Number: 262601648847
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262601648847?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## LT bag lady

PlaneGGirl said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to own my first Tod's, and would be very grateful for help authenticating this Kate? Here is the listing:
> 
> Listing Title: Tod's Kate Easy Media Giorno Green Leather Mini Satchel Handbag Mint!
> Seller: alexis-consigns
> ID Number: 262601648847
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262601648847?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and expertise!



Authentic Kate!


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ngu0127

Hi guys, please help me! I bought these two pairs of tods on the real real which look really good but just don't feel right..
They don't have the rich leather smell and the leather is coarse and feels man made. However, authenticate4u has just certified it as authentic.
I would love your opinion!
Listing: tod's kiltie oxfords
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/oxfords/tods-leather-round-toe-oxfords-7

Listing: tod's brown pointed-toe loafers
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/loafers/tods-brown-pointed-toe-loafers


----------



## LT bag lady

Ngu0127 said:


> Hi guys, please help me! I bought these two pairs of tods on the real real which look really good but just don't feel right..
> They don't have the rich leather smell and the leather is coarse and feels man made. However, authenticate4u has just certified it as authentic.
> I would love your opinion!
> Listing: tod's kiltie oxfords
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/oxfords/tods-leather-round-toe-oxfords-7
> 
> Listing: tod's brown pointed-toe loafers
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/loafers/tods-brown-pointed-toe-loafers



Pictures in the listing are not sufficient for an opinion.  If authentic4u said they are authentic that should be enough.


----------



## Themclennon

Hi I have just bought a TOD'S bag and would like it authenticated? can you help here are a couple of images from my bag, its a satchel with magnetic catch.


----------



## LT bag lady

Themclennon said:


> Hi I have just bought a TOD'S bag and would like it authenticated? can you help here are a couple of images from my bag, its a satchel with magnetic catch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463288
> View attachment 3463289
> View attachment 3463290
> View attachment 3463291



Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## Themclennon

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!


ooooh I am so happy thank you. xx


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello LT Bag Lady,

I just purchased this tote and believe it is authentic, but would like to get your expert opinion.  Could you please tell me if it is authentic?  Thank you!

https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=54831


----------



## LT bag lady

Rumbabird said:


> Hello LT Bag Lady,
> 
> I just purchased this tote and believe it is authentic, but would like to get your expert opinion.  Could you please tell me if it is authentic?  Thank you!
> 
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=54831



I can't get the images to load, can you post them here so I can have a look?


----------



## Rumbabird

LT bag lady said:


> I can't get the images to load, can you post them here so I can have a look?


----------



## Rumbabird

Rumbabird said:


> View attachment 3488657
> View attachment 3488658
> View attachment 3488659
> View attachment 3488661
> View attachment 3488662



I'm so sorry - having trouble with the photos.  Please bear with me as I try this again below.


----------



## Rumbabird




----------



## Rumbabird

View attachment 3488673
View attachment 3488674
View attachment 3488675







View attachment 3488673
View attachment 3488673


----------



## Rumbabird

Hopefully those were enough photos for you; but if you need more, I will take them when I receive the bag.  Thank you LT Bag Lady for your kind assistance with this


----------



## Rumbabird

Rumbabird said:


> Hopefully those were enough photos for you; but if you need more, I will take them when I receive the bag.  Thank you LT Bag Lady for your kind assistance with this


Another one:


----------



## LT bag lady

Rumbabird said:


> Another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488720



Authentic! Beautiful classic in box leather, enjoy!


----------



## Rumbabird

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic! Beautiful classic in box leather, enjoy!


Thank you so much for your setting my mind at ease.  It is so kind of you to provide us with this advice.  Much appreciated !


----------



## LT bag lady

Rumbabird said:


> Thank you so much for your setting my mind at ease.  It is so kind of you to provide us with this advice.  Much appreciated !



My pleasure, enjoy!


----------



## Advo

Hi there, could I ask for help with authenticating this bag?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tods-Tods-Ba...186437?hash=item41b5c0cfc5:g:JIoAAOSw8gVYA3IU
I think it's genuine but it looks like there isn't Tod's logo print on the lining, which I've never seen without for this style?


----------



## LT bag lady

Advo said:


> Hi there, could I ask for help with authenticating this bag?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tods-Tods-Ba...186437?hash=item41b5c0cfc5:g:JIoAAOSw8gVYA3IU
> I think it's genuine but it looks like there isn't Tod's logo print on the lining, which I've never seen without for this style?



Authentic.


----------



## Advo

Thank you very much, LT bag lady!


----------



## momikei

Hi Ladies, Kindly please authenticate this bag, 
my friend sold to me, and i want to know that if this bag authentic or not. thank in advance.
*Item Name: Tod's tote bag (i search in google but can't find the name of this bag)
Listing number: - 
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link: -
Comments: preloved bag*


----------



## LT bag lady

momikei said:


> Hi Ladies, Kindly please authenticate this bag,
> my friend sold to me, and i want to know that if this bag authentic or not. thank in advance.
> *Item Name: Tod's tote bag (i search in google but can't find the name of this bag)
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link: -
> Comments: preloved bag*



Authentic, enjoy


----------



## mdew8

First time poster here! Thank you in advance for the wonderful service you provide! This is the exact style bag I have been looking for (plain, black, classic tote), but have never seen a TOD's like this before. I would appreciate any advice on authenticity! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232117299039?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LT bag lady

mdew8 said:


> First time poster here! Thank you in advance for the wonderful service you provide! This is the exact style bag I have been looking for (plain, black, classic tote), but have never seen a TOD's like this before. I would appreciate any advice on authenticity!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232117299039?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pictures are insufficient for an opinion.  I need to see close ups of the inside lining, zipper both ends, hardware embossing and Tods stamp.


----------



## mdew8

LT bag lady said:


> Pictures are insufficient for an opinion.  I need to see close ups of the inside lining, zipper both ends, hardware embossing and Tods stamp.



Thank you for your response! I will post the pics requested upon receiving it.


----------



## mdew8

I should have asked this sooner, but is it at least a style that was made by TOD's? I couldn't find it anywhere! 
Thank you again!


----------



## LT bag lady

mdew8 said:


> I should have asked this sooner, but is it at least a style that was made by TOD's? I couldn't find it anywhere!
> Thank you again!



Honestly cannot say with 100% certainty that it is since I have never seen it before but it may have been a style not available in the US.


----------



## momikei

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy


Thank you LT Bag Lady, really appreciate it...


----------



## mdew8

As per your request, here are closer photos of the bag now that I have received it. The one things that concerns me is that it feels "plasticky", however, I've never felt one of the smoother leathered TOD's so have no grounds for comparison.  I look forward to your opinion and thank you again so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

mdew8 said:


> As per your request, here are closer photos of the bag now that I have received it. The one things that concerns me is that it feels "plasticky", however, I've never felt one of the smoother leathered TOD's so have no grounds for comparison.  I look forward to your opinion and thank you again so much!



Authentic!  It's probably from the early 90's.  Previous owner may have applied some product to the leather leaving the sticky residue.  Give it a wipe with a slightly damp cotton cloth.  Enjoy!


----------



## mdew8

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic!  It's probably from the early 90's.  Previous owner may have applied some product to the leather leaving the sticky residue.  Give it a wipe with a slightly damp cotton cloth.  Enjoy!


Thank you so much! How exciting!


----------



## jburgh

Thanks again for all your help in here, LT!!!


----------



## 2thclnr

I have found a few bags on Ebay that I like. I am hoping you can give me some insight about authenticity.
*Item Name: TOD'S Black Wrinkled Leather Satchel
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: linda*s***stuff 
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-TODS-B...361056?hash=item33c2130f20:g:UEQAAOSw44BYDNnd


Item Name: Auth ~TOD'S~ Black Pebbled Leather Satchel VGC! Medium ~Made In Italy!
Seller Name: designerdealeronline
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-TODS-B...361056?hash=item33c2130f20:g:UEQAAOSw44BYDNnd

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

2thclnr said:


> I have found a few bags on Ebay that I like. I am hoping you can give me some insight about authenticity.
> *Item Name: TOD'S Black Wrinkled Leather Satchel
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: linda*s***stuff
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-TODS-B...361056?hash=item33c2130f20:g:UEQAAOSw44BYDNnd
> 
> Please provide the listing number or link.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth ~TOD'S~ Black Pebbled Leather Satchel VGC! Medium ~Made In Italy!
> Seller Name: designerdealeronline
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-TODS-B...361056?hash=item33c2130f20:g:UEQAAOSw44BYDNnd
> 
> Thanks!



Please provide a listing number or link for the Linda's Stuff item.

2nd bag is Authentic


----------



## 2thclnr

LT bag lady said:


> Please provide a listing number or link for the Linda's Stuff item.
> 
> 2nd bag is Authentic




OOPS!! Looks like I used the same link. Sorry about that!
seller: Linda's Stuff
working link: http://shoplindasstuff.com/index.php?l=1513602

Sorry about that!!


----------



## LT bag lady

2thclnr said:


> OOPS!! Looks like I used the same link. Sorry about that!
> seller: Linda's Stuff
> working link: http://shoplindasstuff.com/index.php?l=1513602
> 
> Sorry about that!!



No apology necessary [emoji6].
Authentic.


----------



## 2thclnr

LT bag lady said:


> No apology necessary [emoji6].
> Authentic.


Thanks SO much!


----------



## Alebeth

Hello. I just purchased this bag at Winners in Canada. I wasn't planning on buying another bag but I just couldn't resist. It just looked so cute! I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. Thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

mimilo said:


> View attachment 3519973
> View attachment 3519974
> View attachment 3519975
> View attachment 3519976
> View attachment 3519977
> View attachment 3519978
> View attachment 3519979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I just purchased this bag at Winners in Canada. I wasn't planning on buying another bag but I just couldn't resist. It just looked so cute! I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. Thanks so much!



Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## Alebeth

Here is a photo of the cards. Thank you!


LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!



Thanks so much for your help, LT! I really appreciate it!
By the way, I love the "Master Enabler"!


----------



## mariecj

Hello! This is my first time here and I don't know if this is the appropriate way to post. I need advise on this bag please. I cannot find anything like it when googled and am wondering as to authenticity. Thank you for your help!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-TODS-satchel-Vachetta-color-leather-57be266641b4e04856003c6e


----------



## LT bag lady

mariecj said:


> Hello! This is my first time here and I don't know if this is the appropriate way to post. I need advise on this bag please. I cannot find anything like it when googled and am wondering as to authenticity. Thank you for your help!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-TODS-satchel-Vachetta-color-leather-57be266641b4e04856003c6e



Authentic.


----------



## takarai666

Hi all, I'm very new to this site. I signed up because recently I purchased a pair of TOD'S shoes from www.tods-loafers.com. I noticed that the company is located in China (found this out through my credit card statement). After thinking about it for a couple more days, I'm starting to be suspicious. So I went to their website and somehow it has now changed to www.tods-schuhe.com. Could anyone let me know if you have used the website to purchase TOD'S loafers?
I know I probably should have researched it more before purchasing. I mean $200+ for a pair of gommino loafers was probably too good to be true, right?


----------



## LT bag lady

takarai666 said:


> Hi all, I'm very new to this site. I signed up because recently I purchased a pair of TOD'S shoes from www.tods-loafers.com. I noticed that the company is located in China (found this out through my credit card statement). After thinking about it for a couple more days, I'm starting to be suspicious. So I went to their website and somehow it has now changed to www.tods-schuhe.com. Could anyone let me know if you have used the website to purchase TOD'S loafers?
> I know I probably should have researched it more before purchasing. I mean $200+ for a pair of gommino loafers was probably too good to be true, right?




That website is not an Authorized TODs dealer.  Those items are most likely counterfeit.  They offer a return policy, you may want to contact them and request a refund for return.  Good luck.


----------



## feelkool

Hello. I bought ebay tod's bag a couple of days ago. But after purchase, I am not sure if it is authentic or not. 
Here is the pictures of the one that I have bought. Would you please check it for authenticity. Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

feelkool said:


> Hello. I bought ebay tod's bag a couple of days ago. But after purchase, I am not sure if it is authentic or not.
> Here is the pictures of the one that I have bought. Would you please check it for authenticity. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557296
> View attachment 3557297
> View attachment 3557298
> View attachment 3557299
> View attachment 3557300
> View attachment 3557301
> View attachment 3557302
> View attachment 3557303
> View attachment 3557304


Please post a link to the completed auction


----------



## feelkool

jburgh said:


> Please post a link to the completed auction



Here it is. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152361385586


----------



## LT bag lady

feelkool said:


> Here it is.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152361385586



Authentic


----------



## feelkool

Thanks a lot. I am happy to hear that. 
Happy holiday to all of you.


----------



## **shoelover**

Hi, 

Can someone please authenticate this bag. Very much appreciated.

*Item Name:  Tod's Black Cross Body Bag
Listing number: N.A 
Seller name or ID: Listed by TGRinc
Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tod-s-cross-body-bag-black-9217399/
Comments: This bag is from teadesy. 1st time using this site. Thank you. *


----------



## LT bag lady

**shoelover** said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag. Very much appreciated.
> 
> *Item Name:  Tod's Black Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: N.A
> Seller name or ID: Listed by TGRinc
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tod-s-cross-body-bag-black-9217399/
> Comments: This bag is from teadesy. 1st time using this site. Thank you. *



Authentic.


----------



## Fayiogarage

Hi authenticator

Can someone please authenticate this bag. Very much appreciated.

*Item Name: Tod's Black Bag
Listing number: N.A 
Seller name or ID: friend of mine
Working Link: 
Comments: materil is nylon mix leather
	

		
			
		

		
	



*


----------



## LT bag lady

Fayiogarage said:


> Hi authenticator
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag. Very much appreciated.
> 
> *Item Name: Tod's Black Bag
> Listing number: N.A
> Seller name or ID: friend of mine
> Working Link:
> Comments: materil is nylon mix leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592533
> View attachment 3592534
> *



You may want to consider an authentication service as all your post on TPF are request for authentication.


----------



## Fayiogarage

LT bag lady said:


> You may want to consider an authentication service as all your post on TPF are request for authentication.





LT bag lady said:


> You may want to consider an authentication service as all your post on TPF are request for authentication.



Yes Please LT Bag lady..so this tods authentic or not?

Can someone help me

Thank you so much


----------



## jburgh

Fayiogarage said:


> Yes Please LT Bag lady..so this tods authentic or not?
> 
> Can someone help me
> 
> Thank you so much


Hello, If someone hereis able to help, you will get an answer.  However, we are a low traffic forum, so you may want to consider a professional authenticating business for help.


----------



## Mschippy

Hello, I have been reading this forum for ages but only now have something to post myself! I am an op-shopper almost exclusively, and last week found this bag that I really hope is authentic, especially as it was a bit more than I usually pay for things.... I hope the pictures are good enough for you all. Many many thanks in advance - I will be seriously excited of this is the real deal!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mschippy said:


> View attachment 3593051
> View attachment 3593052
> View attachment 3593051
> View attachment 3593052
> View attachment 3593053
> View attachment 3593056
> View attachment 3593057
> View attachment 3593059
> View attachment 3593060
> View attachment 3593061
> View attachment 3593063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I have been reading this forum for ages but only now have something to post myself! I am an op-shopper almost exclusively, and last week found this bag that I really hope is authentic, especially as it was a bit more than I usually pay for things.... I hope the pictures are good enough for you all. Many many thanks in advance - I will be seriously excited of this is the real deal!!



Authentic.  You won't regret this purchase, Tods leather is lovely, bags are very well made to last, enjoy!


----------



## Mschippy

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  You won't regret this purchase, Tods leather is lovely, bags are very well made to last, enjoy!


Wow - thank you so much. Now I am completely smitten with it! Am going to start reading leather care info immediately.... Thanks again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## madgratess

Hi! Any idea if Tods uses this type of lining?


----------



## LT bag lady

madgratess said:


> Hi! Any idea if Tods uses this type of lining?



Yes, Tods does use this lining.


----------



## dreamreels

Please help me with this bag. Want to gift it on my Wife's birthday later this month.  I want all of yours help in Authenticating & Making Best Offer i.e. Estimating the best worth of this Bag.

*Item Name: TOD'S G-LINE EASY SACCA GRANDE-(The Forever 'IT' Bag
Listing number:  272567770960
Seller name or ID:  rbeshop
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TODS-G-LINE-EASY-SACCA-GRANDE-The-Forever-IT-Bag/272567770960


Comments: What would be the fair purchase price for this bag?*


----------



## LT bag lady

dreamreels said:


> Please help me with this bag. Want to gift it on my Wife's birthday later this month.  I want all of yours help in Authenticating & Making Best Offer i.e. Estimating the best worth of this Bag.
> 
> *Item Name: TOD'S G-LINE EASY SACCA GRANDE-(The Forever 'IT' Bag
> Listing number:  272567770960
> Seller name or ID:  rbeshop
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TODS-G-LINE-EASY-SACCA-GRANDE-The-Forever-IT-Bag/272567770960
> 
> 
> Comments: What would be the fair purchase price for this bag?*



The pictures in the listing are not sufficient to offer an opinion on authenticity.  I need pictures of the bottom, close up of the hardware embossing, entire inside zipper, leather tab inside the pocket, clearer (not so dark) picture of the inside lining.


----------



## dreamreels

LT bag lady said:


> The pictures in the listing are not sufficient to offer an opinion on authenticity.  I need pictures of the bottom, close up of the hardware embossing, entire inside zipper, leather tab inside the pocket, clearer (not so dark) picture of the inside lining.




Thank you. I will ask the seller to share some more pics.


----------



## Marilla

Could you please authenticate this purse? I'm guessing fake but worth a try! Thank you

Item name: Genuine Designer Tods black leather purse 
Item number: 182473064302
Seller: dressingrooms

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-DES...%3Ab3d4c2a315a0a7854620c7ccfffc67c4%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## LT bag lady

Marilla said:


> Could you please authenticate this purse? I'm guessing fake but worth a try! Thank you
> 
> Item name: Genuine Designer Tods black leather purse
> Item number: 182473064302
> Seller: dressingrooms
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-DES...%3Ab3d4c2a315a0a7854620c7ccfffc67c4%7Ciid%3A2



Link is for a wallet, a fake wallet.


----------



## Marilla

LT bag lady said:


> Link is for a wallet, a fake wallet.



Thank you. We call that a purse in the UK


----------



## jburgh

dreamreels said:


> Please help me with this bag. Want to gift it on my Wife's birthday later this month.  I want all of yours help in Authenticating & Making Best Offer i.e. Estimating the best worth of this Bag.
> 
> *Item Name: TOD'S G-LINE EASY SACCA GRANDE-(The Forever 'IT' Bag
> Listing number:  272567770960
> Seller name or ID:  rbeshop
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TODS-G-LINE-EASY-SACCA-GRANDE-The-Forever-IT-Bag/272567770960
> 
> 
> Comments: What would be the fair purchase price for this bag?*


Just and FYI, we can only offer authenticity opinions. Only you can decide if it i a fair price. I just checked the listing and the seller has not added more photos.


----------



## Haguer

Hi can u authenticate this Tods? Thanks 
It is Bauletto


----------



## Haguer

mimilo said:


> View attachment 3519973
> View attachment 3519974
> View attachment 3519975
> View attachment 3519976
> View attachment 3519977
> View attachment 3519978
> View attachment 3519979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I just purchased this bag at Winners in Canada. I wasn't planning on buying another bag but I just couldn't resist. It just looked so cute! I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. Thanks so much!


Wow, from winners? Do u mind me asking what was the price?


----------



## LT bag lady

Haguer said:


> Hi can u authenticate this Tods? Thanks
> It is Bauletto



Pictures needed for an opinion:
Front shot, back shot, bottom, close up of hardware embossing, full zipper, inside tab, & lining.


----------



## Haguer

LT bag lady said:


> Pictures needed for an opinion:
> Front shot, back shot, bottom, close up of hardware embossing, full zipper, inside tab, & lining.


Thx, will ask the seller to send pics


----------



## Haguer

Haguer said:


> Thx, will ask the seller to send pics


Here is more pics, thx for yr help
Does "italy" in "Made in Italy" seem okay?


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Could you please authenticate this:

Item: Tods Black Leather White Trim Small Flap Shoulder Handbag
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Item number: 201853548789
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201853548789?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

Haguer said:


> Here is more pics, thx for yr help
> Does "italy" in "Made in Italy" seem okay?



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Got2bauthentic said:


> Could you please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Tods Black Leather White Trim Small Flap Shoulder Handbag
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Item number: 201853548789
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201853548789?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



I don't see any red flags but would like to see the entire inside zipper and a clear close up of the embossing on the leather.


----------



## Haguer

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


Thx a lot


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Hello. I am new here. I purchased this bag as new (with tag cut) a couple of years ago before I heard about this forum on eBay. I found it in my closet but don't plan to use it any more. Before selling this bag I'd like to authenticate it. I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. Thanks so much!


----------



## hbrunkow

Can someone authenticate,  give me style name?  Thanks!


----------



## lesviolettes

Hello guys! I'm new here and i need your help. Yesterday i was checking out some old bags i had in my closet with a friend when i got my hands on this "vintage" bag gifted by my aunt some years ago, apparently after doing some research on the internet it should be a tote D BAG from the 90s, same model owned by Princess Diana. The main problem is that when i continued my research and seeing other pics of this bag posted by who owned this same model as well i noticed the bottom was totally different (click, click, here for a full view), expect for some other bags on sale on a different local e-commerce site by some people who live nearly my area (strange, isn't it?). At this point, i'm guessing it's probably a fake BUT i still want to be sure considering i'd like to sell it on eBay. Thank you so much in advance! (PS: please, keep in mind it's pretty worn-out).









































































Edit: Some of these pics are too heavy so if you can't see one or more here's the full gallery.


----------



## MyriamVogt

Hey Ladies 

Can someone please help me authenticate this* Tod's / TODS - D.D.Bag 2 Manici ZIP Grande*? 
I bought the bag myself on eBay and would like to sell it again. 

But first I want to be sure that it is an original handbag.
The eBay account is my own.

Item Name: 
Tod's / TODS - D.D.Bag 2 Manici ZIP Grande (large) - Tasche - Shopper - Tote

Item Number:
162454059324

Seller ID:
mundm73
http://www.ebay.de/usr/mundm73?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/162454059324?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thank you so much :-*
Best regards, Myriam


----------



## LT bag lady

Please consider using a paid service.


----------



## Olive2014

Hello,
I'm new on this site and would like some assistance authenticating a Tod's bag please.
It has a serial no of Vol 12 20, has a canvassy type lining (dark beige in colour), Lampo written in an italic on the underside of the zip and the leather does scratch and is an unusual shade of red. The only thing that troubles me is the fact that the metal zippers do not have the leather pull (I have seen some bags without the leather pull).
If genuine, I would like some help on the serial number and if it tes me the bag's age at all please.
Any help much appreciated - bag is rather pretty.


----------



## LT bag lady

Olive2014 said:


> View attachment 3691506
> View attachment 3691508
> View attachment 3691509
> View attachment 3691510
> View attachment 3691511
> View attachment 3691512
> View attachment 3691506
> View attachment 3691506
> View attachment 3691508
> View attachment 3691509
> View attachment 3691510
> View attachment 3691511
> View attachment 3691512
> View attachment 3691513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I'm new on this site and would like some assistance authenticating a Tod's bag please.
> It has a serial no of Vol 12 20, has a canvassy type lining (dark beige in colour), Lampo written in an italic on the underside of the zip and the leather does scratch and is an unusual shade of red. The only thing that troubles me is the fact that the metal zippers do not have the leather pull (I have seen some bags without the leather pull).
> If genuine, I would like some help on the serial number and if it tes me the bag's age at all please.
> Any help much appreciated - bag is rather pretty.



Authentic.  Enjoy!  This style is about 8 years old.


----------



## amasya

Hello,
Would you please authenticate this TOD'S? Thank you.
http://www.1todsstore.com/tods-leat...n-sale-todsi011-p-11.html?number_of_uploads=0


----------



## LT bag lady

amasya said:


> Hello,
> Would you please authenticate this TOD'S? Thank you.
> http://www.1todsstore.com/tods-leat...n-sale-todsi011-p-11.html?number_of_uploads=0



That site is not the official TODS website.  Those items are all fake.


----------



## Southtwn

Hello! I'm new here and I just recently picked up this bag at a thrift store. Any help in authenticating it would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Southtwn

Also here is the serial number tag found in the inner zipper pocket


----------



## LT bag lady

Southtwn said:


> Hello! I'm new here and I just recently picked up this bag at a thrift store. Any help in authenticating it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## Southtwn

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!


Thank you!!


----------



## Lollipop@50

Hi I would like to bid on a Tods bag on Ebay but want to know first if it's genuine so I know whether to bid or not. Can you help?
Item Number:- 142465850955
Seller ID:-  hubble1968   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/hubble1968?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2754
Link:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## LT bag lady

Lollipop@50 said:


> Hi I would like to bid on a Tods bag on Ebay but want to know first if it's genuine so I know whether to bid or not. Can you help?
> Item Number:- 142465850955
> Seller ID:-  hubble1968
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/hubble1968?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2754
> Link:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Fake, listing ended, thankfully!  Hope no one purchased it 'off' eBay.


----------



## Lollipop@50

LT bag lady said:


> Fake, listing ended, thankfully!  Hope no one purchased it 'off' eBay.


Thank you so much - I had suspected as much and didn't bid but unfortunately someone did. I'll report to Ebay as the seller had two "authentic" Tods bags for sale. Great forum by the way!


----------



## Incalifornia7

Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you for your help


----------



## Incalifornia7

I bought it from real real but never saw an alligator bag before and not sure if it is an alligator classic millennium finish or plastic. The bag is very nice inside, smooth leather. I read that Tod's bags are of high quality. The bag is nice but the metal corners are slightly off and the bag makes some noise . It is very stiff. I will post more pictures. Thank you so much !


----------



## Incalifornia7

What year of the bag is it?


----------



## Incalifornia7

Is it Tod's alligator bag? If so, what year is it? Thank you so much ! I bought it and I have doubts. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/tods-alligator-d-styling-tote-3


----------



## LT bag lady

Incalifornia7 said:


> Is it Tod's alligator bag? If so, what year is it? Thank you so much ! I bought it and I have doubts. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/tods-alligator-d-styling-tote-3



Can you please pictures of the bottom, 1 corner, entire inside zipper if it has one, any embossing of TODS, Made in xxxxx stamp, close up of hardware.  Clear image of the front of the bag, straight on shot, inside of the bag.


----------



## Incalifornia7

Thank you so much for the reply. Here are the pictures


----------



## Incalifornia7

Zipper


----------



## Incalifornia7

To show size


----------



## Incalifornia7

Front


----------



## Incalifornia7

Back


----------



## Incalifornia7

Inside


----------



## Incalifornia7

Zipper


----------



## Incalifornia7

Corner


----------



## LT bag lady

Incalifornia7 said:


> Corner



Exquisite! Authentic, you did well, I love leather lined bags.  This style bag is very stiff even in the box leather.  Enjoy!


----------



## Incalifornia7

Thank you so much ! I appreciate your reply. All the best to you.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hi there, I'm considering purchasing this bag via Facebook marketplace. Seller promises she purchased directly from Tods but I was hoping an expert could weigh in here. 
Pics:


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Seller just sent me these additional pics ..


----------



## LT bag lady

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Seller just sent me these additional pics ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807302
> View attachment 3807303
> View attachment 3807304



Authentic.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Thank you so much!! Really appreciate it! And I got a great deal- $160!


----------



## LT bag lady

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Thank you so much!! Really appreciate it! And I got a great deal- $160!



[emoji15] Awesome deal!  I would have jumped on it too!  Enjoy, you did well!


----------



## reikochan

Hello,
This is my first time buying a Tod's bag. My friend owns this and is willing to sell it to me. She is starting her own thrift shop to sell her old stuff and this is one of her pre-loved items. Can you please check and let me know if this is authentic before I actually purchase?
I would appreciate your help!
Thank you


----------



## LT bag lady

reikochan said:


> Hello,
> This is my first time buying a Tod's bag. My friend owns this and is willing to sell it to me. She is starting her own thrift shop to sell her old stuff and this is one of her pre-loved items. Can you please check and let me know if this is authentic before I actually purchase?
> I would appreciate your help!
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3814591
> View attachment 3814855
> View attachment 3814856
> View attachment 3814857
> View attachment 3814907
> View attachment 3814909
> View attachment 3814911
> View attachment 3814912



Authentic


----------



## reikochan

Thank you so so much!


----------



## Kareenn

Hi kindly authenticate this. I have had this as a hand me down and I am not sure if it's authentic.  
Sorry but no listing or any link, just personal pics.


----------



## LT bag lady

Kareenn said:


> Hi kindly authenticate this. I have had this as a hand me down and I am not sure if it's authentic.
> Sorry but no listing or any link, just personal pics.
> View attachment 3839183
> View attachment 3839184
> View attachment 3839185
> View attachment 3839186
> View attachment 3839189
> View attachment 3839187
> View attachment 3839188



Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## Kareenn

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

*Item Name: *Beige Tod's Python Hobo Bag
*Listing number: *253083445591
*Seller name or ID: designerrevival *
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beige-Tods-...445591?hash=item3aecf2e957:g:CVUAAOSw4~VZiKW9
*Comments:  *Could you authenticate please, I like the price I am thinking of adding it to my collections.


----------



## LT bag lady

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> *Item Name: *Beige Tod's Python Hobo Bag
> *Listing number: *253083445591
> *Seller name or ID: designerrevival *
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beige-Tods-...445591?hash=item3aecf2e957:g:CVUAAOSw4~VZiKW9
> *Comments:  *Could you authenticate please, I like the price I am thinking of adding it to my collections.



Unfortunately, the 5 images in the listing are too far (I even tried to expand, just got blurred).  Ask the seller for clear close up of hardware engraving, full image of the zipper, close up of the inside & close up of the made in Italy & any other embossing.


----------



## Molly0

A friend picked this bag up in a consignment store.  I said i would help in authenticating but I have no clue about authenticity of Tod's. (other than it seems to me that Lampo zippers are usually present. Not the case here, however). Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3855864
> View attachment 3855863
> View attachment 3855849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend picked this bag up in a consignment store.  I said i would help in authenticating but I have no clue about authenticity of Tod's. (other than it seems to me that Lampo zippers are usually present. Not the case here, however). Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you!



A few more pics.

Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3855869
> View attachment 3855868
> View attachment 3855866
> View attachment 3855867
> 
> 
> A few more pics.
> 
> Thank you!



Can you show me a picture of the entire inside zipper and a close up of each end?  Also the embossing on the zipper pull.  Honestly, so far, I’m leaning towards not authenticate...


----------



## Molly0

LT bag lady said:


> Can you show me a picture of the entire inside zipper and a close up of each end?  Also the embossing on the zipper pull.  Honestly, so far, I’m leaning towards not authenticate...


I'm thinking that as well but here are the zipper pictures.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3857150
> View attachment 3857151
> View attachment 3857150
> View attachment 3857151
> 
> I'm thinking that as well but here are the zipper pictures.


Oops I missed some. Here they are.


----------



## LT bag lady

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3857159
> View attachment 3857158
> 
> Oops I missed some. Here they are.



As suspected, not authenticate.


----------



## Molly0

LT bag lady said:


> As suspected, not authenticate.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Popdoodledoo

Hi Ladies,
I need some help to authenticate this Tod's bag. Just received it, and I am not sure it is authentic or not since I cant find this style on the internet.

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## LT bag lady

Popdoodledoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I need some help to authenticate this Tod's bag. Just received it, and I am not sure it is authentic or not since I cant find this style on the internet.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!



Authentic.


----------



## Popdoodledoo

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thank youu sooo muchh!


----------



## Alfredc

Hello,
I am new to this forum and probably the only man here lol. I just purchased a Tod's purse as a gift for my wife since she said that she needed a black leather bag, and I just wanted to make sure that what I purchased is an authentic Tod's bag. The model name is Flower (it looks like it have been discontinued), and I purchased it at Burlington with a good discount (paid close to $800). What worries me about this bag is that the leather type on the outside is different from the leather on the inside of the bag. The leather on the inside si more like a suede leather material (still real leather though, but doesn't smell like leather). I can still return it if it is not authentic. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Alfredc

links:


----------



## LT bag lady

Alfredc said:


> links:



I cannot see the images.


----------



## Alfredc

LT bag lady said:


> I cannot see the images.


Let me try this again... https://ibb.co/fqvwhw


----------



## Alfredc

More pictures: https://ibb.co/fUGV9b
https://ibb.co/eRcWFG
https://ibb.co/kBqU2w
https://ibb.co/hww2Nw
https://ibb.co/f5u3Cw


----------



## Alfredc

More:
https://ibb.co/mMSZKb
https://ibb.co/cYqRXw
https://ibb.co/dW2ekG
https://ibb.co/enKyeb
Zipper:
https://ibb.co/nhhOCw
https://ibb.co/bvo25G
https://ibb.co/kNLtCw
Case:
https://ibb.co/dyujkG
https://ibb.co/e3sLQG


----------



## Alfredc

Nothing?


----------



## LT bag lady

Alfredc said:


> More:
> https://ibb.co/mMSZKb
> https://ibb.co/cYqRXw
> https://ibb.co/dW2ekG
> https://ibb.co/enKyeb
> Zipper:
> https://ibb.co/nhhOCw
> https://ibb.co/bvo25G
> https://ibb.co/kNLtCw
> Case:
> https://ibb.co/dyujkG
> https://ibb.co/e3sLQG



Authentic.  Sorry for delay.


----------



## Alfredc

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.  Sorry for delay.


Good to know, my wife loved it anyway!


----------



## H3@VENSKY

Hello,
Please kindly authenticate this bag. My husband purchased this on eBay, but I have posted my personal pics. The embossing of the model number is difficult to read, but it looks like "1713" or "1718". All of the zippers are metal, but the only marked Lampo zipper is the interior zipper. The exterior zippers are YKK zippers. The metal hardware is marked with "TOD'S". It is a pebbled leather with a burnt orange fabric lining. It would  be much appreciated if someone can tell me the model name of this bag and circa. I assume it's any older model if it's indeed authentic.

Thanks!

P.s. I tried to upload the pictures, but received error messages stating that the size was too big, so I just pasted them below. If the pictures cannot be viewed, please let me know. I will try to find a solution.

Some of pic Links:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/a79JF5tOE0ZDTZKC3
https://photos.app.goo.gl/vSExkkLPBHgAsEOd2
https://photos.app.goo.gl/l3hF2J0IkLtp2nhA2
https://photos.app.goo.gl/gRi2n4oLmzKhXTzi2
https://photos.app.goo.gl/zL8inkH1LNd0UbZl2
https://photos.app.goo.gl/kO2yjDDutv2w7EpG3
https://photos.app.goo.gl/DPLr8uIy2KduvELe2
https://photos.app.goo.gl/aKTbJXlxUubfq5C73


----------



## jrexy

Hi!  I just purchased this D bag and realized it has a white lining, when most others are showing a black lining... I hope this thread is still active...  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TODS-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## LT bag lady

jrexy said:


> Hi!  I just purchased this D bag and realized it has a white lining, when most others are showing a black lining... I hope this thread is still active...  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TODS-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## jrexy

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy!



Gasp!  The Tod's engraving looked a bit off-center on the zippers, and the lining looked like the fake one in the eBay guide to an authentic Tods... so I told the seller I was going to return it and he is refunding my money.  However, if you are certain it is authentic, I'll message him to undo.  Do you mind looking at the photos once more?  Thank you!!!  Julie


----------



## H3@VENSKY

LT bag lady,

Were you able to authenticate or gauge some probability of authenticity on my aforementioned bag?  If you need me to try to reformat, please, let me know. Otherwise, your opinion would be much appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

H3@VENSKY said:


> Hello,
> Please kindly authenticate this bag. My husband purchased this on eBay, but I have posted my personal pics. The embossing of the model number is difficult to read, but it looks like "1713" or "1718". All of the zippers are metal, but the only marked Lampo zipper is the interior zipper. The exterior zippers are YKK zippers. The metal hardware is marked with "TOD'S". It is a pebbled leather with a burnt orange fabric lining. It would  be much appreciated if someone can tell me the model name of this bag and circa. I assume it's any older model if it's indeed authentic.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.s. I tried to upload the pictures, but received error messages stating that the size was too big, so I just pasted them below. If the pictures cannot be viewed, please let me know. I will try to find a solution.


Authentic, enjoy.


----------



## H3@VENSKY

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic, enjoy.


Thank you so much!


----------



## CashmereCouture

Hello ladies, your expertise are needed!

Can you pls. authenticate my new-to-me pink bag? I got this on eBay.
*
Item Name: Unknown. It was called "Tod's Shoulder Purse Tote Pink Leather" in listing.
Listing number: eBay number 222803303931 
Seller name or ID: The Fashion Seller
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Shoul...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Comments:*
- It is definitely leather, based on smell and reaction to water.
- There are some signs of wear.
- I cannot find this exact style online. I think it is from the early 2000s.
- The zippers all have a stylized "Lampo" emblem with a lightening zigzag.
- There is an authenticity card but the text looks different from that on other cards I've seen online. Could it have changed?
- There are feet, but they are not visible from inside the bag.
- The metal rivets have "Tod's" on them.
- The only thing resembling a serial number is "TP 19" stamped next to "Genuine Leather" on inside zipper.
- Stitching looks symetrical everywhere except on one small part of the side pockets (below where the zipper closes). One on side, there are 4 stitches and on the other, there are 5. Is this a red flag?

I'm attaching as many pics as possible.Let me know if you need more.

Many thanks for this valuable service!!

Geo


----------



## LT bag lady

CashmereCouture said:


> Hello ladies, your expertise are needed!
> 
> Can you pls. authenticate my new-to-me pink bag? I got this on eBay.
> *
> Item Name: Unknown. It was called "Tod's Shoulder Purse Tote Pink Leather" in listing.
> Listing number: eBay number 222803303931
> Seller name or ID: The Fashion Seller
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Shoul...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments:*
> - It is definitely leather, based on smell and reaction to water.
> - There are some signs of wear.
> - I cannot find this exact style online. I think it is from the early 2000s.
> - The zippers all have a stylized "Lampo" emblem with a lightening zigzag.
> - There is an authenticity card but the text looks different from that on other cards I've seen online. Could it have changed?
> - There are feet, but they are not visible from inside the bag.
> - The metal rivets have "Tod's" on them.
> - The only thing resembling a serial number is "TP 19" stamped next to "Genuine Leather" on inside zipper.
> - Stitching looks symetrical everywhere except on one small part of the side pockets (below where the zipper closes). One on side, there are 4 stitches and on the other, there are 5. Is this a red flag?
> 
> I'm attaching as many pics as possible.Let me know if you need more.
> 
> Many thanks for this valuable service!!
> 
> ]



Authentic, you did very well!  Love this style it’s a G Bag in the satchel version.  Enjoy!


----------



## CashmereCouture

Wow, that was fast! Thank you so much LT bag lady.


----------



## aehrah

Hello, dear authenticators! Newbie here and so happy to have found this page. I just need a little help please as I'm very interested in the pair below:

*Item Name: *Tods Womens City Gomminos 
*Listing number: *282675716035
*Seller name or ID: **marishosta_0*
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-Wom...5-Excellent-Condition-Dark-Blue-/282675716035
*Comments: *Seller posted photos of purchase from Old Bond Street, bought in 2017. She also has 100% positive rating so far.

Grateful for your help! xx


----------



## giedusis

Hello,

Would you kindly authenticate this please?

*Item Name: Tods Wave bag
Listing number: 253516891818
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/253516891818 *

Comments: my only concern that the long strap is in clear plastic (asked seller if she has the small fabric pouch and the answer is no).

Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

aehrah said:


> Hello, dear authenticators! Newbie here and so happy to have found this page. I just need a little help please as I'm very interested in the pair below:
> 
> *Item Name: *Tods Womens City Gomminos
> *Listing number: *282675716035
> *Seller name or ID: **marishosta_0*
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-Wom...5-Excellent-Condition-Dark-Blue-/282675716035
> *Comments: *Seller posted photos of purchase from Old Bond Street, bought in 2017. She also has 100% positive rating so far.
> 
> Grateful for your help! xx



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

giedusis said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you kindly authenticate this please?
> 
> *Item Name: Tods Wave bag
> Listing number: 253516891818
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/253516891818 *
> 
> Comments: my only concern that the long strap is in clear plastic (asked seller if she has the small fabric pouch and the answer is no).
> 
> Thank you!



Pictures are not the best but I don’t see any red flags.


----------



## giedusis

LT bag lady said:


> Pictures are not the best but I don’t see any red flags.




Thank you! Sadly I missed the deadline and the bag went to someone else. I’ll be posting another for authentication in a bit.


----------



## giedusis

Hello,

Would you kindly authenticate this bag? The seller seamed very nice but I don’t own any Tods bags so just want to check for the peace of mind (I purchased the bag). Thank you in advance. 

Item Name: Tods Small Wave bag
Listing number: 253529877120
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/253529877120


----------



## giedusis

Two more pictures...thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

giedusis said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you kindly authenticate this bag? The seller seamed very nice but I don’t own any Tods bags so just want to check for the peace of mind (I purchased the bag). Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Tods Small Wave bag
> Listing number: 253529877120
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/253529877120



Authentic,


----------



## Cc1213

Hello! Would some mind looking over these shoes I found secondhand? These were $3 when it was all said and done, so I won’t be too upset if these are fake. The interior lining is what’s making me concerned...the exterior appears to be real snakeskin.


----------



## V0N1B2

Cc1213 said:


> Hello! Would some mind looking over these shoes I found secondhand? These were $3 when it was all said and done, so I won’t be too upset if these are fake. The interior lining is what’s making me concerned...the exterior appears to be real snakeskin.
> View attachment 4062523
> 
> View attachment 4062524
> View attachment 4062526
> View attachment 4062527
> 
> View attachment 4062529


You will probably get a faster response if you post these in the AT Shoes thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-717#post-32273304


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag please? I just bought it
Item name: tods D bag bauletto?


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Extra pics


----------



## ieatpinktacoz

?


----------



## Jamie21991

Can someone please tell me if this is authentic? And around what year it might be from?


----------



## LT bag lady

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Extra pics



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

ieatpinktacoz said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082583
> View attachment 4082584
> View attachment 4082583
> View attachment 4082585



Not authentic, fake.


----------



## LT bag lady

Jamie21991 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is authentic? And around what year it might be from?



Need pictures of inside lining, pocket& zipper.  Also close up of TODS stamps.


----------



## Jamie21991

LT bag lady said:


> Need pictures of inside lining, pocket& zipper.  Also close up of TODS stamps.



Thanks! Here are some more pictures! Also, if authentic, is it a D bag?


----------



## peachclementine

Hi, could you please take a look at this Mini D-Bag in khaki? Thank you!!
http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...ods/kaki-leder-tods-handtaschen-4440384.shtml


----------



## LT bag lady

Duplicate post


----------



## LT bag lady

Jamie21991 said:


> Thanks! Here are some more pictures! Also, if authentic, is it a D bag?
> View attachment 4092246
> View attachment 4092247
> View attachment 4092248
> View attachment 4092249
> View attachment 4092250
> View attachment 4092251
> View attachment 4092252
> View attachment 4092253
> View attachment 4092254
> View attachment 4092255



Authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

peachclementine said:


> Hi, could you please take a look at this Mini D-Bag in khaki? Thank you!!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...ods/kaki-leder-tods-handtaschen-4440384.shtml



Authentic


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Hi can you help me authenticate this bag? I bought it from second hand shop many years ago and never thought it is fake but now when i see it closely, i just feel might worth to check. I have 2 bags. Appreciate the help

Item id: 
1. Tods g line sacca media pink
2. I dont know - will do separate post for pics

Pics as attached

Thank you


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this bag? I bought it from second hand shop many years ago and never thought it is fake but now when i see it closely, i just feel might worth to check. I have 2 bags. Appreciate the help
> 
> Item id:
> 1. Tods g line sacca media pink
> 2. I dont know - will do separate post for pics
> 
> Pics as attached
> 
> Thank you


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Hi, anything that i need to amend or add for the authentication? Thanks


----------



## Abarth1

Hello!
Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine Tod’s bag? I’ve never seen one like it - it seems genuine to me but does not have a lampo zip. Thank you!


----------



## AndriiDobro

Hi, I need some help to authenticate this Tod's bag. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## SMURTY

Hi Ladies,
Pls help me to authenticate this Tod's bag. Just received it, and I am not sure it is authentic or not since I cant find this style on the internet. I have plan to repair the bag if its really authentic.

I'll apreciate the response. Thank you


----------



## LT bag lady

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this bag? I bought it from second hand shop many years ago and never thought it is fake but now when i see it closely, i just feel might worth to check. I have 2 bags. Appreciate the help
> 
> Item id:
> 1. Tods g line sacca media pink
> 2. I dont know - will do separate post for pics
> 
> Pics as attached
> 
> Thank you



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag please? I just bought it
> Item name: tods D bag bauletto?



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Jamie21991 said:


> Thanks! Here are some more pictures! Also, if authentic, is it a D bag?
> View attachment 4092246
> View attachment 4092247
> View attachment 4092248
> View attachment 4092249
> View attachment 4092250
> View attachment 4092251
> View attachment 4092252
> View attachment 4092253
> View attachment 4092254
> View attachment 4092255



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

ieatpinktacoz said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082583
> View attachment 4082584
> View attachment 4082583
> View attachment 4082585



Not authentic TODS


----------



## LT bag lady

Jamie21991 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is authentic? And around what year it might be from?



Mid 90’s


----------



## LT bag lady

Abarth1 said:


> Hello!
> Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine Tod’s bag? I’ve never seen one like it - it seems genuine to me but does not have a lampo zip. Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

AndriiDobro said:


> Hi, I need some help to authenticate this Tod's bag. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you!



Not authentic TODS


----------



## LT bag lady

SMURTY said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Pls help me to authenticate this Tod's bag. Just received it, and I am not sure it is authentic or not since I cant find this style on the internet. I have plan to repair the bag if its really authentic.
> 
> I'll apreciate the response. Thank you



Authentic


----------



## SMURTY

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! I bought this tote off of poshmark from a nice girl. Can you please authenticate?

Url:
https://bnc.lt/focc/UXZnU7iBEP

Comment: it has a lampo zipper but I can't find a made in tag for the life of me.


----------



## LT bag lady

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! I bought this tote off of poshmark from a nice girl. Can you please authenticate?
> 
> Url:
> https://bnc.lt/focc/UXZnU7iBEP
> 
> Comment: it has a lampo zipper but I can't find a made in tag for the life of me.



Authentic


----------



## Elisemuriel

Hello everyone!
I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag for me & potentially identify it? Apologies for the poor pictures, I'll upload better ones if required.


----------



## LT bag lady

Not authentic.  This was not made by TODS


----------



## LT bag lady

Elisemuriel said:


> Hello everyone!
> I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag for me & potentially identify it? Apologies for the poor pictures, I'll upload better ones if required.



Not authentic.  Not made by TODS.


----------



## coslover

Hello there, I bought this bag at "eBay Kleinanzeigen" (german equivalent to craigslist) and I´m not sure about the authenticity because the bag didn´t have lampo zippers. The seller assured the bag is authentic. Thank you so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

coslover said:


> Hello there, I bought this bag at "eBay Kleinanzeigen" (german equivalent to craigslist) and I´m not sure about the authenticity because the bag didn´t have lampo zippers. The seller assured the bag is authentic. Thank you so much!



Not authentic.


----------



## sugarspun

Please can you help to authenticate this? .


----------



## sugarspun

Hi. Does anyone know?


----------



## LT bag lady

sugarspun said:


> Please can you help to authenticate this? .



Authentic.


----------



## sugarspun

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much LT bag lady!


----------



## Louiebarney

Has anyone ever heard of or seen a small Joy tote? I ordered a blue one from EBay with the measurements of 
Height: 12”
Shoulder Strap Drop: 7”
Depth: 5" 
Width: 14” 
The width mentioned is actually across the top. The bottom measurement is 8.5 inches.  
Did Tod’s actually make this small tote? It looks and feels like a Tod Joy tote, but am baffled by the size.


----------



## GeoRabbit

Hello!
	

		
			
		

		
	











I’m about to buy this lovely Tod’s from someone I know, however I’ve never come across this style before.

The present owner was kind enough to aloud me to take several pictures.
Inside is writen "Made in Italy" "Tod's" and "Genuine leather NA 19"

So I would like to know your opinion about the authenticity of the bag.

And if authentic, from what year or decade it might be.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Chzbrg

Hello, I've been shopping on tradesy and bought some great bags... just bought this 'Tod's' and I don't think it's real. Open for any thoughts 
There is the link and I have some additional pics
https://www.tradesy.com/i/tod-s-print-152522-grey-leather-tote/23641030/


----------



## sugarspun

Hi LT bag lady. 
Please can you authenticate this? Thank you


----------



## Mrs. Blue

Hi the master

Need you help for this bag. I saw it on my local marketplace but not really sure whether its fake or authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

GeoRabbit said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206187
> View attachment 4206188
> View attachment 4206189
> View attachment 4206190
> View attachment 4206191
> View attachment 4206192
> View attachment 4206193
> View attachment 4206194
> 
> 
> I’m about to buy this lovely Tod’s from someone I know, however I’ve never come across this style before.
> 
> The present owner was kind enough to aloud me to take several pictures.
> Inside is writen "Made in Italy" "Tod's" and "Genuine leather NA 19"
> 
> So I would like to know your opinion about the authenticity of the bag.
> 
> And if authentic, from what year or decade it might be.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## GeoRabbit

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much for the feedback


----------



## Amandinexxx

Hi

Could anyone tell me if a brown leather Tod’s would have a cream canvas lining..

Thank you

Amanda


----------



## Rebeliini

I was wondering if this is authentic or not?
Sincerely,
rebeliini


----------



## LT bag lady

Rebeliini said:


> I was wondering if this is authentic or not?
> Sincerely,
> rebeliini



Not enough pictures to give an final opinion but not looking good from these.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Can someone please authenticate this Tod's? I just bought it on eBay and realized I should have checked here first. I should have been more skeptical because of the low, low price. But it has certainly seen better days and there are cracks in the handle leather, so I thought the price reflected that.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-YELLO...322354?hash=item4d80f99632:g:jkoAAOSwn6RbtzZz

If that doesn't work, you can search for sold items under "TODS YELLOW SHOULDER BAG PURSE BEAUTIFUL ITALIAN LEATHER." I bought it today (11/20/2018).

What troubles me most is that it does not have feet and it does have fabric lining. I have seen other bags that appear to be this style that have exposed suede interior (no fabric lining) and have metal feet.

Lay it on me, my friends, did I just buy a fake?  :-/


----------



## LT bag lady

katgoldatx said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Tod's? I just bought it on eBay and realized I should have checked here first. I should have been more skeptical because of the low, low price. But it has certainly seen better days and there are cracks in the handle leather, so I thought the price reflected that.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TODS-YELLO...322354?hash=item4d80f99632:g:jkoAAOSwn6RbtzZz
> 
> If that doesn't work, you can search for sold items under "TODS YELLOW SHOULDER BAG PURSE BEAUTIFUL ITALIAN LEATHER." I bought it today (11/20/2018).
> 
> What troubles me most is that it does not have feet and it does have fabric lining. I have seen other bags that appear to be this style that have exposed suede interior (no fabric lining) and have metal feet.
> 
> Lay it on me, my friends, did I just buy a fake?  :-/



Not authentic.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LT bag lady said:


> Not authentic.


Dang it! I am going to request a cancelation right now. I understand that you (tPF) generally won't discuss specifics so as not to educate fakers on how to make better fakes, but would you be willing to give me some language on how I can tell the seller that I've confirmed that it is not authentic?

Dang it! Dang it!


----------



## LT bag lady

katgoldatx said:


> Dang it! I am going to request a cancelation right now. I understand that you (tPF) generally won't discuss specifics so as not to educate fakers on how to make better fakes, but would you be willing to give me some language on how I can tell the seller that I've confirmed that it is not authentic?
> 
> Dang it! Dang it!



Lining is a dead giveaway.


----------



## zestyfully

Hello, would you mind letting me know if the Tod is authentic please.  Saw it on Tradesy.


----------



## zestyfully

A few more photos


----------



## zestyfully

..few more


----------



## ccaling

Hello. Would you be so kind to help me authenticqte this bag. I bought it for a really bargain price. Ive consulted a designer shop here and they said, given the bag details it looks authentic. But we dont have the card anymore to confirm the numbers.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

ccaling said:


> Hello. Would you be so kind to help me authenticqte this bag. I bought it for a really bargain price. Ive consulted a designer shop here and they said, given the bag details it looks authentic. But we dont have the card anymore to confirm the numbers.


Dreamy!  Tod's styles confuse me. I'd guess a D-Styling or a D-Cube, but someone more knowledgeable will help soon. I'd have snatched this up a no time. Great color. Beautiful!


----------



## ccaling

katgoldatx said:


> Dreamy!  Tod's styles confuse me. I'd guess a D-Styling or a D-Cube, but someone more knowledgeable will help soon. I'd have snatched this up a no time. Great color. Beautiful!


All details were on point. Except THIS. So I am not sure, still.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

ccaling said:


> All details were on point. Except THIS. So I am not sure, still.


Hmm...my brain cannot process this picture. Where is that little button? It is not part of the handle, is it part of the strap and you're just holding it near the handle? I'll go look at my Tod's when I get home and will see if I can find anything like that.


----------



## ccaling

katgoldatx said:


> Hmm...my brain cannot process this picture. Where is that little button? It is not part of the handle, is it part of the strap and you're just holding it near the handle? I'll go look at my Tod's when I get home and will see if I can find anything like that.


Zipper handle! I have other tods with rounder buttons but for d styling (i guess) it looks like this when I google. I am just concerned with the lion in the circle, is it ok that it is not very visible in the zipper handle?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Got it!

Here is a picture of my D Styling Bauletto Mini Rosa Salmone Suede. It measures 5"L x 9"W x 6"H. Is this what you have? It might be.




At any rate, here is a terrible close-up shot of the zipper pull. It looks like yours. I am no expert (probably the least knowledgeable person in this thread), but it looks genuine to me!

For anyone who is interested in a Tod's suede, here's what I have to say about mine. I bought mine uses (no idea how old it is...wonder if it was listed by someone on tPF, if so, thanks!!), I do not baby mine, and for the most part, it looks great. I do keep it brushed (about once or twice a month). For the most part, it looks like I bought it yesterday. At the top near the folds, it is a little rubbed or worn. I've had it for a short while (a month? two?), but it is older than that.

Although it is a small bag, it holds plenty. It is soft and smooshy in all the right ways, yet holds its shape nicely (I keep it stuffed when not in use).  The cross-body strap is adjustable. It his me about my hip right where I like it (I am 5'4.5").

Here's the thing I need to say about this bag that you need to hear. This is like a PTSD Therapy Pet (no offense intended for those with true PTSD). But really friends, it sits at my hip and I pet it with my free hand. It is oh so soft and lovely to touch. It is calming as if it's pale pink radiates through my weary hand and lowers my heart rate. I'm not trying to be grossly materialistic here, but the actual material feels so nice, I want to share that with you. It is a sweet little bag that loves you back. What more could a gal want?

It has started raining here and I'll probably start seeing more wintery weather, so today I moved into my LV Epi. My pet Tod's gets to go on closet vacation for a while.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I am looking at your bag above. Yes, I'm almost certain you have the D Styling Bauletto Mini like me. Check out my measurements and see if yours are about the same. They do look exactly alike to me. 

Enjoy her! I love the color!


----------



## ccaling

katgoldatx said:


> Got it!
> 
> Here is a picture of my D Styling Bauletto Mini Rosa Salmone Suede. It measures 5"L x 9"W x 6"H. Is this what you have? It might be.
> 
> View attachment 4272466
> 
> 
> At any rate, here is a terrible close-up shot of the zipper pull. It looks like yours. I am no expert (probably the least knowledgeable person in this thread), but it looks genuine to me!
> 
> For anyone who is interested in a Tod's suede, here's what I have to say about mine. I bought mine uses (no idea how old it is...wonder if it was listed by someone on tPF, if so, thanks!!), I do not baby mine, and for the most part, it looks great. I do keep it brushed (about once or twice a month). For the most part, it looks like I bought it yesterday. At the top near the folds, it is a little rubbed or worn. I've had it for a short while (a month? two?), but it is older than that.
> 
> Although it is a small bag, it holds plenty. It is soft and smooshy in all the right ways, yet holds its shape nicely (I keep it stuffed when not in use).  The cross-body strap is adjustable. It his me about my hip right where I like it (I am 5'4.5").
> 
> Here's the thing I need to say about this bag that you need to hear. This is like a PTSD Therapy Pet (no offense intended for those with true PTSD). But really friends, it sits at my hip and I pet it with my free hand. It is oh so soft and lovely to touch. It is calming as if it's pale pink radiates through my weary hand and lowers my heart rate. I'm not trying to be grossly materialistic here, but the actual material feels so nice, I want to share that with you. It is a sweet little bag that loves you back. What more could a gal want?
> 
> It has started raining here and I'll probably start seeing more wintery weather, so today I moved into my LV Epi. My pet Tod's gets to go on closet vacation for a while.
> 
> View attachment 4272467


My hopes are high! Thank you so much for patiently replying to my post. Cant explain how a simple act of kindness means to me. Actually, I believe your comments, even though we are not experts here, yet. Because bag lovers tend to search every detail of the brand they like. Our guesses were smarter than regulars. Im sure youve also went through multiple google searches to know atleast 90% of the authenticity details. And im happy we have the same zipper pull. Thank you so much!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

ccaling said:


> yet.


Yet. Tee-hee. Right, we'll get there.




ccaling said:


> Im sure youve also went through multiple google searches to know atleast 90% of the authenticity details.



 Right, even when I think I have the answer, I keep looking, reading and learning. (Maybe I should apply myself to something loftier like foreign affairs or the stock market .

What I think I am finally figuring out (and I hope someone will correct or confirm this idea) is that D-Styling maybe refers to the way the handle attaches to the bag. That wonderful shape that's a little wonky (what would we call that shape?). I think sometimes it is chuncky as it is on our Bauletto Minis (and Kate Middleton's Dove Grey D-Styling Bauletto) and sometimes it is slimmer like on the Joy Tote.

Sometimes it is found on a Bauletto (ours/Kate's) and other times it is on a Cube (which is very square at the corners). I think that's kind of what's going on with Tod's styles. 

I would love a few older catalogs in hand. Why isn't there a museum of handbags with bags on display and reference catalogs? I'll do it if someone wants to hunker up the funds.


----------



## zestyfully

Hi there.  Would you be so kind to help me authenticqte this bag. I bought it for a really bargain price on tradesy.  It didn't come with card or dust bag.


----------



## arank

Hi there, would anyone please be able to help me authenticate this bag? Purchased from local consignment store at a very good price. Store claims to only sell authentic bags, however I want to double check as I can still return it.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## TheExcessorizer

Item name: Tod’s restyled d-bag

Website, etc: N/A bought @ consignment

Comments:  I just bought this @ a consignment shop for a heck of a deal...hoping it’s authentic! Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated (& pardon my manicure)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 thank you!!


----------



## TheExcessorizer

TheExcessorizer said:


> Item name: Tod’s restyled d-bag
> 
> Website, etc: N/A bought @ consignment
> 
> Comments:  I just bought this @ a consignment shop for a heck of a deal...hoping it’s authentic! Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated (& pardon my manicure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!



One more from inside pocket


----------



## kithrobyn

*Item Name: 
Lot of 3 Assorted Ladies Brand Purses

Listing number:
Seller name or ID: Goodwill Industries of the Southern Piedmont
Working Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62433024
Comments:  There aren't many photos but I am thinking that the lining itself is enough to show this is a fake.  Thank you*


----------



## poppycock34

Hi and thanks for letting me join this Forum, I have a Tods Bag which I bought in Catalunya 2 years ago at a Vintage Market, have now decided to sell the Bag and for peace of mind would appreciate a 2nd opinion of this bags authenticity, Pauline xxx


----------



## SwissyMissy

I am thinking of purchasing this 2nd hand Tod's Black Miky Hobo, but have never seen this style with the lace up part, going up the middle of the bag. Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please?  Thank you so much.


----------



## LT bag lady

zestyfully said:


> ..few more



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

ccaling said:


> Hello. Would you be so kind to help me authenticqte this bag. I bought it for a really bargain price. Ive consulted a designer shop here and they said, given the bag details it looks authentic. But we dont have the card anymore to confirm the numbers.



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

zestyfully said:


> Hi there.  Would you be so kind to help me authenticqte this bag. I bought it for a really bargain price on tradesy.  It didn't come with card or dust bag.



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

arank said:


> Hi there, would anyone please be able to help me authenticate this bag? Purchased from local consignment store at a very good price. Store claims to only sell authentic bags, however I want to double check as I can still return it.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287084
> View attachment 4287083
> View attachment 4287085
> View attachment 4287086
> View attachment 4287087
> View attachment 4287089



 Not authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

TheExcessorizer said:


> Item name: Tod’s restyled d-bag
> 
> Website, etc: N/A bought @ consignment
> 
> Comments:  I just bought this @ a consignment shop for a heck of a deal...hoping it’s authentic! Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated (& pardon my manicure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

kithrobyn said:


> *Item Name:
> Lot of 3 Assorted Ladies Brand Purses
> 
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: Goodwill Industries of the Southern Piedmont
> Working Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62433024
> Comments:  There aren't many photos but I am thinking that the lining itself is enough to show this is a fake.  Thank you*



Not authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

poppycock34 said:


> Hi and thanks for letting me join this Forum, I have a Tods Bag which I bought in Catalunya 2 years ago at a Vintage Market, have now decided to sell the Bag and for peace of mind would appreciate a 2nd opinion of this bags authenticity, Pauline xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325721
> View attachment 4325722
> View attachment 4325723
> View attachment 4325724
> View attachment 4325725
> View attachment 4325726
> View attachment 4325727
> View attachment 4325728
> View attachment 4325729
> View attachment 4325730



Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

SwissyMissy said:


> I am thinking of purchasing this 2nd hand Tod's Black Miky Hobo, but have never seen this style with the lace up part, going up the middle of the bag. Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please?  Thank you so much.



I had this style with the laces. 
I would need to see inside to offer an opinion on authenticity but the style does exist.


----------



## midorirocks

Hello,
Can someone please tell me if this is authentic or fake?  Thank you in advance for your expertise.


----------



## Cabogirl13

D-Bag 
Inherited a few years ago
Sales Tag inside pocket from Holt Renfrew $1750.00 (several numbers on tag, but no product description)
Hello, I have looked and looked everywhere but have not seen a Tod bag like this one. It is almost patchwork pattern but the exterior is animal hide (very soft).
I have attached photos but can provide more. I got it with the dustcover and all the "usual" things to look for seem to match, I just have never seen this before. Can anyone help with authentication or input? Thank you.


----------



## LT bag lady

Cabogirl13 said:


> D-Bag
> Inherited a few years ago
> Sales Tag inside pocket from Holt Renfrew $1750.00 (several numbers on tag, but no product description)
> Hello, I have looked and looked everywhere but have not seen a Tod bag like this one. It is almost patchwork pattern but the exterior is animal hide (very soft).
> I have attached photos but can provide more. I got it with the dustcover and all the "usual" things to look for seem to match, I just have never seen this before. Can anyone help with authentication or input? Thank you.



Authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## Cabogirl13

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! Have seen this style (with the patchwork hide) before? I would love to understand more if you know.


----------



## meepabeep

Hello!
I found this bag in Thrifty Shopper.
Thank you! 










View attachment 4412313
View attachment 4412313


----------



## meepabeep

More pics...


----------



## Mrs. Blue

Hi LT Bag Lady,

I need your help to see whether this bag is authentic. And also what is the name of this type?

Have a doubt because the lining doesn't have any Tod's print. Or is it not all tod's bag have print on the lining?

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## bookmaglady

Is this a good fake or is it Real Tods? My gut says fake but before I toss I thought I would check.


----------



## wondertwilly

Hi ladies. I bought this Tod’s bag from a friend but I’m doubtful if it’s authentic. The zipper doesn’t have lampo in it and I can’t find a made in italy text. But the leather is high quality and real. Here are so e pics. I don’t know what model is either.


----------



## Merickard

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Having trouble finding exact name of bag as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sanshi

Hello guys, i bought this bag in second hand and now I am unsure is it fake or original. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Merickard




----------



## LT bag lady

Cabogirl13 said:


> D-Bag
> Inherited a few years ago
> Sales Tag inside pocket from Holt Renfrew $1750.00 (several numbers on tag, but no product description)
> Hello, I have looked and looked everywhere but have not seen a Tod bag like this one. It is almost patchwork pattern but the exterior is animal hide (very soft).
> I have attached photos but can provide more. I got it with the dustcover and all the "usual" things to look for seem to match, I just have never seen this before. Can anyone help with authentication or input? Thank you.


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

midorirocks said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please tell me if this is authentic or fake?  Thank you in advance for your expertise.


NOT AUTHENTIC


----------



## LT bag lady

meepabeep said:


> View attachment 4412317
> View attachment 4412316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics...
> 
> View attachment 4412314
> View attachment 4412315


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Mrs. Blue said:


> Hi LT Bag Lady,
> 
> I need your help to see whether this bag is authentic. And also what is the name of this type?
> 
> Have a doubt because the lining doesn't have any Tod's print. Or is it not all tod's bag have print on the lining?
> 
> Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415494
> View attachment 4415495
> View attachment 4415496
> View attachment 4415497
> View attachment 4415498
> View attachment 4415499


Authentic!  Love this bag!  I have it 3 colors!


----------



## LT bag lady

bookmaglady said:


> Is this a good fake or is it Real Tods? My gut says fake but before I toss I thought I would check.


Don't toss, it's authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

wondertwilly said:


> Hi ladies. I bought this Tod’s bag from a friend but I’m doubtful if it’s authentic. The zipper doesn’t have lampo in it and I can’t find a made in italy text. But the leather is high quality and real. Here are so e pics. I don’t know what model is either.



Need more images of inside, corners zipper...


----------



## LT bag lady

Merickard said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Having trouble finding exact name of bag as well. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4453671
> View attachment 4453672
> View attachment 4453673
> View attachment 4453674
> View attachment 4453675
> View attachment 4453676
> View attachment 4453677
> View attachment 4453678
> View attachment 4453679


Authentic - not all styles have names, enjoy you bag.


----------



## meepabeep

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## wondertwilly

LT bag lady said:


> Need more images of inside, corners zipper...


Oh, here are some more photos of the zipper, inside, corners, etc. Thank you in advance!


----------



## M_wichmann421

I'm hoping someone has some insight on this bag. Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## M_wichmann421

Here are the remaining pictures. Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## M_wichmann421

Hello again, just checking in, hoping someone can look at my bag and give me some insight. Thanks so much!
Megan


----------



## Narnanz

Was hoping I could have some help with a Tods bag I have in my possession via thrifting.
Am not sure of any name at all. Thank you so much for all you do.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Was hoping I could have some help with a Tods bag I have in my possession via thrifting.
> Am not sure of any name at all. Thank you so much for all you do.
> View attachment 4486406
> View attachment 4486407
> View attachment 4486408
> View attachment 4486409
> View attachment 4486410
> View attachment 4486411
> View attachment 4486412


Please dont worry. Have just realised it has a nylon zipper. Well it only cost me $5 so no biggy.


----------



## mmmcia

Hi, I got this bag thrifting. I don’t really know much about Tod’s bags. Can you pls let me know if it’s authentic? Thanks so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

M_wichmann421 said:


> Here are the remaining pictures. Again, thank you for your help.


Authentic


----------



## mmmcia

Took some more photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## LT bag lady

wondertwilly said:


> Oh, here are some more photos of the zipper, inside, corners, etc. Thank you in advance!


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

mmmcia said:


> Hi, I got this bag thrifting. I don’t really know much about Tod’s bags. Can you pls let me know if it’s authentic? Thanks so much!


Authentic


----------



## LadyByou

Tod's shoes that I bought. Not sure if they are real...


----------



## ourlittlejack

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag?


----------



## LT bag lady

ourlittlejack said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag?


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

LadyByou said:


> Tod's shoes that I bought. Not sure if they are real...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516293
> View attachment 4516294


Authentic


----------



## Dusky

wondertwilly said:


> Hi ladies. I bought this Tod’s bag from a friend but I’m doubtful if it’s authentic. The zipper doesn’t have lampo in it and I can’t find a made in italy text. But the leather is high quality and real. Here are so e pics. I don’t know what model is either.



I have one like this too and I too would like to know.  Mine is a camel color though


----------



## fruitbat19

Hi there, an eBay purchase has arrived and looks fake. It was extremely cheap but a matter of principle. Strap has velcro on under the strap cover and zip has MKK on it.


----------



## Chanelleno7

*Item Name: *Todd backpack (unsure)
*Listing number: *None
*Seller name or ID: *Purchased at Savers thrift
*Working link: *None
*Comments: *This was bought for $6 at the thrift store when I was specifically looking for a backpack purse. After perusing this thread, I'm pretty sure it's fake but I thought I would check with the experts to be sure! Thank you very much!


----------



## LT bag lady

Chanelleno7 said:


> *Item Name: *Todd backpack (unsure)
> *Listing number: *None
> *Seller name or ID: *Purchased at Savers thrift
> *Working link: *None
> *Comments: *This was bought for $6 at the thrift store when I was specifically looking for a backpack purse. After perusing this thread, I'm pretty sure it's fake but I thought I would check with the experts to be sure! Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546887
> View attachment 4546888
> View attachment 4546889
> View attachment 4546890
> View attachment 4546891
> View attachment 4546892
> View attachment 4546893
> View attachment 4546894
> View attachment 4546895


Not Authentic


----------



## Chanelleno7

LT bag lady said:


> Not Authentic



Thank you so much for taking a look and letting me know!


----------



## Herbert.Arevalo

Hello! Can someone please help me with this TOD'S bag? I am not sure if it is authentic or not. Would love to find out! Here are pics of the purse:


----------



## momikei

Hi,  could you please authenticate this gommini shoes. This shoes shoes already in my posession, i have 3 days to return it if it's fake. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tasjaa

Hi everyone, can someone please kindly authenticate my Tods I just purchased from the real real. This is my first tods so I have no experience but I am questioning this now mostly because most of the logos I see has no JP before the word Tods on the logos. Please if anyone can help me that would be great! Thanks so much


----------



## Aimeemh

Good evening, All. I just purchased this gorgeous Tod's bag but it is my first one. I would be extremely grateful if anyone could help me identify the name of the bag and verify authenticity. For as small as it is, it's actually quite heavy and looks very well made. I just cannot seem to find another exactly like this or with an inner tag such as this. Thank you!


----------



## MaryBird

Hi, could you please authenticate this Tod´s Loafer. Thanks in advance. Mary


----------



## LT bag lady

Herbert.Arevalo said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me with this TOD'S bag? I am not sure if it is authentic or not. Would love to find out! Here are pics of the purse:



one picture is not enough


----------



## LT bag lady

momikei said:


> Hi,  could you please authenticate this gommini shoes. This shoes shoes already in my posession, i have 3 days to return it if it's fake. Thanks in advance.


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4574864
> View attachment 4574866
> View attachment 4574867
> View attachment 4574868
> View attachment 4574869
> View attachment 4574870
> View attachment 4574872
> View attachment 4574873
> View attachment 4574874
> View attachment 4574875
> View attachment 4574876
> View attachment 4574880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, can someone please kindly authenticate my Tods I just purchased from the real real. This is my first tods so I have no experience but I am questioning this now mostly because most of the logos I see has no JP before the word Tods on the logos. Please if anyone can help me that would be great! Thanks so much


Authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

Aimeemh said:


> Good evening, All. I just purchased this gorgeous Tod's bag but it is my first one. I would be extremely grateful if anyone could help me identify the name of the bag and verify authenticity. For as small as it is, it's actually quite heavy and looks very well made. I just cannot seem to find another exactly like this or with an inner tag such as this. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588612
> View attachment 4588613
> View attachment 4588614
> View attachment 4588615
> View attachment 4588616
> View attachment 4588617
> View attachment 4588618
> View attachment 4588619
> View attachment 4588620
> View attachment 4588621


Authentic


----------



## Aimeemh

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


Thank you! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## LeatherNoob

Good evening. I'm looking into a Tod's bag/tote for my wife but have doubts on the authenticity. Seller says her mother in law bought it from a Nordstrom around 2013. I've attached 6 photos.
Can anyone offer their thoughts?


----------



## Rowanshea

Good morning, I was gifted this bag that was purchased at a consignment or second hand store. I’d love to know if it is authentic.  I’m not really familiar with the brand, so I appreciate any help you can provide!  Thank you!


----------



## tasjaa

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


Hello, 
Thank you! Just wondering now because most say that if it has JP on the logo it is not authentic but is that not the case?


----------



## Kaja.Kaja

Hello to everyone.
I have received a purse and am not sure is it original and what would the price be to sell it, so if you could help I would be so grateful.

Thank you.


----------



## Ginarob

please authenticate. I got this in a large auction lot of purses. I could tell it was nice but didn’t know was high end designer.  Seeking info on authenticity and value please ! Thank you!


----------



## Ginarob

Please authenticate. I don’t have any information. I found the purse amongst a pile of over a hundred old purses that I got at an auction. I thought it looked like it was made well, I googled the namebrand, tod, and here I am.


----------



## SylviaHWP

Dear authenticators, I bought this bag on ebay and just received it today.  The seller guaranteed the authenticity, but I do have doubts.  Please authenticate it for me.


----------



## SylviaHWP

SylviaHWP said:


> Dear authenticators, I bought this bag on ebay and just received it today.  The seller guaranteed the authenticity, but I do have doubts.  Please authenticate it for me.


----------



## Brook16

Good evening,
  I picked up this Tod's bag at an estate sale, and I'd like to verify it's authenticity.


----------



## kam_inlina

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this Tod's shoes. I bought this a month ago but not sure if they are real. 
Thank you in advance,


----------



## Dakoihni

Dear authenticators,
I only have these two pictures of the bag....
Could you tell from these pictures if the bag is real or not?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Daisho

Hi everybody!  Can you help me authenticate this item?  I think it's a real TOD'S bag but the "Made In Italy" and "Genuine Leather" markings inside the bag looks rubbed off so it makes me think it's a fake bag.  Does the "Made In Italy" and "Genuine Leather" gets rubbed off by overuse of the bag in general?  I never had a TOD'S bag before but interested in owning one.  Here's the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/TOD-S-Medi...085076?hash=item42151d53d4:g:ruAAAOSwSPVedV8F

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Marilla

Hi. I already have this Tod’s Double T crossbody bag in my possession, bought from eBay. I can no longer provide the link but would be grateful if you could give your opinion on the photos provided. I can see that the main zipper is Lampo but can’t get my camera into the pocket to get a photo! I can’t access the underneath of the other zipper at all.  Thank you


----------



## Ihaveabagortwo

Can someone help me out authenticating this TODS bag? I found it at a thrift store and I can’t find a product number. If anyone even knows the NAME it would be super helpful! Thanks


----------



## Ihaveabagortwo

Hi there! Can someone please authenticate this TODS bag or even provide a name?! It would be greatly appreciated- I found it at a thrift store and I can’t find a product number.


----------



## trendsoldier

Ihaveabagortwo said:


> Hi there! Can someone please authenticate this TODS bag or even provide a name?! It would be greatly appreciated- I found it at a thrift store and I can’t find a product number.


Hi! I can't find the name and I don't authenticate, but the most I could find about your bag is the exact one but in a black variant, posted (sold already) on Poshmark. I hope it might help in your search to finding the name of your bag. Here's the link https://poshmark.com/listing/TODS-VINTAGE-SATCHEL-BAG-HANDBAG-56abac0e2fd0b780ed00450e


----------



## hci92

Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.

*Item Name: Tod's Small Python Wave Bag
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: boutiquemaggie
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Tods-Small-Python-Wave-Bag-5f395907941f171d1e338e66*


----------



## nikousek

Hi, can you please take a look at this bag for me and help me authenticate it? Thank you very much in advance.
Item name: Beautiful Tods bag
Seller name: elfinka2017
Working link: 








						Luxusní nová kabelka TODS
					

Nádherná červená barva, krasne zpracování, úplně nová! Nevhodný darek, bohuzel mi leží ve skrini, nevyužiji....




					www.vinted.cz
				




And i have some more photos from the seller. Thank you


----------



## Katiewhit

Hi there 
Please could someone assist me with authenticating this Tod's bag .. and also the name. 
Thanks so much Kate


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please. 
I do not know the exact name, but it looks more like the Miky Sacca Hobo. I cannot find any code label in the bag.
Many thanks.


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this Tods bag looked at please and any idea of what the style name is?
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/910909/tods-handbag
Seller Heidi G Designer Wardrobe 
Thank you.


----------



## momikei

Hi, Can you please take a look at this link on Poshmark. I already bought this bag just while ago, It looks legit to me, but just want to make sure this bag is authentic. TIA

https://posh.mk/2M0GlBAglab


----------



## Marta89

Can u help me with this handbag? Autentic?


----------



## timepiece

kbalag said:


> That is a Michael Roberts for Tod's Paro bag.


Thanks


----------



## arilys

hello, I bought this bag on a local second hand market, I liked the color and would like to know if is authentic, I don’t see a Lampo sign on the zipper or made in italy inside the bag, thanks for your help


----------



## alexandriabro

Hello, I am new to this! I recently came across this TOD'S bag at goodwill it caught me by the buttery soft thick heavy leather and the quality I knew it was different. I am assuming it is a vintage bag because it doesn't have some things mentioned like the (made in italy stamp or "genuine leather" stamp) You can tell it is old and worn so perhaps a non embossed stamp may have worn off. I am not a stranger to designer bags I have a gut feeling its real it's just an older model, I would like your help to authenticate!


----------



## LT bag lady

alexandriabro said:


> Hello, I am new to this! I recently came across this TOD'S bag at goodwill it caught me by the buttery soft thick heavy leather and the quality I knew it was different. I am assuming it is a vintage bag because it doesn't have some things mentioned like the (made in italy stamp or "genuine leather" stamp) You can tell it is old and worn so perhaps a non embossed stamp may have worn off. I am not a stranger to designer bags I have a gut feeling its real it's just an older model, I would like your help to authenticate!


Unfortunately, this bag is not authentic TODS.


----------



## LT bag lady

arilys said:


> hello, I bought this bag on a local second hand market, I liked the color and would like to know if is authentic, I don’t see a Lampo sign on the zipper or made in italy inside the bag, thanks for your help


Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## alexandriabro

LT bag lady said:


> Unfortunately, this bag is not authentic TODS.


 
What makes you say so? Just curious!


----------



## LT bag lady

alexandriabro said:


> What makes you say so? Just curious!


Plastic zipper and faux suede lining.


----------



## purse_doc

Dear Tod‘s lovers,

I just got this supposed D Styling Bauletto medio in taupe from a reputable reseller in the mail. Two things throw me off: no feet, lack of strap attachment under the handles? Sorry for the bad quality pics, it’s late at night.
I really hope it’s authentic sincer I have been eyeing this style for years. I‘d be able to return it however if it turned out to be fake, so any input would be appreciated!


----------



## purse_doc

And two more...
Edit: I just found out it might be the D.D. Bag if it’s authentic... can anyone confirm please?


----------



## n_rg

Hello. I'm new to this forum. I unfortunately don't have much info from the seller other than the below pictures.

Any feedback on the authencity and name of this bag is appreciated! Tia!


----------



## LT bag lady

purse_doc said:


> And two more...
> Edit: I just found out it might be the D.D. Bag if it’s authentic... can anyone confirm please?
> 
> View attachment 4923923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923924


Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## LT bag lady

n_rg said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum. I unfortunately don't have much info from the seller other than the below pictures.
> 
> Any feedback on the authencity and name of this bag is appreciated! Tia!
> View attachment 4924362
> 
> View attachment 4924363
> 
> View attachment 4924364
> View attachment 4924362
> View attachment 4924363
> View attachment 4924364


So far so good but I would need to see pictures of the inside zipper.


----------



## Helou

Hello everyone!

I have come across a seller today selling a Tod's Wave bag. I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate it, as I am a bit concerned whether this model comes with gold hardware and a white dust bag. 

Could you please help me out? Thank you!!


----------



## Faye Miao

Hi Guys
I have been searching for this TOD’s T bag and was able to find one on Vestiaire Collective, price is reasonable. Seller list as new not worn. Could you please help check if it is authentic? Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	












			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/tods/brown-leather-tods-handbag-14241605.shtml


----------



## LT bag lady

Faye Miao said:


> Hi Guys
> I have been searching for this TOD’s T bag and was able to find one on Vestiaire Collective, price is reasonable. Seller list as new not worn. Could you please help check if it is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033599
> View attachment 5033600
> View attachment 5033601
> View attachment 5033599
> View attachment 5033600
> View attachment 5033601
> View attachment 5033602
> View attachment 5033603
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/tods/brown-leather-tods-handbag-14241605.shtml


Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## LT bag lady

Helou said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have come across a seller today selling a Tod's Wave bag. I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate it, as I am a bit concerned whether this model comes with gold hardware and a white dust bag.
> 
> Could you please help me out? Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4997930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997937


Authentic, enjoy!


----------



## dollyO

Hello

I would really appreciate your advice on whether this bag is an authentic Tod's or not. I am thinking not. I won the auction but having second doubts now after doing some research. Your advice would be appreciated! It is not listed as a Tod's bag so probably not!

Item Name: brown tan genuine leather shoulder bag
Listing number: 274764558907
Seller name or ID:mrsshoesmad
Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274764558907

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Moana Mermaid

I did some research online and did not find this exact style. Is someone able to authenticate? Must be a vintage style.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this lovely Tods bag found while thrifting authenticated...I really do hope its ok.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thank you


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Good Day Kind Authenticators,

Can you please help me authenticate this Double T Bucket Bag? My biggest concern is the messy label. It is listed has being new with defects. I do not see other defects, maybe this is the defect. What do you think?

Many thanks for your time.
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

*Item Name: *Tod's Double T Bucket Bag in Yellow
*Listing number: *eBay item number: 164015770086
*Seller name or ID: **100percentorange** (221 )
Working Link: 








						TOD'S TT Ring bucket bag BGH0030 Tods handbag luxury  | eBay
					

This item with dust bag, no box. - 100% AUTHENTIC.



					www.ebay.com
				



Comments: 

As stated above, I am concerned about the messy plating on the name tag. Also, coming from China gives me pause because of the reputation for fakes.*


----------



## Samijaya

Hello, I’m new in using this forum and I still can’t figure it out. I’m sorry if I’m jumping in this thread. Would someone help me in authenticating this bag please. I appreciate it


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic.



Narnanz said:


> May I have this lovely Tods bag found while thrifting authenticated...I really do hope its ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098643
> View attachment 5098645
> View attachment 5098646
> View attachment 5098647
> View attachment 5098648
> View attachment 5098649
> View attachment 5098650
> View attachment 5098651
> 
> Thank you


----------



## LT bag lady

Authentic


Moana Mermaid said:


> I did some research online and did not find this exact style. Is someone able to authenticate? Must be a vintage style.
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5097728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097755


----------



## jazzyfish

Hello, would appreciate your expertise in authenticating this bag. I was doing research, but couldn't find specifics. Code is v01 12 21, if it helps. Thank you very much!


----------



## Narnanz

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic.


Thank you...take care


----------



## Moana Mermaid

LT bag lady said:


> Authentic


thank you!


----------



## webjockey

Hello and thank you kindly for your assistance with this item.

My concerns - it said it was listed for sale since 2020. Is it odd that it’s taking this long to sell? I’ve found a similar in different colors sold on Saks off 5th and it looks identical. I can’t verify if the bottom is the same. This one has no feet.
Item Name: Authenticated Tod's Handbag!
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: Finding Treasures https://www.mercari.com/u/518329114/








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				











Similar bag on Saks. https://www.saksoff5th.com/product/...14139570.html?dwvar_0400014139570_color=WHITE


----------



## M27erel

Hello!

I found this TOD'S bag on a secondhand website. I am wondering if it's authentic.
I would love your help!
I don't have pictures of the other side of the zipper, all I have are the pictures listed on the website.

Sincerely,

Merel


----------



## beryl2401

Could you help me authenticate this Tod’s purse.
Item Name: leather shoulder bag
Listing number: N/A (Poshmark)
Seller name or ID: jpatteera
Working Link: https://posh.mk/tJQGaGEkPib
thank you!


----------



## Anita Damjan

Hello everyone
My aunt gave me these two Tod's bags but I can't tell if they are authentic or not. If anyone could help me, I'd really appreciate it. I checked if there were any labels inside saying 'made in Italy' and there are not. Here are some pictures. Thank you!


----------



## 1GrassRootsLady

Thank you for the welcome kindness! May I ask the authenticity of a purse I purchased?
1GrassRootsLady~


----------



## 1GrassRootsLady

Is this purse authentic, please?


----------



## 1GrassRootsLady

1GrassRootsLady said:


> Is this purse authentic, please?


----------



## ShazMac1970

Could this Tod’s I found secondhand please be authenticated?  And a name would be great too!  Great quality thick leather, I’ve never come across this brand in New Zealand.   Many thanks in advance


----------



## deesy54

Hi everyone. I'm Daisy and this is my first post. 
I received this bag for Christmas years ago. I think it is fake but want to be sure. There is no stamping on the zipper or  made in Italy stamp. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## gloriacorbettt

Could someone help me authenticate this tods bag? And if it is authentic what the name is? I purchased it at a thrift store for $3.99


----------



## lstumpff

Is this bag authentic?  The seller says it is but it doesn’t have a number in it.


----------



## LilyGwinn

Hi, I am new to this forum so apologies if I make some annoying mistakes in my post. I purchased a couple of tod’s handbag on steep discount from saks off fifth and would like to see if they are authentic. The zips don’t say “lampo” at the back and there is no code printed on the inside—so I am a bit concerned. I have attached pictures.


----------



## sherylMM

Hey everyone! This is my first post, as I picked up my first Tod’s purse at a swanky second hand shop and now I’m wondering if it’s the real thing. Here are the pictures. Any advice or clarification would be helpful!


----------



## V0N1B2

sherylMM said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post, as I picked up my first Tod’s purse at a swanky second hand shop and now I’m wondering if it’s the real thing. Here are the pictures. Any advice or clarification would be helpful!


I am not the official Tod’s authenticator, but I have enough Tod’s bags to know that they do not have a made in China tag inside, don’t use a zipper like that, or use lining made if that type of cotton.


----------



## Alicja Cs

Hi,

I'm new in here. Just bought this handbag in secondhand shop. It looks like genuine leather, but I think it's not authentic. Could you please have a look and confirm? No tags inside, nothing written on a zipper but I think it's metal. Logo on top of this little lock in the middle. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ephelides

Item name :TOD'S LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG GREEN SIZE:L 19  x H 14 x W 10 CM US FREE SHIPPING
Listing number:225129805301
Seller name or ID: truy2299
Working link:








						TOD'S LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG GREEN SIZE:L 19  x H 14 x W 10 CM US FREE SHIPPING  | eBay
					

CROSSBODY BAG. Need your item fast?.



					www.ebay.com
				




Comments:
Hallo, can you please help me to Authenticate this bag?  i bought it on eBay for discounted price. Seller insists it is real and that he has it directly from manifacture in Europe. After I saw the bag I am concerned. He has more but sells only one at the time. I provide link to current auction.
Thank you


----------



## Chaddychick

Hi
Can you please authenticate this handbag for me. There isn’t a dust bag unfortunately. What does one of these bag sell for as second hand it’s in good condition. 
Thanks heaps 
Chaddychick


----------



## SherP

Hi,

Is this counterfeit or real Tod's? The seller told me it's real but I have a doubt after taking a closer look at home.

*Item Name: Authentic Tod's handbag
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: bruisedfleur
Working Link: https://carousell.app.link/1kOHwABZUsb
Comments: no firm base, no structure doesn't hold it shape, soft*


----------



## Slips

Swanky said:


> Please post any questions about authentic TODS items or sellers here.
> Thanks!
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below for eBay and Bonanzle auctions, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> *All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.*
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:*
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating TOD'S items. The format especially pertains to eBay and Bonanzle auctions. This includes handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the TOD'S Authenticate This thread, PLEASE read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about TOD'S, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 D-Bag.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> Pictures we need for authentication requests are clear close-ups of all logos, logo plates, zippers, zipper pulls, lining, and hardware. In addition, views of sides, front, back, top, inside and bottom are needed. Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed.
> 
> 
> Why we have a format...follow up information:
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me (jburgh) if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


Please authenticate this bag. Thank you


----------

